# TBT's Ninth Annual Easter Egg Hunt



## Zipper T. Bunny

Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-whoa! I am back from The Woods and Easter is a go!​
Welcome to *The Bell Tree’s Ninth Annual Easter Egg Hunt*! I am your host, Zipper T. Bunny, here to guide you through another eggshilarating weekend of fun. The clues below might scramble your mind and leave you feeling fried, so make sure to take regular breaks to rehydrate, snack on some Easter chocolate, and soshellise with loved ones. Eggshaustion is not conducive to egg hunting!

If this is your very first Easter egg hunt on The Bell Tree then allow me to explain the rules. While you were decorating eggs this week I was hard at work hiding 25 eggs around the forum for you to find. My eggs might appear as an egg graphic, as a text link, or they may be concealed by other means. The clues in the table below will give you a hint as to where they are located. Each egg that you find will provide you with 1 egg currency. This egg currency can then be traded in *the shop* for this year's brand new Easter Egg collectibles.

The first batch of clues have been released *Saturday April 3rd at 12PM EDT*. More will continue to be released throughout Saturday and Sunday. You have until *Monday April 5th 2020 at 10PM EDT* to find as many eggs as you can. After that point they will turn fowl and no longer be redeemable.

Please keep in mind that teams are not allowed, so please *do not work with other members to find the eggs*. *This also goes for posting or sharing hints on or off the forum*. This goes against the spirit of the event. If you're found to be working together or cheating in other ways, you may have your egg currency removed, be banned from the remainder of the egg hunt, or be banned from future events. We want this to be a fun and fair event for all! I hope we are all in eggreement.







 Daisy Easter Egg - 3 eggs


 Turquoise Squid Easter Egg - 6 eggs


 My Melody Easter Egg - 6 eggs


 Dragonscale Easter Egg - 10 eggs


 Prismatic Easter Egg - 15 eggs


 Golden Easter Egg - 25 eggs







*Clue*: This is a typical clue that will give you an idea of where you might find the egg around TBT. It will typically appear as a link or egg graphic, which you can click to receive your egg currency. They don't all look the same. While many may be located in forum threads, this is not always the case.
*Puzzle*: Use the clue to work out the code. Once you've worked it out, click your egg amount from your sidebar or profile, and enter the code in the "Redeem" box as shown below. Make sure to type it in all caps and with no spaces or symbols in place of "CODEGOESHERE".








*Read Me*​
*When you first begin hunting for eggs the value shown may not match your actual total. This is a known issue and it will update after sometime without you needing to report it to us. *​
*To view a breakdown of which eggs you have found please see your transaction log.*​


EggFirst SightingTypeClueEgg 1Apr 3 12:00 PM EDTClueBlinded by darkness.Egg 2Apr 3 12:00 PM EDTPuzzleA stylish spin, rain or shine.Egg 3Apr 3 12:00 PM EDTClueThe inbound 3:26PM flight from Puroland has been delayed.Egg 4Apr 3 12:00 PM EDTClueChaotic chatter crossing channels.Egg 5Apr 3 3:00 PM EDTClueQuick, there's an 577 in staff incubation unit #ABB,BAD!Egg 6Apr 3 3:00 PM EDTClueCurrencies accepted here: coffee.Egg 7Apr 3 3:00 PM EDTClueOne year later, wanting something greater. Is saying adieu, worth something anew?Egg 8Apr 3 3:00 PM EDTClueIf you'd be so bold as to leaf through the locked logs, then you may check this clue off the list.Egg 9Apr 3 6:00 PM EDTClueHonored with our latest and greatest gift givers.Egg 10Apr 3 6:00 PM EDTClueTo be direct, you've seen this egg before. Time travel back to 16:14 EDT on March 22nd 2021 to see it again.Egg 11Apr 3 6:00 PM EDTClueZinc, C, B, or D? Help from the sea if you go to page 3.Egg 12Apr 3 6:00 PM EDTClueWant to express yourself using electronic apparatus? I recommend a flaming camelid mammal.Egg 13Apr 4 9:00 AM EDTClueA dozen digits yields many sweet dreams.Egg 14Apr 4 9:00 AM EDTClueA surefire means of contacting Donatello's weapon. Posted!Egg 15Apr 4 9:00 AM EDTPuzzleThe name given to the three-day woodland war fought between a lagomorph and a ghost.Egg 16Apr 4 9:00 AM EDTClueA hooting parliament gathers to turn endless pages.Egg 17Apr 4 12:00 PM EDTClueYou'll be searching every nook and cranny for this blue's clue.Egg 18Apr 4 12:00 PM EDTPuzzleLimited stock, people will flock
They must have the neighbors
Who are all island-locked.Egg 19Apr 4 12:00 PM EDTClueMake this extinct bird call and TBTers will line up.Egg 20Apr 4 12:00 PM EDTClueTake a step back and you'll be able to face this tailor-made creature.Egg 21Apr 4 3:00 PM EDTClueQuail Quail GooseEgg 22Apr 4 3:00 PM EDTClueOnce a runner-up, now flies ahead in the baallots.Egg 23Apr 4 3:00 PM EDTClueOn this day, we appreciate fan-art, signatures, stamps, poems, songs, or anything else made by you.Egg 24Apr 4 3:00 PM EDTPuzzle5x2
In full view
Always right there under youEgg 25Apr 4 3:00 PM EDTClueHelp! I forgot how to smile.







EggFirst SightingTypeClueAnswerClue Writer# of Found EggsEgg 1Apr 3 12:00 PM EDTClueBlinded by darkness.This references TBT's most recent April Fool's Day prank, where a fake dark theme was introduced that made the forum significantly brighter. Located in the  Introducing TBTs Dark Theme thread.Oblivia344Egg 2Apr 3 12:00 PM EDTPuzzleA stylish spin, rain or shine.This answer to this puzzle was UMBRELLA.Mairmalade260Egg 3Apr 3 12:00 PM EDTClueThe inbound 3:26PM flight from Puroland has been delayed.Located in the ACNH × Sanrio Crossover Discussion + Question Thread. The Sanrio cards were due for release on March 26th, but were delayed in many parts of the world.Vrisnem292Egg 4Apr 3 12:00 PM EDTClueChaotic chatter crossing channels.Channels make up the servers in the instant messaging app Discord, and therefore this egg could be located in the The Bell Tree Discord Chat Room: Beginner's Guide.pandapples290Egg 5Apr 3 3:00 PM EDTClueQuick, there's an 577 in staff incubation unit #ABB,BAD!Translating this code would tell you that there is an egg (an 577) in post #122,214 (#ABB,BAD) of the Quick, Before the Mods Hatch! thread.Vrisnem201Egg 6Apr 3 3:00 PM EDTClueCurrencies accepted here: coffee.Redeemed by clicking on the TBT Ko-fi link in the forum sidebar. The coffee cup that usually appears here was replaced with an egg.Mairmalade269Egg 7Apr 3 3:00 PM EDTClueOne year later, wanting something greater. Is saying adieu, worth something anew?It has been one year since the release of _Animal Crossing: New Horizons_. To start a anew refers to The Resetting Thread in our ACNH board.Jeremy263Egg 8Apr 3 3:00 PM EDTClueIf you'd be so bold as to leaf through the locked logs, then you may check this clue off the list.In the Blog Tree Archives sub-forum, click "Mark read", and the egg appeared in the pop-up.pandapples55Egg 9Apr 3 6:00 PM EDTClueHonored with our latest and greatest gift givers.Located at the bottom of the Daily Gifting Heroes list in the TBT's Season of Giving 2020 Gifts Revealed thread.Jeremy275Egg 10Apr 3 6:00 PM EDTClueTo be direct, you've seen this egg before. Time travel back to 16:14 EDT on March 22nd 2021 to see it again.Located in this post made at 16:14 EDT on 03.22.21 in the Bell Tree Direct 3.20.21 thread.Vrisnem252Egg 11Apr 3 6:00 PM EDTClueZinc, C, B, or D? Help from the sea if you go to page 3.Located in this post talking about the benefits of fish oil in the Do You Take Vitamins? thread.Oblivia236Egg 12Apr 3 6:00 PM EDTClueWant to express yourself using electronic apparatus? I recommend a flaming camelid mammal.Located in the spoiler about FireAlpaca in the opening post of the Arts Programs thread.Laudine133Egg 13Apr 4 9:00 AM EDTClueA dozen digits yields many sweet dreams.There are twelve digits in a dream address. This clue pointed you to The Dream Address Thread.Mairmalade293Egg 14Apr 4 9:00 AM EDTClueA surefire means of contacting Donatello's weapon. Posted!Donatello from Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles uses a Bo Staff as his weapon. You were required to create and submit a thread in Contact the Staff in order to trigger this egg.Oblivia142Egg 15Apr 4 9:00 AM EDTPuzzleThe name given to the three-day woodland war fought between a lagomorph and a ghost.The answer to this puzzle was HALLOWEASTER. It referred to the infamous event off Zipper T. Bunny challenged Jack, Czar of Halloween, to during TBT's Halloweaster Part 2.Vrisnem194Egg 16Apr 4 9:00 AM EDTClueA hooting parliament gathers to turn endless pages.A parliament refers to a group of owls. Owls are traditionally seen as wise and are commonly associated with bookworms and academia. You could therefore find this egg located in the What are you reading thread? in Brewster's Cafe.Mairmalade93Egg 17Apr 4 12:00 PM EDTClueYou'll be searching every nook and cranny for this blue's clue.Located in *pandapples' *giveaway thread in Nook's Cranny. This could be more easily located using the search function and entering _*Moderator*_ usernames until finding the correct thread.pandapples59Egg 18Apr 4 12:00 PM EDTPuzzleLimited stock, people will flock
They must have the neighbors
Who are all island-locked.The answer to this puzzle was SANRIO. The Sanrio amiibo cards are difficult come by, are in high demand, and the villagers cannot be traded.Oblivia255Egg 19Apr 4 12:00 PM EDTClue
Make this extinct bird call and TBTers will line up.This egg was visible in the Dodo Code submission page when posting or editing a New Horizons trading thread.Jeremy
164Egg 20Apr 4 12:00 PM EDTClueTake a step back and you'll be able to face this tailor-made creature.'Tailor-made' was a reference to the Able Sisters store in ACNH. If you searched using the flatboard prefix you could this egg located in the Flatwoods Monster thread.pandapples70Egg 21Apr 4 3:00 PM EDTClueQuail Quail GooseRedeemed by clicking on the giant Goose egg in the banner of TBT's Second Egg Decorating Contest. Play on Duck Duck Goose. This event allowed users to use three quail eggs as an alternative to a standard-size egg.Vrisnem192Egg 22Apr 4 3:00 PM EDTClueOnce a runner-up, now flies ahead in the baallots.Located in the Who is the best (and worst) Sanrio villager thread. Étoile lost to Vesta in the final poll of The Bell Tree Fair 2020's Counting Sheep event, but is winning the current "Who is your favorite Sanrio villager?" poll featured in the forum sidebar at the time this egg hunt is taking place.pandapples178Egg 23Apr 4 3:00 PM EDTClueOn this day, we appreciate fan-art, signatures, stamps, poems, songs, or anything else made by you.This clue borrows the description from The Museum board, but replaces the word 'avatars' with 'stamps'. When combined with 'on this day' it alluded to the Int'l Museum Day Stamp Rally thread.Justin64Egg 24Apr 4 3:00 PM EDTPuzzle5x2
In full view
Always right there under youThe answer to this puzzle was LINEUP. It refers to the two rows of five collectibles displayed under everyone's user information in the posbit.Mairmalade/Oblivia208Egg 25Apr 4 3:00 PM EDTClueHelp! I forgot how to smile.Found by clicking on Help in the forum footer, and then Smilies. The egg was located at the bottom of the table on this page.Vrisnem101



Special thanks to everyone who helped put this event together.

Clues
Jeremy
Justin
Laudine
Mairmalade
Oblivia
pandapples
Vrisnem

Graphics
Banner and mini banners - dizzy bone
Easter backdrops - Vrisnem
Golden Easter Egg collectible - Thunder
New Easter egg collectibles - Laudine

Other
Thread intro - Vrisnem
Technical set up - Jeremy, Oblivia


----------



## a potato

So excited!


----------



## Kirbyz

it’s here!! i wish good luck to everyone, you’re gonna need it


----------



## JellyBeans

the new eggs are all so pretty!! and so the brain torment begins...


----------



## BungoTheElf

YESSSS BEAITUFL EGG GEGG TIME


----------



## skarmoury

THE MY MELODY EASTER EGG bye


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

I can't decide if I want the dragonic or the prismatic egg  Kind of sad we likely won't be able to get both!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Wow! I'm so going for the Daisy Egg. She's one of my favorite Mario characters.


----------



## Midoriya

Ah, it’s finally here!  Looking forward to trying to figure these out!


----------



## mogyay

my melody egg is so cute    i rly like the prismatic one also


----------



## Aurita

omg a splatoon egg and a dragon egg  good luck to everyone!! I’ll be furiously clicking through threads this weekend while finishing painting my egg


----------



## -Lumi-

Oh this is so exciting! I love the little picture at the top of the egg hunt because it’s got my boy Egbert in it 

The prismatic egg and my melody egg are both so cute! The little daisy Easter egg is also adorable  

Good luck everybody!!


----------



## Alienfish

skarmoury said:


> THE MY MELODY EASTER EGG bye


ikr it's so pretty... need!


----------



## Jhine7

I may be confused but I found egg #1 and #3 (transactions proves this), however it only shows I've found 1 egg. I believe it didn't update after egg #3.

Really looking forward to the remainder of this event!


----------



## Kattea

I love how bright and colourful the eggs are. Good luck everyone!


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

Hmmm so far so good, more or less


----------



## Coach

New eggs are cool, Daisy and Squid are my favourite which is good for me since they are the most affordable! Good luck hunting everyone.


----------



## Alienfish

Jhine7 said:


> I may be confused but I found egg #1 and #3 (transactions proves this), however it only shows I've found 1 egg. I believe it didn't update after egg #3.


yeah same it doesn't give out currency, i found #3 i think and got a notif i did but currency still shows 0


----------



## JellyBeans

^ I found egg #1 but don't seem to have any shown! either way my brain already hurts


----------



## Sara?

the funsiepansie/nightmare has begun, good luck to everyone ☀


----------



## Sharksheep

I found 3 eggs but my balance is at 2 right now


----------



## deSPIRIA

My egg count was -4 before this started and ive found 2 clues and its gone up to -2 lol


----------



## seliph

JellyBeans said:


> ^ I found egg #1 but don't seem to have any shown! either way my brain already hurts


i found 3 and have the same problem i thought these dudes shadowbanned me from the egg hunt

edit now 4, where my eggs


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

These new eggs are lovely!  I'm so ready for my upcoming headache.


----------



## BungoTheElf

seliph said:


> i found 3 and have the same problem i thought these dudes shadowbanned me from the egg hunt
> 
> edit now 4, where my eggs


SAME I GOT SCARED

I found all 4 but only have 1 egg showing


----------



## You got mail!

ill probably get some chocolate bunnies later. Good luck on the hunt guys!


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

Agreed on the 'found 3, showing 2' phenomenon!


----------



## Snowifer

I also had the negative egg problem


----------



## Halloqueen

That Dragonscale Easter Egg is fantastic. Good thing I decorated an egg after all to get those 3 participation eggs, considering all but one of these clues has me stumped already. Hopefully I can perform decently enough by the end to be able to afford one.


----------



## Jeremy

If your egg balance is weird, we'll figure this out soon. As long as you redeem it you'll end up with the correct amount because we'll double check the totals later, so don't worry.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

This usually doesn't happen but... the most common egg is my favorite one??? cause not only is Daisy my favorite princess but I named my late cat after her (I miss my furbaby so much ).

I also love that prismatic egg but I'm not gonna kill myself over it, I would honestly be content with just the Daisy egg


----------



## Livia

I love the daisy egg! I hope I can find at least 3 so I can get it.


----------



## jiny

I NEED THE MY MELODY EGG


----------



## Sheep Villager

Uh oh, I'm so clumsy it looks like I dropped this Easter card on the ground.

It would be_ really terrible_ if any_ yellow Easter bunnies_ autographed it while it's on the ground. It would be absolutely devastating. I don't think I could ever recover if that were to happen. 







Maybe I'll think on those clues while my precious card is _totally open_ for autographing.
I do like the new Daisy and Squid eggs so I'm quite lucky since they're such low cost.​


----------



## Fye

the dragonscale egg is gorgeous!


----------



## Rinpane

The fun begins! I like many of the eggs, the Daisy egg is perhaps my favourite. Always loved to play as her in Mario Kart Wii.
Seeing it be the lowest costing-egg is a relief aha.


----------



## daringred_

don't let the count deceive you, i'm miraculously 4/4


----------



## lieryl

if i don’t get like 4 my melody eggs what was the point of my life TT


----------



## tiffanistarr

omg okay it’s happening


----------



## Jhine7

Experience certainly does help (or maybe they're going easier at first), happy to found all 4


----------



## deana

The eggs look so good!!! I want them all  

I have to go to work at the majority of my egg finding will have to be later but I am so excited!


----------



## _Donut_

Time to get my brain to working


----------



## Midoriya

I’ve figured out 3/4 of them, but the puzzle one is stumping me right now.  This always happens to me for some reason.   Maybe I’ll figure it out soon.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I GOT THREE EGGS, DAISY EGG HERE I COME MY LOVE


----------



## Asarena

Found two so far, two more to go~


----------



## sleepydreepy

Wow can't believe I already got the first 4! My previous egg hunt experience has finally paid off. I'm hoping to get at least 10 eggs for the dragonscale egg!

edit: possible glitch - it says in my notifications that I found 4 eggs but it only says I have 3 eggs in my inventory


----------



## DaisyFan

OMG, the Daisy Easter Egg is beautiful! Princess Daisy is my favorite Super Mario character, so I really want it!  

Also, other Easter eggs are wonderful, especially the Turquoise Squid Easter Egg! 

Alrighty, time for Easter egg hunt y'all. Good luck!


----------



## BungoTheElf

Sheep Villager said:


> Uh oh, I'm so clumsy it looks like I dropped this Easter card on the ground.
> 
> It would be_ really terrible_ if any_ yellow Easter bunnies_ autographed it while it's on the ground. It would be absolutely devastating. I don't think I could ever recover if that were to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll think on those clues while my precious card is _totally open_ for autographing.
> I do like the new Daisy and Squid eggs so I'm quite lucky since they're such low cost.​







autographed ​


----------



## JellyBeans

oh man it's always the puzzles that get me because i can't just click threads and hope for the best..


----------



## Sara?

Im so excited, i found 1   , could we please make a party


----------



## FantasticHaxorus

i love the squid egg :0
here i go! im good with riddles


----------



## seliph

Sheep Villager said:


> Uh oh, I'm so clumsy it looks like I dropped this Easter card on the ground.
> 
> It would be_ really terrible_ if any_ yellow Easter bunnies_ autographed it while it's on the ground. It would be absolutely devastating. I don't think I could ever recover if that were to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll think on those clues while my precious card is _totally open_ for autographing.
> I do like the new Daisy and Squid eggs so I'm quite lucky since they're such low cost.​







ur welcome


----------



## Mokuren

It's here!!! My favorit TBT event! The designs are amazing and I found three eggs so far but the puzzle is getting me.


----------



## cornimer

Can't believe the year there's finally a rainbow egg is the year I have no time LOL, all the more motivation to think fast I guess!


----------



## jiny

i’m stumped on the 2nd and 3rd clues LOL i just hope i can find 12 eggs so i can buy 2 my melody eggs and i’ll be satisfied


----------



## piske

Midoriya said:


> I’ve figured out 3/4 of them, but the puzzle one is stumping me right now.  This always happens to me for some reason.   Maybe I’ll figure it out soon.


This is the same case with me. I'm never very good with the puzzle ones! I love all of the new eggs. I don't think I'll be able to achieve enough eggs to get the prismatic egg and the my melody egg so I will have to do some choosing. They are all lovely though, great job, staff :3


----------



## SarahSays

I somehow got the first batch!! Ive been looking forward to this all week - thank you staff! That prismatic egg thoughhhh


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

@Vrisnem, this Prompto did alright this round 

Seriously I didn't expect to be 4/4 WHEEZES


----------



## Firesquids

I love those squid eggs, I feel a new line-up coming on...


----------



## xara

i overslept but the EGGS please they’re so pretty


----------



## Asarena

The puzzle took me a few minutes to figure out, but I managed to get all of the first four eggs! Looking forward to the future batches~


----------



## piske

seliph said:


> ur welcome


I wheezed. Thank you for this easter gift.


----------



## pochy

this is exciting, i’ve never participated in the forum easter egg hunt before


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny

Sheep Villager said:


> Uh oh, I'm so clumsy it looks like I dropped this Easter card on the ground.
> 
> It would be_ really terrible_ if any_ yellow Easter bunnies_ autographed it while it's on the ground. It would be absolutely devastating. I don't think I could ever recover if that were to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll think on those clues while my precious card is _totally open_ for autographing.
> I do like the new Daisy and Squid eggs so I'm quite lucky since they're such low cost.​




Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-whoa, 
Your request for my autograph made my cheeks glow!


----------



## heaven.

this is my first time participating - i really like puzzles n stuff so i'm excited! all the eggs are so pretty too.


----------



## Airysuit

Quick question, are the eggs also possible to see on mobile?


----------



## Nefarious

Those Dragonscale ones are absolutely gorgeous, and right up my alley! I will try my hand at getting at least one. 

Found 1, 3 and 4 right away, but having the same problem as others. Number 2 is going to take some time, puzzles can be a hit or miss for me. Hope it comes to me eventually.


----------



## Kirbyz

airysuit said:


> Quick question, are the eggs also possible to see on mobile?


yup they are! im currently on phone and can still find them!


----------



## Chris

airysuit said:


> Quick question, are the eggs also possible to see on mobile?


Yes, all 25 will be redeemable on mobile.


----------



## JellyBeans

current puzzle method is repeatedly type what i think it is in the hopes somehow the answer will change
(it's not working)


----------



## MapleSilver

The turquoise squid is probably my favorite. Though I also really like the Daisy and dragon scale eggs. Going to be hard to decide which collectible to buy.


----------



## Dinosaurz

JellyBeans said:


> current puzzle method is repeatedly type what i think it is in the hopes somehow the answer will change
> (it's not working)


Bruh I got it on my first guess and I thought it glitched cause it was my first try haha


----------



## FantasticHaxorus

yeah the puzzle is escaping me right now too. hopefully ill figure it out soon.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Found all 4 so far!  I like the Prismatic Easter Egg the best, but the My Melody one is a close second.


----------



## OtakuTrash

I've found the first 4 eggs! I actually thought I wouldn't be able to get any, but surprisingly I got some! ;w;


----------



## piske

JellyBeans said:


> current puzzle method is repeatedly type what i think it is in the hopes somehow the answer will change
> (it's not working)


OMG I've been doing the same thing, haha. One can dream


----------



## Jeremy

We'll check periodically for duplicate redemption and weird egg balances. Your balances should be fixed for now. People who haven't started the event might still get negatives until we update it for them, but if you already had a negative balance, got it fixed, then it turns wrong again after redeeming another egg, let me know so I can look into it more. Thanks!


----------



## xara

#4 is gonna step on my neck,, i literally have so many ideas as to where it could be.


----------



## piske

Oh! I just figured out the puzzle! :0


----------



## Seastar

I'm excited and it's probably very obvious that I want the squid egg lol.


----------



## piske

haunty said:


> this is my first time participating - i really like puzzles n stuff so i'm excited! all the eggs are so pretty too.


Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Blueskyy

I’m about to start these. I had so much fun with this a few years ago. Clueless as to where to start but it’s fun to figure out!

edit: lmao already got clue 1. Sweet.


----------



## Rinpane

I believed I would be stumped by every  puzzle again, but I was able to work out this one. 4/4 is nice! Already going better than my first run in October.
I wonder where the next batch will lie...


----------



## OswinOswald

That Dragonscale egg is so pretty!! 
I'm glad I'm finally getting the hang of this. My first event I participated in way back when I initially joined was an egg hunt and I couldn't figure anything out.
Of course, now all the clues are just going to get progressively harder 

I know we aren't supposed to discuss hints, but would it be ok if someone posted a link to the previous egg hunts for the newbies to get an idea of what's going on? (Although it's certainly easy to search and find the old threads.) Looking at previous years helped me when I was trying the House of Mirrors for the first time I still can't ever get any of the puzzles for House of Mirrors tho...


----------



## _Donut_

I'm so bad at puzzles, my non-english native brain has already 3 dictionary websites bookmarked to search the 25 meanings an English word can have


----------



## piske

(P.S. I really love the banner art, it's so very fitting for Zipper. giant Zipper heads when   )


----------



## deana

I need to wake up still  I just tried a bunch of "answers" for egg 4 when it was actually egg 2 that is the puzzle


----------



## Mick

These puzzles, man. They always get me. I'm super glad I managed to get the first of the four and I really hope that I can keep that streak up.


----------



## Chris

OswinOswald said:


> That Dragonscale egg is so pretty!!
> I'm glad I'm finally getting the hang of this. My first event I participated in way back when I initially joined was an egg hunt and I couldn't figure anything out.
> Of course, now all the clues are just going to get progressively harder
> 
> I know we aren't supposed to discuss hints, but would it be ok if someone posted a link to the previous egg hunts for the newbies to get an idea of what's going on? (Although it's certainly easy to search and find the old threads.) Looking at previous years helped me when I was trying the House of Mirrors for the first time I still can't ever get any of the puzzles for House of Mirrors tho...


Yes, it's okay to direct people to an old easter egg hunt thread if they ask how it works. I would also encourage people to quote the relevant sections in the OP if someone asks about what eggs look like or how to redeem them.


----------



## Sara?

Sara? said:


> the funsiepansie/nightmare has begun, good luck to everyone ☀



Okey i just found 2/4 and my head is already going bananas hahahaha


----------



## Antonio

Welp, I can't figure out the puzzle but I did figure out the clues surprisingly.


----------



## moo_nieu

i got all 4! im so excited for more clues


----------



## neoratz

THE PRIZES THIS YEAR ARE SOOOOO AMAZING AND CUTE i can't believe there is a MY MELODY EGG and i cant wait to get it TT_TT i drew this picture to express my happiness


----------



## xara

deanapants said:


> I need to wake up still  I just tried a bunch of "answers" for egg 4 when it was actually egg 2 that is the puzzle



MEEEEEE i literally thought #3 was the puzzle until i read it correctly


----------



## Peach_Jam

ah this is so fun! all those collectibles are beautiful but that My Melody egg is calling my name (´༎ຶД༎ຶ`)


----------



## Blueskyy

Ok I got the first 3 done. The 4th one is stumping me a little


----------



## xara

also i found #4 and it. wasn’t where i thought it would be LMAO.


----------



## Pintuition

Egg #4 is totally stumping me! But happy to have found/solved the other 3. Usually the answers or possible places come to me in a fit of inspiration right when I close the tab so there's still hope!


----------



## Sheep Villager

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-whoa,
> Your request for my autograph made my cheeks glow!
> 
> View attachment 365897



_I've been blessed._

I think it's going to take me about a year to recover from this. 
Thank you Zipper, I shall frame this autograph in my fanciest frame and put it on my wall.



seliph said:


> ur welcome





BungoTheElf said:


> autographed



These ones can go on the fridge door? They'll be forever honored??​


----------



## deana

Okay so what egg should I go for y'all

I really love the dragonscale egg, but also the versatility of the prismatic egg is so tempting I feel like it could be so easily incorporated in to any lineup


----------



## X10Rinne

super new to tbt but managed to find all four so far!


----------



## Mick

deanapants said:


> Okay so what egg should I go for y'all
> 
> I really love the dragonscale egg, but also the versatility of the prismatic egg is so tempting I feel like it could be so easily incorporated in to any lineup



Ten plus fifteen is 25. Dream big, go for both


----------



## Blueskyy

Ok the last clue took a minute but it finally clicked. Got all 4!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Funnily enough I'm not squid-crazy about Splatoon but honestly the Turquoise Squid Egg is the only one of the batch that I genuinely like the most. Found 3 Eggs, awesome! Just stuck on the Puzzle  grrrr I overthink too much it's painful... Oh well. Sooner or later I'll have an egg-piphany~

Best of luck, everyone!!


----------



## mogyay

i am defo being lured into a false sense of security rn, i expect tears before the night is out


----------



## Halloqueen

I have no idea what the puzzle for #2 is even in reference to, but I just guessed and managed to get it so now I've solved 4 out of 4 as well. 

That's a relief. Now to relax and wait for more clues to solve at 3:00 PM.


----------



## jiny

i got the puzzle :0 im super stumped on the 3rd clue though omfg


----------



## mocha.

Stumped on the 4th clue but maybe after I’ve eaten, my tiny pea brain will start working again haha


----------



## Paperboy012305

Well, I found 3/4 eggs so far, and the love of me cannot figure out #2.

Patiently waiting for the next batch.


----------



## piske

mogyay said:


> i am defo being lured into a false sense of security rn, i expect tears before the night is out


*remembering past hunts like*


----------



## Bekaa

I’m so eggcited!


----------



## Midoriya

Got the puzzle!  How did I not get that sooner?  LOL


----------



## loveclove

Ok I'm feeling pretty dumb right now


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny

mogyay said:


> i am defo being lured into a false sense of security rn, i expect tears before the night is out


Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-whoa,
I cannot promise that tears won't flow!​


----------



## Valzed

It's that time of year again. Time to sacrifice more of my few remaining working brain cells to the madness that is the "TBT Annual Easter Egg Hunt". Come Monday I will be a twitching, hallucinating shell of myself all in the name of eggs. I never considered myself a masochist but these eggs hunt clearly show to me that there is streak of masochism lurking inside me. I tell myself to just log off, go grab a snack, take a nap and yet... somehow... I am always pulled back here to attempt once more to figure out clues & puzzles. I am compelled to keep pushing my already tortured mind to keep going.

Just one more clue... just one more. I'll, I'll take a break after just one more.... JUST ONE MORE...


----------



## xara

me, about to put in my first guess for #2: haha there’s no way this is corre-
the code, being redeemed successfully:
me: 👁👁


----------



## LittleMissPanda

OMG I just figured out the Puzzle   *cue lots of happy noises*

Bring it on, 3:00 PM


----------



## Giddy

oh lord here we come~ good lcuck everyone! 
How do I check which eggs I've found? like it has the code, but I can't tell which is which. 
Also I hope I'm better at guessing puzzles because I dunno what's wrong with me but my mind draws a blank DX


----------



## Airysuit

Omg i love this! First time playing and I already got all the first 4  yay so eggcited!


----------



## kayleee

I am so proud I think this is the first time I’ve ever figured out the clues so quickly
cant wait for the utter despair I’ll feel as the clues get more difficult lol


----------



## Nefarious

Giddy said:


> oh lord here we come~ good lcuck everyone!
> How do I check which eggs I've found? like it has the code, but I can't tell which is which.
> Also I hope I'm better at guessing puzzles because I dunno what's wrong with me but my mind draws a blank DX



You can check what eggs you got by checking Transactions in the Shop tab.


----------



## Roxxy

I have got 2  think I need to eat and come back to it later


----------



## Chris

Giddy said:


> oh lord here we come~ good lcuck everyone!
> How do I check which eggs I've found? like it has the code, but I can't tell which is which.
> Also I hope I'm better at guessing puzzles because I dunno what's wrong with me but my mind draws a blank DX


If you look at your transaction log you'll be able to see which eggs you have found.


----------



## Miss Misty

mogyay said:


> i am defo being lured into a false sense of security rn, i expect tears before the night is out


s a m e.
I'm amazed I got the first 4, and my first thought was 'this isn't gonna last long' 



Giddy said:


> oh lord here we come~ good lcuck everyone!
> How do I check which eggs I've found? like it has the code, but I can't tell which is which.
> Also I hope I'm better at guessing puzzles because I dunno what's wrong with me but my mind draws a blank DX


In my transaction log, it says 'Found Egg 1' through 'Found Egg 4'. I got them all in order so idk if the title of the transaction corresponds to the individual egg, but it could be worth checking that page.


----------



## Giddy

Thanks everyone~ completely forgot that was a thing, will remember for future hunting! 

Now.... this puzzle.....


----------



## Roxxy

@Vrisnem checked transactions and I got 1 and 3. Found 4 and clicked on egg but said error  can you help please


----------



## Mokuren

I found the word for the puzzle after many tries xD Got all four now


----------



## neoqueenserenity

Somehow managed to get all 4! Hooray!

Happy egg hunting!


----------



## Coach

Got 3 of the first batch, just a bit _puzzled _about #2! I am sure it will come to me though. Luckily my egg count seem to be correct for now


----------



## Rika092

Is the puzzle word supposed to be one word? Could there be a space? And do we have unlimited # of tries?


----------



## Chris

Roxxy said:


> @Vrisnem checked transactions and I got 1 and 3. Found 4 and clicked on egg but said error  can you help please


Try refreshing the page and clicking on it again. If it still doesn't work for you please make a Contact the Staff thread with a link to where you think Egg 4 is so that we can look into why you can't redeem it.



Rika092 said:


> Is the puzzle word supposed to be one word? Could there be a space? And do we have unlimited # of tries?


There should be no spaces in your answer and you have unlimited attempts.


----------



## mocha.

Omg I finally found the 4th egg after looking in COMPLETELY the wrong place hahah this is gonna be so challenging


----------



## Zerous

Ahhh time for pain again haha
The new eggs are really pretty tho, I like all of them 

Also just as I started reading the clues suddenly the whole night sky outside is being lit up like tbts amazing dark mode feature due to thunder, and I really love the rain, however am unsure as to whether this is a good or bad sign hahah ;-;


----------



## lemoncrossing

The puzzle has put me into a state of mental anguish y’all


----------



## Sheep Villager

3/4 so far for me. I think I'll sit on the last clue for a while. I thought I knew where it was but nope.

The good news is this does secure me a Daisy egg, which is my favourite. Just 6 more and I'll have both of the eggs I want.​


----------



## Kirbyz

man im getting a headache, these two i can’t figure out  

you guys must be really good at riddles! hopefully ill be able to figure these out so i can nab that beautiful dragonscale and prismatic egg


----------



## chocopug

aww yes EGG HUNT TIME

Good luck everyone~


----------



## lieryl

spring sakura rerun when


----------



## -Lumi-

Kirbyz said:


> man im getting a headache, these two i can’t figure out
> 
> you guys must be really good at riddles! hopefully ill be able to figure these out so i can nab that beautiful dragonscale and prismatic egg



Oof me too  Solidarity in only having 2 eggs so far, lol. I really thought I had the puzzle figured out too but nope ahfkhsdkgh oh well. Fingers crossed we both figure them out!!


----------



## Opal

Egg 2 where are you?  Stop hiding from me


----------



## BungoTheElf

lieryl said:


> spring sakura rerun when


please they would look so good with these eggs, especially the my melody one!!!!! might have to make a campaign thread for this


----------



## Chris

Opal said:


> Egg 2 where are you?  Stop hiding from me


Apologies if you were already aware, but Egg 2 is a puzzle, meaning that it cannot be found anywhere on the forum. You must enter a code to redeem it:



Zipper T. Bunny said:


> *Puzzle*: Use the clue to work out the code. Once you've worked it out, click "Eggs" from your sidebar, and enter the code in the "Redeem" box as shown below. Make sure to type it in all caps and with no spaces or symbols in place of "CODEGOESHERE".


----------



## Opal

Vrisnem said:


> Apologies if you were already aware, but Egg 2 is a puzzle, meaning that it cannot be found anywhere on the forum. You must enter a code to find it:


Ah yes, I thought that the clue for the puzzle might be referring to something on the forum that will help me solve the puzzle though


----------



## Chris

Opal said:


> Ah yes, I thought there might be something on the forum that will help me solve the puzzle though


The only thing to help you solve the puzzles are the clues in the table. Get guessing!


----------



## Giddy

Opal said:


> Ah yes, I thought there might be something on the forum that will help me solve the puzzle though



That's what I've been thinking too XD


----------



## corlee1289

This is my first year being able to participate and I'm so glad that I currently have 4/4!

Now I know what I'm looking for since the other years, I didn't know how to "find" the eggs for the clues. But because of the Halloween egg hunt that happened, I now know more or less what I'm searching for.

That dragonscale and prismatic eggs are cracking! I hope I'll be able to find enough for them <3

Thank you staff for this~


----------



## loveclove

corlee1289 said:


> Now I know what I'm looking for since the other years, I didn't know how to "find" the eggs for the clues. But because of the Halloween egg hunt that happened, I now know more or less what I'm searching for.


I don't really know what I'm looking for... Will there be an image of an egg in the right threads?


----------



## LambdaDelta

easy first batch, gg. look forward to hell clues later


----------



## Rowbowkid800

haven’t found one egg yet


----------



## Bluebellie

For the puzzle, I can’t find The egg on the sidebar to enter the code. This is what I’m seeing. So confused. Is there a link for easier access.


----------



## Jhine7

Bluebellie said:


> For the puzzle, I can’t find The egg on the sidebar to enter the code. This is what I’m seeing. So confused. Is there a link for easier access.


Click on the bell bag, then the egg tab -> redeem


----------



## LambdaDelta

Bluebellie said:


> For the puzzle, I can’t find The egg on the sidebar to enter the code. This is what I’m seeing. So confused. Is there a link for easier access.


it's in the shop (bell bag) dropdown menu


----------



## Rowbowkid800

If you wanna redeem a code you have to click the bell bag and click eggs


----------



## Sharksheep

Bluebellie said:


> For the puzzle, I can’t find The egg on the sidebar to enter the code. This is what I’m seeing. So confused. Is there a link for easier access.



You can also click the Egg link on any user post


----------



## Chris

loveclove said:


> I don't really know what I'm looking for... Will there be an image of an egg in the right threads?




Please see this quote from Zipper T. Bunny's post:



Zipper T. Bunny said:


> My eggs might appear as an egg graphic, as a text link, or they may be concealed by other means.


----------



## Hat'

oh my... the eggs are really pretty... i think the my melody one will definitely be bought by a lot of people lol!
Good luck to everyone, I shall open every possible forum section in order to find eggs rather than to use logic as always!


----------



## corlee1289

loveclove said:


> I don't really know what I'm looking for... Will there be an image of an egg in the right threads?


According to the first generalized post: “This is a typical clue that will give you an idea of where you might find the egg around TBT. It will typically appear as a link or egg graphic, which you can click to receive your egg currency. They don't all look the same. While many may be located in forum threads, this is not always the case.”

The clues can be a link you click on or an egg graphic you click on.

The puzzle ones have to be entered in manually with the answer as one word. So if you think the answer is “code goes here” you would type in “CODEGOESHERE”


----------



## tiffanistarr

Found the first set! I'm impressed with myself so far, hopefully I can keep the big brain stuff going


----------



## Bluebellie

Thank you all! I was looking at the wrong sidebar


----------



## Foreverfox

4/4!


----------



## lemoncrossing

Does the solution to the puzzle need to be in all caps?


----------



## Chris

lemoncrossing said:


> Does the solution to the puzzle need to be in all caps?


Yes. Puzzle answers must be entered in all capital letters and contain no spaces.


----------



## Rowbowkid800

I can’t do riddles


----------



## lemoncrossing

Vrisnem said:


> Yes. Puzzle answers must be entered in all capital letters and contain no spaces.


Ah... that’s why I kept missing it! Happy to be 4 for 4 now


----------



## Jam86

Rowbowkid800 said:


> I can’t do riddles


ur not alone lol, i'm terrible at riddles


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny

Rowbowkid800 said:


> I can’t do riddles


Hippity-hoppity, wish-wash-whoa,
Chin up! Don't hang your head so low.
Take it easy, take it slow,
By hunt's end you'll surely have new collectibles to show.​


----------



## Rowbowkid800

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Hippity-hoppity, wish wash whoa
> Chin up, don't hang your head so low
> Take it easy, take it slow
> By hunt's end you'll surely have new collectibles to show​


Ehhhh not to sure about that lol


----------



## Foreverfox

Rowbowkid800 said:


> Ehhhh not to sure about that lol


Wow, Zipper took time out of his hippity hoppity, egg-hiding day to reply to you! That would sure brighten my day, if I were you!


----------



## Paperboy012305

So I hear most are figuring out #2. Is it that easy and I'm just trash at the puzzle clues?


----------



## daringred_

Paperboy012305 said:


> So I hear most are figuring out #2. Is it that easy and I'm just trash at the puzzle clues?



i thought it was pretty obvious and got it before i even finished the sentence ngl. #3 gave me the most trouble, but looking in the wrong place ultimately led me to the correct one out of dumb luck. try not to overthink it. maybe try ignoring it for a bit and then come back to it -- you might immediately think of the answer the next time you read it.


----------



## corlee1289

Paperboy012305 said:


> So I hear most are figuring out #2. Is it that easy and I'm just trash at the puzzle clues?


Not gonna lie, that was the last one and actually the hardest one for me to figure out since you have to think of the answer instead of stumbling upon it


----------



## Dinosaurz

Paperboy012305 said:


> So I hear most are figuring out #2. Is it that easy and I'm just trash at the puzzle clues?


Yep I got it my first try and I’m stupid af lmao


----------



## Rowbowkid800

I’m so confused rn I don’t understand anything lol


----------



## Nefarious

_Two hours later and I'm already losing hair because of the first puzzle. _


----------



## jiny

how are y’all figuring out the 3rd clue that’s the one i’ve been stuck on for over an hour


----------



## _Donut_

Don't know if this is spoiling or not but are the answers to these puzzles all [redacted] related or also just [redacted] in general?


----------



## jadetine

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-whoa,
> Your request for my autograph made my cheeks glow!
> 
> View attachment 365897​


Oh wow surprisingly decent handwriting!


----------



## xara

me now that there’s half an hour left until the 2nd batch of clues gets released


----------



## Rowbowkid800

AHHHHH I’m so confused


----------



## Chris

Rowbowkid800 said:


> I’m so confused rn I don’t understand anything lol


I would recommend looking at the *answers* to our last egg hunt to identify how we tend to structure riddles.



_Donut_ said:


> Don't know if this is spoiling or not but are the answers to these puzzles all [redacted] related or also just [redacted] in general?


The answers are not necessarily tied to either of these subjects. However, they are guaranteed to point to content that can be found on The Bell Tree.


----------



## _Donut_

Vrisnem said:


> I would recommend looking at the *answers* to our last egg hunt to identify how we tend to structure riddles.
> 
> 
> The answers are not necessarily tied to either of these subjects. However, they are guaranteed to point to content that can be found on The Bell Tree.



OMG, I JUST got it when I wanted to close and go downstairs...thank the lord!!


----------



## Bob Zombie

I'm 4 for 4 but showing only 1 egg balance... hope the next weird balance check fixes it for me!


----------



## jadetine

Do the eggs get restocked in the shop,  or is it going to be a brawl as soon a we hit our egg goal for our most expensive target egg?


----------



## Chris

jadetine said:


> Do the eggs get restocked in the shop,  or is it going to be a brawl as soon a we hit our egg goal for our most expensive target egg?


If any of the eggs sell out then we will restock them. Except for the Golden Easter Egg, of course!


----------



## Paperboy012305

jadetine said:


> Do the eggs get restocked in the shop,  or is it going to be a brawl as soon a we hit our egg goal for our most expensive target egg?


If there were a restock there'd still be a brawl...


----------



## Rowbowkid800

OMGGGGGG I GOT MY FIRST ONE


----------



## 8421048271

Is that normal to have -1 eggs before you start?

Edit. got my first egg and now it shows 0.


----------



## Pintuition

4/4 now. That 4th one took FOREVER! 

Sending all the good vibes to anyone who is stuck. I walked away for 20 minutes, came back and found it in 5. Sometimes time can help you wrap your mind around a clue!


----------



## Holla

I take it the egg system is wonky right now from other people’s posts?

I’m sitting at 0 eggs still and I’ve found two of them.

In other news I absolutely adore the Splatoon themed egg. It’s probably my favourite design of all time! 

Edit: Just found a third and now I’m sitting at 1.


----------



## Chris

Unbelievable said:


> Is that normal to have -1 eggs before you start?
> 
> Edit. got my first egg and now it shows 0.





Holla said:


> I take it the egg system is wonky right now from other people’s posts?
> 
> I’m sitting at 0 eggs still and I’ve found two of them.
> 
> In other news I absolutely adore the Splatoon themed egg. It’s probably my favourite design of all time!


We expected that it might not reset properly for people who hadn't started hunting yet. I'll let Jeremy know so that he can recalculate them again.


----------



## Holla

Vrisnem said:


> We expected that it might not reset properly for people who hadn't started hunting yet. I'll let Jeremy know so that he can recalculate them again.



Thanks Vris! And yeah I just started hunting a few mins ago.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Zipper is confiscating eggs to pay for his crippling drug addiction as seen in banner


----------



## LambdaDelta

Paperboy012305 said:


> If there were a restock there'd still be a brawl...


thankfully, egg restocks are usually generous enough for everyone to get what they want and can afford

I suppose to make up for all the effort it takes to be able to afford them


----------



## Bluebellie

I was bout to give up on egg #3. Definitely not going to win with how slow I’m working trying to figure these out. I’m So tired. I have to go recharge before the next clues appear.


----------



## Blueskyy

LambdaDelta said:


> thankfully, egg restocks are usually generous enough for everyone to get what they want and can afford
> 
> I suppose to make up for all the effort it takes to be able to afford them


That is good to know.  I think I'm shooting just for the prismatic egg this time around, and I was hoping the work wouldn't be for nothing


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny

Hippity-hoppity, wish-wash-whoa,
"That was too easy," said all of you.
The seeds of difficulty I shall now sow,
Good luck, expert egg hunters, with batch number two!​


----------



## Nicole.

What better way to spend my Saturday night


----------



## Mokuren

Oh god I have no clue for the new ones xD


----------



## JellyBeans

oh boy
edit: got two of the new ones but oh man did they for sure get harder


----------



## aleshapie

Ugh.... why do I subject myself to this hell??


----------



## Blueskyy

Why do you lure us into a sense of security with the first four easy clues? lmao


----------



## Tiffany

it says to answer a puzzle click eggs in your side bar? i dont see anything anywhere that says eggs. can someone tell me where to find this please? thanks


----------



## Chris

Holla said:


> Thanks Vris! And yeah I just started hunting a few mins ago.


I've been informed that this should be fixed now!


----------



## Jeremy

Tiffany said:


> it says to answer a puzzle click eggs in your side bar? i dont see anything anywhere that says eggs. can someone tell me where to find this please? thanks


You just have to click your egg amount anywhere on the forum. If you're on mobile, it won't be in the sidebar, but you can also click your avatar/name at the top of the page, then click your egg amount, then click the Redeem tab.


----------



## -Lumi-

LambdaDelta said:


> thankfully, egg restocks are usually generous enough for everyone to get what they want and can afford
> 
> I suppose to make up for all the effort it takes to be able to afford them



Oh this is really good to hear! I was worried that the 15 prismatic eggs were the _only _prismatic eggs we’d get and I know other people will get 15 eggs before me  but this makes me feel a little better!! I’m not the best at solving clues but hopefully I’ll get 15 figures out


----------



## xara

hey guys ..... you know when we said the first 4 clues were easy ..... we weren’t complaining ..... right guys? ..... guys-


----------



## jiny

oh god i have no idea for any of the new ones


----------



## Tiffany

Thank you very much!


----------



## xara

i literally. i think i know where #6 and #7 _should_ be but i can’t find them.


----------



## neoratz

i have acquired 1 (ONE) my melody egg... thank you everybody for joining me on my journey. i will now be quitting bell tree forums forever because i have everything i could ever want now


----------



## daringred_

somehow found #7 with my first hunch lmao. now to give #8 a crack.


----------



## lemoncrossing

Ah yes, we’ve reached egg hell.


----------



## Blueskyy

Welp, found 1/4 of the new batch of clues


----------



## JellyBeans

xara said:


> i literally. i think i know where #6 and #7 _should_ be but i can’t find them.


i'm the same with #5... i'm so convinced i'm looking in the right place but it's just not there lmao


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oh boy, new clues.


----------



## Dinosaurz

THE FEELING WHEN THE CLUE CLICKS AND YOU GET IT LOL


----------



## grayacnh

how exciting!! found one already! enjoyed this event last time and am ready to face the pain again ^.^


----------



## oak

Ugh I'm behind with only 1 egg found. That's what I get for sleeping in late. Time to drink this coffee for brain power hopefully haha


----------



## Miss Misty

Ah yes now these were the types of clues I was expecting.


----------



## FantasticHaxorus

i dont think i'll be able to get 5 but i feel like 8 is pretty self explanatory... gonna keep looking


----------



## Insulaire

I found three of the first round and one of the second. As for the others, well, I'm tryin' my best over here!!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Is the forum dead slow for anyone else thank zipper for breaking it


----------



## JellyBeans

managed to find 3/4 of each batch and you know what that was more than i was expecting... time to go stew over these others for a while before the next round lmao


----------



## a potato

Trying to find this last one for this round!


----------



## Chris

Dinosaurz said:


> Is the forum dead slow for anyone else thank zipper for breaking it


There are a large number of members actively redeeming eggs right now, so this slows things down a little unfortunately!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Egg 5 gave me all kinds of trouble at first, so it was a relief to find it.


----------



## xara

just found #6 and i’m????? that one just spit in my face LMAO.


----------



## Halloqueen

Clues #5 and #8 are completely stumping me right now. Ugh.


----------



## Dinosaurz

less then optimal egg hunting situation rn but POWER ON SQUAD!!!


----------



## piske

After an unexpectedly decent performance in round 1, I have taken a nose dive in round 2


----------



## Mokuren

I just give up at this point tbh lol


----------



## lemoncrossing

#5 is the only one I got right off the bat. I’ve got ideas of where to find the others, but actually finding them is a big headache


----------



## Roxxy

Round one gave hope, round two


----------



## Jam86

i have officially found 1 egg, i am so proud of myself


----------



## grayacnh

omg i got so lucky with my last egg *o.o *egg 6 is so clever too!! also i seem to have less eggs than i have found?:<


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ive found 3/4 in the first batch and 2/4 in the second so far.

I might be on track to get this rainbow egg!


----------



## Blueskyy

Welp I still have only found egg 7 out of eggs 5-8. Go me!


----------



## JellyBeans

i'm so paranoid i missed an egg while skimming through threads but there's a strong chance i'm just Very Wrong lmao


----------



## daringred_

Halloqueen said:


> Clues #5 and #8 are completely stumping me right now. Ugh.



ditto. completely clueless. thought i had an idea for #8, but i must be looking in the wrong place or walking right by it. #5 on the other hand... well, i had a hunch. it was wrong lmao and the # means nothing to me.


----------



## a potato

lemoncrossing said:


> Ah yes, we’ve reached egg hell.


*(s)hell


----------



## Aquilla

Dinosaurz said:


> THE FEELING WHEN THE CLUE CLICKS AND YOU GET IT LOL


It's the best  that's how it's been for me for everything I solved so far. First, cluelessly checking different threads and then a sudden PANG in my head from the information being unlocked haha.


----------



## FantasticHaxorus

i think i almost have #5.. or at least the idea of it no clue where it actually is


----------



## xara

#7 is gonna kill me,, i know what it’s referencing but _where_.


----------



## Jhine7

I can't believe it took me an hour to get #5. Vris would know why.


----------



## Airysuit

5 was easy for me  6 and 8 I'm completely clueless about... had a lot of ideas but non of them were correct


----------



## xSuperMario64x

xSuperMario64x said:


> ive found 3/4 in the first batch and 2/4 in the second so far.
> 
> I might be on track to get this rainbow egg!


I FINALLY FOUND #4

now I've got 6, I'm def on a roll! still can't figure out #7 and #8 tho rip


----------



## Chris

grayacnh said:


> omg i got so lucky with my last egg *o.o *egg 6 is so clever too!! also i seem to have less eggs than i have found?:<


This is a known issue when a person first starts redeeming eggs in the egg hunt. After a little while it will be updated to the correct amount. Sorry for the inconvenience in the meantime.


----------



## biibii

am i literally dumb bc-


----------



## Milleram

Okay! I just found one clue really easily. Let's hope the rest of the hunt goes just as well!  

I NEED that My Melody egg!!


----------



## piske

Gosh, I feel like I'm close to the right area for #8 but I'm just not quite in the right place!


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

lmao when u find them by chance but you're stupid and cannot put the egg together with the hint <:3 so you don't even know which one you got
empty head no thoughts <3


----------



## Chris

TillyGoesMeow said:


> lmao when u find them by chance but you're stupid and cannot put the egg together with the hint <:3 so you don't even know which one you got
> empty head no thoughts <3


If you look at your transaction log you will be able to identify which eggs you have found.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

Vrisnem said:


> If you look at your transaction log you will be able to identify which eggs you have found.


ohh my god thank you <3


----------



## Aquilla

I'm absolutely stuck with #4, #5 and #8. I have looked everywhere I could think of! I can already feel it, these will haunt me in my dreams tonight.


----------



## FantasticHaxorus

i feel like i’m SO CLOSE to getting #5 but im just not putting two and two together.. piper’s brain work properly challenge (very hard)


----------



## aleshapie

Curse you #8!


----------



## xara

christ i had an idea about #5 but it’s just,, Not There.


----------



## Halloqueen

Woo, figured out #8 finally. Just need to make sense of #5.


----------



## mogyay

8 is my lucky number but its defo failing me rn


----------



## Roxxy

I have got 4 and feel ok for tonight. It is Saturday night UK so will get cracking  tomorrow. @Vrisnem  cheers, and thanks


----------



## Jam86

i thought once i got 1 egg, i'd be able to figure out the rest of the clues but my mind has gone completely blank again


----------



## a potato

This last egg continues to elude me! I'm just sitting here repeating the clue to myself.


----------



## Nefarious

Egg #8, where the heck are you? 👁


----------



## Bluebellie

Second round too hard. Can’t find not even one 
I feel like I know more or less where but I just can’t find. Maybe third round is better.


----------



## corlee1289

Zipper... Why? I feel like no one was complaining about the first 4 riddles being too easy...

Was this just to lull us into a false sense of security?


----------



## Chris

Roxxy said:


> I have got 4 and feel ok for tonight. It is Saturday night UK so will get cracking  tomorrow. @Vrisnem  cheers, and thanks


Enjoy, Roxxy! Have one for me. I'm strictly water until after the last batch of the day goes up at 11pm.


----------



## Halloqueen

Got #5! Done with the second set of clues. Now to await the next set to be revealed at 6:00.


----------



## Roxxy

NefariousKing said:


> Egg #8, where the heck are you? 👁


You are doing brilliantly


----------



## jadetine

I know I'm supposed to keep hunting, but I somehow got sucked into the Anime Memes thread. Thanks @Midoriya 
Comedy GOLD


----------



## Airysuit

How is everyone getting number 6? Whyyyyy don't i understand lol


----------



## Peach_Jam

5 and 8 are driving me insane @_@


----------



## Seastar

I got the first 5 and now I'm stuck and going insane lol


----------



## lemoncrossing

Eggs #6 and #8 are killing me, my head is literally spinning right now


----------



## Nefarious

Roxxy said:


> You have 6 mr amazing



Somehow I'm managing..._ so far_. 
You have 4 which is also really great, awesome job!


----------



## Jhine7

lemoncrossing said:


> Eggs #6 and #8 are killing me, my head is literally spinning right now


Same here. They give off huge clues but aren't showing up so far.


----------



## Roxxy

Only easy one in second batch is no 7. The rest I should know and seem so obvious but cant find so guess I am just daft 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 3, 2021



NefariousKing said:


> Somehow I'm managing..._ so far_.
> You have 4 which is also really great, awesome job!


You are the sweetest most supportive friend in the world


----------



## moo_nieu

ahh number 8 i thought i knew but i cant find you ;-;


----------



## OtakuTrash

can we have some hints please @Zipper T. Bunny?


----------



## Insulaire

This is my first egg hunt ever and I'm over here doing like National Treasure-level breakdowns of the clues. Pretty proud of getting five so far though-- move over, Nic Cage!


----------



## piske

Hmm, think I'll take a rest from looking for #8.


----------



## Bluebellie

Quick question. I’m using the site by phone ( safari). Is the search phone friendly, or it has to be done with desktop?


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny

OtakuTrash said:


> can we have some hints please @Zipper T. Bunny?


Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-whoa,
I've considered your request and the answer is no!​


----------



## mogyay

we need a sad reaction purely just for the egg hunt


----------



## Jhine7

^Lol @Zipper T. Bunny 

Got 7 of 8 now. Just #8 to go!


----------



## Chris

Bluebellie said:


> Quick question. I’m using the site by phone ( safari). Is the search phone friendly, or it has to be done with desktop?


All 25 eggs will be redeemable on the mobile site.


----------



## OtakuTrash

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Hippity-hoppity, wish-wash-whoa,
> I've considered your request and the answer is no!​


pleeaaase? just a tiny little hint?


----------



## a potato

Will all the eggs be found on the website?


----------



## Nefarious

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-whoa,
> I've considered your request and the answer is no!​



Can I at least get my braincells back?


----------



## piske

mogyay said:


> we need a sad reaction purely just for the egg hunt


And the zombie one, which is how I typically feel after the hunts


----------



## Jyurei

I'm stuck on #5 and #8 for a while now... Only ones I haven't managed to get


----------



## Chris

a potato said:


> Will all the eggs be found on the website?


Yes, all 25 eggs will be located on the forum.


----------



## Airysuit

Okay found egg 6 and feel like a moron, only egg 8 to go for now


----------



## Roxxy

NefariousKing said:


> Can I at least get my braincells back?


You have brain cells to spare  maybe lay off the dark dust


----------



## Midoriya

Still can’t find where any of the second batch eggs are.  I have a vague idea of where each of them are, but probably doesn’t help that I’m running on one hour of sleep right now.  May take a break and come back to it later.


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny

NefariousKing said:


> Can I at least get my braincells back?


Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-whoa
Braincells are non-refundable
Your mind will forever be playdough.​


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

NefariousKing said:


> Can I at least get my braincells back?


*Zipper T. Bunny voice*

"Hippity hoppity wish wash yay!  Who needs braincells anyway?"


----------



## xara

Roxxy said:


> Only easy one in second batch is no 7. The rest I should know and seem so obvious but cant find so guess I am just daft



man i can’t find #7 for the life of me.


----------



## Han Solo

stumped on #5 and #8


----------



## aleshapie

#8 is super obvious....

_looks where #8 should be..._


.........


----------



## Roxxy

I’m 


xara said:


> man i can’t find #7 for the life of me.



So sorry  wish I could help.


----------



## _Donut_

5 & 8 will have to wait till tomorrow morning, my brain is officially mushed


----------



## xara

Roxxy said:


> I’m
> 
> 
> So sorry  wish I could help.



aha it’s all good! wouldn’t be an egg hunt without a little bit of suffering, i suppose.


----------



## biibii

zipper t bunny woke up and chose violence


----------



## Roxxy

xara said:


> aha it’s all good! wouldn’t be an egg hunt without a little bit of suffering, i suppose.


Part of the fun I guess


----------



## Sheep Villager

I think I'll have to leave 7 & 8 for later or totally abandon them.

I'm at 6/9 eggs to have enough for all I want. I'm confident I'll be able to at least solve three more of the upcoming eggs.​


----------



## Han Solo

NEVERMIND I FOUND 5 LOL

Just need 8!


----------



## Asarena

I'm stuck on 5 and 8. I had some ideas as to where 8 could be, but none of them have panned out


----------



## Jam86

i now have 3 eggs! not long until i add my melody to my lineup 
that is if my brain can figure out the other clues


----------



## Merielle

I thought #8 was gonna be the easiest of the second batch for me, but I might have to give up on it, at least for now. @-@ I'm totally stumped.


----------



## JellyBeans

the fact only one person has confirmed finding #8 is making me feel better about it but still.. i really thought i was onto something with it


----------



## daringred_

finally got #5. now to go sicko mode on #8.


----------



## a potato

Looking for this last clue like 👁👁


----------



## vanivon

watching everyone else struggle with 8 is making me feel a lot better about being stuck lol that one is SO difficult. i feel my poor little brain rotting from trying to figure it out i'm not built to think this hard


----------



## Corrie

That My Melody egg is precious!! 

I've gotten two eggs already which I'm surprised about since I normally get none lolol.


----------



## Dunquixote

NefariousKing said:


> Egg #8, where the heck are you? 👁



Tangy hid it 

right @xara?

sorry. couldn’t resist


----------



## xara

Dunquixote said:


> Tangy hid it
> 
> right @xara?
> 
> sorry. couldn’t resist



GAVEJSJSK plot twist; tangy _is_ egg #8


----------



## Nefarious

Dunquixote said:


> Tangy hid it
> 
> right @xara?
> 
> sorry. couldn’t resist



That would really explain it. It's honestly the best revenge tactic she could have done to me...


----------



## Tiffany

I've found the first four. Cannot figure out the others.


----------



## Seastar

It took 2 hours for me to figure out #7. I finally got what I wanted, though.


----------



## Asarena

I managed to find number 5! Although I actually still don't know what one part of the clue was referencing even after finding it somehow.

Back to staring blankly at clue 8 now~


----------



## a potato

It gives me hope that at least 2 people found 8 so far. Not much hope, but some.


----------



## mocha.

Not enough brain cells to figure out these clues lol


----------



## Peach_Jam

I found #5
...I'm twitching


----------



## vanivon

a potato said:


> It gives me hope that at least 2 people found 8 so far. Not much hope, but some.


oh, to be one of the two (2) people who somehow managed to solve whatever is going on in clue #8


----------



## lemoncrossing

My smooth brain still can’t even process #6 and I feel like it should be fairly obvious


----------



## xara

I FOUND #5!!!!  i was right about the location i just had to actually _find_ it. 6 down, 19 more to go!


----------



## FantasticHaxorus

really feeing like #5 is unsolvable without knowibg any of the staff well so i’m giving up on it for now and moving on to 8 which. everyone else is struggling with too. epic


----------



## Stil

I for the life of me cannot figure out the first puzzle


----------



## biibii

@Vrisnem is [redacted] just a grammatical mistake or something of importance


xara said:


> I FOUND #5!!!!  i was right about the location i just had to actually _find_ it. 6 down, 19 more to go!



im literally feeling this so hard rn


----------



## Pintuition

6 and 8 are eluding me! Though I don’t feel bad after reading how 8 has stumped so many of us so far!


----------



## lemoncrossing

Finally got #7! Feeling very slow but I’m glad I got it. Now to stare at #8...


----------



## Dunquixote

I am stuck on 2 and 5-8. I thought I was ready this time


----------



## Chris

biibii said:


> @Vrisnem is [redacted] just a grammatical mistake or something of importance
> 
> 
> im literally feeling this so hard rn


There are no mistakes in any of the clues.



FantasticHaxorus said:


> really feeing like #5 is unsolvable without knowibg any of the staff well so i’m giving up on it for now and moving on to 8 which. everyone else is struggling with too. epic


You do not need to know any of us to solve this clue.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

#5 you are MINE at last!!

Brain, it's not over yet  time to really be like Jimmy Neutron and think, think, THINK


----------



## xara

I FOUND #8???????? IN THW FIRSY SPOT I LOOKED?????? HELLO??!????


----------



## a potato

xara said:


> I FOUND #8???????? IN THW FIRSY SPOT I LOOKED?????? HELLO??!????
> 
> View attachment 365970


Jealous! Congrats, though!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I have found all but #2 and #8. I can tell that #8 is the hardest yet, but that won't stop me from looking around. I will stop trying to figure out #2.


----------



## Airysuit

Time to sleep. I'm coming for you tomorrow egg #8 (and 9 to 25... )


----------



## oak

I've only gotten 3 eggs so far, you guys are sharp thinkers. pls work brain


----------



## Mick

xara said:


> I FOUND #8???????? IN THW FIRSY SPOT I LOOKED?????? HELLO??!????
> 
> View attachment 365970



What the. I have checked so many spots without any luck...  Well done!


----------



## Antonio

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-whoa,
> I've considered your request and the answer is no!​


I'm thinking about fighting a rabbit...who's with me?


----------



## JellyBeans

xara said:


> I FOUND #8???????? IN THW FIRSY SPOT I LOOKED?????? HELLO??!????
> 
> View attachment 365970


i have never felt such jealousy... congrats tho!! any brain cells going spare?


----------



## Oblivia

safetylance said:


> oh, to be one of the two (2) people who somehow managed to solve whatever is going on in clue #8


A grand total of 7 users have found egg 8 thus far. I believe in all of you!


FantasticHaxorus said:


> really feeing like #5 is unsolvable without knowibg any of the staff well so i’m giving up on it for now and moving on to 8 which. everyone else is struggling with too. epic


I don't even know myself very well half the time, so this shouldn't be an issue. 

Don't give up!


----------



## lemoncrossing

xara said:


> I FOUND #8???????? IN THW FIRSY SPOT I LOOKED?????? HELLO??!????
> 
> View attachment 365970


Congrats!!! We love to see it


----------



## Sara?

I only found 3 eggs and my head is already having a serious melt down hahahah, ill try tomorrow a bit more


----------



## xara

JellyBeans said:


> i have never felt such jealousy... congrats tho!! any brain cells going spare?



sjzjsksn thank you!! i’ve got like,, 1 brain cell left but we could split it?


----------



## vanivon

Oblivia said:


> A grand total of 7 users have found egg 8 thus far. I believe in all of you!


oh, to be one of the seven (7)* people who found egg #8. i feel like i'm overthinking this and yet somehow underthinking it at the same time


----------



## piske

Oblivia said:


> A grand total of 7 users have found egg 8 thus far. I believe in all of you!
> 
> I don't even know myself very well half the time, so this shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Don't give up!


OBLIVIA so happy to see you!


----------



## DaCoSim

Lol! I get to play in 5 min intervals every few hours now since I’m at work  y’all wish my luck! At least I’ve got the first 7!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

#2 and #8 are stumping me so hard right now


----------



## Jam86

okie so i have found eggs 1, 2, 3 and 5
this is literally the most difficult thing i've done but i'm not giving up now lol


----------



## Nefarious

xara said:


> I FOUND #8???????? IN THW FIRSY SPOT I LOOKED?????? HELLO??!????
> 
> View attachment 365970



Tangy has blessed you with the  *knowledge 
 
 *


----------



## Oblivia

piske said:


> OBLIVIA so happy to see you!


Can't miss out on the Easter hell fun. It's all too eggciting!


----------



## Firesquids

Number 2 took me like three hours to figure out, and I'm stuck on 5, 6, and 8.

I have a good idea on 6 but it somehow evades me


----------



## LambdaDelta

Oblivia said:


> Can't miss out on the Easter hell fun. It's all too eggciting!


oh cool, I was just thinking I hadn't seen you around in a while (though maybe it just felt longer than it actually was)


----------



## aleshapie

Oblivia said:


> Can't miss out on the Easter hell fun. It's all too eggciting!


Sadly....it brought me back too


----------



## biibii

HELLOOOO MY MELO EGG


----------



## xara

NefariousKing said:


> Tangy has blessed you with the  *knowledge
> 
> *



see,,,, when you don’t try to eat her,,, she blesses you.


----------



## King koopa

Now I get why so many users dread the event


----------



## JellyBeans

xara said:


> sjzjsksn thank you!! i’ve got like,, 1 brain cell left but we could split it?


aw man, i'll let you keep it since we still have a few rounds to go 
gonna stick around to see the next batch then hopefully sleeping on it will help lol


----------



## Kirbyz

xara’s luck is absolute gold, how are you so good at this


----------



## King koopa

my luck got on a plane and flew to Japan so now I'm unlucky


----------



## Rika092

lol why am I stuck on Egg#6?? I feel like this should be easiest yet this egg keeps evading me?


----------



## King koopa

I give up


----------



## Rosch

I just want that dragonscale egg. Then I'm good.


----------



## grayacnh

im so stuck on 8


----------



## Insulaire

I finally got number 5, feel like a galaxy brain right now


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny

Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-whoa,
It's the last batch of the day,
I need to return to my burrow.

Before I leave,
I've a question for all you egg devotees: 
Will you find all of my eggs in batch three?​


----------



## Gladys

How on earth did I just find this forum again RIGHT when the egg hunt is out? Gosh I need to think inside the box with my zero knowledge,,


----------



## BluebearL

Going to keep a log of my progress:

Found Egg 1 4th April 

Solved Puzzle for egg 2 4th April


----------



## JellyBeans

solved one of them straight away but this feels like my sign to finally go to bed...


----------



## Peach_Jam

did this next batch get easier or is it just me 0:


----------



## lemoncrossing

Feeling pretty good about these ones after that brutal second batch :0


----------



## Mick

Yay, dragons!


----------



## xara

well that high from solving #8 didn’t last long LMAO,, the new batch has got me stumped.


----------



## Jam86

i was hoping i'd get at least 1 of the new clues but they're too difficult 
still not giving up though!


----------



## Merielle

Dragonscale Egg, you are _mine.  _Still losing my mind a little over #8, but doing well with the third batch so far!


----------



## OswinOswald

That feeling when you found an egg on your first guess! ....
And then you check the transaction log and realize it was for a DIFFERENT clue than you thought

So now where is that other egg???


----------



## jiny

this batch is way easier than the last one, i found 3 of them straight away lol but #12 is stumping me and ofc im still trying to figure out all the last batch's clues lmao


----------



## piske

#8 and #12 will leave me sleepless tonight


----------



## Jhine7

Agreed with the last few comments here. This batch is much easier, down to #8 and #12.


----------



## KittenNoir

I've found 4 eggs but it says I have 2 ?

Someone please help


----------



## moo_nieu

grayacnh said:


> im so stuck on 8


darn you clue #8!! D:< i swear i've looked everywhere. this is my most successful hunt yet though


----------



## Nefarious

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Before I leave,
> I've a question for all you egg devotees:
> Will you find all of my eggs in batch three?​



I sure did! Now if you'd excuse me...




_Honestly I can't believe I actually got that third batch all within 15 minutes._


----------



## biibii

KittenNoir said:


> I've found 4 eggs but it says I have 2 ?
> 
> Someone please help


they already addressed this and are working to fix it  dw ur eggos count


----------



## KittenNoir

biibii said:


> they already addressed this and are working to fix it  dw ur eggos count


Thank you so much


----------



## Mick

NefariousKing said:


> I sure did! Now if you'd excuse me...
> View attachment 365985
> _Honestly I can't believe I actually got that third batch all within 15 minutes._



_egg. twins._

Congrats!


----------



## seliph

now i can eat my yummie rabbit burger


----------



## piske

Even though two clues elude me, if I keep up this performance I should be able to get the prismatic egg at least


----------



## daringred_

okay, i got #11, but the rest of the new batch elude me. especially #10. not entirely sure how i'm supposed to "time travel" back asdfghjkl


----------



## Lavamaize

Just wondering if the staff plan on doing an egg restock for any of the eggs that may sell out? I'm debating between buying the egg I want now or waiting.


----------



## Halloqueen

Stuck on #10 and #12 this time.


----------



## Chris

KittenNoir said:


> I've found 4 eggs but it says I have 2 ?
> 
> Someone please help


This is a known issue that occurs when members first start redeeming eggs. It gets corrected after a little while. 



Lavamaize said:


> Just wondering if the staff plan on doing an egg restock for any of the eggs that may sell out? I'm debating between buying the egg I want now or waiting.


If an egg sells out it will be restocked, with the singular exception of the Golden Easter Egg.


----------



## Pintuition

I'm so happy to have enough for the my melody egg.  Found 9 so far- stumped on 6, 8, and 12!


----------



## lemoncrossing

8 and 12 will continue to torment me for the rest of the day :’) I think I need a break


----------



## xara

decided to buy myself a new friend,, think he looks pretty snazzy in my lineup.


----------



## FantasticHaxorus

These ones are definately easier, the only one I’m having trouble with is 11 but i have ideas >:]


----------



## Merielle

Got all of the third batch!  #8 continues to elude me, unfortunately, but I think I actually will step away from searching for it now.  My brain needs a serious break, whew.


----------



## a potato

Found 12! So excited!


----------



## piske

a potato said:


> Found 12! So excited!


Good job! I’m not too proud to admit that this one makes no sense to me


----------



## daringred_

okay, my idea for #10 turned out to be correct. phew.


----------



## Han Solo

I'm pretty sure I know what 12 is referencing but I can't find it? lol


----------



## Coach

After quite a few strokes of luck genius, I'm only missing 2 atm - funnily, both eggs that contain a number 2! I am sure at least one of them will come to me soon.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

literally what the actual HECK is egg 12 lmao


----------



## Halloqueen

Woo! Managed to figure out all twelve today! Looking forward to continuing the hunt tomorrow.


----------



## Bluebellie

I just found an Easter egg by accident 

I had to think a little to see which riddle it corresponded with.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

xSuperMario64x said:


> literally what the actual HECK is egg 12 lmao


I GOT IT I FEEL SO SMART


----------



## Jhine7

Just missing 8 and 12. Feeling like I got really strong ideas of where they are, just no luck. Will try again tomorrow!


----------



## Dio

Got all 12 now I can continue decorating


----------



## jiny

im still stuck on #3 like ???? i feel not big brain


----------



## sleepydreepy

DRAGON EGG, DRAGON EGG, DRAGON EGG

this is the most successful egg hunt I've had yet, I feel so seasoned


----------



## piske

Jhine7 said:


> Just missing 8 and 12. Feeling like I got really strong ideas of where they are, just no luck. Will try again tomorrow!


Yeah, I think I need to take a break for the night too, I’m just hitting my head against the wall at this point (figuratively, of course!).


----------



## Paperboy012305

Yoo. Me found all of the eggs from the third batch. (The last one took a long while to find. I'll discuss what I actually thought it was referring to when this is all over)


----------



## Bluebellie

Wooo! This time around its easier. Still struggling a bit, but getting there.


----------



## a potato

Found all but 8!


----------



## Jam86

my brain has turned to mush, i legit cannot figure out any of the latest clues and i'm still stuck on some of the previous ones
i still need 1 more to get the egg and i'm going mad rn trying to understand the clues


----------



## Bluebellie

Missing egg 5, 8, 12


----------



## Stella-Io

I ask this question every year and I forgot the answer every year.

How do we tell what egg clues we've found so far again?

EDIT: wait no nvm I'm dummy the number for the clue is in that jumble


----------



## mnk907

Maybe it's just because I don't spend much time on the forums outside the general New Horizons board, but I don't understand most these clues at all, lol. I got 1, I think 3, and maybe 7? I've got ideas for a few others, but doing some half-hearted searching in those places haven't turned up anything.

Okay figured out 10 and 11 too.


----------



## deana

Home from work and back on to the egg hunt game


----------



## Jam86

I FOUND ANOTHER EGG screams forever
now i can finally get the my melody egg 

i kinda want the squid egg too though lol, guess i gotta figure out more clues


----------



## Sheep Villager

Ending the day on 11/12.
Only 8 is eluding me right now. I guess I won't buy the eggs I want _quite _yet so that I have enough for gold if I somehow grow a brain over the night. Unlikely but you never know.​


----------



## daringred_

only missing #8 and #12 now. had an idea for #12 but couldn't find it where i looked, so i must've been wrong. haven't got any other ideas for either atm rip.


----------



## grayacnh

gonna sleep on the hints im missing cos this is hurting my head


----------



## Chris

Stella-Io said:


> I ask this question every year and I forgot the answer every year.
> 
> How do we tell what egg clues we've found so far again?
> 
> EDIT: wait no nvm I'm dummy the number for the clue is in that jumble


If you look at your transaction log it'll list which eggs you have found.


----------



## Stella-Io

Vrisnem said:


> If you look at your transaction log it'll list which eggs you have found.



Thanks, it's much easier to tell which egg it is in the transaction log, I always forget about it


----------



## Chris

Jam86 said:


> reallyyyy :0
> are u allowed to send the new eggs?


All of the Easter Egg collectibles are giftable except for the Golden Easter Egg.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I can't wait to get the prism egg tomorrow, it's so pretty


----------



## Foreverfox

Bluebellie said:


> Missing egg 5, 8, 12


SAME.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 3, 2021



xSuperMario64x said:


> I can't wait to get the prism egg tomorrow, it's so pretty


That's the one I want too!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

I'm dying with most of these clues T_T Why am I always so bad at these hunts!!? XD


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Did someone order some EGGS, overeasy?


----------



## Dinosaurz

My brain can’t even start decoding 12 I have no idea what it means I’m going to bed to work this out in the morning goodnight gang make sure u all get sleep too xoxoxox


----------



## Giddy

Maybe I should focus on this tomorrow XD good luck everyone


----------



## xara

started off aiming for the prismatic egg but decided to impulsively buy the squid and daisy eggs instead - no regrets, though! all of the eggs this year are so cute!  taking a break from the hunt for a bit to rest my brain but am looking forward to tackling #7 and #12 later!


----------



## BluebearL

I’m terrible at these kinds of events but hopefully I can still scrape a squid egg!
Might take a break and try again with fresh eyes


----------



## piske

BluebearL said:


> I’m terrible at these kinds of events but hopefully I can still scrape a squid egg!
> Might take a break and try again with fresh eyes


You can do it


----------



## toxapex

Wow Zipper is resilient.... 

Anyway im just gonna go for 6 eggs this year... This is a busy weekend for me LOL

Good luck anybody who's lookin' for the Gold Egg


----------



## skarmoury

Finally got the My Melody egg, my favorite of the bunch! Might retire early this year since I have an exam tomorrow and need to save my brain for that and not this egg hunt LOL
Good luck to everyone & I hope you get the egg collectibles you want!!


----------



## a potato

skarmoury said:


> Finally got the My Melody egg, my favorite of the bunch! Might retire early this year since I have an exam tomorrow and need to save my brain for that and not this egg hunt LOL
> Good luck to everyone & I hope you get the egg collectibles you want!! ❤


It fits your lineup so perfectly!


----------



## Blueskyy

Ok, I'm back from a (socially distanced) family Easter. I've now sat down, rum and coke in hand, and I'm ready to tackle the remaining 7 eggs I haven't solved. This...is gonna get messy.


----------



## amemome

9 out of 12 eggs found so far! I think this is a record for me!


----------



## xara

skarmoury said:


> Finally got the My Melody egg, my favorite of the bunch! Might retire early this year since I have an exam tomorrow and need to save my brain for that and not this egg hunt LOL
> Good luck to everyone & I hope you get the egg collectibles you want!! ❤



it looks so lovely in your lineup and with the sakura backdrop!


----------



## piske

—


----------



## Blueskyy

lmao I found egg 10. Verrrry sneaky.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

I’ve been on the forum for ages and never really did much with the egg hunt so I’m actually pretty proud of myself for finding 4 eggs somehow, lol.  Might need to take a break though since I’m getting a migraine.


----------



## skarmoury

a potato said:


> It fits your lineup so perfectly!





xara said:


> it looks so lovely in your lineup and with the sakura backdrop!


ahh thank you!!


----------



## deana

I was feeling good about this earlier and now not so much


----------



## pochy

dang after finding #12 i have to say,, these are really abstract!


----------



## xara

my brain literally can’t comprehend #12. i had an idea but looks like i was wrong.


----------



## OctoLiam

Finding many of these easy

Hopefully it keeps like that


----------



## Blueskyy

xara said:


> my brain literally can’t comprehend #12. i had an idea but looks like i was wrong.


Same! I can't wrap my head around that. I also think I get number 5 and knew where to look but it feels impossible. I'll get there!

Edit: found egg 11. Not too hard, but very obscure.


----------



## deana

I found another egg! So I guess complaining in here really works


----------



## Peach_Jam

what even is number 12 ?? hello


----------



## Bluebellie

My brain is fried after #5
Only 8, 12 to go


----------



## Aurita

Peach_Jam said:


> what even is number 12 ?? hello
> View attachment 365989


that rowlet is my feelings towards 8 and 12


----------



## SpaceTokki77

me not knowing what each clue means let alone where they are


----------



## Peach_Jam

Peach_Jam said:


> what even is number 12 ?? hello
> View attachment 365989


wait I just found it-


----------



## xara

my phone watching me search through _another_ thread for #12 and still not finding anything


----------



## Blueskyy

I did super obscure searches to references that could apply to 12 and still nothing. I only have 7 eggs. My brain no work.


----------



## Bluebellie

I got 12 

just have to find 8 now.


----------



## ForeverSoaring

5, 6, and 8 keep eluding me...
I think I have 5 half solved, but I have no idea where it’s supposed to be!!


----------



## Rosch

At this point, I might as well just bruteforce myself through this and open every thread in every subforum. XD

It sucks that I have the idea, but don't know where to find it.


----------



## Blueskyy

Sorry to be annoying with my posts btw. It seems like every time I post here I find an egg though. Just found number 9.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Gonna have to take a break and come back for 8 and 12 bc my brain cannot lol


----------



## SpaceTokki77

i swear- i’ve found 7 eggs. i am doing better than i thought i would, yet still horrible lmao. my brain has died so now i’m by myself to find the remaining 5


----------



## Arckaniel

I just started! Here we go again... I'm so bad at this its kind embarassing tbh


----------



## deana

SpaceTokki77 said:


> i swear- i’ve found 7 eggs. i am doing better than i thought i would, yet still horrible lmao. my brain has died so now i’m by myself to find the remaining 5



7/12 thats over half of the available clues so far so I would say that's doing pretty well (That's what I keep telling myself too~)


----------



## Heyden

I bet egg #8 is UGLY


----------



## marzipanmermaid

I just need one more for the My Melody egg. I feel like I’m overthinking everything, lol.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I've never done one of these TBT egg hunts before - are the clues/puzzles time sensitive? Do I have to get them ASAP?


----------



## toxapex

Update: Got em >: )


----------



## lieryl

1/4 my melody eggs acquired


----------



## toxapex

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I've never done one of these TBT egg hunts before - are the clues/puzzles time sensitive? Do I have to get them ASAP?



Any time before the event ends on Sunday night (EST)! You do NOT miss out on this batch after another batch is posted.


----------



## Oblivia

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I've never done one of these TBT egg hunts before - are the clues/puzzles time sensitive? Do I have to get them ASAP?


None of the clues will expire, so feel free to take your time! You'll have until April 5th at 10pm to spend your eggs.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

toxapex said:


> Any time before the event ends on Sunday night (EST)! You do NOT miss out on this batch after another batch is posted.





Oblivia said:


> None of the clues will expire, so feel free to take your time! You'll have until April 5th at 10pm to spend your eggs.


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## Blueskyy

Egg 8 seems so generally obvious, yet so overwhelming when I try to tackle it lmao


----------



## cIementine

i found egg 8 and i must say i feel pretty intelleggtual


----------



## BungoTheElf

Is there any chance the spring sakuras are gonna come back during this hunt? I have such good lineup ideas for them and the eggs but they'd have to be surrounded and inbetween- otherwise I want to sell/trade my eggs but idk what to do ahhhh


----------



## Heyden

cIementine said:


> i found egg 8 and i must say i feel pretty intelleggtual


Is it ugly


----------



## Hopeless Opus

i love this event so much. it's wild for me to look back at how poorly i did during the last egg hunt (literally couldn't even find more than 3) VS now how im actually using my brain to think. tysm staff this event is always the best


----------



## SpaceTokki77

omg, i had a really dumb guess for #11 and it was right??


----------



## kiwikenobi

Not sure if I need to do anything about the negative egg count thing, which apparently is a known issue. But I seem to have two negative eggs bringing my egg total down, in case I need to ask to have it fixed. Thank you.


----------



## cIementine

Heyden said:


> Is it ugly



it's the kind of thing where you will overthink it and feel stupid afterwards


----------



## Corndoggy

i have found 1 whole egg, then remembered wow i really suck as puzzles and stuff, so might sit this one out so i dont destroy my brain


----------



## Antonio

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I JUST FIGURED OUT NUMBER 2 OMG


----------



## mnk907

I was starting to feel real dumb I couldn't figure out the puzzle, but then all of a sudden it came to me.


----------



## Antonio

mnk907 said:


> I was starting to feel real dumb I couldn't figure out the puzzle, but then all of a sudden it came to me.


RIGHT!?


----------



## Bluebellie

Why is 8 so hard. I just want to sleep when  I find  it


----------



## amemome

stuck on 7 and 8. I feel like I know where to look but my little brain is just like... "nope"


----------



## SpaceTokki77

6, 8, 10, and 12 are the ones i still need. they’re probably kind of easy and i’m just overthinking it. or maybe they’re hard and i’m not thinking enough. am i thinking at all? AAAAAHHJDKDJMCMSK


----------



## Arckaniel

I already found 5 eggs! Weird though it only says in my display that I have 3 eggs...


----------



## deana

5,6,7,8 and 12 are the ones I'm still missing. I have had some ideas but none of them were correct lol


----------



## Blueskyy

SpaceTokki77 said:


> 6, 8, 10, and 12 are the ones i still need. they’re probably kind of easy and i’m just overthinking it. or maybe they’re hard and i’m not thinking enough. am i thinking at all? AAAAAHHJDKDJMCMSK


I'm close to what you're at. I need 5, 6, 8, 12


----------



## SpaceTokki77

AndyP08 said:


> I'm close to what you're at. I need 5, 6, 8, 12


we have about 12 hours to figure it out...i think i need more time


----------



## Firesquids

I'm stumped on 5, 6, 8, 10, and 12... I think I need to take a break


----------



## Kirbyz

since everyone else is informing us of their struggles, i too can say i still can’t figure out 2, 5, 8 or 11. i see a lot of people figured out 2 yet im still stumped, im probably overthinking it but maybe ill take a break for a bit and it’ll just come naturally


----------



## Blueskyy

SpaceTokki77 said:


> we have about 12 hours to figure it out...i think i need more time


I need tons more time. I think I know where 5 and 8 are, but I am so overwhelmed by where in those areas they may be.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 3, 2021



Kirbyz said:


> since everyone else is informing us of their struggles, i too can say i still can’t figure out 2, 5, 8 or 11. i see a lot of people figured out 2 yet im still stumped, im probably overthinking it but maybe ill take a break for a bit and it’ll just come naturally


Make sure you realize that number 2 is a code that needs to be typed into the place where you can redeem codes.


----------



## Kirbyz

AndyP08 said:


> I need tons more time. I think I know where 5 and 8 are, but I am so overwhelmed by where in those areas they may be.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 3, 2021
> 
> 
> Make sure you realize that number 2 is a code that needs to be typed into the place where you can redeem codes.


yup i know, it’s just really hard for me as im not very good at puzzles. i don’t know, everyone says it came naturally to them but i still can’t seem to figure it out. hopefully soon.


----------



## xara

Heyden said:


> Is it ugly



not OP but it’s ugly.


----------



## deana

Kirbyz said:


> since everyone else is informing us of their struggles, i too can say i still can’t figure out 2, 5, 8 or 11. i see a lot of people figured out 2 yet im still stumped, im probably overthinking it but maybe ill take a break for a bit and it’ll just come naturally



Well the nice thing about 2 is that you can just keep typing in stuff until something happens


----------



## Firesquids

Kirbyz said:


> yup i know, it’s just really hard for me as im not very good at puzzles. i don’t know, everyone says it came naturally to them but i still can’t seem to figure it out. hopefully soon.


It was really hard for me too, you're most likely overthinking it.


----------



## Kirbyz

SpaceTokki77 said:


> we have about 12 hours to figure it out...i think i need more time


i thought we had until april 5th at 10 PM EDT!


----------



## xara

Kirbyz said:


> i thought we had until april 5th at 10 PM EDT!



i think that’s the amount of time we have left to buy from the shop - the event usually ends before that. >_<


----------



## Asarena

8 and 12 are the bane of my existence


----------



## Blueskyy

xara said:


> not OP but it’s ugly.


*Cries* I wish I had the ability to comment on the appearance of said egg. I shall keep searching for this white whale.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 3, 2021



Asarena said:


> 8 and 12 are the bane of my existence


Same!!!!


----------



## cIementine

all i need is 5 and 12 !


----------



## Jyurei

I just got all the ones from the latest batch, still missing 5 and 8 tho


----------



## mnk907

I think I'm at a point where I probably just can't figure out 4, 5, 6, 8, 9, or 12 because I'm just not familiar enough with the forums. A few of them seem like they have obvious answers, but I've gone to what I think are the likely places and didn't find anything.


----------



## Chris

kiwikenobi said:


> Not sure if I need to do anything about the negative egg count thing, which apparently is a known issue. But I seem to have two negative eggs bringing my egg total down, in case I need to ask to have it fixed. Thank you.


Any incorrect egg values will be corrected after some time without it needing to be reported.


----------



## Chris

xara said:


> i think that’s the amount of time we have left to buy from the shop - the event usually ends before that. >_<


The egg hunt ends on Monday April 5th 2021 at 10pm EDT.


----------



## Rika092

OMGGGGG I figured out the puzzle for Egg#2!!! Wow I'm so proud of myself.


----------



## xara

Vrisnem said:


> The egg hunt ends on Monday April 5th 2021 at 10pm EDT.



OH. suppose this is what happens when i put all my brain cells towards egg hunting rather than Thinking.


----------



## Chris

xara said:


> OH. suppose this is what happens when i put all my brain cells towards egg hunting rather than Thinking.




When in doubt, refer back to the OP. We will always state important event information like this plainly: 



Zipper T. Bunny said:


> You have until *Monday April 5th 2020 at 10PM EDT* to find as many eggs as you can. After that point they will turn fowl and no longer be redeemable.


----------



## amemome

HOLY GUACAMOLE so close to finding all the eggs so far... good job me!


----------



## Midoriya

Started hunting again after taking a nap and I was able to find two more eggs from the latest batch for a total of six eggs.  Decided to go ahead and buy a My Melody Easter Egg as I don’t think I’ll have time to find any more eggs tonight (unless I just come across them randomly).  Will probably resume hunting at another time.  Best wishes to those who are still looking to find them all!


----------



## Arckaniel

Hi could anyone help? I've already found 7 eggs but my display only shows 5 eggs... I tried buying one egg that is worth 6 eggs to see if the other 2 is just hidden but I can't buy thus concluding that there is a problem, I'm using my phone btw...


----------



## mnk907

Haha, right after my last post I stumbled on another, but I think it could fit as the answer to either 6 or 9. Is there a way to see which one I got?


----------



## Blueskyy

I am seriously so dumb. I found egg 5 in the place I was looking all along. I just overthinking the other unnecessary clues I suppose.

Only 6, 8, 12 left.


----------



## Chris

Arckaniel said:


> Hi could anyone help? I've already found 7 eggs but my display only shows 5 eggs... I tried buying one egg that is worth 6 eggs to see if the other 2 is just hidden but I can't buy thus concluding that there is a problem, I'm using my phone btw...


If you have only recently begun egg hunting then your egg values will be incorrect to begin with. This is a known issue and it will be corrected after a little time has passed.


----------



## michealsmells

I'm loving this easter egg hunt so far! I really want that MyMelody egg, so I'll at least get the 6 needed for it, but GOSH are these riddles hard. I feel so close on some of them but man I have a.... brain that doesn't like to work.


----------



## Dunquixote

I feel dumb. I still haven’t figured out 2 and 5-8 ; then again I haven’t had much time cuz of family. I haven’t given up yet though .


----------



## Chris

mnk907 said:


> Haha, right after my last post I stumbled on another, but I think it could fit as the answer to either 6 or 9. Is there a way to see which one I got?


See your transaction log for a breakdown of which eggs you have redeemed.


----------



## xara

i’ve been doing this for so long that emoticons are starting to look like eggs LMAO. might be time for bed soon.


----------



## Arckaniel

Vrisnem said:


> If you have only recently begun egg hunting then your egg values will be incorrect to begin with. This is a known issue and it will be corrected after a little time has passed.


Ohhh I see I'm glad I got confused for a bit lol thank you for the response!


----------



## mnk907

Vrisnem said:


> See your transaction log for a breakdown of which eggs you have redeemed.


Okay thanks. It was 6!


----------



## Blueskyy

xara said:


> i’ve been doing this for so long that emoticons are starting to look like eggs LMAO. might be time for bed soon.


I keep clicking certain signatures with egg art as well...ugh


----------



## Megaroni

xara said:


> i’ve been doing this for so long that emoticons are starting to look like eggs LMAO. might be time for bed soon.


Me too. I've spent waaaay too long on 4 and 6


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

After getting all four after staying up way too late this morning, I've come back after sleep to find I've grown stupid! Hooray!


----------



## cIementine

i feel like my hunch on egg 5 is right and i'm looking in the wrong places


----------



## Arckaniel

the remaining clues are very hard to decipher lol idk where I'll even look for them, gonna try using my laptop later...


----------



## LittleMissPanda

10/12 eggs, not bad me 

#6 and #8 still elude me....phew, no more for tonight. After a night's rest, like the Terminator:

"I'll be back."


----------



## Blueskyy

I'm determined to get number 6 tonight! Numbers 8 and 12 I've already pretty much given up on. But not really.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Kirbyz said:


> i thought we had until april 5th at 10 PM EDT!


oops, i meant until the next set of clues release!


----------



## Tiffany

i've still only mananged 1-4. i cannot figure out the others my brain is mush


----------



## Chris

It's 3am and I am eggshausted. I've added our two most commonly asked questions above the clue table in the OP. If anyone asks about it, please quote this text:



Zipper T. Bunny said:


> *Read Me*​
> *When you first begin hunting for eggs the value shown may not match your actual total. This is a known issue and it will update after sometime without you needing to report it to us. *​
> *To view a breakdown of which eggs you have found please see your transaction log.*​




Please keep in mind that if someone asks a question it's often better to quote the OP rather than writing a response yourself because we have carefully worded the OP to not give any hints.

I'll see you all in the morning for another day of egg hunting. Other staff members will be watching this thread throughout the night. Good luck and good night!


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Tiffany said:


> i've still only mananged 1-4. i cannot figure out the others my brain is mush


wha- you still have a brain?


----------



## Tiffany

SpaceTokki77 said:


> wha- you still have a brain?


fair point lol. just found one by accident


----------



## Blueskyy

Vrisnem said:


> It's 3am and I am eggshausted. I've added our two most commonly asked questions above the clue table in the OP. If anyone asks about it, please quote this text:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please keep in mind that if someone asks a question it's often better to quote the OP rather than writing a response yourself because we have carefully worded the OP to not give any hints.
> 
> I'll see you all in the morning for another day of egg hunting. Other staff members will be watching this thread throughout the night. Good luck and good night!


Godspeed and thank you for this hunt. This is my favorite forum event.


----------



## cIementine

i think this is the first time ive ever managed to get all the released clues at once! let's hope i do as well with the next batches so i can expand my my melody egg army


----------



## seliph

are fake eggs still against the rules?


----------



## xara

I FOUND #7!!!


----------



## deana

I just had what I thought was an AMAZING idea of the egg location, like a truly inspiring idea and then when I got there, the egg wasn't there?? Rude.


----------



## mnk907

cIementine said:


> i feel like my hunch on egg 5 is right and i'm looking in the wrong places


Yeah, I'm pretty sure I've figured out what 5 is trying to say, I just don't know what to do with that information. Tried a couple things and nothing yet.


----------



## Dunquixote

xara said:


> I FOUND #7!!!
> 
> View attachment 366033




Those pictures made me laugh .


----------



## Velo

I'm having such a blast with this. There's a bunch I totally do not understand at all but that's okay!! It's so much fun to have an idea and go chase down a ton of different threads and of course actually finding the right post is so awesome. 
Thanks for the fun & entertainment!!


----------



## amemome

omg i did it... all 12 eggs so far. getting my booty in bed good night friends.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

i’ve come to the conclusion that i’m not going to be able to get a prismatic egg before they sell out...if someone can grab me one that’d be great c’:


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

i'm so bad at this. Idk how y'all do it


----------



## Lynnatchii

AAHH #12 is kilLing me 
Like, i understand the clue and i know what it is, but i don't know how to get the egg!


----------



## piske

SpaceTokki77 said:


> i’ve come to the conclusion that i’m not going to be able to get a prismatic egg before they sell out...if someone can grab me one that’d be great c’:


I believe Vris said there will be restocks. There always have been in the past.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

piske said:


> I believe Vris said there will be restocks. There always have been in the past.


oh! i didn’t see that. yay :’] !


----------



## piske

Here we go! @SpaceTokki77





__





						TBT's Ninth Annual Easter Egg Hunt
					

Agreed with the last few comments here. This batch is much easier, down to #8 and #12.



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Blueskyy

deanapants said:


> I just had what I thought was an AMAZING idea of the egg location, like a truly inspiring idea and then when I got there, the egg wasn't there?? Rude.



Story of my life with egg 6 lmao


----------



## Bluebellie

I’m not even sure what clue #8 is even saying at this point.


----------



## BungoTheElf

Bluebellie said:


> I’m not even sure what clue #8 is even saying at this point.


me im going to go insane


----------



## Sharksheep

Will we find out who wrote what clue? Some of these are really clever and others are very hair pulling


----------



## Blueskyy

Bluebellie said:


> I’m not even sure what clue #8 is even saying at this point.


Do not get me started with this egg. I went to where I thought it would be, searched each part, and nothing matched the clues. I'm overthinking, I'm drinking, and I'm stinking at this hunt.


----------



## KittenNoir

Yay I am actually getting the hang of this  I am doing much better than last time and have already got myself an eggie


----------



## xara

what in god’s name is #12 even _saying_?? flaming camelid??? huh???


----------



## hestu

egg #12 makes me so sad inside


----------



## lemoncrossing

i’m so confused and i have homework to do but i am not sleeping until i get these last 2 eggs


----------



## Blueskyy

xara said:


> what in god’s name is #12 even _saying_?? flaming camelid??? huh???


I found a reference to it after searching, but that still led me to nothing. So, I don't even know.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 3, 2021



lemoncrossing said:


> i’m so confused and i have homework to do but i am not sleeping until i get these last 2 eggs


Homework can wait. Your teacher is probably out at a bar tonight anyway. Get this egg done.


----------



## Foreverfox

8 and 12, why must you evade me so? i'm scrambled.


----------



## Blueskyy

Foreverfox said:


> 8 and 12, why must you evade me so? i'm scrambled.


I only loved this because I share this feeling. Also number 6 is hurting me, but it shouldn't. I feel like it's easier than I'm making it to be.


----------



## lemoncrossing

Foreverfox said:


> 8 and 12, why must you evade me so? i'm scrambled.


Same. I feel like i'm overthinking but at the same time, i've checked EVERYWHERE and these eggs just?? don't exist??


----------



## BluebearL

Whew well, I am honestly stoked to have found 8 eggs so far! I can afford a squid egg, my melody, or wait and try to save for one of the expensive eggs (too many options!).

I have found clues; 1, 2, 3, 6, 7,9,10 and 11.

Going to take a break and then take another crack at it.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 3, 2021

I was pretty certain about 5 but my searches haven't revealed anything. Going to have to do a double think for that one.


----------



## Rowbowkid800

I just got back in and in five minutes I got two eggs


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

aaa just found a 3rd egg. what a nice feeling


----------



## Nefarious

Numbers 2 and 8 are still making me feel really stupid.


----------



## Rowbowkid800

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> aaa just found a 3rd egg. what a nice feeling


I just got my third one and I feel so good now I don’t have to worry about them going to waste


----------



## toxapex

8 is a tricky one.... I found 12 by chance while looking for another egg LOL


----------



## Rowbowkid800

Well ima take a break I’ll be back in a hour


----------



## Blueskyy

*Lucifer: *What do you desire?
*Me: *The prismatic egg collectible.
*Lucifer: *Then why are you too dense to solve the remaining 3 clues that you need?
*Me: *


----------



## Coturnix

Hardly active here, but my bud told me 'hey eggs are back at TBT' and I zoomed in as quickly as I could! I'm having a lot of fun, even if #8's absolutely frying my brain... Good luck to everyone searching! Love these kinds of online puzzle hunts.


----------



## BungoTheElf

me when i finally find egg 8


----------



## hestu

toxapex said:


> 8 is a tricky one.... I found 12 by chance while looking for another egg LOL


god i wish that were me


----------



## skarmoury

I was studying and for some reason it just suddenly dawned on me what clue 6 was fhhdjsjd im dumb


----------



## Stnh

This is to hard -_-


----------



## Dunquixote

KittenNoir said:


> Yay I am actually getting the hang of this  I am doing much better than last time and have already got myself an eggie


  

I found another egg. One of my many whims about one was finally right. 

so now i need 2, 5, 6, 8 and 12


----------



## seliph

Stnh said:


> This is to hard -_-


maybe u could do it if u were sasuke


----------



## Bluebellie

BungoTheElf said:


> me when i finally find egg 8


Ehhhh I haven’t found , it sounds scary.


----------



## Lynnatchii

BungoTheElf said:


> me when i finally find egg 8


 Duuuudee i wish I were you


----------



## Blueskyy

CatladyNiesha said:


> Duuuudee i wish I were you


Me too! That would mean I had these eggs


----------



## Stnh

seliph said:


> maybe u could do it if u were sasuke


Dang sasuke! I'm confused my mind is not getting these hints


----------



## BungoTheElf

CatladyNiesha said:


> Duuuudee i wish I were you



NO WHAT U GUYS I DIDNT FIND IT I MEAN WHEN AND IF     LMAO


----------



## Lynnatchii

BungoTheElf said:


> NO WHAT U GUYS I DIDNT FIND IT I MEAN WHEN AND IF     LMAO


WHAT?! BUT I THOUGHT-


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Just figured out #6 as well!!! Aaaaaaaa that's very clever


----------



## deana

I found egg 6 ☺

3 more to go!


----------



## Sharksheep

How many people are after the golden egg this time around? Trying to figure out if it's worth trying for it or if I should just settle with a dragon egg and some other cheaper ones


----------



## Peach_Jam

still stuck on number 8, but at this point my brain is fried. going to call it a day and maybe go watch the last ep of horimiya


----------



## oak

Trynna figure these out during my lunchbreak at work right now, it's not going too well lmao


----------



## lemoncrossing

genuinely upset over 8 and 12 rn


----------



## Lynnatchii

lemoncrossing said:


> genuinely upset over 8 and 12 rn


I feel you


----------



## Blueskyy

I'm crying about how dumb I am to not be able to solve 6, 8, 12 (not really crying, just laughing at how hard they are for me).


----------



## Dunquixote

AndyP08 said:


> I'm crying about how dumb I am to not be able to solve 6, 8, 12 (not really crying, just laughing at how hard they are for me).



 you’re not dumb. i’m stuck on some before that and those as well.


----------



## Lynnatchii

Egg number nine where are youuuuuu
I searched where u think it would be but it isn't there
I've found 7 and i need to find 1 more before resting


----------



## Blueskyy

Dunquixote said:


> you’re not dumb. i’m stuck on some before that and those as well.


I know. I don't really mean the negative self-talk. However, these eggs are really annoying. I feel like 6 should be easier than I'm making it.


----------



## Emolga59

Me reading the clue for egg #8:


----------



## Asarena

A miracle has occurred. I have found egg 12. I was doing some searches without much hope, when suddenly something in one of the search results caught my eye. It had to be related to the answer, and as it turned out, it was. Now I just need to find 8... I have even less hope for that one though.


----------



## hestu

FINALLY got egg 12 so it's time for bed.


----------



## Bluebellie

I feel like I’ve searched the whole site for egg 8. Except obviously where it’s supposed to be. Anyways, I give up today. Going to bed now. Maybe tomorrow I feel more refreshed and might attempt it.


----------



## skarmoury

I found #10! I hate how clever the clue is. 
8 and 12 remaining, though from the looks of everyone else I’m not getting my hopes up on finding them soon LOL

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2021

NEVERMIND I FOUND 12 I SCREAMED WHEN I FIGURED IT OUT


----------



## niko@kamogawa

Kudos to the moderating team for making the egg search difficult this year! I was able to find six so far. I will still keep searching though!


----------



## Blueskyy

Asarena said:


> A miracle has occurred. I have found egg 12. I was doing some searches without much hope, when suddenly something in one of the search results caught my eye. It had to be related to the answer, and as it turned out, it was. Now I just need to find 8... I have even less hope for that one though.



lmao I'm hoping this clicks with me soon.


----------



## KittenNoir

Dunquixote said:


> I found another egg. One of my many whims about one was finally right.
> 
> so now i need 2, 5, 6, 8 and 12


Yay   I just need to find 3,5,8,10,11,12


----------



## Dunquixote

KittenNoir said:


> Yay   I just need to find 3,5,8,10,11,12



Nice!  Happy to hear you’re doing better. I think I am too even though it doesn’t feel like it  since I am stuck. But, I’m taking a short break, so hopefully that’ll help


----------



## Blueskyy

Welp I still can't figure out eggs 6, 8, or 12 but I'm much more buzzed that I was hours ago and I've learned a lot about a few users on here just from browsing posts.


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

Okay 5 was absolutely brutal and _I love it_


----------



## Kattea

I'm doing better than expected! 2 and 8 are the ones I'm stuck on, though it looks like I'm not alone.


----------



## Lynnatchii

I'm trying to figure out egg 4 TT. seems I'm the onlu one who is having trouble with it


----------



## BluebearL

CatladyNiesha said:


> I'm trying to figure out egg 4 TT. seems I'm the onlu one who is having trouble with it


You are not alone! I haven't found 4 yet either.


----------



## oceanchild8

I’m struggling with 7, 8, 12  even took a long nap too.


----------



## Blueskyy

oceanchild8 said:


> I’m struggling with 7, 8, 12  even took a long nap too.


6,8,12 for me. I think I need a 9 hour nap.


----------



## oceanchild8

AndyP08 said:


> 6,8,12 for me. I think I need a 9 hour nap.


I had four left before the nap and found one sometime after so I highly recommend rest lol.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

ooooo I finally figured out #2!

I'm surprised I'm starting to figure these out, I'm honestly really bad at riddles and puzzles


----------



## Blueskyy

oceanchild8 said:


> I had four left before the nap and found one sometime after so I highly recommend rest lol.


Maybe I shall. I really can't think about these beyond what I have lol


----------



## kiwikenobi

Wow, I've found ten eggs! I've never done this well before! I don't know if I'm getting better at this, or if the clues are just easier this time around. ^o^;>


----------



## Han Solo

8 and 12 are driving me crazy, I'm gonna feel so dumb when the answers are revealed


----------



## BluebearL

I think I might be going insane, I just can't figure the remainder out!


----------



## Lynnatchii

I just need egg 4, 7, 8, and 12
I'm going insane


----------



## Blueskyy

As you can see I'm very persistent. I found egg 6 just by clicking around, and I'm not even sure how I just found it still lmao.

Only 8 and 12 left and...no thanks right now.


----------



## Corndoggy

i decided to have anothe rlook and got another 2 so im feeling a bit less dumb, and one was completley on accident when i was looking for something else!


----------



## DaCoSim

I should be IN bed!!!! Oh well, sleep is for the weak. Still working on 8 & 12....


----------



## Sharksheep

AndyP08 said:


> As you can see I'm very persistent. I found egg 6 just by clicking around, and I'm not even sure how I just found it still lmao.



I found some accidental eggs in the last hunt by clicking around cause I had no idea for some of the remaining clues. One of them I would have never figured out if I didn't find it by accident since I had no idea what it was referring too. I'm glad the transactions shows you which egg you did find.


----------



## Blueskyy

Sharksheep said:


> I found some accidental eggs in the last hunt by clicking around cause I had no idea for some of the remaining clues. One of them I would have never figured out if I didn't find it by accident since I had no idea what it was referring too. I'm glad the transactions shows you which egg you did find.


Yeah I saw a notification after getting egg 6, without realizing I got egg 6. Was just thinking about key words and clicked around in the area. I'm still not sure what happened but I'll take it.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Just found my eleventh egg! There is no feeling quite like that moment when the light bulb goes on in your head after you've been puzzling over a clue for hours. ^_^


----------



## Zane

Had to stay up late to catch up on the hunt but I’m feeling in better shape now to hopefully get a prisma egg by the end of this   Still missing #2 because I can almost never solve the puzzle clues and #6 which feels easy and yet isn’t  

Also guess whom bought a beautiful backdrop despite only making 1 post every six weeks


----------



## deana

I am calling it a night and going to get some sleep (and hopefully some fresh new perspective). See all you good eggs in the morning


----------



## ForeverSoaring

Ajsjfkgjahl I finally figured out 6 and now I’m mad at how long it took me!!


----------



## Blueskyy

ForeverSoaring said:


> Ajsjfkgjahl I finally figured out 6 and now I’m mad at how long it took me!!


I’m still not sure how I figured that one out. Can’t wait for the answer reveal lol


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

_I just need egg eight 




_


----------



## mnk907

Ooh, I finally figured out 9 and 12. Still don't have 5 or 8, but I'm thinking the Dragonscale Egg might be all I want anyway.

12 is definitely harder, there was some investigative work involved, lol. Well not necessarily harder, I guess, but probably shouldn't really say anything else about it for risk of giving more of a clue or something.


----------



## Blueskyy

mnk907 said:


> Ooh, I finally figured out 9 and 12. Still don't have 5 or 8, but I'm thinking the Dragonscale Egg might be all I want anyway.
> 
> 12 is definitely harder, there was some investigative work involved, lol.


Yeah 12 is killing me lol


----------



## xara

just woke up from a nap and i literally had a dream about this damn hunt.  of course, not a dream about where #12 is but-


----------



## Blueskyy

xara said:


> just woke up from a nap and i literally had a dream about this damn hunt.  of course, not a dream about where #12 is but-


I felt like I was onto something very off the wall with it but no luck yet


----------



## _Donut_

Me last night: I'm gonna sleep on it and tomorrow morning I'll be rocking these new clues!

Me this morning viewing the new clues:


----------



## Blueskyy

Omg I just found clue 12. I really had to have a specific idea in my head and run with it, and search deep within the forum.


----------



## Kirbyz

after debating whether or not the same place i checked like 10 times had the 11th egg i was about to quit and then checked again and found it, im blind 

only 5 and 8 to go


----------



## xara

i,, don’t think i’m going to like mammals very much after #12. or electronics. or anything, for that matter.


----------



## Asarena

Well, I just found egg 8 on a whim. From the start I had the general area right, but for some reason I didn't really get the feeling to look in the right spot from just reading the clue


----------



## Blueskyy

Asarena said:


> Well, I just found egg 8 on a whim. From the start I had the general area right, but for some reason I didn't really get the feeling to look in the right spot from just reading the clue


Thats where I’ve been with egg 8 from the start. I feel I have the general area but no clue beyond that. I’m determined to find it. It’s my last egg.


----------



## Asarena

AndyP08 said:


> Thats where I’ve been with egg 8 from the start. I feel I have the general area but no clue beyond that. I’m determined to find it. It’s my last egg.



It was the last one of the 12 I needed as well. Looking for it pained me so. Good luck, I hope you can find it soon~


----------



## Blueskyy

Asarena said:


> It was the last one of the 12 I needed as well. Looking for it pained me so. Good luck, I hope you can find it soon~


Thanks! I’ve searched this specific area so
much to the point that I’m probably overthinking it.


----------



## Chris

Good morning and Happy Easter all! 
I've had five hours sleep and had a bad dream about the egg hunt. Too much screen time yesterday, clearly. Time to overdose on caffiene and inevitably make that same mistake again. 

How are we all doing?  Fried? Scrambled? I hope no one's boiling mad over there. If you haven't eaten or slept since you started hunting I would absolutely recommend taking some time away from  your device to do so! 



Sharksheep said:


> Will we find out who wrote what clue? Some of these are really clever and others are very hair pulling


The clue writers will be listed in the answer table. This will go up when the hunt closes on Monday night. We don't reveal this until the end so it doesn't give anyone who might know us well any hints.


----------



## xara

Vrisnem said:


> If you haven't eaten or slept since you started hunting I would absolutely recommend taking some time away from  your device to do so!



who needs food or sleep when we have Egg


----------



## Goldenapple

5 eggs left, I feel like I'm halfway there on 3 of them  the other 2, no idea


----------



## Kirbyz

Vrisnem said:


> Good morning and Happy Easter all!
> I've had five hours sleep and had a bad dream about the egg hunt. Too much screen time yesterday, clearly. Time to overdose on caffiene and inevitably make that same mistake again.
> 
> How are we all doing?  Fried? Scrambled? I hope no one's boiling mad over there. If you haven't eaten or slept since you started hunting I would absolutely recommend taking some time away from  your device to do so!


im feeling quite _poached _actually

and thanks for reminding me i should probably grab a glass of water! it’s already almost 4 AM and i should probably sleep to wake up for the 9 AM release tomorrow, but a few extra hours won’t hurt


----------



## JellyBeans

ok i've slept and i'm ready to try and tackle these last five, although lord knows if i'll have gained any puzzle solving skills overnight
edit: found 2 more lmao would you believe sleeping helps?


----------



## glow

the backdrops I LOVE


----------



## Paperboy012305

Well, I spent countless hours on #8 to the point where I am unable to find it under any circumstance, but that’s okay because of the effort that was put off to doing so.

I’m very tired and have to get up early in the morning. Why do I pamper myself to hunt these virtual eggs because of the collectibles and because it’s fun?

Must refuel my hunting energy, goodnight all and good luck hunting!


----------



## BluebearL

I'm psyched for it to be 11 pm so that I can get enough clues to buy a dragon scale egg! I am hoping, if I am lucky, to get the dragon scale + squid egg out of this hunt!

Best of luck to everyone still figuring out this batch of clues. I have given up for now but I am sure your perseverance will pay off!


----------



## Mokuren

I guess I am to stupid to find more than 6 eggs... I have a real headache now lol


----------



## Alienfish

Jhine7 said:


> Agreed with the last few comments here. This batch is much easier, down to #8 and #12.


yeah those two wth man...


----------



## Goldenapple

sheilaa said:


> yeah those two wth man...


agreed, they are a royal pain. I think I know where they are, and I search, but to no avail


----------



## Princess Mipha

I love how I woke up today, not thinkin about anything and suddenly I had this one thing in my mind for Egg 2 and yes, it was correct!!


----------



## Lynnatchii

WOAH WHAT-
Dang, i accidentally found egg 7. I was hopelessly (and i was looking for egg 4) clicking on stuff and i suddenly found an egg. I thought it was egg 4, but nope it was egg 7. I don't really understand the clue for egg 7 and i was really surprised. I guess i was lucky :')


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

I keep running across people with fake eggs in their signatures that are rickrolls and I am Weary


----------



## Alienfish

i swear i will make scrambled eggs of the staff members that made #8 and #12 lol


----------



## Chris

Princess Mipha said:


> I love how I woke up today, not thinkin about anything and suddenly I had this one thing in my mind for Egg 2 and yes, it was correct!!


Breaks to sleep, eat, and rehydrate are more beneficial than most people realise!

I'm a zombie today for the lack of sleep, and have an awful headache for it, but at least I don't have to solve any clues.  



ivelostmyspectacles said:


> I keep running across people with fake eggs in their signatures that are rickrolls and I am Weary


If you report these users I'll remove any fake eggs.




sheilaa said:


> i swear i will make scrambled eggs of the staff members that made #8 and #12 lol


Please do not scramble staff users!


----------



## Alienfish

Vrisnem said:


> Please do not scramble staff users!


we'll see about that...


----------



## Nougat

So far still missing 7, 8 and 12. Hoping to find at least one more before the next set of clues!


----------



## BluebearL

I have yet to find 12, 8, and 4! 

Thought I had given up until the next batch when I suddenly found 5 and am now determined to find the rest.


----------



## snaily

this is my first egg hunt!! i'm having so much fun i was up til almost 2am doing this but i fell asleep when i fried my brain tryna figure out 5, 8 & 12 

gonna try eggxtra hard today! eggcept i can't even figure out what 5 means i'm gonna cry


----------



## DawnAri

I've been searching for 2 hours and have only found egg 1, 4, 6 and 7.........brain hurts ;-;
*I JUST WANT EGG*


----------



## JellyBeans

2, 8 and 12 continue to evade me but if i keep up this 3/4 per batch at least i'll be able to afford the prismatic egg


----------



## Lynnatchii

DawnAri said:


> I've been searching for 2 hours and have only found egg 1, 4, 6 and 7.........brain hurts ;-;
> *I JUST WANT EGG*


I've been searching for 6 hours and got 9 eggs, so don't worry it takes time!


----------



## Goldenapple

3/6/7/8/12 are giving me issues. 3/6/7 seem so obvious but I have yet to find them


----------



## Mokuren

I am so sure where 5 and 7 are reffering to and just can't find it! Probably I am totally wrong lol


----------



## RollingAntony

This is my first egg hunt and I don't really know what I'm doing haha

I found egg 3, 10, 11 and 12 the last hour- I don't know if they are the easiest or not but  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I think I may have an idea about what threads/posts/areas? have eggs 1, 6 and 7 but can't find them so I guess I have the wrong... guess.

It's 4:20am here so I should really go to bed.

edit: nvm im blind i somehow missed egg 1 and just found it on the exact same place i looked 30 minutes ago


----------



## Roxxy

I have got 1,3,4,7,10. Feel I should know some of the others but the places I think they should be isn’t right  10.21 on Sunday morning and already my head hurts ️


----------



## Lynnatchii

People out here found egg 12 and egg 4 while I'm over here literally sobbing because how hard and how dumb my brain is


----------



## Roxxy

CatladyNiesha said:


> People out here found egg 12 and egg 4 while I'm over here literally sobbing because how hard and how dumb my brain is


You have found 9 eggs!! Amazingly well done


----------



## grayacnh

Just need to find #12!! Sleeping on the clues really helped, so satisfying when they just click. Can't wait for new ones to drop ^.^


----------



## piske

OMG I GOT #12

#8 I’m coming for you!


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

I found the first lot so easily, been loking for the rest for at least an hour and I have no clue- I just want to cry


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

why can't I figure out #10


----------



## piske

#8 feels like when you can’t remember a word and it’s on the tip of your tongue.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I feel really bad for all those who can't figure out #12, im honestly not even sure how i got it lol


----------



## Seastar

I still can't find 6 and 8.


----------



## Alienfish

xSuperMario64x said:


> I feel really bad for all those who can't figure out #12, im honestly not even sure how i got it lol


thanks bro...really...i'm dumb cause i still haven't found it lol


----------



## Goldenapple

I swear I've looked everywhere for 8 

Edit: wrong egg number lol


----------



## Heyden

Heyden said:


> I bet egg #8 is UGLY


Ok I finally found #8 she’s SO UGLY


----------



## Airysuit

Still missing 8, 9, 11, 12...


----------



## Roxxy

Ok, I am officially stupid  still need 2,5,6,8,11&12 .


----------



## Amilee

so far im pretty proud of myself, im better than last year. still need 5, 8 and 12 tho 
i guess the harder clues are still coming, hope i can keep up


----------



## snaily

only egg 12 left to go now!!! i feel so smart for getting this far then look at the last clue and then.    nvm 
the new clues are coming soon too ahhhhhh


----------



## Dinosaurz

5 is my favourite one to get so far XD


----------



## LoveGraceMarie

I’m finding that for me a few of these I have the location or at least the idea right I just have to find them, finally just found #5 after decoding it hours ago


----------



## grayacnh

i found the last one of the clues so far im so happy


----------



## mocha.

Egg #5 & #8 have absolutely stumped me lol but 10/12 isn’t bad!! Just need another 5 for that prismatic egg


----------



## Cirice

I still need to figure out 5,6,8,11 and 12.


----------



## daringred_

got #12 smh. i went in and out of that location several times, but anyone else who found it will know what i failed to do/check.


----------



## Chris

Devoured fried eggs, been to church, cracked open a Lindt easter egg and on cup #[redacted] of coffee. Time to get to work I guess. 

*We kick off today with Batch #4 in one hour! *


----------



## piske

Vrisnem said:


> Devoured fried eggs, been to church, cracked open a Lindt easter egg and on cup #[redacted] of coffee. Time to get to get work I guess.
> 
> *We kick off today with Batch #4 in one hour! *


Vris is Easter egg hunt MVP real talk


----------



## mocha.

Vrisnem said:


> Devoured fried eggs, been to church, cracked open a Lindt easter egg and on cup #[redacted] of coffee. Time to get to work I guess.
> 
> *We kick off today with Batch #4 in one hour! *


Sounds like an eggcelent day  

looking forward to solving the next batch! Happy Easter everyone


----------



## jeni

got them all!!! yeah!!! time to do it all over again in *checks time* 45 minutes       ahhh


----------



## cIementine

for me easter is synonymous with this egg hunt. i've probably been doing them for 6 years, give or take a couple i've missed! i feel like i get better each time but maybe this is with age. i'm surprised i've done so well so far this year considering i'm pretty inactive


----------



## piske

Finding out the answer to #8 on Monday is either going to be "oh, I was so close!" or "yeah, not in the right place AT ALL"


----------



## Blueskyy

Good morning and have a great day to everyone except the person who wrote clue 8


----------



## daringred_

AndyP08 said:


> Good morning and have a great day to everyone except the person who wrote clue 8



lmao tea, i hate this one


----------



## Dinosaurz

WTF I FOUND 12 LETS GOOOOO
it just clicked in my head and I was like oh my god yes


----------



## marzipanmermaid

The amount of eggs I can’t find because the clues are over my head, lol. When the answers are revealed, I’m gonna feel so dumb. I just need to find one more so I can get the My Melody egg and call it a day, lol.

EDIT: Finally stumbled on one. :’)


----------



## Airysuit

I feel so stupid for not being to able to figure out 9 & 11... I feel like i know it but it is just not clicking


----------



## Opal

I still can't find 5, 8, 10 and 12. I'm not very good at this so I doubt I'll be able to get the prismatic egg  At least I've managed to get the my melody


----------



## Lynnatchii

AAHH FINALLY YAY I FOUND EGG 4!!




AND IT'S PROBABLY REALLY EASY BUT MY BRAIN IS DUMB


----------



## BluebearL

CatladyNiesha said:


> AAHH FINALLY YAY I FOUND EGG 4!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND IT'S PROBABLY REALLY EASY BUT MY BRAIN IS DUMB


aahy congrats! I have had no such success with egg 4. I don't know what is wrong with me lol.


----------



## Emmsey

I surprised myself got 6 enough for the Splatoon squid egg so I’m happy!


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny

Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-whoa,
Prepare for a day full of highs and lows.
I'm eggscited to see you all came back for more,
Let's start the day with egg batch four!​


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-whoa,
> Prepare for a day full of highs and lows.
> I'm eggscited to see you all came back for more,
> Let's start the day with egg batch four!​


how are you this lovely morning Mr Zipper?


----------



## daringred_

not me getting #15 immediately-
can't tell if the puzzles are easier this year or i'm just lucky i know the answers lmao.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

omg I got the puzzle! It stumped me at first but I got it!

now I gotta find the other three lmao rip


----------



## daringred_

@Vrisnem pretty sure my egg #13 just duplicated itself


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny

xSuperMario64x said:


> how are you this lovely morning Mr Zipper?


Hippity-hoppity, Vrisnem won't share the coffee. 
I'm going back to my burrow until I feel more jolly.​


----------



## Halloqueen

Well there goes any small hope I had of competing for the Golden Easter Egg. Might not figure any of these four out before the hunt ends. At least I can afford the Dragonscale Easter Egg like I wanted to.


----------



## JellyBeans

Halloqueen said:


> Well there goes any small hope I had of competing for the Golden Easter Egg. Might not figure any of these four out before the hunt ends. At least I can afford the Dragonscale Easter Egg like I wanted to.


if you found 8 and 12 i firmly believe you can manage anything...


----------



## Chris

daringred_ said:


> @Vrisnem pretty sure my egg #13 just duplicated itself


We'll get this fixed. Thanks for letting us know.  



Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Hippity-hoppity, Vrisnem won't share the coffee.
> I'm going back to my burrow until I feel more jolly.​


No one needs to see you hyped up on caffeine.


----------



## daringred_

Vrisnem said:


> No one needs to see you hyped up on caffeine.



don't you mean _hopped _up?


----------



## piske

#14 is the tricky one for me this time!


----------



## cornimer

I got my rainbow egg     thank you Kracko I'm out now


----------



## Mick

14 is the new 8


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

I feel like I know _exactly_ what 14 is about and yet.


----------



## Sharksheep

Ranking my brain trying to find the last egg for this batch


----------



## marzipanmermaid

I thought I knew the 15 and now I’m not sure if I’m going about 14 the right now so, ope.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2021



ivelostmyspectacles said:


> I feel like I know _exactly_ what 14 is about and yet.


SAME.


----------



## Sheep Villager

Todays birthdays really nailing the vibes of everyone in here.







(Egg number 8 this post is dedicated to you)​


----------



## Ginkgo

Okay #8 was wack as hell and y'all know it


----------



## Coach

Really got on with these new questions and even found #12 in between, which was a pleasant surprise! Grabbed a rainbow egg, I was at the top of the egg leaderboards at one point so I take that as a huge win


----------



## piske

Ginkgo said:


> Okay #8 was wack as hell and y'all know it


I still haven't found it, it haunts me


----------



## daringred_

petition for #8 to get an extra clue at the end if it's still the least found egg.


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny

daringred_ said:


> petition for #8 to get an extra clue at the end if it's still the least found egg.


Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-whoa,
Petitions only work against mere mortals.​


----------



## Airysuit

Thanks for putting in nr 13 so I don't have to hate myself completely... all I want is the rainbow egg


----------



## Seastar

Well, I can't figure out 14 and 16.


----------



## Blueskyy

These new clues are killing meh. Got one of them lol


----------



## Amilee

[GOTO=][/GOTO]


Seastar said:


> Well, I can't figure out 14 and 16.


saaame


----------



## sunshinesnekdeceit

I have only found egg #7 so far but I feel like I know so many but at the same time I dont


----------



## BluebearL

Can't figure out any of the new ones... and I only need one more to get the dragon scale egg. Slightly stressed ngl lol.

Edit: nvm, overcame my stress and got the egg! So happy, only need the squid egg now and then I can call it a day.


----------



## FantasticHaxorus

14 is eluding me too but i'm in big brain mode trying to interpret 16 in different ways since apparently my first answer was incorrect.


----------



## grayacnh

16 and 14 have me stumped


----------



## Blueskyy

I feel so dumb not understanding 15 lol


----------



## Lynnatchii

Egg 14 why aren't you there?!


----------



## vanivon

i'm running on zero sleep and like 50oz of caffeine because i wanted to stay up for the new clues and i got all but #16 pretty much asap   feel like it's the same thing as 8 where i'm just vastly overthinking it but my guesses so far haven't borne fruit


----------



## Matt0106

The fact that I only learned exactly HOW to activate the eggs now is something else. I've been watching the clues come out and I was just "THE CODE ISN'T WORKING." 


I'm slow, tee hee.


----------



## Han Solo

Got 13 and 14.

No clue about 15 ;w;


----------



## BluebearL

Pretty sure I have 14 figured out but idk, might try for some others and come back to it.


----------



## Dinosaurz

LETS GOOOOOO I’m on a roll this year


----------



## Halloqueen

Managed to actually figure out #15 at least. Don't know how people are finding these other three easily. None of the guesses I'm coming up with are leading anywhere.


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

stares at any of the other clues that I need to figure out just one more

brain. brain work. brain are you there


edit: there's literally only two left I haven't figured out, I can't even count any longer


----------



## Chris

Hi all, reminder to please not discuss your thought process on the clues! Thank you!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I can't find any of the other three clues :,,,,,)


----------



## Hat'

yay i got the my melody egg!!!!! i'm so proud of myself lol


----------



## JellyBeans

ooooh boy my 3/4 per batch streak is on track to get ruined because i really cannot get more than 2 of these new clues


----------



## FantasticHaxorus

#16 just. isnt there. apparently i must be interpreting every word in this clue wrong because theres no way i'm missing it


----------



## daringred_

not a coincidence that #16 is a multiple of #8, aka the devil's clue


----------



## Giddy

haaaaah still got so many to goooo 

Still need egg 2, 6, 8, 10, 11, 12, 14, 15, 16 

I'll give it a go before taking a break XD


----------



## Cirice

Only got one of the new batch


----------



## TykiButterfree

Some of these clues are really clever. 14 is really fun.  I am trying for dragon egg or cute Splatoon one.


----------



## Insulaire

Finally figured out 6! Still need 8, 12, 15, and 16


----------



## Halloqueen

Just #13 and #14 to go now. Come on, brain.


----------



## Amilee

i only need 5,8,12 and 16 aa


----------



## -Lumi-

Where are all my peeps claiming to have had only 2 brain cells akdndkdjjf here I am struggling to get more than 4 solved  if I get the my melody egg I’ll be happy lol


----------



## Plainbluetees

I really think the prismatic egg looks pretty but me with my pea sized can’t find anymore eggs.


----------



## piske

Think I’ll have to wait for the next batch to get to 15 and hopefully snag a prismatic before waiting for restocks


----------



## _Donut_

At first glance the new puzzle seems like it shouldn't be that hard but my brain is just blanking :/


----------



## cIementine

16 is eating me alive


----------



## Blueskyy

Pea brain cannot solve 8, 14, 15, 16 lol


----------



## cIementine

all the my melodies will be mine melodies


----------



## Mokuren

How have everyone more eggs than me I feel really dumb man


----------



## Seastar

I still don't have 6, 8, 14, or 16 solved.


----------



## Amilee

okok only 8 and 16 left come on please


----------



## LittleMissPanda

#13 #15 and #16 are now secured. It sure helps to put on a Thinking Cap, no matter how ridiculous it makes you look


----------



## DaCoSim

Lol! Luving the new clues. They make me giggle! Happy Easter guys!


----------



## Bluebellie

I thought the puzzles would be the hardest, but they were easy. 

Just woke up, need 8, 14, 16


----------



## Airysuit

Are there any other non-native English speakers trying this? 

Because I wanna know if it's because of that that I'm not getting some of these clues AT ALL. like some are easy when you think about it but some words used i never even heard of before hahaha. but even if it was in my own language I'm sure I wouldn't be able to figure it out lol


----------



## cIementine

petition for pompompurin egg 2022. it would have a little beret. thank you for listening to my tedtalk


----------



## Milleram

Man, I'm so proud of myself! I'm only missing 3 out of the 16 clues posted so far! I think this is the best I've ever done during one of these egg hunts. ^_^

I feel like I know what #14 is referring to, I just haven't quite figured it out yet. I'm gonna take a break and come back in a bit.


----------



## Sharksheep

Zipper appeared in the banner


----------



## Mick

airysuit said:


> Are there any other non-native English speakers trying this?
> 
> Because I wanna know if it's because of that that I'm not getting some of these clues AT ALL. like some are easy when you think about it but some words used i never even heard of before hahaha. but even if it was in my own language I'm sure I wouldn't be able to figure it out lol



Yep! And doing pretty well so far (admittedly, I sometimes worry my English is better than my first language). All of the hints are pretty obvious once you get them. 

The clues are intentionally written this vaguely. When you need help with certain words though, you can always google for "define (your word)". It'll give you a definition right away.


----------



## Livia

I’m so dumb I can only find 4 eggs. Sometimes I think I know where some of them are, but I can’t find them


----------



## Halloqueen

Only need to figure out #14 now. Thought I had a really solid idea about it but apparently not.


----------



## Mokuren

I was able to buy the dragon scale egg... I am happy


----------



## mocha.

I’m gonna be so annoyed with myself when the answers are revealed lmao, cmon pea brain pls work


----------



## jeni

maybe i eggxhausted my brain power bc i can't work out the last 3 
part of me wants to come back later since i only want the prismatic egg anyway but part of me wants to Win


----------



## Lynnatchii

I FINALLY GOT THE EGG #14


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oh boy new clues waiting for them to be solved by me.


----------



## tiffanistarr

I went ahead and got the Prismatic Egg, it's too beautiful too pass up!


----------



## Mick

Finally got 8!! That's all of the current hints done. Now I get one whole hour of not needing to think about anything!


----------



## TykiButterfree

Aah one more egg for the dragon one. So close!


----------



## daisyy

is anyone else enjoying reading the posts in this thread as much as looking for the eggs? lol i love the full range of emotions from rage to joy here.


----------



## -Lumi-

tiffanistarr said:


> I went ahead and got the Prismatic Egg, it's too beautiful too pass up!



Oh it looks lovely!! Especially with the matching background right now


----------



## Cirice

airysuit said:


> Are there any other non-native English speakers trying this?
> 
> Because I wanna know if it's because of that that I'm not getting some of these clues AT ALL. like some are easy when you think about it but some words used i never even heard of before hahaha. but even if it was in my own language I'm sure I wouldn't be able to figure it out lol


I'm trying to convince myself that it's the reason why I don't find some of them but it's just my brain that doesn't understand the whole clue haha


----------



## Blueskyy

I think my brain is scrambled. I've thought about 8, 14, 15, and 16 for hours


----------



## toxapex

daisyy said:


> is anyone else enjoying reading the posts in this thread as much as looking for the eggs? lol i love the full range of emotions from rage to joy here.



the peanut gallery is one of the best parts of events like this Haha


----------



## Peach_Jam

ughaksksks just stuck on 8, 14 and 16 :')


----------



## Pintuition

My brain is just scrambled egg at this point lol. Got all but 8 and 16. Hoping they'll come to me in a fit of inspiration before the end!


----------



## mocha.

I still cannot for the life of me grasp 5 lmao, I’ve been staring & rereading it since last night! 
in other news, I only need a few more eggs to get the prismatic one! Fingers crossed I can muster up enough brain cells for the next few batches


----------



## cIementine

i'm kicking myself that i only just got egg 16. though i only understood part of the clue


----------



## Nefarious

Damn, I'm either right but incredibly blind or just really wrong for 14 and 16. Still no epiphany for 2 and 8 this morning either.


----------



## -Lumi-

mocha. said:


> I still cannot for the life of me grasp 5 lmao, I’ve been staring & rereading it since last night!
> in other news, I only need a few more eggs to get the prismatic one! Fingers crossed I can muster up enough brain cells for the next few batches



Good luck Mocha!! You got this and I know you’ll get the prismatic egg too!!


----------



## Lynnatchii

Should i get the my melody egg and squid egg now or later... hhHhhhhhH


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I FINALLY FOUND #13 I FEEL SO DUMBBBB


----------



## Peach_Jam

where in the world is 14 ;;


----------



## Rowbowkid800

I’ve found four eggs so far I’m happy


----------



## loveclove

Oblivia said:


> You'll have until April 5th at 10pm to spend your eggs.


Will there be a restock or those are all we get?


----------



## Livia

Yay I got 2 more!


----------



## mocha.

-Lumi- said:


> Good luck Mocha!! You got this and I know you’ll get the prismatic egg too!!


Thank you Lumi!! I hope you’re able to get a Melody egg, too. The collectibles are so cute


----------



## -Lumi-

mocha. said:


> Thank you Lumi!! I hope you’re able to get a Melody egg, too. The collectibles are so cute ❤



Thank you!! Just one more and a melody egg will be mine! Then I can forget this thread exists lololol my brain is 2 small 4 these clues.


----------



## Chris

loveclove said:


> Will there be a restock or those are all we get?


If any of the eggs sell out then they will be restocked (except for the Golden Easter Egg of course).


----------



## Cirice

Just found #15 I have no idea HOW.


----------



## moo_nieu

well i have finished the new clues, and now its back to blankly staring at #8


----------



## Antonio

@Zipper T. Bunny wanna send me some money so I can buy me some breakfast? It could come down to the receipt I've been keeping tracking up for all the emotional damage you have caused me in such a sort amount of time. How's 30$?


----------



## Blueskyy

I think I'm just going to wait for the next 4 clues. Here's to hoping I get a few of them.


----------



## cIementine

this is the first time i've ever been caught up with the egg hunt. i don't know what to do with myself


----------



## VillageDweller

Number 8 is SO hard. I cannot figure it out at all.


I also can't get 16 lol.


----------



## Valzed

Let's see... am I all set to sacrifice brain cells trying to figure out more clues?

Wiped out from having "quality family time" last night? Check!
Bleary eyed sleepy from having terrible legs pains and being up most of the night? Check!
Normal sleepy from being an insomniac for 40+ years? Check!
Minimal knowledge of Brewster's Cafe, The Basement and other chatty forum areas? Check!
Little to no knowledge of forum events before 2017? Check!
Damaged and barely functioning brain cells from last egg hunting event? Check!

Yep, I think that's everything. A hunting I will go, a hunting I will go, more lost gray matter & no Egg collectibles to show!


----------



## SpaceTokki77

I know exactly what #14 is, I just don't know where to look. I've checked the most logical place for it to be hidden- not there. I just need one more egg


----------



## Firesquids

After getting some sleep I finally found #10 lol


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

I want to go eat Easter lunch but. Stares at clock


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

I've gone through every thread on the forum and only been able to kind eggs I already knew about I can't think of any other method of getting eggs other than 'knowing' the answers already...


----------



## corlee1289

Vrisnem said:


> If any of the eggs sell out then they will be restocked (except for the Golden Easter Egg of course).


Good to know! I’m trying to aim for the Prismatic egg and will likely need to also wait for the 3 participation eggs to be able to get it. I have 10/16, but my brain is fried.

The participation eggs will only be released after someone gets the golden egg one, right?


----------



## Chris

corlee1289 said:


> The participation eggs will only be released after someone gets the golden egg one, right?



This is correct! Participation prizes will not be distributed for TBT's Second Egg Decorating Contest until after the submission phase closes (April 4th 2021, 11:59pm EDT) *and* the Golden Easter Egg collectible has been redeemed in the Egg Hunt.


----------



## Halloqueen

Only a few minutes to go until the next set of clues is unleashed and I still haven't found #14. I reckon I'll never find this one on my own and then it will be revealed at the end of the event to be somewhere really obvious. Oof.


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny

Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-whoa,
All morning you've hunted, high and low,
Remember to rest your eyes sometimes,
Between tracking down the eggs in batch five!​


----------



## Seastar

I just tired myself out with the actual Bunny Day, so I think I need caffeine before I work on these next hints lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-whoa,
> All morning you've hunted, high and low,
> Remember to rest your eyes sometimes,
> Between tracking down the eggs in batch five!​


don't worry I'm resting my eyes by stressing incessantly about school lol

(honestly this egg hunt is nothing compared to the madness I've derived from writing essays and reading books and watching plays, none of those things are things I enjoy acdemically in any way)


----------



## daringred_

at least i'm 3/3 on immediately getting the puzzles


----------



## ~Kilza~

Well, I've finally gotten the Dragonscale egg I've coveted. The dream of getting two Dragonscale eggs myself feels pretty dead, though


----------



## xSuperMario64x

edit: oh no I'm not jinxingmyself for next year

wow these puzzles are super hard wth


----------



## sleepydreepy

hey so my computer screen literally just broke and I think it’s beyond repair so I’ll need to replace it, can I still hunt for eggs on my phone?


----------



## mocha.

I just found egg #5and omg it’s so glaringly obvious once you’ve figured it out!


----------



## Insulaire

sleepydreepy said:


> hey so my computer screen literally just broke and I think it’s beyond repair so I’ll need to replace it, can I still hunt for eggs on my phone?


I believe all clues and puzzles are solvable on both mobile and desktop


----------



## Chris

sleepydreepy said:


> hey so my computer screen literally just broke and I think it’s beyond repair so I’ll need to replace it, can I still hunt for eggs on my phone?


All 25 eggs will be redeemable on the mobile site.


----------



## piske

Ahhh, snatched a prismatic :3 need 3 more (plus egg deco participation) to get my melody too! Feeling far less pressure (even though this batch seems harder to me)!


----------



## Halloqueen

Yeah, no, god, definitely have to give up on trying at all for the Golden Easter Egg. #14's been running me ragged and now looking at this new set of clues, my brain is just mush. Just going to get the Dragonscale and I'll be happy. Hopefully I can at least figure out one more to be able to afford a Turquoise Squid too.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

sleepydreepy said:


> hey so my computer screen literally just broke and I think it’s beyond repair so I’ll need to replace it, can I still hunt for eggs on my phone?


I've been doing this egg hunt entirely on my phone so you're good


----------



## Matt0106

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-whoa,
> All morning you've hunted, high and low,
> Remember to rest your eyes sometimes,
> Between tracking down the eggs in batch five!​


Bold of you to assume I'm giving up on this that easily.


I'm on to you, imposter.


----------



## Amilee

yay i got a prismatic egg <3 
now i need to fix my line up


----------



## xSuperMario64x

just found #19, so I only need one more egg and I can get both the eggs I want!


----------



## ReeBear

I'm surprised my brain has been this kind to me, just gonna lie down and hug this soft pastel egg friend now ;w;


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I GOT #20 YAY I CAN GET THE PRISM E--


and it's sold out


----------



## ReeBear

xSuperMario64x said:


> I GOT #20 YAY I CAN GET THE PRISM E--
> 
> 
> and it's sold out


dwwww it will restock!


----------



## Chris

xSuperMario64x said:


> I GOT #20 YAY I CAN GET THE PRISM E--
> 
> 
> and it's sold out


The eggs collectibles will be restocked, so hold onto your eggs if what you want to buy isn't currently available.


----------



## Zane

Even though I can rest now I know I’ll be looking for the rest of the clues to the end lol the egg hunt is torture but so addicting 
:,<


----------



## Blueskyy

Finally I got egg 20! I am not totally losing my mind lol


----------



## biibii

this batch is way harder tf


----------



## cIementine

i got 19 but i'm finding the other new clues a lot harder!


----------



## Mokuren

Somehow I am able to get all the puzzles right. In the past hunts that was my weakpoint


----------



## FantasticHaxorus

just need 2 more egg before i can get the dragon scale one!
#19 was in a tricky place..


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

I must be tired or stupid because I can't get any of these   (even though I know I know the new puzzle, but...)


----------



## Coach

Got 18 and 19, also had a eureka moment for number 14 so that is in the bag. Now I basically only need to find 3 more to get the squid I am after, and then the Daisy one is in the bag from entering the design contest. Looking hopeful!


----------



## toxapex

Oh no im still stuck on 8 and 16, now theres MORE?? I shudder to think about how hard 24 will be if this pattern continues


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Logging on long enough to tell @Laudine I love her eggs this year and to tell the staff they’re doing great. 

Users hah


----------



## sleepydreepy

Vrisnem said:


> All 25 eggs will be redeemable on the mobile site.


Awesome thank you so much!
I’m going for at least 6 more to get the my melody egg


----------



## Stella-Io

The puzzles are always the hardest.

Hopefully I can somehow get 5 more eggs to get a DragonScale egg, hopefully the next clues will be stupid easy. I'm stuck on quite a few that already, but I've already looked in the areas I thought they would be, plus the puzzle.


----------



## oak

AbandonedUser1 said:


> Logging on long enough to tell @Laudine I love her eggs this year and to tell the staff they’re doing great.
> 
> Users hah


Come back Tom quick, before someone takes your old username.


----------



## piske

2/4 on this batch, worst yet


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I finally have enough for a Prismatic Easter Egg!  I hope I can manage to catch a restock.


----------



## JellyBeans

went for a drive to clear my head and accidentally missed the release lmao, let’s see if it helped at all


----------



## Laudine

AbandonedUser1 said:


> Logging on long enough to tell @Laudine I love her eggs this year and to tell the staff they’re doing great.
> 
> Users hah



Thank youuu glad to hear you liked them! Was fun working on the overall theme haha.

I miss seeing you around! Hope you've been well


----------



## Nefarious

At least I'm guaranteed 6 eggs once someone redeems the Golden Egg, but catching a restock for the My Melody Eggs is going to be _painful_.


----------



## Stella-Io

Aaaaa I (think I) know what Egg 15 is but it's a puzzle and I've already tried so many different word combinations and none have worked.


----------



## Mokuren

Egg 19 was really clever


----------



## toxapex

Stella-Io said:


> Aaaaa I (think I) know what Egg 15 is but it's a puzzle and I've already tried so many different word combinations and none have worked.



Thank u for this post, it made me realize that egg 18 was also a puzzle. i was looking thru threads for it LOL


----------



## JellyBeans

will egg restocks be announced ahead of time or will it more be an in the moment thing? miraculously only one away from my prismatic egg thank god, i have some ideas about the other 2 clues this round but my brain is still rebooting into egg hunt mode


----------



## Mick

I could get a second dragonscale right now, or I could wait for restocks and potentially get a prismatic one, and I am really indecisive about it...

Also, maybe I should have gone for gold? Oh well


----------



## Merielle

Oof, this is really discouraging; I thought I was doing really well so far but I can't make sense of any of this latest batch's clues. ;;
edit: naturally, as soon as I say that, I figure one out lol


----------



## N e s s

This game is too stressful I’m not doing it this year


----------



## Seastar

Out of these new ones, I have only figured out 18...


----------



## JellyBeans

this batch has been the most satisfying to find for me, although once again i'm struck by a 3/4 curse lol


----------



## FantasticHaxorus

i'm lost with these last two especially considering i just need 2 more to get my dragon egg :/


----------



## TykiButterfree

Yay! Bought a dragon egg!


----------



## ReeBear

Everyone remember to take breaks and be kind to yourself! <3


----------



## Halloqueen

Managed to figure out #18 with a guess so I can now get both the Dragonscale and Turquoise Squid. Rather than coming up with anything conducive to solving #14, #17, #19, or #20, my brain is just pondering how some folks are so smart and able to solve some of these so fast. I'm not going to get anywhere with that, so taking a break. Figuring out 16 is basically in the range of the best I ever manage to do in these egg hunts anyway, so hey.


----------



## mocha.

Just need one more for the prismatic egg but im struggling to make any sense of the recent clues :v


----------



## Firesquids

FantasticHaxorus said:


> i'm lost with these last two especially considering i just need 2 more to get my dragon egg :/


Sending you good luck, I hope you get it!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Whoever made 20 I am outside your door


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I hope I don't miss a restock!


----------



## Mick

Sorry for hoarding. But they're dragon eggs and I couldn't resist.


----------



## Bluebellie

Woooo! Found clue 14
To be honest, I didn’t think how I found it  would work. It did though!


----------



## Mokuren

Wow I found clue 20! Maybe I can get the splatoon egg


----------



## Sheep Villager

Back to 14 & 8 I go. 
I don't know how I'm 18/20 right now.​


----------



## Seastar

#19 is driving me insane. It sounds easy but I'm finding nothing.


----------



## FantasticHaxorus

I feel like I know what 20 is referring to but I have no clue where it actually is.


----------



## _Donut_

If I get at least 3 more out of the next batch for my Melody egg I'd already be so happy  I have little hope left for the one's that I'm not getting ://


----------



## Blueskyy

I feel like I need to do something for 14, but not sure if I'm supposed to. Blah lol


----------



## ReeBear

Starting to think hard boiling an egg and decorating it will take less of my energy up than this ;w; My brain has run out of clue-deciphering abilities


----------



## Roxxy

N e s s said:


> This game is too stressful I’m not doing it this year


Next year I am out. Too stressful and it really does make you feel stupid 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2021



ReeBear said:


> Starting to think hard boiling an egg and decorating it will take less of my energy up than this ;w; My brain has run out of clue-deciphering abilities


But you got the gorgeous prism egg


----------



## Tiffany

I've managed to get 7. the others I'm totally lost on.


----------



## LoveGraceMarie

This is the most I’ve thought in years I feel so dumb trying to work these out


----------



## -Lumi-

Roxxy said:


> Next year I am out. Too stressful and it really does make you feel stupid



Me too.  I finally have 6 eggs so I'm gonna try and get a My Melody egg but now I'm nervous I won't be able to if the restocks are random  You aren't stupid though! The clues are really tricky and I hope you're able to get the egg you want


----------



## ReeBear

Roxxy said:


> Next year I am out. Too stressful and it really does make you feel stupid
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2021
> 
> 
> But you got the gorgeous prism egg


My brain did surprisingly well until it just... didn't :')))) (I'm honestly weirded out I don't know if I ate a cryptic crossword book in my sleep or something)

Taking breaks/sitting events out is super valid <3


----------



## Roxxy

-Lumi- said:


> Me too.  I finally have 6 eggs so I'm gonna try and get a My Melody egg but now I'm nervous I won't be able to if the restocks are random  You aren't stupid though! The clues are really tricky and I hope you're able to get the egg you want


I am fine honestly just need to stop chasing a dream


----------



## ReeBear

-Lumi- said:


> Me too.  I finally have 6 eggs so I'm gonna try and get a My Melody egg but now I'm nervous I won't be able to if the restocks are random  You aren't stupid though! The clues are really tricky and I hope you're able to get the egg you want


YESSS! I'm so happy for youuuu <3 
I'll ping you if I notice it go back in stock but I'm sure you'll get one <3 <3


----------



## -Lumi-

ReeBear said:


> YESSS! I'm so happy for youuuu <3
> I'll ping you if I notice it go back in stock but I'm sure you'll get one <3 <3



Ah thank you! You're really sweet Rory I appreciate you tons  I want to nap but I don't want to miss the restock lol


----------



## ReeBear

-Lumi- said:


> Ah thank you! You're really sweet Rory I appreciate you tons  I want to nap but I don't want to miss the restock lol


freaking mood :'))
@Vrisnem
There's gonna be multiple restocks right?


----------



## Peach_Jam

will the restocks be random? ;u;


----------



## Coach

I feel like I've been almost touching 17 and 20, might retrace my steps and search more thoroughly later. I think I need a break now!


----------



## daringred_

16 is three more than i got last year, and if i get all 5 of the last clues, i can still get two of the eggs i want, so i think i'll leave #8, #16, #17 and #20 for now and finally play NH until the next batch lmao. i still don't think i'll figure any of them out before the event ends, but we'll see.


----------



## Roxxy

-Lumi- said:


> Ah thank you! You're really sweet Rory I appreciate you tons  I want to nap but I don't want to miss the restock lol


This is why we need to be able to gift eggs


----------



## -Lumi-

Roxxy said:


> This is why we need to be able to gift eggs



If I could gift eggs I'd give you the six I found to help you afford the pretty prism egg!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Roxxy said:


> This is why we need to be able to gift eggs


Do you mean collectibles or currency? the collectibles should be giftable now.


I hope the restocks aren't too random, im just gonna stalk this forum til I get that prism egg


----------



## ReeBear

Roxxy said:


> This is why we need to be able to gift eggs


Or just >.> Do away with the limited stock/restocks >.> Seeing as we already have limited currency >.>


----------



## PeachTea04

The answers feel so close yet so far away~ XO


----------



## Roxxy

-Lumi- said:


> If I could gift eggs I'd give you the six I found to help you afford the pretty prism egg!


You are just the sweetest I don’t need anything. Just needed something to sell for my stupid white frag dream.


----------



## piske

AndyP08 said:


> I feel like I need to do something for 14, but not sure if I'm supposed to. Blah lol


SAME i think I know but yeah... :\


----------



## Firesquids

PeachTea04 said:


> The answers feel so close yet so far away~ XO


Right? some of them seem so obvious, BUT WHERE?


----------



## Foreverfox

I am 1 clue and a restock away from a prismatic eggie. Wahhh


----------



## piske

All right, #17 and #20, you’re going down! I shall not even address the clue who must not be named (#8).


----------



## amemome

16 and 19!! just two more for this batch


----------



## ForeverSoaring

Foreverfox said:


> I am 1 clue and a restock away from a prismatic eggie. Wahhh


Same here! I finally figured out egg 19, so I’m one away from the prism egg! So close and so far...


----------



## -Lumi-

Roxxy said:


> You are just the sweetest ❤I don’t need anything. Just needed something to sell for my stupid white frag dream.



Aww hey it's not stupid! I'm sure your lineup is going to be beautiful once you get the white frag  I'm sure it'll be a raffle prize in the future again too - I'll keep my fingers crossed that you get one.


----------



## Rika092

The shop has been restocked everyone!!


----------



## -Lumi-

xSuperMario64x said:


> Do you mean collectibles or currency? the collectibles should be giftable now.
> 
> 
> I hope the restocks aren't too random, im just gonna stalk this forum til I get that prism egg


 The shop has been restocked!!


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

I went to have lunch and came back to manage and find my 15th  time to join the restock waiting game...

Edit: wrow I typed that as the restock happened and I missed the last prismatic by seconds LOL otl


----------



## JellyBeans

noo 5 minutes too late to the restock! til the next one i guess


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I had a Prismatic in my cart but I was too slow I guess. :/


----------



## kikotoot

This is honestly one of my favourite traditions. Thank you so much TBT staffers for putting this together!!! It honestly means a ton being able to have fun doing this most years.



Spoiler



Man I need to update my profile


----------



## michealsmells

YES I managed to snag the egg I wanted! The only thing now is- I've only gotten 7 of the 20 total eggs reveled. I feel super close on 12 but otherwise? Man these riddles are good. Some I have maybe a sense for but after searching I feel kinda discouraged. I won't give up completely, but I'm not sure if I'll be earning anymore collectible eggs this hunt.


----------



## Blueskyy

Somehow I managed number 20 like 5 minutes into the clue posted but can't get the rest. I think it's time for a trip to Aldi.


----------



## LambdaDelta

gay egg>gold egg, tbh


----------



## kikotoot

Finding the egg for clue 19 is


----------



## Roxxy

-Lumi- said:


> The shop has been restocked!!


Did you get your egg??


----------



## Matt0106

I settled for a Squid egg and I’m proud  Good luck everyone!


----------



## -Lumi-

Roxxy said:


> Did you get your egg??



Yes!! Thankfully I did I got my little melody egg and it's so cute  Luckily it wasn't as in demand as the prismatic egg!!


----------



## Jyurei

I missed the restock while looking for more clues :/ I'm gonna wait for another one to get the Prismatic but if I'm too slow I might just settle for two My Melodies


----------



## Roxxy

-Lumi- said:


> Yes!! Thankfully I did I got my little melody egg and it's so cute  Luckily it wasn't as in demand as the prismatic egg!!


Yay!!! I’m so happy for you  you are so sweet and kind you deserve everything good  

Now go sleep


----------



## corlee1289

Ughhhhh... I just need to find one more...


----------



## xSuperMario64x

-Lumi- said:


> The shop has been restocked!!


I missed it again cause I was getting lunch :,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,)


----------



## Aquilla

At this point words have stopped making sense to me. No thoughts - head empty.
It all starts to feel like a fever dream.


----------



## Asarena

Missed the restock. Hopefully I'll be here for the next one to get my prismatic egg~


----------



## Halloqueen

Figured out #17 after a break. Still no closer to #14, #19, and #20. They all seem obvious, and yet...


----------



## Antonio




----------



## Sheep Villager

Can we expect the final restocks to be bigger ones with more stock than the ones we've had so far?

I'm still somewhat going for gold but I'm slightly concerned the final restock will be the same size as the ones so far and I'll be stuck with having to spend all my eggs on Daisy. (assuming I don't get gold somehow)​


----------



## Merielle

I still cannot for the life of me figure out #8, #17, #19, and #20.


----------



## piske

Hmm, I feel like I’d get #20 right if it were a puzzle


----------



## -Lumi-

xSuperMario64x said:


> I missed it again cause I was getting lunch :,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,)


Oh no I'm sorry!  Honestly that would've been me I was about to go get something to eat  Hopefully you get the next one!!


----------



## piske

wooo! #20! 17 and 8 are still out there...


----------



## lemoncrossing

my brain has turned into mush... i've only been able to get 2/8 of the new clues :O


----------



## amemome

omg... i'm so proud of me i found all the eggs so far this is a record for me... spending quality time on the forums has really helped me this time around


----------



## deana

I am back and not any smarter than yesterday   

I did manage to find a couple more but a lot of these new ones are confusing to me


----------



## Pintuition

Still missing #8  but thankfully the clues today were easier on me and I’m just stuck on 8 and 20. Usually I have a good mind for riddles and puzzles so it’s driving me nuts!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

deanapants said:


> I am back and not any smarter than yesterday


literally a mood


----------



## Nefarious

The epiphanies are finally coming to me! All I'm missing now is 2, 8, 14, 17, and 20.

I'm 99.8% positive I know what 14 is about but I cannot find it for the life of me.


----------



## Seastar

If I don't find another egg, another restock won't even matter to me.
Also #20 is driving me insane too. I think I figured out what it means but I'm not finding anything.


----------



## Jacob

Officially stumped. gonna take a break! This year is pretty hard


----------



## moo_nieu

ive searched so many threads for #17 and #8.. at this point i'm feeling really dumb   darn you eggs!


----------



## Jacob

NefariousKing said:


> I'm 99.8% positive I know what 14 is about but I cannot find it for the life of me.



+1 to this


----------



## mogyay

honestly putting this year on my CV bc i'm low key proud of myself


----------



## piske

Moo_Nieu said:


> ive searched so many threads for #17 and #8.. at this point i'm feeling really dumb   darn you eggs!


These are the ones tripping me up too, I should take a break before the last batch, my eyes are getting so tired


----------



## Antonio

Low key thinking about putting a fake egg in my signature around 3 just to mess with ppl.


----------



## cIementine

17 and 20... why !!


----------



## deana

2-D said:


> Low key thinking about putting a fake egg in my signature around 3 just to mess with ppl.



Well now I am not falling for it


----------



## JellyBeans

starting to think anything with a 2 is cursed (can't find 2, 12 or 20 for the life of me) which is really giving me good vibes for the impending final batch


----------



## Rika092

still have no clue about 6, 8,12,16,20. What the heck...some of them I feel like I know where to look but just cannot find the darn eggs


----------



## heaven.

i'm at 18/20! just missing 8 & 16 now. i have some ideas where to look but i need a little break ; ;


----------



## kikotoot

Finding 14 was such a rush


----------



## Dinosaurz

2-D said:


> Low key thinking about putting a fake egg in my signature around 3 just to mess with ppl.


I did that once and put a link to a video where I cracked an egg on my head LOL get Rick rolled


----------



## lemoncrossing

I feel so big brain for figuring out #14


----------



## Sharksheep

17 and 20 were the pain for this round for me


----------



## pochy

question, will the shop be restocked again after/when the participation eggs from the contest are distributed? or will the restocks end once somebody buys the golden egg? cause like. my brain is fried and idk if i’ll manage any more clues lol


----------



## Merielle

Evidently, I spent all my braincells on yesterday's clues.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I hate watching the shop so much but o really don't want to miss another restock, I'd like to be done w this whole thing lol


----------



## lieryl

i got two my melody eggs might stop here my brain is dead :,D


----------



## piske

lieryl said:


> i got two my melody eggs might stop here my brain is dead :,D


That lineup is adorable!


----------



## toxapex

This egg hunting business is easy, I've just been using this very helpful tool-


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

toxapex said:


> This egg hunting business is easy, I've just been using this very helpful tool-
> 
> View attachment 366140


Are you an impostor because this is pretty sus


----------



## Emolga59

The fact that I've been thrown and wasted more of my life away for the my melody eggs compared to my loveball speaks volumes


----------



## kikotoot

When you leaf through all the locked logs but don't do it boldly *cries into hands*
(jk I'm still loving this)


----------



## piske

Yes! Got 17! Now it’s just 8... always number 8... @_@


----------



## lemoncrossing

10 more minutes until the final batch & my brain is nowhere near prepared for it


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

kikotoot said:


> When you leaf through all the locked logs but don't do it boldly *cries into hands*
> (jk I'm still loving this)


That clue is horribly vague and I hate it


----------



## Mokuren

I am soooo sure where clue 5 belongs to... I checked so often and it makes so much sense! But omg I just can't find it.


----------



## Megaroni

I've actually spent so many hours trying to find these stupid eggs. I'm living in an egg crazed daze


----------



## Jacob

toxapex said:


> This egg hunting business is easy, I've just been using this very helpful tool-
> 
> View attachment 366140


i knew this was edited but the way I flew to the button to check


----------



## Blueskyy

I just ate some Taco Bell. I think now that my body has had an unhealthy meal I'm ready to recharge.


----------



## toxapex

kikotoot said:


> When you leaf through all the locked logs but don't do it boldly *cries into hands*
> (jk I'm still loving this)



This is me when I boldly find the locked logs but don't leaf through them


----------



## jiny

i don’t understand the newest clues at all  hopefully this next batch i’ll have some idea of where the eggs are


----------



## cIementine

toxapex said:


> This is me when I boldly find the locked logs but don't leaf through them



that feeling when you're leafing through the logs boldly but they're not locked


----------



## kikotoot

toxapex said:


> This is me when I boldly find the locked logs but don't leaf through them


My like react is a sad react in spirit


----------



## Ginkgo

@Staff members who made 16 and 20: What do you want from me. Why are you doing this.


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny

Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-whoa,
Uh-oh, I'm not quite ready to go!​


----------



## toxapex

Looks like we've got a Zipper T. Bungle on our hands folks


----------



## cIementine

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-whoa,
> Uh-oh, I'm not quite ready to go!​



zipper you're such a tease!


----------



## kiwikenobi

I just woke up, and I found my fifteenth egg!

...But the prismatic eggs are all gone. 

I hope I can catch a restock... There will be restocks, right?


----------



## JellyBeans

none of us are ready, zipper, it's okay


----------



## Blueskyy

kiwikenobi said:


> I just woke up, and I found my fifteenth egg!
> 
> ...But the prismatic eggs are all gone.
> 
> I hope I can catch a restock... There will be restocks, right?


Yeah they said they'll keep restocking so go for the egg you want, though they haven't restocked the frequently so far.


----------



## BungoTheElf

kikotoot said:


> When you leaf through all the locked logs but don't do it boldly *cries into hands*
> (jk I'm still loving this)



PLS THIS HAS ME ROLLING


----------



## daringred_

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-whoa,
> Uh-oh, I'm not quite ready to go!​



you DELAY the eggs? you delay them like overdue package? oh! oh! jail for zipper! jail for zipper for 1000 years!


----------



## Foreverfox

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-whoa,
> Uh-oh, I'm not quite ready to go!​


Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-wee, please share your tbt with me!


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny

Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-whoa,
Sorry for the delay,
Batch six is a go!​


----------



## Halloqueen

Clue #25 is me right now.


----------



## mocha.

I GOT THE EGG


----------



## ~Kilza~

I don't understand how the first puzzle egg (#2) continues to elude me, yet I got the other 3 puzzle eggs (#15, #18, #24) right away, lol


----------



## Jacob

these clues dont look too bad !! excited to sift thru them after some homework


----------



## kiwikenobi

That didn't take long at all. ^o^;>

Snagged myself a prismatic egg!


----------



## JellyBeans

managed to snag a prismatic egg!!! i can die happy now
gonna give tbt a chance to breathe before i try finding the eggs lol


----------



## FantasticHaxorus

..And I'm all set! Got my dragon-scale egg.
This was my first time on the TBT Easter stuff and it was really fun. I've always loved riddles and logic puzzles and stuff like that so I had a good time. 
Good luck to everyone still searching for those eggs!!


----------



## Asarena

Managed to get my prismatic egg! Now to take a look at the new clues


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I managed to snag what I wanted this time!  It's such a pretty egg


----------



## Foreverfox

Restock!


----------



## Dinosaurz

ITS SO SLOW OHHHH MYTYY
I got my rainbow egg anyway I’m taking a break


----------



## piske

Ahhh, I’m so happy! I got both of the eggs that I wanted  and now I can stop wracking my brain!


----------



## chocopug

Wow, I'm doing so badly this year haha.

Whatever, I just wanna get that My Melody egg and I'll be happy!


----------



## ForeverSoaring

I’m so happy I got my egg!! :,D


----------



## JellyBeans

the puzzle is so easy but i?? can't do it?? have i forgotten how to spell?
i know i said i could die happy but if i get 2 more i can get a squid lol


----------



## Mokuren

Okay the new clues are madness! I just want one more egg


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I MISSED THE RESTOCK AGAIN WHAT THE F--


excuseme while I go cry
(no I'm literally crying I'm such an idiot lmao)


----------



## kikotoot

Heavily breathing as if I just finished a marathon, need a quick moment to catch my breath 

This was so much fun!!!!!
now to see if I can solve enough clues for a daisy egg


----------



## Cirice

I keep finding the ones I'm not actively looking for. So, great I suppose lmao !


----------



## Rika092

Lol I wonder just how many people are egg hunting right now? The website is loading very very slowly for me


----------



## deana

Here I was looking for eggs but apparently I should have been watching the shop restock lol

I mean I know there will be more opportunities to buy but still


----------



## Mokuren

What the heck... I am sooo sure for the puzzle but it's wrong haha


----------



## kikotoot

Mokuren said:


> What the heck... I am sooo sure for the puzzle but it's wrong haha



Literally same. Until I realized... I *was* wrong


----------



## Asarena

The puzzle is like that for me too. I thought I knew for sure, but no


----------



## daringred_

huh... i know the answer to #22 but it just. isn't anywhere.


----------



## Cirice

Well I give up. This was really fun but I'm tired of using my brain haha ! I'm glad I got the super cute My Melody egg and Daisy's as she's my favorite princess. 
Good luck everyone


----------



## Megaroni

Rika092 said:


> Lol I wonder just how many people are egg hunting right now? The website is loading very very slowly for me


I thought it was just me


----------



## Jhine7

Thanks to the gimme #24, got all the eggs I wanted and while I have ideas for several more, calling it quits and a successful egg hunt. Good luck to everyone else


----------



## Mokuren

Good luck everyone! I will give up for the last two eggs I would need and call it a day. Have fun everyone!


----------



## LoveGraceMarie

25 was clever af, well done on that one


----------



## Seastar

I think I'm done with this now because I got the My Melody egg. I don't want to stress over the rest of the clues.


----------



## Blueskyy

I was about to give up, but suddenly thought of egg 22. I can't connect the dots with the others though haha.


----------



## moo_nieu

i thought i knew the answers to the last ones, but... im so lost apparently ;-;


----------



## kikotoot

AndyP08 said:


> I was about to give up, but suddenly thought of egg 22. I can't connect the dots with the others though haha.



I believe in you! If 15 is your goal you will find 15! 'Twill happen irrefutably


----------



## Lancelot

BLINK IS ICONIC WTF


----------



## Roxxy

I’m out, can stress anymore  just hope to get participation prize before everything goes out of stock tomorrow


----------



## Bob Zombie

Congrats Blink!


----------



## Peach_Jam

@Blink. BBY DID YOU ACQUIRE GOLDEN EGG


----------



## Foreverfox

Woooo!!! YAASSS @Blink. !!


----------



## Mick

Congrats @Blink. ! Well played.


----------



## JellyBeans

congrats blink!!


----------



## chocopug

Congrats Blink!

I got My Melody.

I think I might try to find one more to get Daisy, but that'll probably be it. My brain doesn't want to work today...


----------



## Roxxy

Wow congratulations @Blink.


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny

Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-whoa,
Congratulations, @Blink., on attaining the gold!​


----------



## heaven.

very happy to have gotten both collectibles i wanted i really wanted (although i still want a daisy egg). now to let my brain rest for a bit before i try figuring out the last clues.


----------



## duckykate

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! @Blink.


----------



## Blink.

I was so scrambled.

But I eggcept this egceptional golden egg


----------



## lieryl

HELL YEAH @Blink. LIVING UP TO THE EGG HOARDER TITLE CONGRATS HOMIE


----------



## xSuperMario64x

YOOOO I GOT EGG 21

NOW I CAN DO A DAISY-PRISM-DAISY LiNEUP AHHHHHH


(which means I am OFFICIALLY done hunting!!)


----------



## BungoTheElf

Blink. said:


> I was so scrambled.
> 
> But I eggcept this egceptional golden egg


EGG WUEEN LEGEND CONGRATS BLONKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aliya

@Blink. CONGRATULATJONS HOMIE. LOVE YOU CANT WIST TO BUY HAWAII


----------



## Dinosaurz

Yeahhhh congrats blink I got too stuck on 17 to try further XD


----------



## Stella-Io

Oof the last puzzle is so obvious but once again it's a PUZZLE so I'm not gonna get it. I don't get any of the last batch of clues and the ones I do, they aren't in the places I think they are, nor can I find the places I think they'll be in.


----------



## LambdaDelta

gold egg gone, everyone please get off tbt now, so I can hunt for eggs


----------



## Blink.

Dinosaurz said:


> Yeahhhh congrats blink I got too stuck on 17 to try further XD


omg i thought we'd be stuck on the same thing but the literal last one i had to find was #23


----------



## Sheep Villager

Congrats Blink and thank you for ending the race!

I think I'm going to call it quits at 22/25 and chill for the rest of the event now that the gold is gone. My brain needs to unwind.​


----------



## Dinosaurz

Blink. said:


> omg i thought we'd be stuck on the same thing but the literal last one i had to find was #23


Man I got so stuck on 17 after the newest batch was released the LAG WAS SO HORRIBLE I was getting so angry I had to quit haha


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Congrats on going for gold! @Blink. And now, bye bye Golden Egg, hello 3+ Egg currency  it will be a boon to many.


----------



## toxapex

snatched that gold egg in the blink of an eye 0__0


----------



## Blink.

Dinosaurz said:


> Man I got so stuck on 17 after the newest batch was released the LAG WAS SO HORRIBLE I was getting so angry I had to quit haha


YOU CAN DO IT! Just the satisfaction of finding it is great, gl


----------



## deana

Alright, if I can find 4 more eggs and get the 3 participation eggs from the decorating event then I will have enough for a prismatic egg and a dragonscale egg so hopefully my braincells can do the thing~


----------



## Blueskyy

kikotoot said:


> I believe in you! If 15 is your goal you will find 15! 'Twill happen irrefutably


That is my goal, but I'm struggling with the several I have left bahahaha


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Didn't actually expect #21 to work haha I thought I was being dumb


----------



## xSuperMario64x

now im really gonna be watching that shop for a restock lol 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2021



Sloom Lagoon said:


> Didn't actually expect #21 to work haha I thought I was being dumb


literally what I was thinking lmao


----------



## LoveGraceMarie

After I managed to get another My Melody I’m going to stop now so my brain doesn’t completely melt  good luck to everyone still going and thanks for putting the event together  I can’t wait to kick myself when I find the answers to the eggs I couldn’t find ahaha


----------



## Heyden

Restock another gold pls!!!!!!!!

jk congrats Blink, I'm 30 mins too slow cos #20 was still eating me alive


----------



## toxapex

(sees banner) aaaaaand there it is


----------



## Peach_Jam

I'm losing my mind


----------



## Mokuren

Oh my god the banner is super creepy


----------



## JellyBeans

just peacefully trying to find some eggs and that banner.. i thought we were safe..


----------



## xara

I AM JUST TRYING TO REDEEM EGG WTF IS THIS


----------



## deana

The new tree is just glorious, thank you to the individual who put that together


----------



## Peach_Jam




----------



## toxapex

xara said:


> I AM JUST TRYING TO REDEEM EGG WTF IS THIS
> 
> View attachment 366156



whAT..... MINE IS JUST THIS


----------



## Tasuot

THE WAY I SCREAMED AT THE BANNER


----------



## Nefarious

I've been waiting for the Zipper Banner nightmare fuel.  I'm really digging that new cherry-blossom hairdo haha.


----------



## Dinosaurz

OH GOD DAMN IT ZIPPER GO AWAY FOREVER


----------



## Che5hire Cat

Will there be more restocks tomorrow once the 3 eggs from the other event will be out? I would love to get an My Melody Egg, but as I know my luck, the ones which are available right now will be gone soon. :/

Also, damn that banner...


----------



## LambdaDelta

nightmare zipper bless


----------



## Emolga59

Congrats @Blink.!! I knew you could do and I'm sooo happy for you!!

Also I think I'm just gonna give on the egg hunt and settle with a daisy, buying two my melody eggs wouldn't be that bad


----------



## lieryl

i was wheezing at the banner but now i’m choking bc why is he purple


----------



## Blueskyy

Quail Quail Goose is complete. I made it to 15! Here's to hoping I catch a restock!


----------



## Peach_Jam

zipper your skin is cracked u need some moisturizer


----------



## daringred_

swear there are only like 2-3 places #22 could be, and i've looked in all three i'm-


----------



## Imbri

Congratulations, @Blink. on nabbing the gold egg!

I could swear I know what a couple of the puzzles are, but I can't get the right wording. Still, I managed to get a Daisy Egg and a My Melody Egg, so I can't really complain. Plus, I did it without sacrificing all my brain cells. 

I think I'll quit while I'm ahead. Happy hunting to the rest of you!


----------



## Asarena

I got egg 24! I was thinking about the right thing, but it took me a while to figure out the exact answer the puzzle was looking for


----------



## milktae

pls the banner why is he purple


----------



## FantasticHaxorus

Congratulations @Blink. !!
And what is going on with the banner. Zipper please leave me alone


----------



## toxapex

perhaps we are the hooting parliament, and the endless pages are the futile search for eggs held just out of reach


----------



## Antonio

I'm entering number 24 correctly but it's still not giving me the egg


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oh my, Zipper is blue now with a Sakurafro.


----------



## LambdaDelta

for all your high-res needs


----------



## Asarena

So far I've seen mint Zipper, purple Zipper, and sky blue Zipper


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Ah, I was wondering when the nightmares were gonna start.


----------



## Dinosaurz

i want more cursed zipper I crave it


----------



## deana

An update on the eggs I still need: 5, 8, 12, 17, 19, 23, 25 

I am so annoyed that I STILL can't figure out what 5 is talking about  and I feel so sure I should know what 19 is about but I can't seem to find it


----------



## Antonio

2-D said:


> I'm entering number 24 correctly but it's still not giving me the egg


all I feel is pain


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oh, I didn't notice @Blink. was the one to get the Golden Egg, I was busy with my entry in the egg decorating contest I was unaware. Congrats anyway!


----------



## Seastar

Zipper stoooop


----------



## LambdaDelta

others I've found so far


----------



## Chris

*Congratulations to our egg hunt winner, @Blink.! *​
Now that the Golden Easter Egg has been claimed I'm sure you're all wondering, _*"when are our Egg Decorating Contest participation eggs coming?"* _That contest is still on-going until 11:59PM EDT tonight. That's 4:59AM Vris time, so I'll be fast asleep. Entries that come in overnight will be approved in the morning and then at *5:00PM EDT on Monday April 5th* *we will be rolling out the 3 egg currency for contest participation_* and*_ there will be a *larger egg collectible restock* in the shop at the same time!

You will still be able to hunt for clues after 5PM EDT, but *be sure to spend your egg currency before 10pm EDT on Monday April 5th* otherwise they will rot! We will typically offer you a way to convert your leftover egg currency to TBT bells before this time if you do not have enough remaining to buy another egg.

** *_To convert 5PM EDT to your own time zone you can use *this website*. I have already set the correct date and time in EDT for you._


----------



## daringred_

my existence is pain


----------



## Paperboy012305

So I got the eggs I wanted. I thought it would mess up my egg lineup, but no. It looks a whole lot better now!


----------



## LambdaDelta

so when does the hunt itsself end, @Vrisnem?

edit: wait, nevermind. just saw the op lol


----------



## Dinosaurz

In the middle of my mental breakdown and it is all zippers fault


----------



## Chris

LambdaDelta said:


> so when does the hunt itsself end, @Vrisnem?


10pm EDT on Monday 5th of April.


----------



## jadetine

I'm no doctor, but...
Jaundice



Rosacea 



Cyanosis



Leprosy


----------



## xara

ok but hear me out .......... cotton candy zipper


----------



## toxapex

ONE MORE EGG..... im goin thru it rn


----------



## Emolga59

xara said:


> I AM JUST TRYING TO REDEEM EGG WTF IS THIS
> 
> View attachment 366156


----------



## Feraligator

This is a little unrelated but I went on Zipper T.'s profile and



I have the honour of being his first victim!

Time sure goes fast eh...


----------



## lieryl

whys mine boring


----------



## Nougat

Vrisnem said:


> there will be a *larger egg collectible restock* in the shop at the same time!



thank you for the announced restock  
will there still be smaller restocks before that time?


----------



## piske

I love sakura Zipper


----------



## xSuperMario64x

will there be any more restocks today?

If not then I won't keep refreshing the shop every minute.


----------



## Blueskyy

xSuperMario64x said:


> will there be any more restocks today?
> 
> If not then I won't keep refreshing the shop every minute.


Same. I just wanna get the Prismatic egg and get outside lol


----------



## moo_nieu

finally figured out the last puzzle and flipped out lol. for how frustrating this hunt can be, it sure is rewarding
hoping to find 3 more clues so i can snag a prismatic egg once our participation eggs arrive


----------



## amemome

I found all the eggs!!! YES!! Now time to hunt for restocks


----------



## piske

amemome said:


> I found all the eggs!!! YES!! Now time to hunt for restocks


Wow! Great job! After I got enough to get my My Melody egg I quit


----------



## xara

i s2g i know what #22 is referencing but i can’t find it.


----------



## daringred_

xara said:


> i s2g i know what #22 is referencing but i can’t find it.



right ?? it's actually annoying the hell out of me.


----------



## Airysuit

At least I was able to get the dragon scale egg  giving up on the prismatic egg, but maybe I'm still able to get the daisy egg as well!


----------



## moo_nieu

xara said:


> i s2g i know what #22 is referencing but i can’t find it.





daringred_ said:


> right ?? it's actually annoying the hell out of me.


same ;-; when i saw the clue, i thought it would be an easy find

edit: ahhhhh i just had a thought and finally found it!! i hope you both find it too


----------



## amemome

piske said:


> Wow! Great job! After I got enough to get my My Melody egg I quit


Thank you! I have the largest case of nerd neck now from trying to become TBT itself LOL.


----------



## daringred_

i only need three more to get both eggs, but i think that's a pipe dream and i'm so-


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm really happy with how well I've done in this Egg Hunt. In both of my previous two hunts, I only found 10 eggs each. This time I found a total of 16!

I feel like I know where a few more should be, like #22, but I'm giving up for now. I got enough to get all the eggs I want.

Good luck to everybody still hunting and congrats @Blink. on getting the Golden Egg. That's amazing!


----------



## mocha.

21/25 and I think that’s me! 
what a fun event - I feel like I’ve gained a few more braincells!

 Thanks staff & good luck to those who are still egg hunting


----------



## Cheremtasy

Think I'm gonna stop searching here. I have enough for a prismatic egg and a my melody egg which is really all I want... all I gotta do now is catch a restock sakfdk


----------



## Bluebellie

I didn’t think I’d be so good with the puzzles, but I got them all. Just need three more eggs for another dragon egg. I’m so tired though. Just kind of hoping to get the participation eggs from the egg decorating and snag the egg then. I’m too tired to try to guess three more.


----------



## Coach

You know, Zipper is actually quite cute. I wonder if he does birthday parties?


----------



## BluebearL

Hoping to solve another three clues so that I can get a squid egg before they sell out! Feeling the stress.


----------



## cornimer

17, 20 and 25 elude me  happy I got all the rest though!

P.S. of all the Zipper banners I've seen this one is kinda cute!


----------



## corlee1289

#21 killed me because I accidentally found it and now I'm facepalming myself...


----------



## JellyBeans

FINALLY solved that last puzzle so i can get that squid egg when competition prizes come in <33 18/25 is i think what i got at halloween too so i'm pretty happy.
although as much as i say i'm done watch me come back tomorrow complaining about how i still can't solve any more...


----------



## deana

I found egg #23 

I just need to figure out 2 more eggs now


----------



## sleepydreepy

Desperately trying to find 2 more eggs to get the my melody eggie... I feel like the last batch of clues are the hardest ones yet


----------



## Tiffany

I've only found 9 so far, and some of those were dumb luck.


----------



## corlee1289

I kept writing the wrong answer for #24 and then realized what it was... HKJSHDKJASHFLKSAHDK


----------



## Coach

Missing just 17, 20, 23 and 25 I think. Got 2 eggs and a daisy one on the way for the egg decorating, so everything I wanted! Have had a lot of fun. I don't think I will be able to find 3 more for another daisy, but I guess I will look around a little.


----------



## Asarena

Found egg 25. Now if I can just find one more egg then I'll be able to get a squid egg


----------



## moo_nieu

yess i found all of the eggs i need! hopefully ill be able to catch the last restock once participation eggs go out, because there is no way im going to find the last 3 clues (8, 17, & 25)


----------



## xSuperMario64x

still incessantly refreshing the shop hoping I can get my egg today and not have to wait 24 hours 

(also cause I'm in class at 5pm on MWF)


----------



## mogyay

congratulations @Blink. egg queen


----------



## Rika092

OMGosh I found the last egg I need to purchase a my-melody egg (when the participation eggs go out) and I'm so happy !! I'm peacing out because my brain needs to recharge battery. A pretty successful egg-hunt for a first timer and while I found myself in sorts of emotions over the past couple of days, this has been fun. Now I can relax and look forward to the answers when they get posted


----------



## Amilee

cuuute! i mean it actually lol


----------



## xara

Moo_Nieu said:


> same ;-; when i saw the clue, i thought it would be an easy find
> 
> edit: ahhhhh i just had a thought and finally found it!! i hope you both find it too



xjsjnsks just found it! once again was looking in all the wrong spots.


----------



## cIementine

i have returned to polish off the egg hunt. i am determined to get them all but all i need is 24/25 to get my fourth my melody


----------



## daringred_

xara said:


> xjsjnsks just found it! once again was looking in all the wrong spots.



rip, don't think i'm going to be as lucky as you two. i've got no clue outside of where i already tried.


----------



## Blink.

good luck guys! May zipper wish you luck as well


----------



## xara

daringred_ said:


> rip, don't think i'm going to be as lucky as you two. i've got no clue outside of where i already tried.



>_< i wish i could help but i believe in you! good luck, friend.


----------



## moo_nieu

daringred_ said:


> rip, don't think i'm going to be as lucky as you two. i've got no clue outside of where i already tried.


i thought of a new place to look while trying to take a break from the hunt, maybe a break would help you too? i hope you find it


----------



## Blueskyy

Restock of prismatic! Just got it!


----------



## LambdaDelta

@Vrisnem you should probably update that blue banner up top, since the golden egg's already claimed


----------



## Kate86

corlee1289 said:


> #21 killed me because I accidentally found it and now I'm facepalming myself...


Ohmygosh I just got that one, it's so obvious now. 

Phew, I just need one more for a Squid egg and then I'm calling it quits.


----------



## daringred_

Moo_Nieu said:


> i thought of a new place to look while trying to take a break from the hunt, maybe a break would help you too? i hope you find it



I'm gonna last minute boil and paint an egg lmao. Maybe something will come to me during that.


----------



## corlee1289

Kate86 said:


> Ohmygosh I just got that one, it's so obvious now.
> 
> Phew, I just need one more for a Squid egg and then I'm calling it quits.


RIGHT?! I was facepalming myself because of my pure dumb luck


----------



## Midoriya

Did some more hunting and found six more eggs for a total of 12 in this event.  I‘m pretty sure the most I’ve ever gotten before was 9, so I’m happy with this.  Realistically I could probably earn some more, but I’m not going to torture myself any further.  Best wishes to those still hunting!  And congrats @Blink. on getting the golden egg.  :]


----------



## Firesquids

There's no way I'm getting them all so I'll be satisfied if I can find just one more egg (but 4 more eggs would be great)


----------



## Cheremtasy

POG I caught the restock. I can now rest in peace


----------



## cIementine

i am scared, tortured and afraid of the banner


----------



## mocha.

Yay! Managed to snag myself a my melody egg, too  now all I have left is the daisy egg once the participation eggs get sent out!  most successful egg hunt yet for me!


----------



## Blueskyy

Well I’m headed outside. I accomplished what I hunted for. Good luck to those still on the hunt!


----------



## piske

amemome said:


> Thank you! I have the largest case of nerd neck now from trying to become TBT itself LOL.


Loool nerd neck so that’s what it’s called I also have this


----------



## ReeBear

ReeBear said:


> Starting to think hard boiling an egg and decorating it will take less of my energy up than this ;w; My brain has run out of clue-deciphering abilities


Update: It was less energy consuming.
time to sleep for another week ;w;


----------



## piske

mocha. said:


> 21/25 and I think that’s me!
> what a fun event - I feel like I’ve gained a few more braincells!
> 
> Thanks staff & good luck to those who are still egg hunting ❤❤


Clue count and egg twins  I can’t tell if I’ve gained or lost hehe


----------



## Firesquids

Kate86 said:


> Ohmygosh I just got that one, it's so obvious now.
> 
> Phew, I just need one more for a Squid egg and then I'm calling it quits.


Same, I love these little squiddos


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I refreshed for 2 hours and got nothing, and then a restock happens while I'm away again



I'm just not destined to get this egg am I


----------



## -Lumi-

xSuperMario64x said:


> I refreshed for 2 hours and got nothing, and then a restock happens while I'm away again
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just not destined to get this egg am I



There's supposed to be a restock tomorrow with a larger amount of eggs! I'm sure you'll get one then


----------



## oak

I'm one egg short for the prism egg, sigh. I just need to figure out 1 more clue.


----------



## xara

*screams* i know what #14, #19 and #23 is referencing but once again i Can’t Find Them sjsnsjbsksksnzsm


----------



## jiny

congrats on getting the golden egg @Blink. !!! <3


----------



## xara

xara said:


> *screams* i know what #14, #19 and #23 is referencing but once again i Can’t Find Them sjsnsjbsksksnzsm



FOUND #23!!


----------



## Opal

I just need one more egg to get the squid egg but I can't work out any of the clues/puzzles and I need to go to sleep soon


----------



## TykiButterfree

Congrats on solving all of the clues Blink!


----------



## Blueskyy

Ok I lied. I’m not done. I was on a walk and just realized what the code for 24 was. Wow I overthought it.


----------



## Merielle

Took a break for a bit, did Bunny Day in New Leaf, and... yeah, I think I'm totally egged-out at this point ahaha, so I'm gonna call it quits on this hunt.  My brain is tired and I'm really feeling the eye-strain too.  Still, I got 19/25, and I'm pretty happy with that! c: Plus, I already got my Dragonscale egg, which was the main thing I wanted.
And big congrats to @Blink. on getting the Golden egg!! (ﾉ^ヮ^)ﾉ*:・ﾟ✧


----------



## SpaceTokki77

congrats to @Blink. on the golden egg!

ive given up on the egg hunt, i’ve got what i wanted. goodbye eternal stress egg hunt and good luck to everyone still participating


----------



## Blueskyy

Ok now I got the code for puzzle 18. Again while on a walk. It’s amazing what breaks can do for your brain!


----------



## SpaceTokki77

AndyP08 said:


> It’s amazing what breaks can do for your brain!


hear that kids? take a break lmao


----------



## cIementine

three more eggs and i can be free of this cursed annual event


----------



## Blueskyy

SpaceTokki77 said:


> hear that kids? take a break lmao


As I continue solving clues while on the break. I guess it really isn’t a break


----------



## Tasuot

No joke, this is the first Easter Egg Hunt event that I've managed to participate in and it's been one heck of a rollercoaster ride 

I just need 1 more egg and then I can get the Prismatic egg. Can the egg gods please just bless me this one time. I really don't ask for much LOL


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Ughh, it's like I KNOW what some of the eggs are referring to, but I don't know where to look  But this is the most I've ever found (I think). I'm feeling kinda good about getting that prismatic egg collectable <3 I'm hoping that by the time I get the participation eggs from the egg decorating contest, that it'll still be in stock. Hehe


----------



## heaven.

i already got the collectibles i wanted but the completionist in me _really_ wants to solve all of the clues still anyway. my poor brain.


----------



## Giddy

Congrats @Blink. enjoy that beautiful golden egg~

gonna try and do more of this tomorrow; my heads not in it tonight~ good luck to everyone else so far! Leep at it!


----------



## amemome

will there be any more mini restocks today?


----------



## Dinosaurz

Help I forgot how to think


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

LMAO 24 had me for so long I respelled it a thousand times until I realized it meant something different. 
ugh, this hunt is making my brain work too hard haha


----------



## deana

My ideas are just getting more and more ridiculous at this point 

I am going to be very interested to see the answers get revealed


----------



## Tiffany

I've found 10 eggs and I don't think I'll be finding any more.


----------



## Antonio

You could say...that blink solved all the puzzles within a blink of the eye.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

It took hours of brain-numbing searching, emptying a good deal of my wallet, and further depleting my inventory, but I'm happy to say I should have a complete egg collection again by tomorrow.  Thank you for yet another engaging egg hunt, staff!  I can't wait to see the answers for the ones I missed, #8 and #12 especially lol.


----------



## BluebearL

Solved #8 and bought my squid egg to go with my dragon scale egg!
I knew approximately where it was but it took a while to find. 

Ready to call it a day and retire from egg hunting this year.


----------



## Opal

Woohooo got the squid egg. I guess I have to say bye to the prismatic egg since I can't get that anymore. Anyone know when we will get the participation prize for the egg decorating? Planning on using that to get the daisy egg since I can't solve any more clues, my brain is fried  Proud of myself for solving 12 tho, even if I have no clue how to solve the other half.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I can't believe I couldn't find egg #7 until just now. Wow I am dumb


----------



## Paperboy012305

Sheesh, I was on a big egg roll (No pun intended, though there are a little) until I hit a thinking roadblock. I mean, I know where most of them are, it's just that their locations are very very stealthy and overlooked.


----------



## toxapex

Still 5 I haven't found, but my day unfortunately turned sour irl and so I'm approaching the "not having fun point" with the hunt... Wanted one more for the prism egg but I think I'll just call it here and grab two more squid eggs


----------



## Blueskyy

8, 14, 15, 16, 17, 19, 25 are still out there for me. Maybe it’s time I truly throw in the towel now. Think I’m just going to use these 3 eggs and the participation eggs to buy the squid egg tomorrow and cal it a hunt well done


----------



## AlyssaAC

Just need one more egg to get another daisy egg to sell, but I’m out of ideas...


----------



## LambdaDelta

I direct all my ire to whoever decided to put egg #5 _there_


----------



## corlee1289

Found 15 eggs! Enough for the beautiful prismatic egg!

Will there be another restock tonight or should I call it in for the night and let my brain rest?


----------



## Lynnatchii

AndyP08 said:


> 8, 14, 15, 16, 17, 19, 25 are still out there for me. Maybe it’s time I truly throw in the towel now. Think I’m just going to use these 3 eggs and the participation eggs to buy the squid egg tomorrow and cal it a hunt well done


Wow, you still have alot of egg you haven't found (i mean me too i guess lol) Good luck! 

Also what the heck is this?




This startled me, gosh i hate how scary it is


----------



## AlyssaAC

Found a third egg! Gonna go buy another daisy egg to sell and I think I’m done with this event. Phew...


----------



## Blueskyy

corlee1289 said:


> Found 15 eggs! Enough for the beautiful prismatic egg!
> 
> Will there be another restock tonight or should I call it in for the night and let my brain rest?


They said earlier tomorrow at 5 pm eastern there will be a large restock. It seems like any restocks happening today are pretty random and in low quantities.


----------



## corlee1289

AndyP08 said:


> They said earlier tomorrow at 5 pm eastern there will be a large restock. It seems like any restocks happening today are pretty random and in low quantities.


Thank you so much for the information! I can finally take a break until tomorrow afternoon 

(That’s what I thought about the low restock since I didn’t see any large amounts for sale)


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

aaaaa well I think I'm gonna give up now. 10 eggs is good enough. Bought a dragonscale egg


----------



## Antonio

THE HELL IS THIS ****, TF


----------



## Dinosaurz

2-D said:


> View attachment 366238
> 
> THE HELL IS THIS ****, TF


Nice twitch plug


----------



## Megaroni

Dinosaurz said:


> Nice twitch plug


I'm gonna need a lmao emote


----------



## Rowbowkid800

Ugh I’m so close to the sixth egg


----------



## xara

IM CACKLING i just jokingly inserted an answer for #15 and it was right????? i-


----------



## Blueskyy

xara said:


> IM CACKLING i just jokingly inserted an answer for #15 and it was right????? i-


That one has stumped me all day!!


----------



## Lynnatchii

I just need 2 more eggs aaAhhhHhh


----------



## Rowbowkid800

I don’t know how puzzles work could someone fill me in


----------



## Insulaire

Rowbowkid800 said:


> I don’t know how puzzles work could someone fill me in





> Puzzle: Use the clue to work out the code. Once you've worked it out, click your egg amount from your sidebar or profile, and enter the code in the "Redeem" box as shown below. Make sure to type it in all caps and with no spaces or symbols in place of "CODEGOESHERE".


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Rowbowkid800 said:


> I don’t know how puzzles work could someone fill me in


Click the number of egg currency in your sidebar and it'll come up with a box to input a code.  The code is where the answer to the puzzle goes (in all capital letters, as Insulaire mentioned)


----------



## Rowbowkid800

Insulaire said:


> You click your egg count then click redeem and type your answer to the puzzle in all caps


Ohhhhhhhh


----------



## Lynnatchii

I always got exited when i see a notification after i clicked on something. Often it was only because someone replies on a thread TT


----------



## Rowbowkid800

YESSS I DID A PUZZLE I GOT MY 6TH EGG


----------



## xara

was about to call it quits but then i managed to solve #15, #16 and #25 so looks like i’m in for another night of hunting.


----------



## justina

Is there a certain time the eggs restock or is it random?


----------



## Pintuition

Ending the night having found 21/25 clues. Not bad at all! I’m still going to look tomorrow but that’s probably all I will find this year unless I get lucky. Hopefully tomorrow I have good luck with restocks too!


----------



## Rowbowkid800

I got my inkling egg finally


----------



## amemome

justina said:


> Is there a certain time the eggs restock or is it random?


it looks like it will be random until there's a big restock tomorrow!


----------



## joey ^_^

man i keep flipping back and forth between feeling content because i got two (2) egg collectibles now and feeling like i ought to keep hunting to Maximize the Experience sdlfkjsdlkj i need to calm down.  thanks to the staff for the pretty eggs!!


----------



## Valzed

Congrats, @Blink.! I am always in awe of those who figure out all 25 clues. You definitely earned that Golden Egg!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Valzed said:


> Congrats, @Blink.! I am always in awe of those who figure out all 25 clues. You definitely earned that Golden Egg!



I still find it a little strange that with all of that effort put in, the person who finds all 25 eggs still has to spend those eggs to receive it from the shop rather than just be gifted the egg. Especially since it's not even the most unique-looking egg imo.


----------



## Peach_Jam

still can't find 16 and 17 :T


----------



## Paperboy012305

Not too long ago I recently found #14, and It took a while to understand. Has anyone else found it too?


----------



## BluebearL

Paperboy012305 said:


> Not too long ago I recently found #14, and It took a while to understand. Has anyone else found it too?


Yes I found it yesterday, it was probably my favourite one to find!


----------



## Blueskyy

I finally found egg 16. I definitely did overthink that one!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2021



BluebearL said:


> Yes I found it yesterday, it was probably my favourite one to find!


I feel like I understand the clue but the place I looked made no sense. That one drives me nuts haha.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

I wish someone could help me out with just one egg. 15 is all I ask XD jkjk

On a side note, can we please do a scavenger hunt one year where we can form teams (albeit limited to one or two members)? That could prove pretty entertaining and the mods could even try harder clues and puzzles if they feel it is necessary.


----------



## Stella-Io

Yoo 6 eggs. I'm probably not gonna find anymore so now I just gotta wait until the shop restocks. Wish I could get 10 cause the dragonscale egg looks cool.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Would it be considered asking for a hint to ask if there was a way to see timestamps of posts or use the search bar to search for a specific time and date?


----------



## Rowbowkid800

Congratulations @Blink. i didn’t realize that someone got the golden egg yet but congratulations


----------



## Antonio

Dinosaurz said:


> Nice twitch plug


OH ****, I literally did not see that. no one gonna believe me lol


----------



## ~Kilza~

Man, I finally got egg #2. I can't believe it took me this long to get it, since the answer makes complete sense but I literally was not thinking of the answer at all until it somehow popped into my head just a moment ago, lol.

I have 6 eggs now, so I'm just going to stop searching. As much as I would love a second Dragonscale egg, I have zero faith in my ability to figure out 4 of the remaining 9 clues I'm stuck on, lol. 16/25 is alright, I suppose. Even if I'm a bit disappointed I couldn't do better, that's still 1 more than I got during the last egg hunt. At least I can gift a My Melody egg to a friend now, so I'm happy about that.

(for future reference, eggs I couldn't get: 6, 8, 12, 13, 14, 16, 17, 20, 25)


----------



## hestu

oh man eggs 17, 23, & 25 are mad bumming me out


----------



## BetsySundrop

I just want to say THANK YOU for the puzzles, because I am realllly bad at the clues, lol.


----------



## Foreverfox

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> I still find it a little strange that with all of that effort put in, the person who finds all 25 eggs still has to spend those eggs to receive it from the shop rather than just be gifted the egg. Especially since it's not even the most unique-looking egg imo.


Sammmeeee! I always feel like that's something you earned, not something you should have to buy.


----------



## Dunquixote

I was hoping to get at least two eggs but only got 13 eggs. :/ Still can’t figure out the ones i was stuck on yesterday.


----------



## Franny

any idea when the shop restocks with the sold out eggs? im eyeing that my melody egg hard.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2021

any idea when the shop restocks with the sold out eggs? im eyeing that my melody egg hard.


----------



## xara

Dunquixote said:


> I was hoping to get at least two eggs but only got 13 eggs. :/ Still can’t figure out the ones i was stuck on yesterday.



13 is still an amazing accomplishment! 



Franny said:


> any idea when the shop restocks with the sold out eggs? im eyeing that my melody egg hard.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2021
> 
> any idea when the shop restocks with the sold out eggs? im eyeing that my melody egg hard.



there’ll be a large restock at 5pm EST tomorrow.


----------



## Franny

xara said:


> there’ll be a large restock at 5pm EST tomorrow.


nooooo, i'll be in class then :[ guess i'll be missing out haha


----------



## Peach_Jam

Franny said:


> nooooo, i'll be in class then :[ guess i'll be missing out haha


It restocked just now!


----------



## deana

Shop has restocked guys!


----------



## Franny

Peach_Jam said:


> It restocked just now!


OHMmMmYGOSH what a coincidence im so HAPPY!!! THANK YOU FOR TELLING ME


----------



## xara

Franny said:


> OHMmMmYGOSH what a coincidence im so HAPPY!!! THANK YOU FOR TELLING ME



the egg gods came through for you snsjsjjs,, congrats on your my melody egg!


----------



## oak

Oh no I missed the prism egg again. Fingers crossed for tomorrow y'all


----------



## Franny

xara said:


> the egg gods came through for you snsjsjjs,, congrats on your my melody egg!


IKR im so happy hahaha <3 <3 whatever mod is lurking on this thread ily


----------



## Tasuot

Not me walking away from the computer right as the re-stock happened   

Pls I want the prismatic egg


----------



## Lynnatchii

YUS I GET MY MELODY AND SQUID EGG YAYAYYA


----------



## corlee1289

Noooo... I missed the prismatic egg restock!

There were only 2! D:


----------



## Lynnatchii

Egg 17 and egg 23 seems so obvious, but when I went there, it wasn't there. Why why why why why why

I feel like i drained my brain in this more than school stuff.


----------



## Kattea

Ahhh, got the last egg I need to buy a Melody Egg tomorrow. What a satisfying event, loved the puzzles. Thank you staff for your hard work. <3

Can't wait to kick myself when I see all the answers I didn't get.


----------



## kikotoot

I'm already coming back to this thread with a mini-nostalgia for some of the clues 

Me to myself while sipping a hot chamomile: "Remember when you audaciously attempted and succeeded at 14? Ah, good times."


----------



## Firesquids

OH MY GOD THE ANSWER TO NUMBER 6 HAS BEEN RIGHT IN FRONT OF MY FACE FOR HOURS.
I even understood the reference but was looking in the wrong place. lol Whelp I think that's all the eggs I'm getting from this event.


----------



## deana

Aaaaaand I got the last egg I need to buy a dragonscale egg tomorrow once I get those participation eggs  22/25 eggs found so I am pretty dang impressed with myself

Still never figured out clues 5, 8, or 12 and I think I am pretty much fully giving up on them


----------



## KittenNoir

I haven't found anymore today only 1


----------



## LambdaDelta

I GOT WHAT I NEEDED, THOSE LAST 3 EGGS CAN GO SHOVE IT


----------



## Megaroni

leafing through the locked logs will be the death of me


----------



## Kirbyz

im so late but congrats @Blink.!!! golden eggie!!!


----------



## Lynnatchii

13/25. I thought i will at least got 20, or at least 15. Kinda not feeling proud of myself because of that :/ ig reading people's comment who can't get anymore than 15 kinda helps, because i can feel better of myself getting more than them. Still tho, this last two (egg 17 and egg 23) are getting on my nerves :c

I just want the daisy egg ༎ຶ‿༎ຶ


----------



## Holla

I missed most of the weekend but I had time to pop on briefly to nab enough eggs for the Squid egg which is the main one I wanted. I’ll try to get a few more tomorrow between work before the event ends, but I’m happy I was able to get the egg I wanted most. 

Good luck to those still hunting!


----------



## LambdaDelta

lmao, I just got an idea and found another

free bells, I guess


----------



## Paperboy012305

17/25 eggs found. I believe that's a new record for finding the most eggs throughout the first Egg Hunt I did (Which was 2015) to now.

I'll still hunt for more eggs of course, I love this event.


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

This egg hunt has been my personal best, and I'm frankly shocked I got this many?? But I have a Fear I won't end up getting my eggie because I'm having some terrible timing for restocks


----------



## kayleee

Hopefully more prismatic eggs will be restocked... I’ve missed it every time lol


----------



## oceanchild8

Probably won't get enough eggs for a prismatic one at this rate . I'd love to see the data on the results lol. Like average number of eggs found, and which ones were the toughest for members.


----------



## MapleSilver

I kind of planned on getting a prismatic egg, but I really don't have the patience to try to figure out any more clues. Overall a great event though! Managed to find enough for both a squid and a daisy egg.


----------



## Corndoggy

i managed to get some more eggs and bought the squib egg


----------



## Airysuit

Lol I thought i found 21 but it was actually 23  idc at least i found it!
Only need 1 more to get the daisy egg!


----------



## Corrie

I need one more egg until I can get my melody egg!!!!!

Edit: checked the shop. Dang it! Sold out. I was too slow ahhhhh


----------



## Airysuit

Whoo found nr 9! Lol so obvious now that I found it  got my daisy egg, still gonna look a bit for the others but I'm finally happy now


----------



## Paperboy012305

If I get two more eggs, I'll have enough to buy a My Melody Egg, and use the extra egg currency from the egg decorating contest to buy an extra Daisy Egg to sell maybe.


----------



## _Donut_

I'm not sure if it's my brain being mushed from this egg hunt but anyone else seeing that horrifying zipper banner nightmare fuel? Just woke up and that scared the hell out of me   Maybe he's just angry I'm unable to get half these clues :/


----------



## LambdaDelta

_Donut_ said:


> I'm not sure if it's my brain being mushed from this egg hunt but anyone else seeing that horrifying zipper banner nightmare fuel? Just woke up and that scared the hell out of me   Maybe he's just angry I'm unable to get half these clues :/


it's real, don't worry

nightmare zipper from the depths of hell is a longstanding tbt tradition


----------



## _Donut_

LambdaDelta said:


> it's real, don't worry
> 
> nightmare zipper from the depths of hell is a longstanding tbt tradition



I'm afraid he's gonna turn tables around and start hunting me now


----------



## Megaroni

The hooting parliment one has me feeling like I'm so close yet so far


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

I definitely know 24, but can't figure out exactly the phrase to put in


----------



## xara

finally found #19 and can now afford another my melody or squid egg!! or i can keep torturing myself so that i can try and snag a dragonscale egg.


----------



## LambdaDelta

xara said:


> finally found #19 and can now afford another my melody or squid egg!! or i can keep torturing myself so that i can try and snag a dragonscale egg.
> 
> View attachment 366320


torture! torture! go for the torture!


----------



## ali.di.magix

I'm surprised I can find so many this time round, thank you staff for making it easy for my brain lol  having said that, I feel Im _so so _close yet so far with some of these eggs!


----------



## Megaroni

xara said:


> finally found #19 and can now afford another my melody or squid egg!! or i can keep torturing myself so that i can try and snag a dragonscale egg.
> 
> View attachment 366320


I'm in the same boat. It's 1 am and I'm going crazy trying to find a tailor made creature. I've looked everywhere


----------



## Kirbyz

my brain isn’t working today, ill leave the other 11 unsolved eggs for tomorrow


----------



## Alienfish

rip no sleep for me tonight with that 11 pm restock LOL

also yeah still need a few more but i kinda give up unless i find them by accident lol


----------



## JellyBeans

i've made a grave mistake in finding number 23... now i either have to just have a spare egg or find 2 more


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

Omg I've gotten twenty. Finally figured out the puzzles


----------



## Airysuit

Ahh man I just realized nr 24 but I can't find out the correct code... waahh

Edit: Got it


----------



## jiny

#14 is literally driving me insane bc i think i have an idea of where it is but i go to where i think it is and its not there !!!! my brain works better at night tho i guess because i just found 2 eggs that were stressing me out earlier :")


----------



## daringred_

ngl, i'm really starting to worry i won't get the rainbow egg. it's the main reason i participated this year, and tried so hard, and i'm gonna be devastated if i don't get one after all the time/energy/thinking i put in


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

daringred_ said:


> ngl, i'm really starting to worry i won't get the rainbow egg. it's the main reason i participated this year, and tried so hard, and i'm gonna be devastated if i don't get one after all the time/energy/thinking i put in


Feeling the same OTL I'm trying to stay positive for restocks today but I'm also going to bed in a few hours and I'm getting bummed after stressing out so much over it ahaha


----------



## jiny

i think im done for tonight lol,, once i get the 3 egg currency from the egg decorating contest i'll have enough to snag a my melody egg  
ima keep trying to find the last clues i need in the morning tho lololol


----------



## daringred_

ivelostmyspectacles said:


> Feeling the same OTL I'm trying to stay positive for restocks today but I'm also going to bed in a few hours and I'm getting bummed after stressing out so much over it ahaha



at the risk of sounding childish/dramatic/entitled etc. i'm actually going to cry if i don't end up with it lmao. would feel garbage if, after all that, i couldn't get one because of "limited stock". and if the only restock is at 5PM EST/EDT, everyone's obviously going to be here so i can't help feeling i have no chance rip.


----------



## Pintuition

I will have you all know that I had not one but TWO different egg-related dreams last night.  And no, dream me was dumb and it didn’t help me find more lol.

Hoping for a prismatic egg restock today! I can’t believe I found enough last night to get one plus the daisy with the participation eggs from the decorating contest. Wahoo!


----------



## Giddy

I'm gonna try my best to find some more eggs, I'll have enough once my three eggs are given out for the edd decorating event, but that 6 egg collectible is taunting me ;_:


----------



## Dunquixote

I need about five more eggs until I have enough to get at least two eggs. I haven’t gone to bed yet   .


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

daringred_ said:


> at the risk of sounding childish/dramatic/entitled etc. i'm actually going to cry if i don't end up with it lmao. would feel garbage if, after all that, i couldn't get one because of "limited stock". and if the only restock is at 5PM EST/EDT, everyone's obviously going to be here so i can't help feeling i have no chance rip.


Oh yeah welp I didn't hear about anything happening at 5 but I won't be here anyway lmao 

I remember there was a rush for Moonlight Halloweaster eggs back in October and I managed to snag one of those when a restock happened, and they didn't sell out too fast, so I'm hoping we'll have some sizeable stocks before it's too late? But yeah, I'm bummed right now aha


----------



## daringred_

ivelostmyspectacles said:


> Oh yeah welp I didn't hear about anything happening at 5 but I won't be here anyway lmao
> 
> I remember there was a rush for Moonlight Halloweaster eggs back in October and I managed to snag one of those when a restock happened, and they didn't sell out too fast, so I'm hoping we'll have some sizeable stocks before it's too late? But yeah, I'm bummed right now aha



it's like 10PM for me when that happens, rip. thought a couple early restocks GMT time might work in my favor, but it seems there isn't/wasn't one. (not while i was awake anyway lmao.) idk. maybe it's the communist or whatever in me, but i think limiting stock for prizes in a contest/event like this is a bit meh. i'll just have to hope the restock pool is, like, 25 or something, but knowing my luck it'll probably only be 10.


----------



## Muna

It was so fun! I got Dragonscale and Squid egg and I'm very happy with those 
I'm also pretty happy with myself as I got 16/25 taking it easy. I don't want to spent too much time on the rest so I think I'm done. Although I'm little angry at 24 as it sounds so obvious but doesn't work.


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

daringred_ said:


> it's like 10PM for me when that happens, rip. thought a couple early restocks GMT time might work in my favor, but it seems there isn't/wasn't one. (not while i was awake anyway lmao.) idk. maybe it's the communist or whatever in me, but i think limiting stock for prizes in a contest/event like this is a bit meh. i'll just have to hope the restock pool is, like, 25 or something, but knowing my luck it'll probably only be 10.


 Fingers crossed for a large restock ​


----------



## KittenNoir

Dunquixote said:


> I need about five more eggs until I have enough to get at least two eggs. I haven’t gone to bed yet   .


I just want to find 4 more haha I am going crazy


----------



## Chris

I got four hours sleep last night for a total of nine hours since the hunt began. Yep, mods lose sleep over this too!  

I'll be here all day to answer any questions as you scramble to find the final eggs. Although it may take a few cups of coffee to attain some semblance of coherency. 

Please remember that the hunt is not yet over so if you have found all 25 eggs,  or have otherwise bowed out, to please make sure not to discuss the word choice or your thought process surrounding the clues. This is to avoid accidentally giving out any hints. Thank you!


----------



## AtomicNyx

By what everyone says, the first 5 seem to be the easiest, but even after a couple hours (with a few breaks), I still have only found #1. I feel my faith in myself slipping ...    I just need 2 more!! Goodluck everyone!


----------



## X10Rinne

late to the party but just got off work and was greeted by this asdhjka hello there




egg hunt temporarily paused in favor of finding all the random variations of zipper  ? 
how many of these are there...?


----------



## Megaroni

Great to know that everyone's descending into madness with me. And @daringred_ if it makes you feel any better I've already almost cried many times over this over the past 24 hours. Why do I find this fun


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

I just need one more egg and the ones from the decorating contest to get a squid! (I gave up on the prismatic one


----------



## AtomicNyx

Sloom Lagoon said:


> I just need one more egg and the ones from the decorating contest to get a squid! (I gave up on the prismatic one  )



Im in the same boat! Just need to find one more before bed, the egg hunt will unfortunately end while I sleep


----------



## ReeBear

...I told myself I'd stop looking but I just want one more egg ;www;


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ivelostmyspectacles said:


> I remember there was a rush for Moonlight Halloweaster eggs back in October and I managed to snag one of those when a restock happened, and they didn't sell out too fast, so I'm hoping we'll have some sizeable stocks before it's too late? But yeah, I'm bummed right now aha


I'm thinking they prob will do a pretty big restock cause it would absolutely be a shame to work so hard for all those egg currencies and then not get the egg you want.

at least I hope they do a big restock, if I miss that prism egg again I'm prob gonna have to quit for a while lol ;_;


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm thinking they prob will do a pretty big restock cause it would absolutely be a shame to work so hard for all those egg currencies and then not get the egg you want.
> 
> at least I hope they do a big restock, if I miss that prism egg again I'm prob gonna have to quit for a while lol ;_;


My brain's worked too hard not to have a big restock  please zipper t bunny please deliver us our eggs


----------



## Goldenapple

I'm gonna be really upset when 24 is revealed because no matter what I type in (in all caps, no spaces), it doesn't work


----------



## Furrton

It works if it is the right answer. 

I bought 2 dragon eggs even though I would have liked the rainbowy egg. They are so beautiful. MY FIRST ITEMS!!! I have stuff now! 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2021

By the way, getting this when I Advanced Search:

_An unexpected database error occurred. Please try again later._

Did I search too much???


----------



## Goldenapple

Furrton said:


> It works if it is the right answer.
> 
> I bought 2 dragon eggs even though I would have liked the rainbowy egg. They are so beautiful. MY FIRST ITEMS!!! I have stuff now!


I mean yeah, that is how it works after all. Just having difficulty figuring out said word. It seems like it should be obvious, but it never works. Congrats on the eggs! I'm aiming for just one


----------



## Bluebellie

Hi, Does anyone know when the Easter egg decorating participation eggs come out?


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

Goldenapple said:


> I mean yeah, that is how it works after all. Just having difficulty figuring out said word. It seems like it should be obvious, but it never works. Congrats on the eggs! I'm aiming for just one


I struggled so hard on that one and I literally just got it a few hours ago. I tried every possible combination of letters I could think to type in for THE longest time, so I feel you


----------



## Chris

Bluebellie said:


> Hi, Does anyone know when the Easter egg decorating participation eggs come out?


They will go out at *5PM EDT *today (Monday). There will also be a larger Easter egg restock in the shop at the same time.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Vrisnem said:


> They will go out at *5PM EDT *today (Monday). There will also be a larger Easter egg restock in the shop at the same time.


I'm praying for all the peeps and myself who want a prism egg


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

Not me refreshing the shop intermittently already


----------



## Pintuition

Will there be any sort of raffle at the end for leftover eggs? I don't anticipate having any but I thought I'd ask just in case I find any more!


----------



## Chris

Pintuition said:


> Will there be any sort of raffle at the end for leftover eggs? I don't anticipate having any but I thought I'd ask just in case I find any more!


We typically will offer you a way to convert your leftover egg currency to forum bells.


----------



## KittenNoir

I have been doing this for well over 8 hours and I have only found 1 egg  I am giving up


----------



## Furrton

The search is back up for me. Sorry to make anyone panic!! 

edit: down to four eggs now... I have had fun but I am going to stop here! DID I GET ON THE LEADER BOARDS??  This was super fun and now I know where to go.


----------



## Goldenapple

accidentally finding an egg while looking for another is painful because it wasn't the egg I was looking for, but it is also very very nice because it means I don't have to look for the egg that I stumbled upon...  

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2021

whew, finishing with just 10 eggs feels nice... Looking for 10 eggs was hard enough, I can't imagine looking for 15 more, or even just 5 more. Good luck to everyone still participating in the egg hunt!


----------



## Dinosaurz

UGHH I found the last 2 eggs!!! I’m happy but a little upset I got so stuck yesterday on them!!!


----------



## Furrton

Goldenapple said:


> accidentally finding an egg while looking for another is painful because it wasn't the egg I was looking for, but it is also very very nice because it means I don't have to look for the egg that I stumbled upon...
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2021
> 
> whew, finishing with just 10 eggs feels nice... Looking for 10 eggs was hard enough, I can't imagine looking for 15 more, or even just 5 more. Good luck to everyone still participating in the egg hunt!


Welcome to the red egg club


----------



## Blueskyy

Working on these last few I need. I’m trying to redo my profile. New username, new egg collection ideas, this nice banner. I don’t think I’ll be able to get anymore eggs however.


----------



## Plainbluetees

welp... I need one more egg to get a turquoise squid but my brain is absolutely fried. Good luck to everybody making a last minute search!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Egg 14 really is fun. I can't believe it took me as long as it did to figure this one out. Here's to hoping for that prismatic egg restock.


----------



## Corrie

Ugh, I really hope I can grab a My Melody egg during the restock. It'll match my theme so bad.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> Ugh, I really hope I can grab a My Melody egg during the restock. It'll match my theme so bad.


same i need more of them!

too cute


----------



## amemome

prismatic egg... please come home to me!


----------



## Rika092

Corrie said:


> Ugh, I really hope I can grab a My Melody egg during the restock. It'll match my theme so bad.



Also waiting to grab my-melody egg here... seeing that the batch size went from 25 to 20 and that so many people still haven’t redeemed their eggs though, I’m slightly worried that I won’t be fast enough to grab one during restock...


----------



## corlee1289

I think I’m done. My brain doesn’t want to solve the other riddles anymore and I’ve got 15.


----------



## Azrael

Ugh, I just want to get at least 3 more so I can get a Melody, Squid and Daisy egg! 

But my brain is a blank!


----------



## Lynnatchii

Can't wait to see the answers and crying because I'm shaming myself because how obvious it is but my pea brain is too stupid to know. YaaaAaaaY
On the bright side, i manage to get at least half of the eggs and get 3 colorful eggs. WoOohoooOo..?


----------



## Furrton

I


CatladyNiesha said:


> Can't wait to see the answers and crying because I'm shaming myself because how obvious it is but my pea brain is too stupid to know. YaaaAaaaY
> On the bright side, i manage to get at least half of the eggs and get 3 colorful eggs. WoOohoooOo..?


Basically whoever has the most time wins...same with anything with a time limit. Do not feel bad!


----------



## Mairmalade

Congratulations on your fresh, shiny golden egg, @Blink. ! 

Best of luck to everyone else continuing on with their own egg hunt under the watchful eyes of Zipper today. May your basket be filled with all the eggies you're hoping to pick up!


----------



## Insulaire

Got to 15/25 solved and I think I'll stop there to not let the rest of these clues overwork my brain in Pepe Silvia fashion. Looking forward to the prism egg restock-- hopefully everyone is indeed able to purchase one who can!


----------



## skarmoury

I said I was done with the hunt yesterday but an hour ago I persevered (at the expense of all the irl stuff I need to do dhskdjks) and found 3 more eggs! Gonna wait for the 3 participation eggs to get another My Melody egg.
19/25 doesn't seem too bad given my crazy weekend schedule! Thanks staff for another great egg hunt, officially retreating for this event


----------



## Lynnatchii

Furrton said:


> I
> 
> Basically whoever has the most time wins...same with anything with a time limit. Do not feel bad!


I'm trying to feel proud since this IS my first egg hunt. I feel like i used my brain too much for this to the point i drained it and not let it rest properly to recharge. I didn't even focused much on school either because of that.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

FINALLY figured out the last puzzle and have enough to (hopefully..,m,,,) get another my melody egg during restock. My smooth brain hurts during this event every year more than it does doing any of my uni assignments. 

But genuinely, thank you staff for always making this one of my favorite times of year. <3 <3 <3


----------



## sleepydreepy

UGH I literally need one more egg! I'm so frustrated lol


----------



## Jyurei

Ugh, is it bad that even though I will have enough to get the eggs that I want once the participation prize from the decorating contest is delivered I just CAN'T give up without figuring out all the clues?? I'm still missing eggs 8, 16, 17, 20 and 25 but I'm not sure if I'm getting any new epiphanies at this point


----------



## ReeBear

Jyurei said:


> Ugh, is it bad that even though I will have enough to get the eggs that I want once the participation prize from the decorating contest is delivered I just CAN'T give up without figuring out all the clues?? I'm still missing eggs 8, 16, 17, 20 and 25 but I'm not sure if I'm getting any new epiphanies at this point


Mooood ahahaha, like I decorated an egg for participation points so I’d stop looking at the clues but they’re haunting me ;w; I just want to know the answers now please Zipper


----------



## Furrton

Just imagine how good we will feel for giving up when we read how convoluted the search was!


----------



## jiny

im still missing a whole lot but i finally figured out the puzzle i was struggling on ;__;
i really want to try to get enough for a prismatic including the 3 participation eggs but ik thats gonna be so stressful


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny

ReeBear said:


> Mooood ahahaha, like I decorated an egg for participation points so I’d stop looking at the clues but they’re haunting me ;w; I just want to know the answers now please Zipper


Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-whoa,
At 10PM I'll let you know!​


----------



## Insulaire

I just wanna say, you know these clues are tough when even @Zipper T. Bunny has a zero egg count!


----------



## Nefarious

I can't wait to know what the answer to number 2 is. It's legit the only puzzle I couldn't figure out, I just know it's going to be one I'm going to beat myself up for not getting it haha.


----------



## -Lumi-

NefariousKing said:


> I can't wait to know what the answer to number 2 is. It's legit the only puzzle I couldn't figure out, I just know it's going to be one I'm going to beat myself up for not getting it haha.



Puzzle 2 (as well as a bunch of other clues ) is evading me as well! And I really feel like once it’s revealed I’ll just be like, “_oh my gosh of course it’s that”_. Ah well! Im interested to see all the answers


----------



## daringred_

-Lumi- said:


> Puzzle 2 (as well as a bunch of other clues ) is evading me as well! And I really feel like once it’s revealed I’ll just be like, “_oh my gosh of course it’s that”_. Ah well! Im interested to see all the answers





NefariousKing said:


> I can't wait to know what the answer to number 2 is. It's legit the only puzzle I couldn't figure out, I just know it's going to be one I'm going to beat myself up for not getting it haha.



you two are gonna hate yourselves when #2 gets revealed lmaoooo


----------



## jiny

i think i may stop hunting soon, once the 3 eggs get distributed i'll have enough for my melody egg and i'll be happy @__@


----------



## Holla

I managed to find a few more to get a second Squid egg. I’m hoping to hopefully find enough for a third. My dream is to get a full lineup of them  (I love them so much ok) and I doubt I have the bells to buy them from others so I’m going to try and get as many as I can as a start.


----------



## N e s s

I’m speedrunning atm just found 9 eggs in about 30 minutes


----------



## sleepydreepy

I wonder if there will be any bonus eggs/clues this year? If I remember correctly that's happened a couple times in the past. 

I literally need just one more egg for the my melody egg!! im going crazy


----------



## N e s s

Just found my 10th egg so I bought the red egg, I’m done


----------



## Dinosaurz

sleepydreepy said:


> I wonder if there will be any bonus eggs/clues this year? If I remember correctly that's happened a couple times in the past.
> 
> I literally need just one more egg for the my melody egg!! im going crazy


From what I recall that only happened when the golden egg wasn’t claimed for the last clue


----------



## sleepydreepy

Dinosaurz said:


> From what I recall that only happened when the golden egg wasn’t claimed for the last clue


f

gonna try clicking on random links now maybe I can find one by accident haha...


----------



## Plainbluetees

Ah, I just found one egg while looking for another. Staff, you guys are very clever! Can’t wait to see what obvious location the other eggs where hiding. I’m sure there will be quite a few facepalms. Good luck to everyone still hunting!


----------



## mocha.

What time will the restock be tonight? 10pm edt is 3am my time and I’m scared I’ll miss my chance at snagging a daisy egg :v


----------



## Plainbluetees

mocha. said:


> What time will the restock be tonight? 10pm edt is 3am my time and I’m scared I’ll miss my chance at snagging a daisy egg :v


Daisy eggs have unlimited stock, I think, so you can go buy one now if you have 3 eggs!


----------



## Chris

mocha. said:


> What time will the restock be tonight? 10pm edt is 3am my time and I’m scared I’ll miss my chance at snagging a daisy egg :v


5PM EDT. So 10PM for you.


----------



## Rika092

Will the 5pm EDT shop restock be the last restock for the event?


----------



## Plainbluetees

If I’ve done my math correctly, the participation prize distribution matches up with the restock, right?

Edit: Yes it does. Hoping to snag a squid egg!


----------



## Jeremy

Rika092 said:


> Will the 5pm EDT shop restock be the last restock for the event?


There will likely be a few more small ones. The shop will remain open after the event ends to give more time to spend eggs.


----------



## Princess Mipha

Meh, I really wanted a  My Melody Egg to go between my 4 other eggs, but after searching pretty much nonstop for 2 days straight I have to give up. 3 eggs is what I would need, but I just can't find any anymore and my eyes are too tired now anyways


----------



## ReeBear

Jeremy said:


> There will likely be a few more small ones. The shop will remain open after the event ends to give more time to spend eggs.


Could I uh....... gently suggest that a limited stock/restock model is dropped for future egg hunts as it kinda puts the additional stress of catching a collectible when it's restocked so people can't just focus on/enjoy the egg hunt itself ;www; <3 Also folks not feeling able to take time out/breaks when feeling overwhelmed by the hunt itself as there's a pressure to keep refreshing the shop.
 I appreciate all you do but I think this current model makes some folks (including me) really anxious in a way that subtracts from the fun - especially as the limited/hard to obtain currency already limits how many collectibles will enter circulation. (Would be happy to discuss elsewhere if this is off topic)
edit: sorry if i make no sense, am having a rough flare up recently ;w;


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ReeBear said:


> Could I uh....... gently suggest that a limited stock/restock model is dropped for future egg hunts as it kinda puts the additional stress onto a collectible of being available for restocks so people can't just focus on/enjoy the egg hunt itself ;www; <3 I appreciate all you do but I think this current model makes some folks (including me) really anxious in a way that subtracts from the fun. (Would be happy to discuss elsewhere if this if off topic)


I agree, even with the big restock im genuinely afraid that i wont get the eggie I want before it all gets snatched up


----------



## seliph

is the 5pm one the only one today? if thats allowed to be answered lol


----------



## PeachTea04

I have 2 eggs and they're both whispering in my ear to find one more and exchange it for another daisy egg XO but I don't know if I can, it seems like a waste if I don't use them 

I'm happy with what I've got now, this is the very first Easter hunt I've participated in and so I've become obsessed with getting at least one of each egg collectible EEEEEeeeeeeee


----------



## lemoncrossing

If I find two more eggs, then I can get a my melody egg during the restock. But my brain is so fried that I can’t even figure out the most basic of clues 16/25 ain’t bad I suppose!

The hardest part about the egg hunt isn’t even the clues, it’s catching the restocks lol.


----------



## daringred_

ReeBear said:


> Could I uh....... gently suggest that a limited stock/restock model is dropped for future egg hunts as it kinda puts the additional stress onto a collectible of being available for restocks so people can't just focus on/enjoy the egg hunt itself ;www; <3 I appreciate all you do but I think this current model makes some folks (including me) really anxious in a way that subtracts from the fun - especially as the limited/hard to obtain currency already limits how many collectibles will enter circulation. (Would be happy to discuss elsewhere if this if off topic)



hard agree. was discussing it privately with another user earlier, and it really does zap a lot of the fun out of it. once you're done clue-hunting, it all becomes a game of chance re: whether or not you can click fast enough during the only substantial restock. given all the time, effort and energy put into hunting for the eggs, whether or not people get the prize(s) they were hoping/competing for shouldn't be almost solely up to _pure luck_. obviously appreciate and am thankful for the events and everything the staff does, but the deliberate limitation of certain prizes just isn't it imo.


----------



## Holla

Just found Egg #10 and that really made me smile the second I saw it. I love how clever these clue are (even if they are infuriating sometimes).


----------



## Jacob4

egg 24 is confusing me bc i feel like i know the answer but it's not right lol


----------



## mocha.

Vrisnem said:


> 5PM EDT. So 10PM for you.


Oh that’s great, thanks so much! 


Plainbluetees said:


> Daisy eggs have unlimited stock, I think, so you can go buy one now if you have 3 eggs!


Thank you! I have to wait for the participation eggs to get released because I have no eggs at the minute haha! I must have gotten the times mixed up though so luckily Vris answered!


----------



## -Lumi-

daringred_ said:


> hard agree. was discussing it privately with another user earlier, and it really does zap a lot of the fun out of it. once you're done clue-hunting, it all becomes a game of chance re: whether or not you can click fast enough during the only substantial restock. given all the time, effort and energy put into hunting for the eggs, whether or not people get the prize(s) they were hoping/competing for shouldn't be almost solely up to _pure luck_. obviously appreciate and am thankful for the events and everything the staff does, but the deliberate limitation of certain prizes just isn't it imo.



I completely agree. It’s also additionally frustrating if you want to have your eggs in a specific order for your lineup but have to rely on random & small restocks. You don’t have the flexibility to then purchase your eggs (and flowers or whatever else) in the perfect order for your lineup because you’re just in a rush to get them before they sell out. 

It makes things unnecessarily stressful because like @ReeBear said there’s only so much egg currency to go around, regardless. Even if you solve all 25 clues and get 3 participation eggs - you can still only buy one prismatic egg or two dragon eggs, so why make them limited stock? :/


----------



## Dinosaurz

mocha. said:


> Oh that’s great, thanks so much!
> 
> Thank you! I have to wait for the participation eggs to get released because I have no eggs at the minute haha! I must have gotten the times mixed up though so luckily Vris answered! ❤


Thankfully vris is on bst too so we have him to vouch for European timezones


----------



## mocha.

Dinosaurz said:


> Thankfully vris is on bst too so we have him to vouch for European timezones


I know, so grateful!


----------



## Lynnatchii

-Lumi- said:


> I completely agree. It’s also additionally frustrating if you want to have your eggs in a specific order for your lineup but have to rely on random & small restocks. You don’t have the flexibility to then purchase your eggs (and flowers or whatever else) in the perfect order for your lineup because you’re just in a rush to get them before they sell out.
> 
> It makes things unnecessarily stressful because like @ReeBear said there’s only so much egg currency to go around, regardless. Even if you solve all 25 clues and get 3 participation eggs - you can still only buy one prismatic egg or two dragon eggs, so why make them limited stock? :/


Agree. Guess the staff like to torture us lol. Who knows  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯. hope you guys get the prismatic egg, cuz i won't.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2021

Would there be anything for 1 egg that we could spend with our leftovers? Since there's almost always like giveaways or something for the last events.


----------



## Jyurei

PeachTea04 said:


> I have 2 eggs and they're both whispering in my ear to find one more and exchange it for another daisy egg XO but I don't know if I can, it seems like a waste if I don't use them
> 
> I'm happy with what I've got now, this is the very first Easter hunt I've participated in and so I've become obsessed with getting at least one of each egg collectible EEEEEeeeeeeee


Saaame this is my first egg hunt too! I'm like yeah I got the Prismatic and have enough to get a My Melody egg later BUT if I found the rest of the clues I could get even more lol


----------



## Holla

Well, with a jam packed weekend and work today I was able to squeeze in a little bit of time and I managed to find 15 eggs which is more than I figured. I would like to spend more time on the trickier ones but alas I should focus on work now...

I'm still glad I'll have enough for 3 squid eggs (once the egg decorating eggs are distributed later). It was a fun event as always even if I didn't get to invest the amount of time I would have liked into it.


----------



## HollySeeker

This is my first egg hunt. Why is this so hard?   
I'm amazed at even being able to find 6 of them in all honesty. I gave up with the clues in the end and just searched where I felt there could potentially be some and found my 6th one 
I managed to find 1, 3, 4, 9, 10 and 18.
I don't think I have it in me to try and search for more.


----------



## Shinjukuwu

Sheep Villager said:


> Uh oh, I'm so clumsy it looks like I dropped this Easter card on the ground.
> 
> It would be_ really terrible_ if any_ yellow Easter bunnies_ autographed it while it's on the ground. It would be absolutely devastating. I don't think I could ever recover if that were to happen.
> 
> Maybe I'll think on those clues while my precious card is _totally open_ for autographing.
> I do like the new Daisy and Squid eggs so I'm quite lucky since they're such low cost.​







..I signed


----------



## Hopeless Opus

found 15 eggs and now i almost wish i had saved up for the prismatic egg - i honestly did not think i was going to find so many!  this was so much fun. really looking forward to seeing the other eggs revealed!!


----------



## Halloqueen

I solved a couple more earlier (#20 and #22), bringing my total to 20/25, my best performance in one of the egg hunts to date. Spent 10 yesterday on a Dragonscale Egg. Including the egg decorating contest's 3 participation eggs, if I can just solve two more clues I can afford a Prismatic Egg. Doubt it though, still hung up on #14, #19, #21, #23, and #25.

Looking forward to seeing the reveal later tonight.


----------



## PeachTea04

Jyurei said:


> Saaame this is my first egg hunt too! I'm like yeah I got the Prismatic and have enough to get a My Melody egg later BUT if I found the rest of the clues I could get even more lol



Yasss you get all that egg goodness ψ(  ̄∀  ̄)ψ huehue~

..(‾)  (‾)
(●´ϖ`●) I believe in you friend!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

crying.  I forgot this was a thing

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2021

WAIT THERE IS A RAINBOW AND MELODY EGG? I NEED HURRY UP AND SOLVE SOME CLUES OMG

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2021

bruh I've been so busy I'm  so behind crying aaa


----------



## Paperboy012305

Well, after a good night sleep, I'm going all out again on finding more clues I possibly still cannot find because I believe I have found the maximum I can, and just trying them again will leave to no avail.

Of course, I can still do them despite this.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I look like a cracked head rn. I seriously will sell my tbt soul for the melody and rainbow egg

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2021

LETS GO I ALREADY SOLVED A PUZZLE YESS  BIG BRAIN


----------



## DaisyFan

Looks like I give up. I had a hard time solving most of these clues, thus I found a very few eggs. On the bright side, I just got my precious Daisy Easter Egg, coolio!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

AYE 2 CLUES ALREADY YESSS I FEEL FREAKING SMART


----------



## Dinosaurz

EGGS IN SHOP BUT I DONT HAVE ENOUGH YET SCAM SCAM


----------



## Shinjukuwu

So far I only have 3 eggs lol which I quickly redeemed! I will keep going as it's a fun event but I was just glad to get the Daisy egg as that was my favourite :3


----------



## Pintuition

RESTOCK ALERT, WEE WOO WEE WOO! GRAB THEM EGGOS!


----------



## lemoncrossing

That was such a rush of adrenaline, but I got my dream egg!! Yay!!


----------



## ReeBear

i just tried to buy a my melody egg even though I need to wait for the participation eggs to come through still, brain why do you fail me ;w;


----------



## Dinosaurz

Can’t believe I managed to catch the shop when it was fully stocked haha
if only it was a real restock or I had enough eggs


----------



## daringred_

i think it was only dumb luck i got that, oof-


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I just need 21 eggs to get melody and rainbow thats it


----------



## oak

Dang prism egg, always one step ahead of me   imma keep on trying though.


----------



## corlee1289

Argh! I went to make lunch! Gosh darn my stomach and physical needs of needing food.


----------



## Airysuit

Got 14 out of 25.... not bad for my first egg hunt i think  but i really loved it so definitely gonna try next time!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Wait is this better on pc or does it matter


----------



## corlee1289

Cosmic-chan said:


> Wait is this better on pc or does it matter


It doesn’t matter.


----------



## Blueskyy

Jyurei said:


> Ugh, is it bad that even though I will have enough to get the eggs that I want once the participation prize from the decorating contest is delivered I just CAN'T give up without figuring out all the clues?? I'm still missing eggs 8, 16, 17, 20 and 25 but I'm not sure if I'm getting any new epiphanies at this point


We are missing almost the same eggs, but I got 20 but can’t figure out 15


----------



## Dinosaurz

Blueskyy said:


> We are missing almost the same eggs, but I got 20 but can’t figure out 15


You might beat yourself up over 15 haha


----------



## Halloqueen

Halloqueen said:


> I solved a couple more earlier (#20 and #22), bringing my total to 20/25, my best performance in one of the egg hunts to date. Spent 10 yesterday on a Dragonscale Egg. Including the egg decorating contest's 3 participation eggs, if I can just solve two more clues I can afford a Prismatic Egg. Doubt it though, still hung up on #14, #19, #21, #23, and #25.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the reveal later tonight.


Scratch that, managed to find #19. Now just need one more.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I hate that I know the exact location of the egg but not sure where to tap


----------



## Blueskyy

Dinosaurz said:


> You might beat yourself up over 15 haha


I am going to for sure. I can’t for the life of me figure it out.


----------



## Tiffany

can anyone tell me how to send a collectible egg to someone? thanks


----------



## lemoncrossing

Tiffany said:


> can anyone tell me how to send a collectible egg to someone? thanks


Go to your inventory (found in your profile page), find the collectible you'd like to gift, then click "gift." You'll just need to type in the name of the user you're sending the item to


----------



## Tiffany

lemoncrossing said:


> Go to your inventory (found in your profile page), find the collectible you'd like to gift, then click "gift." You'll just need to type in the name of the user you're sending the item to


Thank you so much! if i can get 2 more eggs i can send my friend one


----------



## lemoncrossing

Now the question is... do I torture myself and try to find 2 more eggs so I can nab a my melody egg? Or save myself the headache and stop obsessing over these clues? Tough decisions. :b


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

Yessss more melody eggsssss


----------



## Megaroni

lemoncrossing said:


> Now the question is... do I torture myself and try to find 2 more eggs so I can nab a my melody egg? Or save myself the headache and stop obsessing over these clues? Tough decisions. :b


Yeah I really really want the prism egg and I can get it if I figure out a few more but it's so harddd


----------



## amemome

gosh the way i keep missing the mini restocks... im going crazy LOL


----------



## N e s s

megantron said:


> Yeah I really really want the prism egg and I can get it if I figure out a few more but it's so harddd


Keep trying buckeroo


----------



## EerieCreatures

Okay I officially give up. orz 18 has to be pretty good though, right?? For my very first event?
#14 is driving me up the wall though because I _think_ I know what it is, but I'm terrified about being wrong. x'c Do we get to find out where the eggs were, at the end of the event?

I'm missing 5, 8, 14, 16, 17, 20, and 23. Some I have an idea for but just, can't find where they might be and I'm too tired to keep trying. ;o;
#15  #12 made me so annoyed because I struggled a lot to figure it out at first, and then once I did I wanted to face palm so hard because of how long it took me. xD
(edit because I got the numbers mixed up because I'm not smart orz)


----------



## Megaroni

N e s s said:


> Keep trying buckeroo


How're you doing with the hunt?


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

EerieCreatures said:


> Okay I officially give up. orz 18 has to be pretty good though, right?? For my very first event?
> #14 is driving me up the wall though because I _think_ I know what it is, but I'm terrified about being wrong. x'c Do we get to find out where the eggs were, at the end of the event?
> 
> I'm missing 5, 8, 14, 16, 17, 20, and 23. Some I have an idea for but just, can't find where they might be and I'm too tired to keep trying. ;o;
> #15 made me so annoyed because I struggled a lot to figure it out at first, and then once I did I wanted to face palm so hard because of how long it took me. xD


 yeah! they always tell us when the event finally ends. 18 is really good B)))


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Rainbow egg I need it. It's better than the dreamy egg


----------



## Rowbowkid800

EerieCreatures said:


> Okay I officially give up. orz 18 has to be pretty good though, right?? For my very first event?
> #14 is driving me up the wall though because I _think_ I know what it is, but I'm terrified about being wrong. x'c Do we get to find out where the eggs were, at the end of the event?
> 
> I'm missing 5, 8, 14, 16, 17, 20, and 23. Some I have an idea for but just, can't find where they might be and I'm too tired to keep trying. ;o;
> #15 made me so annoyed because I struggled a lot to figure it out at first, and then once I did I wanted to face palm so hard because of how long it took me. xD


I hope you know that 15 is a puzzle that you put a answer in the redeem place with the eggs just informing you if you didn’t know


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Wait @Vrisnem did the backdrops? Its like he snuck into my room and head and made these back drops for me  These are so nice fr


----------



## xSuperMario64x

"what's your profession?"

me: missing tbt restocks


----------



## Chris

Cosmic-chan said:


> Wait @Vrisnem did the backdrops? Its like he snuck into my room and head and made these back drops for me  These are so nice fr


I did indeed. I'm pleased you like them.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Vrisnem said:


> I did indeed. I'm pleased you like them.


They're so amazing  !! They're  all literally my aesthetic. Such amazing work. ♡


----------



## daringred_

@Vrisnem said LGBT+ rights this easter <3


----------



## EerieCreatures

TillyGoesMeow said:


> yeah! they always tell us when the event finally ends. 18 is really good B)))


Ohh, good! Thank you! c: I'm excited to see what the ones I can't find are. And yesss, it is! xD



Rowbowkid800 said:


> I hope you know that 15 is a puzzle that you put a answer in the redeem place with the eggs just informing you if you didn’t know


Oh, yes, I did know that, I actually put #15 by mistake when I meant egg #12. ^^;;; I actually really like the puzzles ones, and managed to solve all of those ones. But I appreciate you pointing that out, if I hadn't realized it!


----------



## Corrie

OMG I got my My Melody egg!! I randomly refreshed the shop, not expecting a restock until 5 but what a surprise! YAY!!!!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

daringred_ said:


> @Vrisnem said LGBT+ rights this easter <3


I love it. I may not be LGBTQ but wow these backgrounds are just beautiful


----------



## sleepydreepy

legit need 1 more egg to get the my melody eggie, but I might have to give up. my brain is so fried


----------



## Cosmic-chan

My Melody egg  check ! Thank you @Sweetley  ! Now I just need the rainbow egg


----------



## Roxxy

Can’t afford my dream egg until I get participation points   for enough stock but preparing for disappointment


----------



## Cosmic-chan

LETS GOOO 3RD EGG !!! This is going better than last year !! I'm  just..not over thinking !! I feel happy  !!


----------



## Nefarious

_Eggs 23 and 25 hit me with the fattest of epiphanies. Like I'm feeling so big brain right now haha._

I now have enough to get another Daisy Egg along with the 3 participation eggs. Though if I get three more I can profit from another My Melody Egg instead. Can only hope I get hit thrice again before the event ends.


----------



## -Lumi-

Roxxy said:


> Can’t afford my dream egg until I get participation points   for enough stock but preparing for disappointment



I’ll keep my fingers crossed for you Roxxy! I really hope they have enough in stock for you to get one


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I just need 12 eggs for Rainbow egg before the event ends tonight


----------



## Roxxy

-Lumi- said:


> I’ll keep my fingers crossed for you Roxxy! I really hope they have enough in stock for you to get one


 Tysm!! I am so nervous


----------



## Paperboy012305

I just found #8. Very clever of you to hide there.

Only one more then I can have enough for a My Melody.


----------



## Shinjukuwu

Done my 4th one lol, it's so difficult  5 to go so I can hopefully get a My Melody egg!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

really hope the restock isn't late cause I have a class at 5pm and I would hate to devote my attention away from class cause of a restock lol


----------



## aurora.

This is my first time taking part in this event and I'm proud of myself for getting 17! I'm missing 8, 12, 14, 16, 17, 20, 23 and 24. I'd love to be able to get at least one more but I don't think it's gonna happen. Thanks so much for putting this event together, I've really enjoyed taking part!


----------



## N e s s

megantron said:


> How're you doing with the hunt?


I speedran 10 eggs and got the red one


----------



## Sheep Villager

I wonder if there's any way for the staff to somehow release what pages on TBT had the most traffic during the hunt. Would be interesting to see what the most common wrong spots people looked at were.​


----------



## Cosmic-chan

another  egg ! 4 eggs already  !!


----------



## Bluebellie

I just want to thank the staff for this event.
Even though I haven’t found all eggs, those few that I did find, made me immensely  happy!


----------



## Megaroni

daringred_ said:


> @Vrisnem said LGBT+ rights this easter <3


hello lgbtq community


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Did I... Did I really just find #19??   *slow clap* clever, staff, _reeeeal_ clever


----------



## Cosmic-chan

For some reason this egg hunt feels easier than the last one. It could be just my mind set. Even if I don't get enough to get the rainbow egg all the other eggs are truly cute. These are by far my favorite set of the newer eggs


----------



## Valzed

LambdaDelta said:


> for all your high-res needs


Why do I love this so much? I think it's because this is what I imagine Zipper's true form is...


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I'm not sure what clue I found but..it was clever really clever


----------



## Megaroni

N e s s said:


> I speedran 10 eggs and got the red one


Wait I'm sorry how did you manage to speed run? How long did it take?


----------



## Cosmic-chan

wow 6 eggs in like 30 minutes. Last time it took me a whole day to find one. These are clever spots to place eggs.


----------



## N e s s

megantron said:


> Wait I'm sorry how did you manage to speed run? How long did it take?


10 eggs
45 minutes


----------



## Megaroni

N e s s said:


> 10 eggs
> 45 minutes


Luckyyy, did you get 17 or 8? I'll be very surprised if you managed to get those within 45 minutes


----------



## sleepydreepy

HOLY CRAP I FOUND ONE MORE EGG!! I GASPED OUT LOUD OMG

I feel so galaxy brain right now, now all I need to do is catch a my melody egg restock 

found all egg except for: 8, 12, 14, 15, 16, 18, 20, 23, 24


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Dang if I knew I could  get 6 eggs so easily I probably wouldn't have traded my star fragment  qwq


----------



## heaven.

i still have 8, 16, and 23 to solve. i'd like to get at least 2 of them figured out so i can nab a daisy egg, but even after sleeping on it i still have no new ideas on where to look. 23 especially seems so obvious but nothing


----------



## JellyBeans

just need two out of 2, 8, 12, 15, 20 and 25 to get a daisy egg instead of having 1 spare egg but noo   i'm so ready to just see the answers to all the clues and be done with it lmao


----------



## Rowbowkid800

Ahhhh I’ve been looking for someone trading a Kirby egg all day but I’m so close


----------



## Bluebellie

Trying to find these last eggs has taken me places, that I’ve never been before 

Some weird places.


----------



## lemoncrossing

Bluebellie said:


> Trying to find these last eggs has taken me places, that I’ve never been before
> 
> Some weird places.


I agree, it's so weird to find things on the forum that I hardly knew existed before. Some old threads are from when I was a literal toddler too, which is insane.


----------



## Jacob4

need 1 more to get enough for prismatic  was hoping to get both the prismatic and the dragonscale but looks like i'll only be able to get 1, unless my brain randomly expands and i get all 25 lol


----------



## Dunquixote

JellyBeans said:


> just need two out of 2, 8, 12, 15, 20 and 25 to get a daisy egg instead of having 1 spare egg but noo   i'm so ready to just see the answers to all the clues and be done with it lmao



same!  I need 4 out of 2, 8, 12, 14, 16, 17, 20 and 25.


----------



## Arckaniel

just need one more so i could buy another my melody egg, i was busy with school works so i can't really search for eggs all day so i'm happy with what i could find...


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Rainbow  egg   plz brain


----------



## LambdaDelta

let's give it up for the search system being enabled+brute force checking threads that meet the search+possible clue criteria


----------



## Arckaniel

finally! only found 12 in total but i really need to sleep now it's like 3am here already lol


----------



## Kirbyz

me over here still missing 10 eggs 

im sure it isn’t too obvious im not any good at riddles


----------



## Aquilla

Kirbyz said:


> me over here still missing 10 eggs
> 
> im sure it isn’t too obvious im not any good at riddles


Ahh I'm also missing 10! I can't figure them out for the life of me. It feels like I have clicked on every last thread in this forum! I was so hoping I could find another 3 for the prismatic egg ^^' but I'm running out of time.


----------



## Kirbyz

Aquilla said:


> Ahh I'm also missing 10! I can't figure them out for the life of me. It feels like I have clicked on every last thread in this forum! I was so hoping I could find another 3 for the prismatic egg ^^' but I'm running out of time.


same, i’ve been clicking on the same threads just hoping i missed it somehow and it’s there, but to no avail  

good luck to you my friend, i hope we’re both able to find what we need!


----------



## Jacob4

got 15 now yay

idk if i should keep trying or not


----------



## Aquilla

Kirbyz said:


> same, i’ve been clicking on the same threads just hoping i missed it somehow and it’s there, but to no avail
> 
> good luck to you my friend, i hope we’re both able to find what we need!


Thanks! Good luck to you as well <3 
The thing with double checking threads did help, I found an egg this morning that I must have missed yesterday (which actually makes me doubt everywhere I checked and found "nothing")


----------



## jiny

i’m missing 12 eggs  the amount of eggs i have missing makes me want to keep looking for them but idk


----------



## Megaroni

Aquilla said:


> Thanks! Good luck to you as well <3
> The thing with double checking threads did help, I found an egg this morning that I must have missed yesterday (which actually makes me doubt everywhere I checked and found "nothing")


Oh no that's scary. There's no way I can go back and re-check every thread that looked promising lol. And there were so many threads that looked absolutely perfect for an egg to be hidden but I "couldn't find" it


----------



## Aquilla

megantron said:


> Oh no that's scary. There's no way I can go back and re-check every thread that looked promising lol. And there were so many threads that looked absolutely perfect for an egg to be hidden but I "couldn't find" it


Here's to hoping we didn't miss any!


----------



## aurora.

23 and 24 seem like they should be really obvious but I just can't figure them out!?

edit: I JUST figured 23 out after I posted this!


----------



## deana

I said I was done looking... but I can't help it!! Still looking for the last few eggs I didn't find  why am I like this lol


----------



## Jacob4

egg 24 is a pain in the ass, i know i'll kick myself once i know the answer


----------



## Halloqueen

Just figured out #23, meaning I'll most likely finish with a grand total of 22/25 solved unless I somehow happen upon the last three by random chance. No matter what, just haven't been able to crack #14, #21, or #25.

Now to face the most difficult trial of all: the Shop restock.


----------



## tiffanistarr

OMG! I finally found 1 more so I can hopefully get the my melody egg and i'll be able to get the daisy egg! I can't do anymore than that though, i'm done lol


----------



## Midoriya

The puzzles were definitely the easiest part of this year’s hunt for me compared to previous years.  I wonder how people are going to react once 2 and 24 are revealed (among others)?


----------



## jiny

14 and 23 feel like theyre right under my nose and i cant find them!!!! its so stressful


----------



## tiffanistarr

Midoriya said:


> The puzzles were definitely the easiest part of this year’s hunt for me compared to previous years.  I wonder how people are going to react once 2 and 24 are revealed (among others)?



I thought the same about the puzzles, they were always the first ones that clicked for me. 25, 23, and 17 are the ones getting me and I know i'm so close because everything makes sense in my mind, but I can't put it together the right way. i'll be feeling dumb for sure haha


----------



## Miss Misty

Well, I'm running out of time so I guess 20/25 isn't too bad to end off with considering I have next to no ideas left for where the last ones I need could be.


----------



## Shinjukuwu

You guys make it look so easy, you're kicking butt with how awesome you're all doing 
and then there is me with still only four eggs found


----------



## JellyBeans

Midoriya said:


> The puzzles were definitely the easiest part of this year’s hunt for me compared to previous years.  I wonder how people are going to react once 2 and 24 are revealed (among others)?


in comparison the puzzles are totally throwing me off lmao.. i got 24 after a real eureka moment but 2 and 15 i have no clue. i feel like i'm *so* close to number two but it's just not coming to me


----------



## Jacob4

ok i found 24 finally

turns out i was actually just thinking on the wrong lines entirely


----------



## Megaroni

Watching people get frustrated over 14 is funny to watch


----------



## Blueskyy

I think I need to focus on 15. I'm clearly overthinking it like I did with the other puzzles that I eventually got. I searched high and low for 8 and 17 and clearly I'm not approaching them correctly. lol


----------



## Jacob4

i need 7, 8, 11, 12, 14, 17, 18, 20 now

and funnily i feel like they're the ones everyone's saying they've gotten LOL, except like 8 and 17


----------



## pochy

i cant get 23 for the life of me... im probably overthinking :/:/


----------



## xSuperMario64x

how are people not getting 24 lol????

(I get it tho cause there are like 9164 different things you could put in and there's only one right answer)


----------



## Blueskyy

Jacob4 said:


> i need 7, 8, 11, 12, 14, 17, 18, 20 now
> 
> and funnily i feel like they're the ones everyone's saying they've gotten LOL, except like 8 and 17


I think you could get 20 within the hour. Keep searching. I'm trying to get 2 more but I'm struggling.


----------



## Aniko

I got 6 eggs in my first hunt (2015?), and maybe 9 in the second, then 10-16 in the following years. I'm doing a bit better each year (or almost)


----------



## Roxxy

I will tell you whether this rollercoaster has been worth it in an hour


----------



## sleepydreepy

Aniko said:


> I got 6 eggs in my first hunt (2015?), and maybe 9 in the second, then 10-16 in the following years. I'm doing a bit better each year (or almost)


same! last egg hunt I think I got 11 or 12 and this year I got 16!


----------



## tiffanistarr

megantron said:


> Watching people get frustrated over 14 is funny to watch



that one was surprisingly easy for me. I doubted myself at first but it made sense.


----------



## tiffanistarr

Blueskyy said:


> I think that's my problem. I'm doubting myself. Here I go. I'll let you know.



Most of the ones I was able to get, I kept saying to myself that won't be it, no that won't be it that's too easy or too hard and then BOOM went with my gut and got the eggs! I kept trying to go with that whole "listen to your intuition" thing people say lol


----------



## Bluebellie

Can’t wait for the answers to be revealed and I can post all the incorrect places I thought the eggs might be. I’m pretty sure I’m over thinking these missing eggs....but I dunno... they seem sooooo fitting on in my head. Except the quail quail goose...that one I have no clue.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

xSuperMario64x said:


> how are people not getting 24 lol????
> 
> (I get it tho cause there are like 9164 different things you could put in and there's only one right answer)


The answer I have makes perfect sense... but it also doesn't work lol unfortunately I can't get it out of my head now


----------



## sleepydreepy

Sloom Lagoon said:


> The answer I have makes perfect sense... but it also doesn't work lol unfortunately I can't get it out of my head now


me too! I immediately thought of something but it was wrong and I couldn't think of anything else so I gave up on that one lul


----------



## Blueskyy

Sloom Lagoon said:


> The answer I have makes perfect sense... but it also doesn't work lol unfortunately I can't get it out of my head now


Keep trying! You'll get it.


----------



## LoserMom

I figured out 11 of them and I’m honestly surprised I even figured out that many lol I can’t wait to find out where they all are later to see if I was even close to guessing any of the other ones


----------



## Paperboy012305

I found #20 and now have enough to get a My Melody Egg. Just have to get the restock on the right time now.


----------



## Mick

Got the last one just now! (22) Hadn't looked for it earlier today but figured it would be nice to go for completion. Turns out I was (obviously) looking in the wrong place at first. Hunt completed.


----------



## ReeBear

....how big is this restock gonna be/will there be others after it that are accessible for BST users? ;www;


----------



## LambdaDelta

xSuperMario64x said:


> how are people not getting 24 lol????
> 
> (I get it tho cause there are like 9164 different things you could put in and there's only one right answer)


literally the first answer I put in was right, but you can get my further thoughts on people not getting this one after the answers are posted


----------



## Jacob4

oh ok i got egg 18 idk why i didnt get that before

7 more to go, i'm finding these ones hard tho so idk if i'll get them all


----------



## Blueskyy

Well I need 1 more egg still but no way I'm getting it with the time left hah

Edit: I mean I have a few I can solve but need 1 to get 2 more eggs.


----------



## Jacob4

how much time is there till the hunt ends btw? like 5 hrs 25 min right? or am i reading entirely wrong lol


----------



## Nefarious

ReeBear said:


> ....how big is this restock gonna be/will there be others after it that are accessible for BST users? ;www;



Jeremy mentioned that there will likely be smaller restocks after the big one coming up.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Jacob4 said:


> how much time is there till the hunt ends btw? like 5 hrs 25 min right? or am i reading entirely wrong lol


I believe that's right


----------



## sleepydreepy

ITS EVOLVED


----------



## Bob Zombie

Up to 20 eggs... just need 2 more.  3 better than last year's!


----------



## Jacob4

sleepydreepy said:


> View attachment 366482
> ITS EVOLVED


i saw that and was terrified LOL


----------



## Roxxy

NefariousKing said:


> Jeremy mentioned that there will likely be smaller restocks after the big one coming up.


Sadly smaller restocks tend to favour US rather than UK  this one is 10 pm so another one would likely be in the middle of the night


----------



## Chris

Jacob4 said:


> how much time is there till the hunt ends btw? like 5 hrs 25 min right? or am i reading entirely wrong lol


This is correct! Or it was five minutes ago anyway.


----------



## LoserMom

_at 12 eggs now and am regretting not doing the egg decorating event, _prismatic egg looks so beautiful


----------



## xSuperMario64x

im so excited to finally complete my lineup with the prsim egg omg


----------



## Jacob4

i feel like ik what the egg 14 clue is referring to but can't figure out how to get the egg? lol


----------



## Roxxy

Vrisnem said:


> This is correct! Or it was five minutes ago anyway.


Way past my bedtime. Please just let it be possible to get my dream egg?? I only need one


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Jacob4 said:


> i feel like ik what the egg 14 clue is referring to but can't figure out how to get the egg? lol


I know I tried like 8 different things and didn't know how to get it. ima feel really dumb when I figure out what the answer is.


----------



## Corrie

I'm really looking forward to seeing where the eggs were hidden. Most stumped me.


----------



## Dinosaurz

I am ready to complain about egg 14 once the answers are revealed


----------



## amemome

5 minutes until restock!!


----------



## Halloqueen

Figured out #21, so I'm now at 23/25 solved.

#14 and #25, why are you so difficult for me?


----------



## Tiffany

I got the last two eggs I needed to send my friend a collectible and I am done! My brain is officially mush 8}


----------



## Blueskyy

I'm settling with getting either a My Melody egg or Squid egg instead of getting one of those plus a Daisy egg. Only 1 egg away but I can't get it haha.


----------



## Rika092

lol i just solved egg #6, purely by accident. haha. life is full of surprises


----------



## ReeBear

Ugh waiting for currency to come in and restock and I could do without this anxiety at 10pm ;-;


----------



## Dinosaurz

Oooooh some of you are gonna be real mad at 14 trust me


----------



## corlee1289

TWO MINUTES


----------



## Blueskyy

Dinosaurz said:


> Oooooh some of you are gonna be real mad at 14 trust me


I would've been real mad at myself if I didn't get it.


----------



## oceanchild8

Dinosaurz said:


> Oooooh some of you are gonna be real mad at 14 trust me


I'm sure I will be. I was sure of this answer and I looked in every place I thought it'd be.


----------



## Peach_Jam

that zipper be having more transformations than Frieza


----------



## Rika092

shop is restocked!!


----------



## sleepydreepy

YAY got the dragon scale egg and my melody!! ahhhh im so happy!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Thank you tbt for the lovely melody egg


----------



## oak

I got a prism egg! Woohoo


----------



## daringred_

jesus christ, those rainbow eggs _went_.


----------



## JellyBeans

all day i was telling myself i'd get a squid egg but here i am with a my melody egg lmao. gl to everyone else in restocks!


----------



## Jacob4

all the prismatic eggs went in like 2 seconds bruh

glad i managed to grab one


----------



## moo_nieu

that was way too intense  my heart is pounding


----------



## corlee1289

What the heck?! I have it in my cart and I couldn’t check out?!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Well, I got the egg. It may have messed up my lineup but look at it!


----------



## Kirbyz

man it was so laggy, had prismatic in my cart immediately when it restocked and it said i couldn’t buy


----------



## lieryl

prismatic egg obtained, my palms are now really sweaty T^T


----------



## jiny

i managed to get a my melody egg  i am happy


----------



## Halloqueen

Oh my god, I actually managed to get something from a limited restock.

One egg leftover, only two clues left to solve. Come on, brain, just two more and we can afford a Daisy Easter Egg.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Well I really want to go for a daisy egg (I certinaly have enough clues left) but I think my brain might actually be broken


----------



## Megaroni

I think I've admitted defeat. I told myself I would save my eggs until I could get the rainbow one but I don't think I have a chance of getting enough. At the most I'll be able to get a daisy egg lol


----------



## Insulaire

daringred_ said:


> jesus christ, those rainbow eggs _went_.


I thought the mods said we were all going to have a chance to buy the egg we wanted?


----------



## corlee1289

Could you guys release some more prismatic eggs? I have it in my cart but now it’s stuck in perpetual limbo and I want the egg.

Also 25 eggs that just vanished...


----------



## Dinosaurz

Insulaire said:


> I thought the mods said we were all going to have a chance to buy the egg we wanted?


There’s more right now

edit: oops already went lol


----------



## Aniko

I'm surprised I managed to get my eggs with that slow computer


----------



## Rika092

oh my gosh... i just accidentally solved another one... now i feel like i need to aim for a 3rd one so i could get myself a daisy egg too


----------



## kayleee

The only ones I can't solve are 8, 12, 16 and 23 and I feel like I KNOW what they are I just can't find them AHHH


----------



## daringred_

Insulaire said:


> I thought the mods said we were all going to have a chance to buy the egg we wanted?



honestly, that was ridiculous. if i hadn't managed to get one from the small restock earlier, i wouldn't have gotten one now. in the time it took me to get the MM egg, the prism one was already gone. i wouldn't have been quick enough lmao, and i was sat there with the refresh.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I got the egg, my anxiety is relieved and my day is happy


----------



## biibii

pls one more prismatic restock im begging


----------



## ali.di.magix

I managed to snag a melody egg, I am happy


----------



## Paperboy012305

I even have 3 more to spare to get another Daisy Egg. I believe I'm finished with this event, and can't wait for the answers. No I won't feel dumb, because I got 19/25 eggs. A brand new record of how many eggs I found every egg hunt.


----------



## Jacob4

i want the dragonscale egg now so bad but ik im not gonna find all the rest of the clues with the time left sadge


----------



## Rio_

Sucess  I'm sad I couldn't get the Squid and Daisy eggs too though, I really, really like them  Hopefully I can trade for them in the future!

(I'm tapping out at 21 eggs cause there's no way I'll find the three more I need for Daisy TT^TT)


----------



## EerieCreatures

gosh I'm shaking I missed the prismatic egg with the first batch because they just, _flew_, and I didn't understand how the cart thingy worked. ;o; but I went back to look on a whim and managed to get one!! I'm so happy!! all that suffering worth it!! :'D


----------



## Insulaire

daringred_ said:


> honestly, that was ridiculous. if i hadn't managed to get one from the small restock earlier, i wouldn't have gotten one now. in the time it took me to get the MM egg, the prism one was already gone. i wouldn't have been quick enough lmao, and i was sat there with the refresh.


I really don't understand the roll-out here. I thought there would be more than enough to fit the demand and that these weren't locked to a limited amount like Celeste plushes etc since a mod came in and told all of us to save our eggs for the ones we really wanted, that we'd be able to buy them. Hope that's still the case, as I earned enough to tap out with a prismatic egg and now I don't know if I'll be able to do so.


----------



## Blueskyy

daringred_ said:


> honestly, that was ridiculous. if i hadn't managed to get one from the small restock earlier, i wouldn't have gotten one now. in the time it took me to get the MM egg, the prism one was already gone. i wouldn't have been quick enough lmao, and i was sat there with the refresh.


I agree. I was lucky to get prismatic yesterday in a restock of 5, otherwise idk if I'd get it again. However, staff here is pretty awesome and fair so I'm sure they'll look out for you.


----------



## Bluebellie

These dragon eggs are beautiful 

Hoping to maybe catch a daisy egg, If I I’m lucky enough  to find three more clues. I wish there were enough clues and eggs for a full lineup of dragon eggs though.


----------



## corlee1289

Please do another restock!


----------



## sleepydreepy

good luck to everyone going for the prism/rainbow egg! Cant imagine the stress u guys feel rn  

I personally got the my melody and dragon eggs I wanted so I feel v proud of myself for solving 16/25 clues!


----------



## jiny

goshhh i think im gonna stop hunting for the eggs,, im gonna feel real dumb when the answers reveal for the ones i was struggling on lol </3


----------



## Blueskyy

sleepydreepy said:


> good luck to everyone going for the prism/rainbow egg! Cant imagine the stress u guys feel rn
> 
> I personally got the my melody and dragon eggs I wanted so I feel v proud of myself for solving 16/25 clues!


I probably should've did what you did and got the dragon egg instead of prismatic so I could've gotten 3 instead of 2, but eh.


----------



## daringred_

Blueskyy said:


> I agree. I was lucky to get prismatic yesterday in a restock of 5, otherwise idk if I'd get it again. However, staff here is pretty awesome and fair so I'm sure they'll look out for you.



oh, it's not me i'm worried about! like you, i managed to snag one in a restock. (except i think it was one of 3, not 5, oof-) i'm just 'worried' for everyone else. i want everyone to be able to get their ideal egg from this and see them happy. obviously the staff are usually awesome and fair about this, but i remember the dreaded rush for the celeste chick plush and how _that _went, so. i'm a little apprehensive.


----------



## corlee1289

Please staff, this is even harder than the actual hunt.


----------



## Corrie

The restock is bigger than I thought it was going to be. I hope everyone gets the eggs they wanted!!


----------



## IonicKarma

yall are crazy, 13 seconds for it to sell out


----------



## Roxxy

I am happy and grateful. Very stressed so possibly won’t sleep


----------



## Antonio

what is this supposed to be


----------



## loveclove

So after 2 days of struggle I'm giving up on the prismatic egg as I cannot solve anymore clues, and turns out I'm happy with the ones I got. This was my first egg hunt so I guess I did ok. Looking forward to smashing my head against the wall after seeing the answers to the ones I kinda knew the answer to but couldn't find. Fun event overall! Tysm staff  ❣


----------



## Blueskyy

daringred_ said:


> oh, it's not me i'm worried about! like you, i managed to snag one in a restock. (except i think it was one of 3, not 5, oof-) i'm just 'worried' for everyone else. i want everyone to be able to get their ideal egg from this and see them happy. obviously the staff are usually awesome and fair about this, but i remember the dreaded rush for the celeste chick plush and how _that _went, so. i'm a little apprehensive.


I was definitely on a break when the plush was a thing. I'm on here in bursts. But yes, the restocks remind me of going to Target for a...certain item.


----------



## Snowesque

Would also appreciate another Prismatic restock as well, thank you.


----------



## Blueskyy

loveclove said:


> So after 2 days of struggle I'm giving up on the prismatic egg as I cannot solve anymore clues, and turns out I'm happy with the ones I got. This was my first egg hunt so I guess I did ok. Looking forward to smashing my head against the wall after seeing the answers to the ones I kinda knew the answer to but couldn't find it. Fun event overall! Tysm staff  ❣


You got 2 great eggs! I was going to get a My Melody or Squid egg but I'm short so I got the Daisy egg.


----------



## Antonio

2-D said:


> View attachment 366498
> what is this supposed to be


did anybody else get this?


----------



## Rika092

2-D said:


> View attachment 366498
> what is this supposed to be


this should've been the participation eggs if you did the egg decoration


----------



## Jyurei

Also what can we do with our leftover eggs once the hunt is over? Can we convert them to TBT or something?


----------



## lemoncrossing

2-D said:


> View attachment 366498
> what is this supposed to be


participation eggs


----------



## Antonio

Rika092 said:


> this should've been the participation eggs if you did the egg decoration


I did not participate so I got nothing!?


----------



## Bluebellie

2-D said:


> View attachment 366498
> what is this supposed to be


The egg decorating participation eggs


----------



## Nefarious

Roxxy said:


> I am happy and grateful. Very stressed so possibly won’t sleep



I'm so glad you got one, aaa congrats!!   

You so deserve a restful sleep now haha.


----------



## Chris

Jyurei said:


> Also what can we do with our leftover eggs once the hunt is over? Can we convert them to TBT or something?


Yes, there will be a way to convert your leftover eggs to forum bells.


----------



## ~Kilza~

2-D said:


> View attachment 366498
> what is this supposed to be


I got this as well even though I didn't do the egg decoration event. It might possibly be the TBT from doing the survey?


----------



## Rika092

2-D said:


> I did not participate so I got nothing!?



hmm not sure then... maybe the message was universally sent but those who didn't participate get 0 eggs? lol.. probably best to ask the mods


----------



## Dinosaurz

I love the cursed zipper every time I refresh the shop ❤

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2021



2-D said:


> I did not participate so I got nothing!?


I got survey bells so probably that


----------



## Antonio

~Kilza~ said:


> I got this as well even though I didn't do the egg decoration event. It might possibly be the TBT from doing the survey?






I would assume so!


----------



## Chris

2-D said:


> View attachment 366498
> what is this supposed to be


This would have been the bells for completing our latest survey. They went out at the same time as the participation eggs from the Egg Decorating Contest.


----------



## Blueskyy

Anyway I'm officially done for the third time for real with this hunt. 20/25 eggs isn't bad. Thanks to @Vrisnem and staff for this. I'm sorry for any times I ever stupidly post on this forum without realizing this. You guys are the best!


----------



## Insulaire

Vrisnem said:


> The eggs collectibles will be restocked, so hold onto your eggs if what you want to buy isn't currently available.


Will there be more restocks of the prism eggs or any other non-golden egg that sells out? Thanks!


----------



## corlee1289

When is the next restock of the prismatic eggs? I don’t want to have to keep refreshing here.

It wasn’t my intention to sell my egg, but my prismatic egg will be MINE that I actually earned from the hunt instead of having to buy or trade for it.


----------



## Jacob4

think i might give up at 18 eggs, my brains fried so don't rly see myself getting 3+ more at this point

thank u staff for the event and gl to yall who are still searching <3


----------



## Roxxy

I’m done but final thanks @Vrisnem  for all your time, patience and kindness. You are a total


----------



## Bluesaphiria

I'm honestly pretty proud of myself for solving 16/25 riddles, not only was I able to get two of the eggs I wanted but my friend gifted me the third!
My brain is officially dead, but this was really fun apperiation goes out to all the staff!


----------



## LambdaDelta

@Vrisnem do you have a possible date range eta on when the egg contest nominees will go up for voting?

just asking, because I'm really hype to see who all makes it. with all the good entries there were


----------



## Chris

Insulaire said:


> Will there be more restocks of the prism eggs or any other non-golden egg that sells out? Thanks!





corlee1289 said:


> When is the next restock of the prismatic eggs? I don’t want to have to keep refreshing here.


Smaller restocks will continue throughout the evening. Keep your eyes on the shop or you may miss them!



LambdaDelta said:


> @Vrisnem do you have a possible time range eta on when the egg contest nominees will go up for voting?
> 
> just asking, because I'm really hype to see who all makes it


The public poll will go up sometime between Friday-Sunday.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Got my Daisy Easter Egg!  I'm quite pleased with how well I did this year, and the collectibles are amazing.  Good luck to everyone still searching. c:


----------



## corlee1289

@Vrisnem All I did was blink and I missed them.

Hoping for the best!


----------



## Kirbyz

this is a thing out of a nightmare


----------



## Rowbowkid800

@Vrisnem has the egg hunt event ended or is it still going?


----------



## Kirbyz

Rowbowkid800 said:


> @Vrisnem has the egg hunt event ended or is it still going?


still going till 10 PM EST/EDT!


----------



## Chris

Rowbowkid800 said:


> @Vrisnem has the egg hunt event ended or is it still going?


The egg hunt is still on-going for another four hours and twenty-one minutes as of this post.


----------



## zumhaus

Shop restocked! Go go go Prismatic hopefuls!

Edit: well, I tried!


----------



## Snowesque

I literally had a split-screen set up so I'd be fast enough this time! Thanks Vris


----------



## corlee1289

THANK YOU! MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!


----------



## Kirbyz

i was about to ping corlee, good thing she nabbed it quick!


----------



## Blueskyy

Whoever designs the Zipper variants in the banner is the MVP of this event. They should receive 100 golden eggs. That's a holiday horror flik drag lewk if I've ever seen one.


----------



## Insulaire

Literally decided to stop refreshing non-stop to get some water, come back and see I missed a restock, and thus thirst is still real


----------



## Chris

Blueskyy said:


> Whoever designs the Zipper variants in the banner is the MVP of this event. They should receive 100 golden eggs. That's a holiday horror flik drag lewk if I've ever seen one.


The delightful Zipper Tree Bunny banners were designed by @Laudine!


----------



## corlee1289

Kirbyz said:


> i was about to ping corlee, good thing she nabbed it quick!


That’s so sweet of you! I already had the egg in my cart and I was literally just clicking “purchase” over and over for the past 40 minutes and it finally went through!


----------



## Blueskyy

Insulaire said:


> Literally decided to stop refreshing non-stop to get some water, come back and see I missed a restock, and thus thirst is still real


This event goes until late tonight so I'd expect a few more restocks. Just keep a tab open!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2021



Vrisnem said:


> The delightful Zipper Tree Bunny banners were designed by @Laudine!


Give @Laudine my regards. What a literal angel for creating such images


----------



## corlee1289

Insulaire said:


> Literally decided to stop refreshing non-stop to get some water, come back and see I missed a restock, and thus thirst is still real


If you have it in your cart, keep clicking/tapping on the “purchase” button over and over (don’t bother clicking on the X to close the pop-up box).

I managed to get it 40 minutes later of doing that since the restocks are small and randomly released.


----------



## zumhaus

Aaand now that I'm done with the eggs and I've something under my profile for once :

This was my first TBT event and I'm shocked/proud of myself for managing as many clues as I did! I'm not very involved in these forums at all, I'm a lurker at best!
Tipping my hat by how cleverly these egg hunts are set up; I'm excited to see where the 10 I couldn't find have been hiding all along 
Perhaps I've been converted to actually being more active here, but we'll see if I show up again for another event, haha~

(What a wild ride, visiting the shop for the first time during the restock an hour ago. I never knew! )


----------



## Bob Zombie

Found my 22nd and last egg.... with the 3 eggs from decorating and buying a dragonscale, I'm sitting on 15 eggs with fingers crossed for the restock of the prismatic egg!!!


----------



## tiffanistarr

Got what I wanted, great hunt and awesome clues! Thanks once again for such a fun event!


----------



## Cadbberry

I got the dragonscale egg! I am really glad  Some of these clues are really tough, I wanna find 2 more to get a melody egg though!


----------



## BalloonFight

I'm super happy I was able to go 16/25 on clues. I'm extra bad at riddles, but I ended up figuring out enough to get 1 great egg at least.  Thanks so much to the staff for organizing this event! It turned out to be beyond amazing (even though I was worried I'd do extremely poorly).


----------



## Rowbowkid800

this is my worst nightmare


----------



## daisyy

happy i got the eggs i wanted woohoo! i found 13 eggs and i've enjoyed this event so much more than the first time when i put a lot of pressure on myself to find ~all the eggs~  best of luck to everyone still hunting!


----------



## Rowbowkid800

more nightmares


----------



## Blueskyy

Rowbowkid800 said:


> View attachment 366520
> this is my worst nightmare


*Caption this pic: *Eleganza Eggstravaganza.


----------



## Foreverfox

Rowbowkid800 said:


> View attachment 366520
> this is my worst nightmare


This is truth. It's burned in my brain. Even moreso, the super x-ray one 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2021



Rowbowkid800 said:


> View attachment 366521more nightmares


Yes, this one!


----------



## Miss Misty

I must have mis-read April 5th at 10PM as 5PM. Managed to find another egg, but unfortunately it was one of the ones that I was more confident about. I am really not sure about the 4 I have left. Mad props to those who managed to find all 25


----------



## Blueskyy

Miss Misty said:


> I must have mis-read April 5th at 10PM as 5PM. Managed to find another egg, but unfortunately it was one of the ones that I was more confident about. I am really not sure about the 4 I have left. Mad props to those who managed to find all 25


I get that. The shop restock and participation eggs for the decoration contest were added at 5, but this hunt doesn't end until 10 Eastern.


----------



## Valzed

Yay! With the participation Eggs from the Egg Decorating contest I was able to get the 2 eggs I wanted most and have an egg to spare. The best part is that I solved 11 clues with less damage to my brain cells than I was anticipating. Good luck to all still working on the clues!

Thank you to everyone involved for another great event!

(Thank you, @Laudine, for the wonderfully horrifying Zipper trees!)


----------



## ForeverSoaring

I’m very happy that I was able to find 18 and get the collectibles I wanted! The eggs I’m missing are 5, 8, 14, 16, 17, 23, and 24. 
I can’t wait to receive psychic damage from hearing the answer to 8...


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Aight took a break. Imma look some more


----------



## katielizzabeth

This is fun but it's giving me eyestrain... probably shouldn't have waited until right now to do it


----------



## chocopug

Zipper is the stuff of nightmares.

I found one more, so I got Daisy. That's me finished for this year.

Thanks for another fun event  Good luck to all those still hunting! I BELIEVE IN YOU~


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

I. Am. Going. Crazy D:
It's like I'm on the right track, the eggs are right under my nose, but I am missing something..
There's not much time left and I need 5 more eggs to be able to get both the my melody and prismatic eggs.
So close yet so far XD


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

The zipper graphic just keeps getting worse and worse lmao


----------



## Kirbyz

im done, i think 15/25 is not bad for this being by my first year participating. got a prismatic and daisy egg, im content! good luck to everyone else if you’re still searching!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Raaaiinnbooow egg omg brain come on !!


----------



## Blueskyy

I can't wait for the answer to number 15. I get that it is so simple for some, but it was the bane of my existence this weekend.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I need my brain to work or imma need to come up with 4k tbt for that rainbow egg qwq


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

Cosmic-chan said:


> I need my brain to work or imma need to come up with 4k tbt for that rainbow egg qwq


I really hope you get it really rooting for you xx


----------



## 0ni

First time taking part in an easter egg hunt here on the forums (despite having an account here for so long...) I just started the hunt a couple of hours ago (busy weekend) but maaaaaan, these clues are so difficult. Managed to get a my melody egg, and was going to try going for a dragon egg next but I only have 3 eggs now so far and i'm SWEATIN' already trying to decipher the other clues. Maybe have to call it quits and grab a daisy egg but I ugghhhh... I kind of want to hold out until the bitter end lmao

This has been a lot of fun though, wish I had gotten online sooner!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Vrisnem said:


> The delightful Zipper Tree Bunny banners were designed by @Laudine!


what a legend


----------



## Kattea

Is it just me, or did Zipper get even creepier...


----------



## Lynnatchii

Kattea said:


> Is it just me, or did Zipper get even creepier...


It does, i literally just woke up and saw that monster. Guess I'll have another nightmare tonight...


----------



## LambdaDelta

Cosmic-chan said:


> I need my brain to work or imma need to come up with 4k tbt for that rainbow egg qwq


not to scare you or anything, but I'd be cautious of it spiking even higher down the line

so to that end, best of luck in finding enough eggs


----------



## Cosmic-chan

LambdaDelta said:


> not to scare you or anything, but I'd be cautious of it spiking even higher down the line
> 
> so to that end, best of luck in finding enough eggs


Selling every collectible I have for one egg lol


----------



## LambdaDelta

Vrisnem said:


> The delightful Zipper Tree Bunny banners were designed by @Laudine!


bless you, @Laudine


----------



## Nefarious

Well I ended off at 19/25 before giving up. This hunt was so kind to me compared to Halloweaster haha. It was super fun and the hiding places were so clever too!
I got the Dragonscale Egg I was striving for and a My Melody Egg and two Daisy Eggs to sell/trade. With how popular these pastel eggs were, I was able to trade and obtain older eggs that have been on my wishlist. Just a overall great event, it was worth all the stress haha.

Thank you Zipper and staff for the fun Easter Egg Hunt, made my whole weekend a lot more eventful. Best of luck to those still hunting and stalking the shop for restocks, hope everyone gets what they're looking for!


----------



## Bob Zombie

*fingers hurting from constant refreshing of the shop*

Please tell me that we're going to have another restock....


----------



## 0ni

okay, I have given up on the idea of getting to ten eggs. if I get just 2 more I can get another my melody, though. c'mon brain, I know you clocked out hard after graduation but please... work with me rn


----------



## xara

YO?????


----------



## Stella-Io

Oh boi can't wait to see when the answers will be posted so I can see how many I was close too and how many more I was way off or never would have found out. Esp that dang puzzle about a lagomorph & ghost.

NVM WAIT IM SO STUPID I re-read how the code has to get typed BRUH
Omg I solved another puzzle cause I was typing it in in-correctly

If only I can find one last egg to buy a Daisy Egg just cause, unless there will be a raffle


----------



## KittenNoir

I just want to find one more egg  why is this so hard


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Egg #24 seems SO OBVIOUS and yet it isn't? I just know I'm gonna kick myself when I find out what it really is T_T

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2021

I just need 4 more, pleaseeeee send me a miracle


----------



## 0ni

KittenNoir said:


> I just want to find one more egg  why is this so hard


you can do it, I am in the same boat. let me share my egg hunting energy with you    (it is flawed but u are welcome to it)


----------



## KittenNoir

0ni said:


> you can do it, I am in the same boat. let me share my egg hunting energy with you    (it is flawed but u are welcome to it)


Thank you  ☺


----------



## Giddy

Stella-Io said:


> Oh boi can't wait to see when the answers will be posted so I can see how many I was close too and how many more I was way off or never would have found out. Esp that dang puzzle about a lagomorph & ghost.
> 
> NVM WAIT IM SO STUPID I re-read how the code has to get typed BRUH
> Omg I solved another puzzle cause I was typing it in in-correctly
> 
> If only I can find one last egg to buy a Daisy Egg just cause, unless there will be a raffle



Sameeee I can't wait to see where they were and what the puzzles are (I don't think I've ever gotten a puzzle right in any of the egg events, thats on me lol) 
I really liked these clues though, and the eggs were beautiful~


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Got #25 YESSSSSS Finally I can BREATHE *gasp*

Squid Egg, come to momma panda


----------



## Dunquixote

xara said:


> YO?????
> 
> View attachment 366541



I


KittenNoir said:


> I just want to find one more egg  why is this so hard




I want to tell you not to give up...but I am probably going to just buy the less expensive of the egg I want to keep with tbt . I’m getting sleepy browsing through the pages and am getting a bit crabby too.

Hang in there if you keep trying.  I hope you find at least one or more eggs.You can do it!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2021



LittleMissPanda said:


> Got #25 YESSSSSS Finally I can BREATHE *gasp*
> 
> Squid Egg, come to momma panda



Congrats!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

And with that I am done, ya'll. Goodnight. Bye, bye, thank you and goodbye ✌ peace, I am Audie 5000

GG staff

Best of luck, all! I hope everyone gets/got the Easter Egg they want/wanted!


----------



## xara

well i’m sitting at 21/25 and i think it’s time for me to call it quits. after the last egg hunt, i honestly wasn’t expecting much of myself but i’m pleasantly surprised with how i did! staff, thank you for another stressful fun event and i’m super excited to see where the last 4 remaining eggs were hidden. to everyone else, thanks for making this hunt as fun as it was and i’m proud of how well you all did, too and hope that you were able to get everything from the shop that you wanted!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

idk if anyone else is still looking for the prism egg restock but if so I'm rooting for you guys


----------



## 0ni

Me rushing to a place on the forum thinking I have figured out a clue only to not find an egg


----------



## Bob Zombie

xSuperMario64x said:


> idk if anyone else is still looking for the prism egg restock but if so I'm rooting for you guys



Yep, that would be me....


----------



## Rika092

The ones that i cannot find for the life of me are #8, #12, #16, and #20 and at this point, I’ve read so much into the clues that I don’t even think i can speak English anymore lol....These eggs are really stealthy considering how much time I’ve wasted trying to decipher them! Cannot wait to read the answers and feel stupid


----------



## SarahSays

Incredibly relieved to have found one more egg. Having 2 left-over was going to end me.

Thank you so much, staff! The eggies are so cute! Super proud of myself for finding 21/25 (missed 8, 12, 17 and 25) on my second hunt!

Good luck to everyone still going!


----------



## Velo

Wheeezeeee.... I did it. I'm done. 
I got 21 answers!!! I'm amazed with myself lmao.

The last 4, I just don't think I can come up with anything in the next 1.5 hours so I resign to these!

Egg 8, I had some ideas but none panned out, guess I wasn't clever enough!

Egg 12 I never once had any clue what the answer might be haha.

Egg 14 is the one that drove me absolutely insane. I'm sure I'll flip tables when the answer is posted. 

Egg 17 I had a couple ideas but again none were very clever so I'm sure the answer is much better than anything I thought of!

To those who got all 25, y'all are amazing! Especially Blink, doing it fastest!! I spent so much time thinking about some of the ones I got right bahaha. 
One of the ones I got right I don't even understand why the answer was right!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

nthylton said:


> Yep, that would be me....


omg I really hope you get it


----------



## KittenNoir

That's me done my head hurts haha


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I give in. I did better than last year tho ! So, I'm not too bumed. Still, that rainbow egg would have been nice. Time to start selling everything I got for it :')


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

I'd love to get another to grab a Daisy egg, because my leftover two are driving me wild, but I think I'm finished with the hunt now regardless  thank you to the staff! I especially had fun this year, managed to surprise myself with how many I ended up figuring out, and was lucky enough to grab the egg I wanted too. 

Happy (belated, US friends) Bunny Day/Easter!


----------



## Stella-Io

I think I did quite well for myself this year, I found 9. Which I know isn't alot but is better than my 3 or 4 from the last actual Easter Hunt. I found about 7 or 8 for the Halloween Hunt thou, so I think I'm slowly getting better.


----------



## 0ni

I'm mentally drained lol - that 6th egg evades me. Would have liked to get a little symmetrical line up going on with 2 my melody eggs but It's 2am here and I am pushing it 

Well played, staff - you win this round


----------



## xSuperMario64x

So I pretty much mentally gave up on solving any more clues after I got 18 eggs lol, here's where I stand on the hunt:

Solved:
#1-4 were pretty easy. I got all four of them. it took a bit of time to figure out #4 but I eventually got it.
#5-8 were a little more tough. #5 in particular was quite clever, and I'm not even sure how I got #6 lol. 
#9-12 were also pretty easy. again I got all four. It helps that I'm quite active on here.
#13-16 were tough again. I got #15 instantly and #13 took a bit of thinking to get. 
#17-20 weren't bad, the only one I didn't get was #17. I have absolutely no idea how I found #20.
#21-25 was rough lol. I got #24 really easily and I also got #22 and #21 after some clever thinking that I didn't think I had left after being terrorized by school this semester. 

idk if the puzzles were easier this year or what but I literally got all of them immediately after they were posted so either they're easier or I'm just really smart lol.

so the only clues that elude me still are 7, 8, 14, 16, 17, 23, and 25. not interested in looking for them considering I would need to find at least 3 more to get another egg. I'm particularly mad about 14 cause I swear I know _exactly _what it's talking about and yet it still evades me  I am interested in seeing what the other answers are, though I'm not nearly as upset about them as I am with 14. I think this is the best I've ever done in an egg hunt so I'm pretty excited for next year since I'll prob do even better!


anyways, as always great egg hunt staff, though I must admit the restocks had me super anxious. I got both the eggies that I wanted so I'm content. also all the eggs this time around are super cool, mad props to @Laudine for once again making a legendary group of collectibles.
(also also whoever came up with the idea for the Daisy egg, I feel so blessed to have not just one but TWO, she's literally my fav )


----------



## Laudine

I'm glad you guys liked Sakupper! (Cherripper?) He is probably my jolliest and proudest creation yet   Special thanks to Kaiaa for the spooky version idea!

I believe Jeremy made the ultra spook and dark mode versions so mad props because they look amazing


----------



## seliph

serotonin is stored in the him


----------



## xara

Laudine said:


> I'm glad you guys liked Sakupper! (Cherripper?) He is probably my jolliest and proudest creation yet   Special thanks to Kaiaa for the spooky version idea!
> 
> I believe Jeremy made the ultra spook and dark mode versions so mad props because they look amazing



you also deserve mad props for the new easter eggs - they’re so cute and i love how vibrant they are and how they give off massive spring vibes!


----------



## 0ni

finally got 6 eggs and now find that the _my melody egg is out of stock_ 

how often do these things restock? I'm pretty new to the collectable thing. wondering if staying awake a bit longer is a good idea lol


----------



## Stella-Io

0ni said:


> finally got 6 eggs and now find that the _my melody egg is out of stock_
> 
> how often do these things restock? I'm pretty new to the collectable thing. wondering if staying awake a bit longer is a good idea lol



It'll restock again don't worry. Staff typically keep stocking these up and the shop usually remains open a day or two after the event as well. The stock that was in the shop was actually a second restock.

I would suggest goin to sleep, sleep is important lol


----------



## Kirbyz

0ni said:


> finally got 6 eggs and now find that the _my melody egg is out of stock_
> 
> how often do these things restock? I'm pretty new to the collectable thing. wondering if staying awake a bit longer is a good idea lol


i don’t believe you can buy anything about 40 minutes from now, so if they don’t restock anytime soon you’ll have to buy something pretty quick 

edit: oops nvm i guess i misread! thought it was only available until 10 PM EST today


----------



## 0ni

Stella-Io said:


> It'll restock again don't worry. Staff typically keep stocking these up and the shop usually remains open a day or two after the event as well. The stock that was in the shop was actually a second restock.
> 
> I would suggest goin to sleep, sleep is important lol





That's good to hear, was about to look for some tape

I'll check back in the morning - thanks for the help


----------



## kikotoot

xara said:


> YO?????
> 
> View attachment 366541



When they finally drop the negatives


----------



## SarahSays

Kirbyz said:


> i don’t believe you can buy anything about 40 minutes from now, so if they don’t restock anytime soon you’ll have to buy something pretty quick
> 
> edit: oops nvm i guess i misread! thought it was only available until 10 PM EST today


I also thought that they are not redeemable past 10pm EDT tonight. @0ni - maybe confirm before logging off.


----------



## Blueskyy

Just back here for nostalgia sake. Who else here just came for the prismatic egg and got more than they could've expected?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Blueskyy said:


> Just back here for nostalgia sake. Who else here just came for the prismatic egg and got more than they could've expected?


I honestly just came for the daisy egg, and left with two of them and a prism egg. idk how I managed to get 18 eggs but I'm SO HAPPY I did.
(ngl I kinda came for the prism egg too lol, I adore rainbow things)

I'm interested in seeing what the market value will be for the My Melody egg, given that it's the most sold egg out of all of them and yet it's already going for 1k+ tbt. also the dragonscale egg and ofc the prism egg will be interesting to watch as well.


----------



## seliph

jeremy has already answered the concerns about restocks/egg spending, the 10pm time is just when the clue eggs are irredeemable and answers are posted i think



Jeremy said:


> There will likely be a few more small ones. The shop will remain open after the event ends to give more time to spend eggs.


----------



## Kirbyz

seliph said:


> jeremy has already answered the concerns about restocks/egg spending, the 10pm time is just when the clue eggs are irredeemable and answers are posted i think


ah okay didn’t see that post, thanks for confirming!


----------



## Paperboy012305

So I went ahead and solved #18 and #24. What stopped me from solving them in the first place? I would have guessed them right if I did. Too scared to try maybe..

So that makes 21/25 eggs found, with only 2, 17, 22 and 23 unable for me to find. I must say, I'm improving over the years. (Or maybe the eggs have been made easier to find this year, but I'm hoping for the former...) Other than that, it totally beats out the total of eggs I found from the other hunts in the past years.

Once again, I had an extremely fun time, looking forward to see the answers and would love to play this game again next year.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Late to the egg hunt gang, but I wish ya'll the best of luck in these last couple of hours! ;o; 

Also Zipper really does look scary as ****.


----------



## Laudine

xSuperMario64x said:


> also all the eggs this time around are super cool, mad props to @Laudine for once again making a legendary group of collectibles.
> (also also whoever came up with the idea for the Daisy egg, I feel so blessed to have not just one but TWO, she's literally my fav )


Well Daisy was my idea, but we almost replaced it with a different egg this year. Then Jeremy, Oblivia, and Vris suggested to go with Daisy instead so it's thanks to them that we have Daisy egg now   Glad you enjoyed the eggs!!



xara said:


> you also deserve mad props for the new easter eggs - they’re so cute and i love how vibrant they are and how they give off massive spring vibes!


Thank you! Great to hear that you liked them  I was in a pastel and spring-y mood this year for some reason haha. Maybe that's why Zipper is also looking cute and adorable in his new hairdo.


----------



## Megaroni

Not long until we all collectively feel like the stupidest people on the planet


----------



## sleepydreepy

megantron said:


> Not long until we all collectively feel like the stupidest people on the planet


haha yeah cant wait :’D


----------



## Foreverfox

Laudine said:


> Well Daisy was my idea, but we almost replaced it with a different egg this year. Then Jeremy, Oblivia, and Vris suggested to go with Daisy instead so it's thanks to them that we have Daisy egg now   Glad you enjoyed the eggs!!
> 
> 
> Thank you! Great to hear that you liked them  I was in a pastel and spring-y mood this year for some reason haha. Maybe that's why Zipper is also looking cute and adorable in his new hairdo.


It is quite a talent to be able to pull of the perfect balance of creepy, cool, and pretty _all at the same time._ Well done!


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm ready to be upsetti like Resetti in a few minutes when I see the answers to the eggs I failed to get, lol


----------



## Kate86

Well I found 19/25, missing 16, 17, 19, 20, 22, and 23. Not too bad for my first egg hunt considering I hadn't ventured too far from the New Horizons board since I started hanging here several months back. #14 made me LOL. And the hunt helped me through an otherwise down day, so thank you to all the staff who worked so hard to put this together! I love my new eggs.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

can't wait to see how easy #14 actually was lmao


----------



## -Lumi-

Laudine said:


> Well Daisy was my idea, but we almost replaced it with a different egg this year. Then Jeremy, Oblivia, and Vris suggested to go with Daisy instead so it's thanks to them that we have Daisy egg now   Glad you enjoyed the eggs!!
> 
> 
> Thank you! Great to hear that you liked them  I was in a pastel and spring-y mood this year for some reason haha. Maybe that's why Zipper is also looking cute and adorable in his new hairdo.



I’m so glad the daisy egg ended up staying! I think it’s so cute  I love all the spring vibes of the eggs this year. I’m absolutely in love with my lineup now  You did a really wonderful job designing the eggs!


----------



## Lynnatchii

Blueskyy said:


> Just back here for nostalgia sake. Who else here just came for the prismatic egg and got more than they could've expected?


Well not me TT


----------



## sleepydreepy

Kate86 said:


> Well I found 19/25, missing 16, 17, 19, 20, 22, and 23. Not too bad for my first egg hunt considering I hadn't ventured too far from the New Horizons board since I started hanging here several months back. #14 made me LOL. And the hunt helped me through an otherwise down day, so thank you to all the staff who worked so hard to put this together! I love my new eggs.


wow that’s impressive for your first egg hunt!! I’ve been here for years and only found 16/25 lol, good job!


----------



## xara

i just know #14 is going to hurt my feelings LOL.


----------



## Lynnatchii

xara said:


> i just know #14 is going to hurt my feelings LOL.


SAME.


----------



## Blueskyy

CatladyNiesha said:


> Well not me TT


I mean I guess now the event has ended. Do you think there will be one more restock? The 5 pm one was the big one.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2021


----------



## Miharu

Can't wait to see the answers! 

Had a super fun time with the event and the eggs are all drop dead gorgeous! ALSO BIG CONGRATS TO @Blink. FOR GETTING THAT GOLDEN EGG!!!


----------



## heaven.

heaven. said:


> i still have 8, 16, and 23 to solve. i'd like to get at least 2 of them figured out so i can nab a daisy egg, but even after sleeping on it i still have no new ideas on where to look. 23 especially seems so obvious but nothing


I FINALLY FIGURED OUT 23!!! but not the other two... no daisy egg for me. proud of how well i did though, and the collectibles i was able to get! this was a lot of fun. thanks to all of the staff who worked on the egg hunt! <3

edit: oh man, i was on the right track (looking in the correct spots) for 8 and 16 but didn't quite connect the dots. so close!


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

Ahhh im so excited!
Thanks again for the event mods <3 It was super fun like always <333


----------



## Blueskyy

xara said:


> i just know #14 is going to hurt my feelings LOL.


Yes it will lol


----------



## Lynnatchii

Blueskyy said:


> I mean I guess now the event has ended. Do you think there will be one more restock? The 5 pm one was the big one.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2021
> 
> 
> Yes it will. lol


I guess so, but Not sure tho. But it would be really mean if there's no last restock after the answers revealed


----------



## Minou

Looking forward to seeing all the answers to the clues as well! I'm really bad with riddles, so I'm impressed I'm able to find 15 in total.
Really happy and glad to be able to get a prismatic egg (I was close to not getting it due to an error message while it's in my cart). 
Thank you staff for making this easter weekend more lively and fun. <3


----------



## Paperboy012305

xSuperMario64x said:


> can't wait to see how easy #14 actually was lmao


I for wonder how easy #12 was. I legit found that in a dozen minutes.


----------



## kikotoot

The answers are soon I can't wait!


----------



## Jyurei

This was the first time that I participated in an egg hunt and I had a lot of fun! I got 20/25 so I'm pretty happy with the results, although at the same time I'm also frustrated that I couldn't find all the answers x_x
Thank you staff for always coming up with such fun events! I hope I can make time to participate in more of them


----------



## Kate86

sleepydreepy said:


> wow that’s impressive for your first egg hunt!! I’ve been here for years and only found 16/25 lol, good job!



Thanks! I was on here. All. Day.


----------



## sleepydreepy

Blueskyy said:


> I mean I guess now the event has ended. Do you think there will be one more restock? The 5 pm one was the big one.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2021


Pretty sure they did say there will be a few small restocks this evening


----------



## cocoacat

Thank you to the staff for another fun event! ☺ The eggs are beautiful.

This was my second egg hunt and I'm feeling I'm getting more the hang of it. It was a tough choice between the My Melody egg or trying for the rainbow one, but decided to go the safe route. Also I love My Melody and couldn't pass her up. ❤

Can't wait to see the answers!


----------



## Blueskyy

sleepydreepy said:


> Pretty sure they did say there will be a few small restocks this evening


Oh good! Well don't mind me. I thought clue 15 was EASTER because it was the easter bunny fighting Jesus for supreme dominance of the marketplace.


----------



## Peach_Jam

Oh my god I was SO close to posting a thread in the "contact the staff" for egg 14 just to test it out, but I didn't want to look like an idiot if it didn't do anything


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

AHHH #25 WAS IN SMILIES. I just didn't check the bottom!!!! lmfaooo all of these are too much

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2021



Peach_Jam said:


> Oh my god I was SO close to posting a thread in the "contact the staff" for egg 14 just to test it out, but I didn't want to look like an idiot if it didn't do anything


SAME haha B( I'm embarrassed easily


----------



## xara

Peach_Jam said:


> Oh my god I was SO close to posting a thread in the "contact the staff" for egg 14 just to test it out, but I didn't want to look like an idiot if it didn't do anything



BEO I LITERALLY THOUGHT ABOUT IT BUT I THOUGHT I WOULD GWT IN TEOUBLE  my feelings are hurt goodnight


----------



## Lynnatchii

DANM I WAS SOO CLOSE WITHE THE EGG 12 AHH


----------



## Kirbyz

im so mad at myself cause i knew some of these but wasn’t sure if it would be right so never bothered, that goes for 14,16,19, and 20!! i should’ve just trusted my gut  

well, there’s always next year!


----------



## Velo

Honestly I'm kind of mad about #14. I felt very very strongly that the answer was to make a thread in the Contact Staff forum - but I wasn't about to go spamming that forum. 
Making a clue be something that directly violates the rules just seems kinda yikes to me. 
I mean the description of the forum explicitly says to not post on it if you can post on the public forums.
But I guess it's just me, because 142 people were cool with doing it!


----------



## kikotoot

Having seen all the clues, including the ones I didn't solve, this was a top quality easter egg hunt


----------



## Blueskyy

I literally stalked @Vrisnem 's posts in the post what you look like thread thinking one of their pics would give me an egg for egg 25. I'm so dumb. Also I failed at number 8


----------



## EerieCreatures

Peach_Jam said:


> Oh my god I was SO close to posting a thread in the "contact the staff" for egg 14 just to test it out, but I didn't want to look like an idiot if it didn't do anything


Gosh me too I felt so much that doing that was the answer, but I was terrified of getting in trouble for posting one and wasting their time if I was wrong. orz


----------



## sleepydreepy

xara said:


> BEO I LITERALLY THOUGHT ABOUT IT BUT I THOUGHT I WOULD GWT IN TEOUBLE  my feelings are hurt goodnight


DUDE LITERALLY SAME OMG I LEGIT WENT TO THE PAGE AND STARTED TYPING THEN WAS LIKE NAH I DONT WANT TO GET IN TROUBLE ASSFFGHHLHLLDK;;//

i was like “hi I’m just trying to post here for the clue...” tHEN BACKSPACED IT ALL AND LEFT


----------



## Bob Zombie

BAM!  Got my prism!!!!!

Done and happy


----------



## uwuzumakii

Pretty frustrated considering I had the right idea for pretty much all the eggs I couldn't find, I just wasn't sure how to go about looking for them. That egg about posting in the Contact the Staff board was especially annoying because I thought about doing that several times but I didn't want to submit a throw away post there just to see if there was an egg or not.


----------



## Dinosaurz

welcome to my essay on why egg #14 was wrong


----------



## Nefarious

I just knew #14 was in that area and had a hunch that was what had to be done. I didn't want to get in trouble if that hunch was wrong though. Should have went for it anyways. 

Egg #2...





Making me look like a fool.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I HAD NO CLUE I WAS SUPPOSED TO ACTUALLY SUBMIT A CONTACT THE STAFF REQUEST WHAT THE F--


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

It's official. I hate my life


----------



## uwuzumakii

Overall though, I enjoyed the event. I think I did the best this year out of all the egg hunts I've participated in.


----------



## Peach_Jam

sleepydreepy said:


> DUDE LITERALLY SAME OMG I LEGIT WENT TO THE PAGE AND STARTED TYPING THEN WAS LIKE NAH I DONT WANT TO GET IN TROUBLE ASSFFGHHLHLLDK;;//


ME TOO I HAD THE WHOLE THING TYPED OUT BUT DELETED IT ALL LAST SECOND


----------



## jiny

ARE YOU KIDDING?!!!! omfg i knew #14 but i was too scared to post a thread bc i didn’t wanna look dumb if there was nothing there!!! literally all the eggs i didn’t find i had a general idea of where they were,, i just couldn’t figure them out.. I FEEL DUMB


----------



## seliph

Velo said:


> Honestly I'm kind of mad about #14. I felt very very strongly that the answer was to make a thread in the Contact Staff forum - but I wasn't about to go spamming that forum.
> Making a clue be something that directly violates the rules just seems kinda yikes to me.
> I mean the description of the forum explicitly says to not post on it if you can post on the public forums.
> But I guess it's just me, because 142 people were cool with doing it!


i got it but i honestly kept thinking like "imagine someone making a post like help i've been hacked and all my tbt and collectibles are stolen and getting a notif that says 'you found an egg!'"


----------



## Dinosaurz

LMAO I CALLED IT THAT PEOPLE WOULD BE MAD ABOUT 14 HAHAHA


----------



## Blueskyy

Peach_Jam said:


> ME TOO I HAD THE WHOLE THING TYPED OUT BUT DELETED IT ALL LAST SECOND


Lmao I literally contemplated doing it for the last 24 hours then did it. I was afraid of losing an egg for misposting. I did it finally and got the egg though.


----------



## Dinosaurz

seliph said:


> i got it but i honestly kept thinking like "imagine someone making a post like help i've been hacked and all my tbt and collectibles are stolen and getting a notif that says 'you found an egg!'"


Exact same I wanna know how many people just randomly got eggs from that lmao


----------



## Plume

Peach_Jam said:


> Oh my god I was SO close to posting a thread in the "contact the staff" for egg 14 just to test it out, but I didn't want to look like an idiot if it didn't do anything


ME TOO. Oh my gosh.

I also looked up every blue paw slipper and paw print doorplate in nook's cranny. Gosh, do I feel like a dummy.


----------



## Velo

seliph said:


> i got it but i honestly kept thinking like "imagine someone making a post like help i've been hacked and all my tbt and collectibles are stolen and getting a notif that says 'you found an egg!'"



That's the second reason I thought it wouldn't be possible for them to hide one there! I figured that'd be extremely frustrating for anyone who was using the forum for it's intended purpose.
I'm cool with it, 1 egg wouldn't have done anything for me - just feels like a  choice


Edit:
Also I did eventually convince myself I missed some post about "this is how you contact staff!!" in the ten billion places I looked lmao. Lesson learned


----------



## xara

@Heyden was wrong,,,,, #14 is the ugliest egg of them all.


----------



## Blueskyy

Plume said:


> ME TOO. Oh my gosh.
> 
> I also looked up every blue paw slipper and paw print doorplate in nook's cranny. Gosh, do I feel like a dummy.


lmao I'm so glad I decided to finally be an idiot tonight. 8 and 25 were not what I thought though.


----------



## sleepydreepy

I’m so pissed about like 5 of them since I was so close but thankfully I’m not beating myself up about it too much since I got all the eggs I wanted but like

_#14!!!!!!_


----------



## Dunquixote

i can’t believe some of the answers. i checked the art programs and smiles threads  umbrella for #2....i am so dumb 
ah i went in the contact staff thread many times too  what the heck


Well played staff . how about we give you guys a challenge now?


----------



## Blueskyy

xara said:


> @Heyden was wrong,,,,, #14 is the ugliest egg of them all.


Can you please tell me how ugly 8 was though? I saw you said it was ugly and was searching the New Leaf locked posts for ugly villager threads lmao


----------



## ThePondGirl

I felt so smart for getting number five and then they revealed that everyone else got it too... ;_;


----------



## -Lumi-

@NefariousKing That #2 answer though  it makes sense and I was sort of on the same wavelength?? I thought it was the reaction flourish  I feel silly for not getting it but oh well!


----------



## Blueskyy

No regrets though. I'm proud I went through with 14. TMNT!


----------



## Miss Misty

I'm glad everyone else's reaction to 14 was about the same as my reaction when I YOLO'd the board and it actually worked.


----------



## Nefarious

seliph said:


> i got it but i honestly kept thinking like "imagine someone making a post like help i've been hacked and all my tbt and collectibles are stolen and getting a notif that says 'you found an egg!'"



This literally would be the staff:


----------



## EerieCreatures

I feel slightly better that all the ones I missed seem to also be the most missed of the eggs, some of those were really tricky and even when I was sort of in the right place, I was still pretty far off.
I really though egg 23 though was references some kind of past event celebrating things users had made, I completely went over that one. orz


----------



## Insulaire

How many other people simultaneously apologized to the mods for wasting their time in their thread for #14 in case they were wrong? Def my fave clue/win!


----------



## Jhine7

I still like my thinking for #8 more than the actual answer. 

“Leaf with locked logs”. I went to The Airport and filtered all locked threads that had to do with Leif and searched every single one to no avail.


----------



## Blueskyy

I'm happy to see how I got egg 6. I drunk clicked until I got that one.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2021



Insulaire said:


> How many other people simultaneously apologized to the mods for wasting their time in their thread for #14 in case they were wrong? Def my fave clue/win!


Me I was like sorry but don't take my eggz!!!


----------



## sleepydreepy

Plume said:


> ME TOO. Oh my gosh.
> 
> I also looked up every blue paw slipper and paw print doorplate in nook's cranny. Gosh, do I feel like a dummy.


bro I started doing that too then gave up, then today I decided to look at the last egg hunt’s clues vs answers and saw on one clue that they referenced a staff via the color of their name, and then saw that another clue was only accessible by searching for something specific in a general area and only one result came up...I put 2 and 2 together and somehow got that one?? Don’t ask me how but I felt so galaxy brain holy crap


----------



## Nefarious

-Lumi- said:


> @NefariousKing That #2 answer though  it makes sense and I was sort of on the same wavelength?? I thought it was the reaction flourish  I feel silly for not getting it but oh well!



I guessed Flourish too! Guessed literally everything *but* umbrella.  It is what it is I suppose haha.


----------



## oceanchild8

I was so sure I typed SANRIO because I tried different variations like SANRIOAMIIBO, AMIIBO, TARGET lol etc.

Also, I definitely tried posting a thread to contact staff but does it still prompt the egg if you didn’t enter text in all the fields? I did hit submit though. I was trying to avoid contacting staff unless necessary.


----------



## sleepydreepy

Jhine7 said:


> I still like my thinking for #8 more than the actual answer.
> 
> “Leaf with locked logs”. I went to The Airport and filtered all locked threads that had to do with Leif and searched every single one to no avail.


I DID THIS TOO


----------



## Insulaire

Jhine7 said:


> I still like my thinking for #8 more than the actual answer.
> 
> “Leaf with locked logs”. I went to The Airport and filtered all locked threads that had to do with Leif and searched every single one to no avail.


That was a pretty good guess. I went through the locked logs of the New Leaf subforum


----------



## joey ^_^

Darn! Those are really clever omg but at least i got to yoink one more egg. Thanks for the fun event!! ^u^


----------



## Dinosaurz

Plume said:


> ME TOO. Oh my gosh.
> 
> I also looked up every blue paw slipper and paw print doorplate in nook's cranny. Gosh, do I feel like a dummy.


I did that too ahh
But then I thought “blues clues” could mean blue name aka mod so looked at mod posts until I found it


----------



## sleepydreepy

oceanchild8 said:


> I was so sure I typed SANRIO because I tried different variations like SANRIOAMIIBO, AMIIBO, TARGET lol etc.
> 
> Also, I definitely tried posting a thread to contact staff but does it still prompt the egg if you didn’t enter text in all the fields? I did hit submit though. I was trying to avoid contacting staff unless necessary.


ME TOO UGHH WE WERE SO CLOSE! I thought I typed out every combo out there, even hello kitty etc


----------



## Verecund

I found 18 eggs and my record across the last three egg hunts was 10, so I'm really happy with how I did! I'm so glad I got enough for the prismatic egg; it was a tough choice between that and the dragonscale egg (which would match my Sheldon avatar!) but I had to go with prismatic because I'm a sucker for anything rainbow and it's so pretty!

The ones I missed were 5, 8, 14, 16, 17, 20, and 25. I had a feeling 14 involved posting something but I definitely didn't want to test that theory (and it's a good thing I didn't because I was looking in the wrong place). :P


----------



## Blueskyy

Who else ran into @dizzy bone in searches and thought they'd have an egg in a post? or found stupid blue/black penguins in a signature and tried to click?


----------



## Firesquids

For egg 14 I just wrote a post saying I was looking for the egg and to ignore it if I was wrong.
It was so hard not telling others to just do it too!
Don't be so scared of the staff guys, they don't bite (Oblivia might...) lol


----------



## ~Kilza~

Man, definitely painful to see the answers to the eggs I missed, especially when it feels like I would've gotten most of them if I was more thorough in my searching (maybe not 14 though, lmao)

That said, surely I'll learn from my mistakes and next year's egg hunt will be my year.


----------



## Kirbyz

we’re all looking pretty foolish now in the staff’s eyes for #14 

they probably knew we’d all be scared to post in contact the staff, i kept thinking nah what if someone had an important issue they need taken care of and all of a sudden i send in “yo where’s my egg” thought i was boutta get all my eggs taken away and be in debt. lesson learned, trust staff, but don’t trust staff


----------



## Foreverfox

NefariousKing said:


> This literally would be the staff:
> View attachment 366592


THHHIIIIIISSSSS lolololol I'm deeaaaddd 
This made my day, thank you. ❤


----------



## Velo

Plume said:


> I also looked up every blue paw slipper and paw print doorplate in nook's cranny. Gosh, do I feel like a dummy.





Jhine7 said:


> I went to The Airport and filtered all locked threads that had to do with Leif and searched every single one to no avail.



RIP both of you. That's some serious commitment tho! I'd read like one thread and be like "NAH, NEXT IDEA."


----------



## lemoncrossing

Insulaire said:


> How many other people simultaneously apologized to the mods for wasting their time in their thread for #14 in case they were wrong? Def my fave clue/win!



oh my god this was me, i’m getting embarrassed all over again haha


----------



## Peach_Jam

staff probably cackling at our suffering :')


----------



## Blueskyy

Egg 17 was also a lot for me. I went to Nook's Cranny and username searched everyone who had a name with "blue"  in it. Led to nothing so gave up lmao. I did a username change today so knew it wasn't me.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2021



Peach_Jam said:


> staff probably cackling at our suffering :')


Staff probably on discord reading all of our private posts in "Contact the Staff"


----------



## Bob Zombie

sleepydreepy said:


> I DID THIS TOO



Me too!!!!  Oh man do I feel foolish for that one


----------



## Velo

Oh also I can't speak for anyone else in the WTF14 but I wasn't scared of staff or afraid to infuriate them!!
Just didn't wanna be a grade A time waster. 
Definitely don't wanna give off that vibe, every staff member I've ever interacted with has been super great - hence why I'd feel bad if I was wasting their time. I probably over thought that though.


----------



## Lynnatchii

Blueskyy said:


> Can you please tell me how ugly 8 was though? I saw you said it was ugly and was searching the New Leaf locked posts for ugly villager threads lmao


8 was REALLY UGLY. Uglier than egg 14.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Y'all don't understand how many times I input TOES or TOENAILS in the redemption box for #24. XD


----------



## Aniko

I missed 8 and 17, I wouldn't have thought about that...  I went to those places, tried many things, just not the right things.
Still, I broke my record finding 23 eggs!
14 was intimidating....I hesitated for a day.


----------



## Miss Misty

Blueskyy said:


> Who else ran into @dizzy bone in searches and thought they'd have an egg in a post? or found stupid blue/black penguins in a signature and tried to click?


I kept finding someone who had an egg in their signature that led to some Youtube meme and I kept clicking on it


----------



## Blueskyy

Miss Misty said:


> I kept finding someone who had an egg in their signature that led to some Youtube meme and I kept clicking on it


I also kept clicking @Vrisnem 's Goose signature thinking it would do something. I'm a fool.


----------



## cocoacat

LINEUP. That's what I get for using mobile.


----------



## joey ^_^

Also! Hey guys there was a restock!!


----------



## sleepydreepy

I was also so sure #24 was signature, never thought of line up omg


----------



## oceanchild8

Kirbyz said:


> we’re all looking pretty foolish now in the staff’s eyes for #14
> 
> they probably knew we’d all be scared to post in contact the staff, i kept thinking nah what if someone had an important issue they need taken care of and all of a sudden i send in “yo where’s my egg” thought i was boutta get all my eggs taken away and be in debt. lesson learned, trust staff, but don’t trust staff


Lol totally! I kept seeing everywhere on the site saying to only use that form of you had an actual problem basically. I guess trying to find an egg counts as one of these problems.


----------



## Lynnatchii

Tbh i was really scared of the staff because i thought i will get some punishment for using the contact the staff for eggs. I was like "I'm here because of the egg clue 14, i know I'm not supposed to do that" and my heart was pounding, and then... "You found an egg!"


----------



## Bob Zombie

Blueskyy said:


> I also kept clicking @Vrisnem 's Goose signature thinking it would do something. I'm a fool.



OMG so did I.... I remembered from Halloweaster.


----------



## Blueskyy

Still kicking myself for typing EASTER, WISP, ZIPPER, ZIPPERT, ZIPPERTBUNNY, FORESTFIGHT, WISPWAR, GETTYSBURG, BUNNYDAY, KILLMEIGIVEUP for number 15 now. I was so close ugh.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2021



nthylton said:


> OMG so did I.... I remembered from Halloweaster.


Clicking the big egg icon did do something. I was so shocked when that happened for the quail quail goose clue lmao


----------



## sleepydreepy

Blueskyy said:


> Still kicking myself for typing EASTER, WISP, ZIPPER, ZIPPERT, ZIPPERTBUNNY, FORESTFIGHT, WISPWAR, GETTYSBURG, BUNNYDAY, KILLMEIGIVEUP for number 15 now. I was so close ugh.


GETTYSBURG LMAOOOO

But tbh almost typed the civil war bc I was desperate but then was like wait no that lasted more than 3 days


----------



## skarmoury

LMAO same sentiments in the CTS thread. I was afraid to post something unnecessary there so I didn't bother posting, I was like "For sure staff wouldn't hide the egg in an important board for serious problems." Guess I was wrong 

My favorite clue probably was FireAlpaca. I've never used it (I'm a paint tool sai baby LOL) so it didn't click immediately, but as soon as I thought about digital art I went "oh my god FIREALPACA"

The museum day clue was annoying to find, it took me a while to realize the museum description and clue were the same. Add the 2020 date of the post and you can imagine how shocked I was finding it in such an old post 

Also lastly, thank you for doing Etoile good by including her as a clue!!!  She's forever a winner in my heart.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Another thing I was surprised about is that I got all of the puzzle clues correct on the first try (with the exception of LINEUP as I tried COLLECTIBLE and then COLLECTIBLES first) which is a first for me, considering the puzzle clues are typically the ones I can never solve.


----------



## Blueskyy

CatladyNiesha said:


> Tbh i was really scared of the staff because i thought i will get some punishment for using the contact the staff for eggs. I was like "I'm here because of the egg clue 14, i know I'm not supposed to do that" and my heart was pounding, and then... "You found an egg!"


It's because they present it to only be used if you have a problem, and I've been punished before. I just went for it though lol


----------



## Nefarious

Well now I learned for next time, to just bother staff, if it ends up giving me eggs it's worth the possible judgement/warning if wrong haha.


----------



## Foreverfox

Blueskyy said:


> Still kicking myself for typing EASTER, WISP, ZIPPER, ZIPPERT, ZIPPERTBUNNY, FORESTFIGHT, WISPWAR, GETTYSBURG, BUNNYDAY, KILLMEIGIVEUP for number 15 now. I was so close ugh.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2021
> 
> 
> Clicking the big egg icon did do something. I was so shocked when that happened for the quail quail goose clue lmao


Hahahahahaha i had some good ones but man, I can't even come close to how epic those are lmfaooo


----------



## Bluesaphiria

Personally I'm disappointed CODEGOESHERE wasn't an answer to any of them (unless that was an answer in previous egg hunts)


----------



## Blueskyy

Foreverfox said:


> Hahahahahaha i had some good ones but man, I can't even come close to how epic those are lmfaooo


I overthought everything but never underthought to say HALLOWEASTER


----------



## Foreverfox

I bet the staff get a log of all of our attempts and just howl. My sides hurt just from these!


----------



## lemoncrossing

My dumb ass thought that “leaf through the locked logs” was alluding to animal crossing new _leaf_, so you can imagine how many hours i spent LEAFING through locked threads in the NL board.


----------



## Insulaire

Blueskyy said:


> I also kept clicking @Vrisnem 's Goose signature thinking it would do something. I'm a fool.


The only reason I didn’t was because that was where one of the eggs were in the Halloween hunt! Reading those old results helped me a lot to get into the minds of the mods in their clues here. I was like, “Ohhhh, they _hate_ us!”


----------



## xara

Blueskyy said:


> Can you please tell me how ugly 8 was though? I saw you said it was ugly and was searching the New Leaf locked posts for ugly villager threads lmao



LMAO #8’s location is on the first post of this thread but it was hidden in the “blog tree archive” subforum lol,, saying it was ugly was just a joke.


----------



## Aniko

Blue clues, I kept clicking on everything blue


----------



## Blueskyy

xara said:


> LMAO #8’s location is on the first post of this thread but it was hidden in the “blog tree archive” subforum lol,, saying it was ugly was just a joke.


A lot of people said it was ugly so a lot of people hopped onto the joke. I'm crying lmao jk


----------



## kiwikenobi

I hesitated to post in the contact the staff for egg 14, but I reasoned that, if I had thought of it, then other people must have thought of it, too. So if I was wrong, so were lots of other people, and staff couldn't reasonably get angry at all of us. Plus, the word "posted" was right there in the clue, and I felt like it just had to be right. And it was.

And yes, I did apologize in my post in case it was incorrect. ^o^;>


----------



## Blueskyy

Insulaire said:


> The only reason I didn’t was because that was where one of the eggs were in the Halloween hunt! Reading those old results helped me a lot to get into the minds of the mods in their clues here. I was like, “Ohhhh, they _hate_ us!”


I get on here about 1.5-2 years at a time since joining in 2015 so I probably should've done that. I only read the clues from the first egg hunt last night when bored and they were very basic lol.


----------



## Insulaire

Blueskyy said:


> Still kicking myself for typing EASTER, WISP, ZIPPER, ZIPPERT, ZIPPERTBUNNY, FORESTFIGHT, WISPWAR, GETTYSBURG, BUNNYDAY, KILLMEIGIVEUP for number 15 now. I was so close ugh.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2021


I was convinced this was some video game reference I didn’t catch so I spent like an hour googling various components. Spoiler Alert: Boo Bunny Battle isn’t a video game yet!


----------



## xara

Aniko said:


> Blue clues, I kept clicking on everything blue
> View attachment 366599



LOL i went looking at everything dog related.


----------



## Foreverfox

I'm sorry I can't get over forestfight, wispwar, and Gettysburg. I'm crying.


----------



## Blueskyy

kiwikenobi said:


> I hesitated to post in the contact the staff for egg 14, but I reasoned that, if I had thought of it, then other people must have thought of it, too. So if I was wrong, so were lots of other people, and staff couldn't reasonably get angry at all of us. Plus, the word "posted" was right there in the clue, and I felt like it just had to be right. And it was.
> 
> And yes, I did apologize in my post in case it was incorrect. ^o^;>


That's exactly my thought. It made the most sense and others had to had done it. I didn't do it until this afternoon. I was so nervous.


----------



## lemoncrossing

I think all the staff should make a big post full of our threads in the CTF board, it would be genuinely hilarious. Just gotta hide the usernames so we can’t be relentlessly bullied


----------



## Blueskyy

Foreverfox said:


> I'm sorry I can't get over forestfight, wispwar, and Gettysburg. I'm crying.


I mean those are good guesses. I didn't get it, but that's as good as one can do without getting it!


----------



## Bob Zombie

Blueskyy said:


> Still kicking myself for typing EASTER, WISP, ZIPPER, ZIPPERT, ZIPPERTBUNNY, FORESTFIGHT, WISPWAR, GETTYSBURG, BUNNYDAY, KILLMEIGIVEUP for number 15 now. I was so close ugh.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2021
> 
> 
> Clicking the big egg icon did do something. I was so shocked when that happened for the quail quail goose clue lmao



OMG.  You seriously made my evening, I've been laughing about the famous WISPWAR and of course the GETTYSBURG rabbit vs ghost showdown for the last several minutes   

I wish I could remember everything I tried... i went through 200 guesses on that one, and felt foolish before it finally clicked.


----------



## Blueskyy

lemoncrossing said:


> I think all the staff should make a big post full of our threads in the CTF board, it would be genuinely hilarious. Just gotta hide the usernames so we can’t be relentlessly bullied


I support this!


----------



## corlee1289

This was me the entire time for the clues...


----------



## sleepydreepy

Insulaire said:


> I was convinced this was some video game reference I didn’t catch so I spent like an hour googling various components. Spoiler Alert: Boo Bunny Battle isn’t a video game yet!


I did this as well hahaha, I even searched through old threads in the gamers lounge section of the forum for clues


----------



## Meira

Amazing clues. Very creative!


----------



## Foreverfox

Blueskyy said:


> I mean those are good guesses. I didn't get it, but that's as good as one can do without getting it!


They are amazing guesses! You should have totally gotten an egg for each one lol


----------



## Blueskyy

nthylton said:


> OMG.  You seriously made my evening, I've been laughing about the famous WISPWAR and of course the GETTYSBURG rabbit vs ghost showdown for the last several minutes
> 
> I wish I could remember everything I tried... i went through 200 guesses on that one, and felt foolish before it finally clicked.


I don't know if I should feel like an idiot, or if staff should hire me as a clue writer


----------



## Aniko

xara said:


> LOL i went looking at everything dog related.


I tried the dogs and paws after haha!


----------



## CasualWheezer

Oh wow I was so close to getting number 15 all I had to do was go back and look at what the event was actually called, I literally participated in that too


----------



## Firesquids

lemoncrossing said:


> My dumb ass thought that “leaf through the locked logs” was alluding to animal crossing new _leaf_, so you can imagine how many hours i spent LEAFING through locked threads in the NL board.


I thought the exact same thing! lol It's so funny how hard you read into things when you don't understand a clue


----------



## Blueskyy

Foreverfox said:


> They are amazing guesses! You should have totally gotten an egg for each one lol


Thanks I tried. I'm laughing at how every puzzle was easy except that one. I even knew it was AC themed but couldn't get it lolol


----------



## kayleee

Aw man these clues were so good. I only missed four and I was SO CLOSE to all of them!! Yet, so far... 

anyway that was a fun event as always! Thank you staff!!


----------



## Foreverfox

corlee1289 said:


> This was me the entire time for the clues...


YES! Lol yes indeed


----------



## Insulaire

Also, thanks to the mods for upping more egg collectibles to the shop!


----------



## sleepydreepy

For the blues clues one, at one point I was like maybe “nooks and crannies” is referencing corners of the webpage, and then tried clicking on different sections of the blue background for like 5 mins straight I-


----------



## Biyaya

Egg 21... That thing was so in my face every time I went into that thread. I'm bothered that I never clicked on it.


----------



## Foreverfox

Foreverfox said:


> I'm sorry I can't get over forestfight, wispwar, and Gettysburg. I'm crying.


I'm going to find a way to incorporate these into my everyday banter. They must not be forgotten.


----------



## Blueskyy

My life has been riddled with anxieties and fear but damn I love yall for being part of this. My favorite forum. I'm not sure if I can say the D word but I'm old enough. This was so fun.


----------



## Lynnatchii

I literally search for "Blue" in the nooks cranny area.


----------



## Blueskyy

Foreverfox said:


> I'm going to find a way to incorporate these into my everyday banter. They must not be forgotten.


Please remember these in case I need a quote for my tombstone one day.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I knew that I was that close to figuring out the staff one, I was just worried that if I were wrong then I'd be bothering the mods by submitting a post D:


----------



## Blueskyy

CatladyNiesha said:


> I literally search for "Blue" in the books cranny area.


You are not alone. I went though everything in the last hour. No wonder I didn't get it lol.


----------



## Aniko

I would like to thank the mods for that fun Easter Egg Hunt and those beautiful collectibles.


----------



## Merielle

I thought for _sure_ I had figured out #17 when I stumbled across the Official Blue's Clues Fan Club thread.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Pls the CTS egg stressed me out I thought I'd be in trouble


----------



## Rika092

#8 - kshfiabdf I was sooo freaking close. I probably went into to the blog tree archive sub forum like 20 times, literally tried to click on every visible link except the “mark read” button... 

#12 - I hardly ever go into the museum section of the forum so don’t really know about the thread. Also not familiar with FireAlpaca, so I’m okay not getting this one. I thought the clue was related to some kinda of funny Saharah pictures in the screenshot thread lol 

#16 - ahh I suspected it was about owls but didn’t make the connection to reading. In hindsight it makes so much sense

#20 - Darn it I knew it was in the able sisters sub forum. And I kinda think it’d be related to the photo standees but I didn’t know how to search about for it... again, so close yet so far!

Anyway, 21/25 eggs found, no regrets and low key amazed that I was able to find these many since I have never done egg hunt before on TBT and don’t really spend that much time on the forum. Thank you staff for the hard work to put together this amazingly thrilling event! I cannot imagine this was easy to organize, so thanks for taking your time out of your real life to make this fun time happen for us.


----------



## oceanchild8

Merielle said:


> I thought for _sure_ I had figured out #17 when I stumbled across the Official Blue's Clues Fan Club thread.


I ended up in that thread too a couple times lol


----------



## Rio_

I feel slightly better knowing that I wasn't the only one who chickened out of posting in Contact the Staff in case they got in trouble


----------



## Blueskyy

Please consider hiding an egg in a thread about Gettysberg in the basement next year. I'm not sure it exists, but it will by 2022 if I'm around to do so.


----------



## Antonio

I keep on submitting collectibles when it was lineup


----------



## Blueskyy

2-D said:


> I keep on submitting collectibles when it was lineup


I did COLLECTIBLE AND COLLECTIBLES and then Googled 5X2 Thebelltree Forum and it led me to a thread that made me realize it is lineup. There was a poll about your favorite lineup: 5X2 vs 6X2


----------



## -Lumi-

2-D said:


> I keep on submitting collectibles when it was lineup



Ahh I’m so sorry! That one took me a minute because I tried collectibles/collectible first too, then inventory and it wasn’t until I saw the “explain your lineup” thread that it clicked for me so I tried that!


----------



## Velo

I personally loved the puzzle ones, but after reading some of the frustrations and guesses y'all had here... I can't help but think of this:







I was literally on the treadmill at 6 this morning when I almost flung myself off, grabbing my phone, going "OMG ITS THE FREAKING SANRIO CARDS!!"


----------



## Bob Zombie

Blueskyy said:


> Please consider hiding an egg in a thread about Gettysberg in the basement next year. I'm not sure it exists, but it will by 2022 if I'm around to do so.



I 100% support this!


----------



## Midoriya

Looked at the answers revealed and most of them make sense to me.  I think the only ones I’m surprised by are 12, 20, and 23.  Thanks again staff for such a fun event!


----------



## Firesquids

-Lumi- said:


> Ahh I’m so sorry! That one took me a minute because I tried collectibles/collectible first too, then inventory and it wasn’t until I saw the “explain your lineup” thread that it clicked for me so I tried that!


When people said they couldn't get that one I figured they kept trying "collectable"


----------



## Rika092

UglyMonsterFace said:


> Y'all don't understand how many times I input TOES or TOENAILS in the redemption box for #24. XD



This made my night


----------



## Foreverfox

Velo said:


> I personally loved the puzzle ones, but after reading some of the frustrations and guesses y'all had here... I can't help but think of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was literally on the treadmill at 6 this morning when I almost flung myself off, grabbing my phone, going "OMG ITS THE FREAKING SANRIO CARDS!!"


*draws card* puzzles. Also, your epiphany was hilarious lol


----------



## Blueskyy

nthylton said:


> I 100% support this!


I'm about to make one but people will think I am a little insane if I do so. So, I'm probably going to. I believe in being transparent.


----------



## Antonio

Blueskyy said:


> I did COLLECTIBLE AND COLLECTIBLES and then Googled 5X2 Thebelltree Forum and it led me to a thread that made me realize it is lineup. There was a poll about your favorite lineup: 5X2 vs 6X2


They need to start supporting synonyms for these puzzles


----------



## Paperboy012305

Alright, before I show off every single egg's opinion on them, let's be real. How many of you thought #12 was referring to this thing? (Me included.)


----------



## sleepydreepy

UglyMonsterFace said:


> Y'all don't understand how many times I input TOES or TOENAILS in the redemption box for #24. XD


I tried FEET and THEGROUND but toenails is hilarious lol


----------



## Blueskyy

2-D said:


> They need to start supporting synonyms for these puzzles


I did this for clue 15. I did symonyms for war, woodland, lagomorph or whatever, and ghost. Then I googled Animal Crossing 3 day events. Then I said screw it, but the word in my head did not start with S.


----------



## kikotoot

lemoncrossing said:


> My dumb ass thought that “leaf through the locked logs” was alluding to animal crossing new _leaf_, so you can imagine how many hours i spent LEAFING through locked threads in the NL board.



Omg I literally went through every single page/post for all the locked threads in the new horizons island journal "logs"


----------



## Blueskyy

Also I'm proud that I found 12 the day it was posted, but knew nothing of Fire Alpaca until then. I'm intrigued.


----------



## Velo

Foreverfox said:


> *draws card* puzzles. Also, your epiphany was hilarious lol



Sometimes you just gotta torture yourself first thing in the morning to solve a forum egg hunt!! 
I swear I fell asleep the night before mumbling _People will flock... Limited stock...._


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

2-D said:


> They need to start supporting synonyms for these puzzles


FOR REAL LMAO. I spelled collectibles a thousand different ways until I realized it was lineup smh


----------



## Blueskyy

Anyway did anyone say how I can convert my 2 useless eggs?


----------



## xara

UglyMonsterFace said:


> Y'all don't understand how many times I input TOES or TOENAILS in the redemption box for #24. XD



NSBSKSJSKK PLEASE NOT TOENAILS


----------



## kiwikenobi

I'd never heard of FireAlpaca before this egg hunt. When I saw the clue, first I looked up "camelid" to see what kind of animals it might mean, then I started searching the web for random combinations of synonyms for "flaming" and assorted species of camelids (llamas, camels, etc.) and I stumbled upon FireAlpaca that way. Then I just searched TBT for FireAlpaca, and the thread with the egg popped up.


----------



## sleepydreepy

Velo said:


> Sometimes you just gotta torture yourself first thing in the morning to solve a forum egg hunt!!
> I swear I fell asleep the night before mumbling _People will flock... Limited stock...._


I took my dog on a walk this afternoon on a nature trail and was def mumbling out loud trying to figure out these clues lmao

that’s how I figured out the hooting counsel clue was likely referencing a book club or night owl something but never thought of the what are you reading thread!


----------



## xara

kiwikenobi said:


> I'd never heard of FireAlpaca before this egg hunt. When I saw the clue, first I looked up "camelid" to see what kind of animals it might mean, then I started searching the web for random combinations of synonyms for "flaming" and assorted species of camelids (llamas, camels, etc.) and I stumbled upon FireAlpaca that way. Then I just searched TBT for FireAlpaca, and the thread with the egg popped up.



i honestly thought it was referring to saharah.


----------



## Stella-Io

Okay I swear I put lineup for 24 and it didn't come up as correct

But now I can't check my transcation log to see what eggs I found


----------



## sleepydreepy

2-D said:


> They need to start supporting synonyms for these puzzles


YUP I tried typing AMIIBOCARDS, AMIIBO, SANRIOCARDS, HELLOKITTYAMIIBOCARD, etc but never just SANRIO fml!!!!


----------



## Foreverfox

Blueskyy said:


> Anyway did anyone say how I can convert my 2 useless eggs?





Vrisnem said:


> Yes, there will be a way to convert your leftover eggs to forum bells.


There should be a way to soon, I suspect!


----------



## Blueskyy

xara said:


> NSBSKSJSKK PLEASE NOT TOENAILS


I didn't do TOENAILS but I did TOE and TOES and FEET and FOOT and FOOTS and FEETS lmao and FLOOR and GROUND and BUTT. I did LINEUP the next day.


----------



## sleepydreepy

xara said:


> i honestly thought it was referring to saharah.


I thought that too for a sec and searched if there was some sort of fire rug she sold lmao


----------



## Lynnatchii

Dude i wouldn't get egg 24 because i used mobile portrait view and the lineup is at the side of the profile so like...


----------



## Blueskyy

sleepydreepy said:


> I thought that too for a sec and searched if there was some sort of fire rug she sold lmao


Same and then I went to Age of Empire. Then I finally found my way to the art threads in bed. I was lucky enough to type Fire Alpaca in my search bar.


----------



## xara

sleepydreepy said:


> I thought that too for a sec and searched if there was some sort of fire rug she sold lmao



i was thinking maybe it was referring to her lava flooring lmao


----------



## Velo

sleepydreepy said:


> I took my dog on a walk this afternoon on a nature trail and was def mumbling out loud trying to figure out these clues lmao
> 
> that’s how I figured out the hooting counsel clue was likely referencing a book club or night owl something but never thought of the what are you reading thread!



Can you imagine what people might think of they heard us talking about flocks, woodland wars, camelids and parliament? 
I literally just kept repeating the same words sometimes haha.

Aww boo with the owl one I actually got it from the page thing! It took me a while (only got it today) but when I thought about endless pages more I figured it had to be about a ton of reading.

I will say, I could never be this clever. I'd be like "the third thread down in the fifth forum" 
Maybe put in some flourish words


----------



## Blueskyy

Velo said:


> Can you imagine what people might think of they heard us talking about flocks, woodland wars, camelids and parliament?
> I literally just kept repeating the same words sometimes haha.
> 
> Aww boo with the owl one I actually got it from the page thing! It took me a while (only got it today) but when I thought about endless pages more I figured it had to be about a ton of reading.
> 
> I will say, I could never be this clever. I'd be like "the third thread down in the fifth forum"
> Maybe put in some flourish words


I was on a walk on a trail saying "3 day war, woodland, forest, ghost, rabbit, Wisp, Zipper, Easter, battle, fight" to myself today. Needless to say, it never clicked. Maybe I need to stop taking breaks.


----------



## Livia

UglyMonsterFace said:


> Y'all don't understand how many times I input TOES or TOENAILS in the redemption box for #24. XD


i did that too! I also tried FINGERS.


----------



## Rika092

Stella-Io said:


> Okay I swear I put lineup for 24 and it didn't come up as correct
> 
> But now I can't check my transcation log to see what eggs I found



The code has to be typed in all caps, so needs to say “LINEUP” instead of “lineup”, not sure if that would’ve made the difference for you?


----------



## Lynnatchii

kikotoot said:


> Omg I literally went through every single page/post for all the locked threads in the new horizons island journal "logs"


I thought it was about logging out and log in so i tried to log out and log in but it doesn't work


xara said:


> i honestly thought it was referring to saharah.


I thought the election apparatus means emojis TT so like i keep spamming the alpaca emoji thinking i will get an egg T~T

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2021



Rika092 said:


> The code has to be typed in all caps, so needs to say “LINEUP” instead of “lineup”, not sure if that would’ve made the difference for you?


Same, i think i typed all caps Lineup. But it doesn't work. I mean, it's already over so can't do anything now


----------



## Velo

Blueskyy said:


> I was on a walk on a trail saying "3 day war, woodland, forest, ghost, rabbit, Wisp, Zipper, Easter, battle, fight" to myself today. Needless to say, it never clicked. Maybe I need to stop taking breaks.



Meanwhile the other folks out walking were probably like "NOPE" 

I wasn't active during Halloweaster but luckily I was familiar with the term because it was the last egg hunt so I was trying to familiarize myself with the concept!


----------



## Lynnatchii

Blueskyy said:


> I was on a walk on a trail saying "3 day war, woodland, forest, ghost, rabbit, Wisp, Zipper, Easter, battle, fight" to myself today. Needless to say, it never clicked. Maybe I need to stop taking breaks.


I literally began search for history stuff on google because of the word "woodland war" i didn't think i would learn about history when searching for eggs

Maybe if they use the word pumpkin instead of ghost it'll make so much sense


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Livia said:


> i did that too! I also tried FINGERS.


So did I XD I even put PHALANGES and googled synonyms for toes lol. Oh the shame is real


----------



## LoserMom

I kept thinking #2 was “pinwheel” but I _eventually_ ended up figuring out what it actually was


----------



## Lynnatchii

LoserMom said:


> I kept thinking #2 was “pinwheel” but I _eventually_ ended up figuring out what it actually was


I kept thinking it was "rainbow"


----------



## LoserMom

CatladyNiesha said:


> I kept thinking it was "rainbow"


I tried rainbow too!


----------



## Blueskyy

UglyMonsterFace said:


> So did I XD I even put PHALANGES and googled synonyms for toes lol. Oh the shame is real


I did FINGERS, but not PHALANGES lmao. Regina would be proud


----------



## Dinosaurz

How does zipper have 500 eggs and why


----------



## Lynnatchii

Dinosaurz said:


> How does zipper have 500 eggs and why


Because bunnies laid eggs on easter apparently. He laid eggs so that's why he got alot of them


----------



## Kattea

lemoncrossing said:


> I think all the staff should make a big post full of our threads in the CTF board, it would be genuinely hilarious. Just gotta hide the usernames so we can’t be relentlessly bullied



This would be HILARIOUS.


----------



## sleepydreepy

Dinosaurz said:


> How does zipper have 500 eggs and why


my thoughts eggs-actly

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2021



CatladyNiesha said:


> bunnies laid eggs on easter


excuse me wHAT

so does that mean there are now 500 baby zippers out there...


----------



## Blueskyy

Anyway I kept thinking of the parliament of owls clue as a night owls thread in the basement but couldn't find. it. Then finally found the reading thread that I posted in months ago lol.


----------



## N e s s

12 and 16 just seem unfair


----------



## Plainbluetees

Of course all the ones I missed seem so obvious to me now. I looked up and down the Contact the Staff board because I thought that was contacting Donatello’s staff but I didn’t post a thread. It never came to my mind and I didn’t want to bug the staff. I suppose I should have looked over the part of the clue that says “_Posted” _but oh well. I think it was a pretty good run for my first TBT Easter egg hunt!


----------



## tiffanistarr

I was so close on the few that I didn't get, but I got the 3 eggs that I wanted so I'm happy! Such a fun event!


----------



## Livia

I thought 2 was talking about the Shampoodle because I thought stylish spin meant spinning in a salon chair. I kept writing SHAMPOODLE or HARRIET in the box.


----------



## Blueskyy

The 5 clues I couldn't get were by:

#8 pandapples
#15 Vrisnem
#17 pandapples
#19 Justin
#25 Vrisnem

Darn you.. I'm especially looking at @pandapples


----------



## Cosmic-chan

So who wants to get me a Prismatic  egh?


----------



## moo_nieu

glad to finally see the reveals and find out where those last clues were :3 this was a very fun even! thanks mods


----------



## Asarena

The three I missed:
14- I actually almost got this egg, but the description of the forum says "Please only use this form if you cannot post publicly in Bell Tree HQ about your issue", and posting for an egg didn't seem to fall under that, so I was scared of bothering the staff and/or getting in trouble.
16- I never would have gotten this one. I was too focused on looking up things related to owls and the parliament part. I kept searching for terms similar to parliament. Also, I didn't know a group of owls were called a parliament. If only it had been a clue about crows and mentioned murder instead.
17- Honestly, I'm kind of surprised that I didn't think of entering moderator usernames given the fact that I tried similar things such as searching for threads by users who had the word "blue" in their username.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Okay, it's time for me to give my opinion on every egg now, let's go!:

*#1:* Obviously easy.

*#2:* Oh my, why did I not think of Umbrella. I mean, I did have it on my mind countless times, I just didn't add it in because it's not wearable on your body as I was looking up stylish spin on Google, and when I did I was like "Oh okay, so it involves clothes.". Another thing is that I forgot that you could spin umbrellas. If I remembered you could do that I would have easily gotten it.

*#3:* Yeah, it was obvious in my mind. The thread was a bit tricky to find.

*#4:* It took a while to find this. I kid you not, I was on the official TBT Discord and was like "Wait, channels? Oh I have an idea!" and found it. I just wonder why you didn't put the egg INSIDE of Discord?

*#5:* Yeah, I figured out this egg's location without doing math. No kidding... I was in that thread and was like, in that exact post to the egg "I wonder if there will be an egg hiding there". I was right.

*#6:* Easy find. Just like with #4, I don't understand why you didn't leave the link in while having Zipper T. Bunny donate with a message saying: "You Found an Egg" or something with his rhyming. But I guess an egg will do.

*#7: *It took a while to find this one. At first I thought it was referring to the lack of update content.

*#8:* I knew to look in the Blog Tree Archives sub-forum, what I didn't know until two days later was that I had to click the mark read button, instead I opted to look in the very last post of the very last page on every forum like everyone else. I did get the egg, however.

*#9:* Of course I knew to look there.

*#10: *Wasn't too hard to figure out,

*#11:* It was a hard one, but when I saw the vitamins thread I was like "Yes, there's gotta be one in there" And it was!

*#12: *At first, I thought it was referring to Camerupt. So after looking in the Pokemon Center thread I was like "That's silly to look in there" And proceeded to look in the Museum thread, so there it was.

*#13:* Like #1, obviously easy.

*#14:* It took about until night time around Easter to figure this one out. It was a cleverly made egg. When I posted my thread there I made the title "So, Phil, is it?" and the op message as "That's Phil's Yes." Little DQ reference there, I couldn't resist doing it.

*#15:* Very easy to figure out.

*#16:* I didn't know a parliament is called a group of owls, I found it the hard way, but it's a long story. But the endless pages got me to where I needed to go. Didn't you already made a book related egg, though?

*#17: *Sheesh, I had a troubling so with this egg. I looked in Nook's Cranny Board, couldn't find anything, then I searched Blue's Clues, nothing, and lot's of other wild attempts to find it to no avail. If I sticked to looking in the Nook's Cranny board and looked for a blue colored username (The hard way of course) I would have found it easily, but my mind didn't want to go that route and go extreme on it.

*#18:* I would have figured this out WAY earlier, but chose not to? I did figure it out a few hours ago...

*#19:* I kid you not, my mind did *NOT *think to look in the Dodo Code Queue thread and instead did what the clue answer was told to do. Yes, I did find it.

*#20:* I did look in the Able Sisters board and found nothing, then I thought of The Origami King and nothing. Then Bowser's Fury and nothing. Until I remembered faceboards, and easily found it.

*#21:* I knew where to look in the correct thread, it's just that there was no egg picture inside of it, until I clicked on the Goose Villager Egg and got it.

*#22:* Wowie, I would have never looked in there. I was looking inside the TBT Fair sheep voting thing, was going a bit insane on why the sheep voting stuff was nowhere to be found.

*#23:* Of course, besides 64 people, who could have remembered Museum Day? We were all looking inside the Museum Board and instead of finding eggs, we found a waste of time.

*#24:* Same with #18. I will say I knew it had to do with collectibles. Collectibles was my first guess, then I went with Lineup as the next.

*#25:* Very easily find for me. Possibly my favorite egg just for this sentence when you find it: "Yup, you found one!". Comedy gold!

This was a very easy and fun event, you have no idea how much I love these Easter Egg hunts. (Unlike others. SMH...) Maybe one day I'll grab the Golden Egg, but why would I? the regular eggs always look better than that.

Thanks for hosting such a wonderful event. Big props to all staff and Zipper.


----------



## Blueskyy

Asarena said:


> The three I missed:
> 14- I actually almost got this egg, but the description of the forum says "Please only use this form if you cannot post publicly in Bell Tree HQ about your issue", and posting for an egg didn't seem to fall under that, so I was scared of bothering the staff and/or getting in trouble.
> 16- I never would have gotten this one. I was too focused on looking up things related to owls and the parliament part. I kept searching for terms similar to parliament. Also, I didn't know a group of owls were called a parliament. If only it had been a clue about crows and mentioned murder instead.
> 17- Honestly, I'm kind of surprised that I didn't think of entering moderator usernames given the fact that I tried similar things such as searching for threads by users who had the word "blue" in their username.


I did the same with 17. Searched every person with blue in their name. Whoops I guess.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2021



Paperboy012305 said:


> Okay, it's time for me to give my opinion on every egg now, let's go!:
> 
> *#1:* Obviously easy.
> 
> *#2:* Oh my, why did I not think of Umbrella. I mean, I did have it on my mind countless times, I just didn't add it in because it's not wearable on your body as I was looking up stylish spin on Google, and when I did I was like "Oh okay, so it involves clothes.". Another thing is that I forgot that you could spin umbrellas. If I remembered you could do that I would have easily gotten it.
> 
> *#3:* Yeah, it was obvious in my mind. The thread was a bit tricky to find.
> 
> *#4:* It took a while to find this. I kid you not, I was on the official TBT Discord and was like "Wait, channels? Oh I have an idea!" and found it. I just wonder why you didn't put the egg INSIDE of Discord?
> 
> *#5:* Yeah, I figured out this egg's location without doing math. No kidding... I was in that thread and was like, in that exact post to the egg "I wonder if there will be an egg hiding there". I was right.
> 
> *#6:* Easy find. Just like with #4, I don't understand why you didn't leave the link in while having Zipper T. Bunny donate with a message saying: "You Found an Egg" or something with his rhyming. But I guess an egg will do.
> 
> *#7: *It took a while to find this one. At first I thought it was referring to the lack of update content.
> 
> *#8:* I knew to look in the Blog Tree Archives sub-forum, what I didn't know until two days later was that I had to click the mark read button, instead I opted to look in the very last post of the very last page on every forum like everyone else. I did get the egg, however.
> 
> *#9:* Of course I knew to look there.
> 
> *#10: *Wasn't too hard to figure out,
> 
> *#11:* It was a hard one, but when I saw the vitamins thread I was like "Yes, there's gotta be one in there" And it was!
> 
> *#12: *At first, I thought it was referring to Camerupt. So after looking in the Pokemon Center thread I was like "That's silly to look in there" And proceeded to look in the Museum thread, so there it was.
> 
> *#13:* Like #1, obviously easy.
> 
> *#14:* It took about until night time around Easter to figure this one out. It was a cleverly made egg. When I posted my thread there I made the title "So, Phil, is it?" and the op message as "That's Phil's Yes." Little DQ reference there, I couldn't resist doing it.
> 
> *#15:* Very easy to figure out.
> 
> *#16:* I didn't know a parliament is called a group of owls, I found it the hard way, but it's a long story. But the endless pages got me to where I needed to go. Didn't you already made a book related egg, though?
> 
> *#17: *Sheesh, I had a troubling so with this egg. I looked in Nook's Cranny Board, couldn't find anything, then I searched Blue's Clues, nothing, and lot's of other wild attempts to find it to no avail. If I sticked to looking in the Nook's Cranny board and looked for a blue colored username (The hard way of course) I would have found it easily, but my mind didn't want to go that route and go extreme on it.
> 
> *#18:* I would have figured this out WAY earlier, but chose not to? I did figure it out a few hours ago...
> 
> *#19:* I kid you not, my mind did *NOT *think to look in the Dodo Code Queue thread and instead did what the clue answer was told to do. Yes, I did find it.
> 
> *#20:* I did look in the Able Sisters board and found nothing, then I thought of The Origami King and nothing. Then Bowser's Fury and nothing. Until I remembered faceboards, and easily found it.
> 
> *#21:* I knew where to look in the correct thread, it's just that there was no egg picture inside of it, until I clicked on the Goose Villager Egg and got it.
> 
> *#22:* Wowie, I would have never looked in there. I was looking inside the TBT Fair sheep voting thing, was going a bit insane on why the sheep voting stuff was nowhere to be found.
> 
> *#23:* Of course, besides 64 people, who could have remembered Museum Day? We were all looking inside the Museum Board and instead of finding eggs, we found a waste of time.
> 
> *#24:* Same with #18. I will say I knew it had to do with collectibles. Collectibles was my first guess, then I went with Lineup as the next.
> 
> *#25:* Very easily find for me. Possibly my favorite egg just for this sentence when you find it: "Yup, you found one!". Comedy gold!
> 
> This was a very easy and fun event, you have no idea how much I love these Easter Egg hunts. (Unlike others. SMH...) Maybe one day I'll grab the Golden Egg, but why would I? the regular eggs always look better than that.
> 
> Thanks for hosting such a wonderful event. Big props to all staff and Zipper.


Stamps was finally what made me think of Museum Day for 23. I was searching old Fair thread high and low before that.


----------



## Halloqueen

#14) I visited the Contact the Staff board numerous times but didn't think to actually make a thread in there.

#25) Oh my god. I visited that page like four times but didn't notice the small text at the bottom. Oof. 

Oh well, I got 23 out of 25. Close enough.

Thanks for the egg hunt, it was fun as always. 

Congratulations to Blink. on the Golden Easter Egg.


----------



## Emolga59

Cosmic-chan said:


> So who wants to get me a Prismatic  egh?


Not that I have one but I'm just curious as to what you'd offer?


----------



## Blueskyy

Halloqueen said:


> #14) I visited the Contact the Staff board numerous times but didn't think to actually make a thread in there.
> 
> #25) Oh my god. I visited that page like four times but didn't notice the small text at the bottom. Oof.
> 
> Oh well, I got 23 out of 25. Close enough.
> 
> Thanks for the egg hunt, it was fun as always.
> 
> Congratulations to Blink. on the Golden Easter Egg.


I just now realized I visited that as well because I remember "smiles" but did now scroll all the way down. Grrrr

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2021



Emolga59 said:


> Not that I have one but I'm just curious as to what you'd offer?


They go for 4k tbt.


----------



## zumhaus

Here to weigh in on a few of my silly shortcomings while facepalming with the rest of you!
@Blueskyy I'm so sorry for piling on but Gettysburg Geggysburg has me in stitches 

*#5- I COMPLETELY overthought this one. I was thinking hex shades and* *LOOKING FOR ANYTHING RELATING TO THIS COLOUR #ABBBAD*
Took a look at the staff list for #ABBBAD. Looked at potential #ABBBAD-shaded eggs (containment units??) in staff lineups, looked in various threads for potential staff #ABBBAD. Nope, nope. 

#14- Looked up Donatello and my brain interpreted vaulting pole. I was looking EVERYWHERE through posts on how to acquire a vaulting pole from old March 2020 threads. Oof.
Never did I ever think about CTS, _ever._

#8- I WAS LEAFING THROUGH THE BLOG TREE BUT NEVER DID EXACTLY THAT
and after that the words started blurring. The plain may falls rainly in the Spain, the logs leafed boldly. Am I looking for bolded posts? There weren't any there, so wandered through locked + bold NH island logs for good measure.

SOMEHOW I found #25 while looking around for #5...or maybe it was #8. Silliest find for me 

All in all, that was a ride for my first egg hunt! Well done, everyone, and I'll enjoy the technicolour Zipper trees while they're still here


----------



## Blueskyy

I don’t think I still understand how I drunk clicked on number 6 two days ago. Maybe I should not drink. Unless it is hot chai tea.

Edit: Nevermind I get it haha


----------



## xara

literally no one asked but i’m gonna jump on the bandwagon and share a few thoughts about each egg. 

*#1, #3, #9, #10, #13, #18, #21, #24*
these were the easiest for me and i was able to solve them all almost immediately.

*#2 *
i genuinely was _not_ expecting the answer to actually be “umbrella”. had myself a bit of a giggle over this one. xD

*#4*
this one stumped me a bit at first as i honestly thought it was somewhere in the basement or in the “basement dwellers” thread. 

*#5* 
my knowledge of the fact that hatching eggs go into an incubator is the only thing that helped me with this one - i knew it was somewhere in the “quick, before the mods hatch!” thread but it still took a bit to find lol.

*#6*
this one frustrated the hell out of me because i thought it was somewhere in brewster’s cafe and i kept checking the “how do you like your coffee?” threads until i scrolled down, saw “ko-fi” and promptly burst into tears LOL.

*#7*
i kept checking the new horizons first-year anniversary threads.  my fault for overlooking the “adieu” part lol.

*#8*
the blog tree was honestly my first and only thought when i saw the clue for this one but i wasn’t expecting it to actually be there lol. it sucked watching so many people struggle with this one and not being able to say anything. 

*#11*
i embarrassingly had to google “zinc” just to make sure i actually knew what it was but after i did, i found this one quickly. 

*#12*
i,, honestly would’ve never figured that out lol. i kept thinking it had something to do with saharah and after that failed, i fell down a “age of empire” rabbit hole. 

*#14 *
i would like to drop kick this one.

*#15*
i genuinely _was not_ expecting “halloweaster” to be the answer LMAO.

*#16*
my first thought with this one: “it can’t be in brewster’s cafe because pigeons don’t hoot, they coo.” 

*#17 *
i knew this one was somewhere in nook’s cranny but i never would’ve checked @pandapples’ thread aha.

*#19 *
this one stepped on my neck so bad LMAO. i knew it had something to do with the dodo code queue but i kept checking the announcement thread for it and the “how to use it” thread lol. finding this one was a relief. 

*#20*
i thought this one was referencing wix. 

*#22*
i. i kept searching for the “counting sheep” polls from the 2020 tbt fair because i knew it was referencing that but once that failed, i started stalking the vesta collectible and when _that_ failed, i even checked the sheep plush.  scrolling down and putting 2 and 2 together when i saw the sanrio poll was both satisfying and a punch to the gut lol. 

*#23*
i have no idea how i figured this out but once i saw the museum subforum’s description, it sort of all fell into place for me aha. 

*#25*
me, scrolling down the smilies page: haha there’s no way in hell there’s an egg in he-
the bottom of the page: yup, you found one!


----------



## faerie

Ty for the wonderful event! I hope everyone had a great time, and now gets some much needed rest... and hopefully no nightmares from you know who


----------



## Chris

Thank you everyone for spending your Easter weekend with us! I hope you enjoyed this year's egg hunt. 



Blueskyy said:


> I literally stalked @Vrisnem 's posts in the post what you look like thread thinking one of their pics would give me an egg for egg 25. I'm so dumb. Also I failed at number 8


My apologies to your retinas.


----------



## Dunquixote

Vrisnem said:


> Thank you everyone for spending your Easter weekend with us! I hope you enjoyed this year's egg hunt.
> 
> 
> My apologies to your retinas.



I did in spite complaining here a few times ; sorry. Thank you and the rest of the staff for your hard work (and for staying up late if any of you needed to). I hope you enjoyed it too.


----------



## BluebearL

Just wanted to say that I really enjoyed this event, I love puzzles and problem solving so I thoroughly enjoyed this event despite its difficulty. Thank you so much to the staff for all of the effort that they have put into it, the eggs, banner artwork, clues/puzzles, and egg decorating have all been a blast. I hope to do better next hunt but I am very pleased with how I went with limited time to go onto the forums. Thanks again and thank you to everyone else who participated for making amazing eggs and sharing the confusion in the comments.


----------



## Mokuren

Wtf I was like in all the threads... especially the reading thread was my first guess just didn't see the egg same with the time travel eggs *cries in blind*

But thank you for the amazing event! I enjoyed it a lot


----------



## kiwikenobi

Thank you for this event, staff! I found more eggs than I ever found before, and it was a lot of fun!


----------



## Kattea

Thank you staff for another wonderful event. It's so important to have things to look forward to, especially during the pandemic. Can't think of a better way to spend my Easter. <3


----------



## Rowbowkid800

Is it possible to trade in a egg for tbt I only have one left


----------



## _Donut_

I don't like reading the answers, they make me feel even dumber now, lol  
And there were even a couple eggs where I was on the right thread but I didn't think to go all the way into the posts 

Anyway, congrats to all the winners and thank you staff for another fun event


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Emolga59 said:


> Not that I have one but I'm just curious as to what you'd offer?


i dont have much to offer to be honest. I'd offer my melody egg pave feather and two of my three easter eggs I got but that's it. I'd throw in my house but, I don't want to give it away


----------



## Alienfish

So those I never found were 8, 20 and 23.

-puts justin and pandapples in frying pan-

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2021

also that stamp rally thread were just rude, you literally fooled people into tricking it was a museum thread looool. 

and yeah i have to say how to solve 8 never crossed my mind lol. and i never use ables nor do i know about its flatboard thing so, lol.


----------



## ForeverSoaring

Thank you staff! This egg hunt was a lot of fun overall! c:
Here’s my thoughts on the eggs I missed~

5: I got so close on this! But I apparently misread the amount of posts in that thread as under 122k

8: I never use the mark as read feature, so I had no chance of getting this.

14: I’m too socially anxious to gum up a site’s help desk for no reason!! 

16: Obvious in retrospect.

17: I tried going to the moderator’s profiles and going through their most recent posts on that board! Instead of!! Doing the easier option!! I gave up before I could find that thread anyway.

23: Might have gotten this if my eyes didn’t glaze over the word ‘stamps’.

24: I tried doing variations of ground/ feet/ toes/ hands/ fingers until I realized it was referring to collectibles... and then not remembering the word ‘lineup’


----------



## xara

Rowbowkid800 said:


> Is it possible to trade in a egg for tbt I only have one left





Vrisnem said:


> Yes, there will be a way to convert your leftover eggs to forum bells.



it’s not currently possible but it will be sometime this week.


----------



## JellyBeans

oh no, looking at the answers everything seems so obvious now  also gonna share what i was thinking for the ones i missed
2 - thought this was flourish for the entire time, no real logic to it but it’s stylish right? or thought it might be happy home designer cause it’s a spin off
8 - i checked the archives but didn’t think to mark as read!! none of them were properly locked so i figured it had to be something else
12 - yeah i didn’t have a clue here lol, i was thinking maybe a laptop sticker
15 - i could SWEAR I tried halloweaster but i guess i didn’t? again I had no clue
20 - i was searching through the museum for people who had made stitches plushies lmao
25 - i looked at the regular smilies (and was trying to post them more in case that was it) but this makes a lot of sense now
but again, thank you staff for such a fun event!! despite the headaches I had a great time and will inevitably put myself through this again if you run another one
edit: also joined the egg hunt dream gang - dreamt I solved a second clue towards getting a daisy egg and then solved the third right just after time ran out lmao


----------



## Goldenapple

Commentary on the eggs.
6 - I was looking in Brewster's Cafe so much smh
7 - Never would've thought to check there, I was checking in the 1 Year Bell Tree Direct
8 - I checked every locked log in every forum and subforum, never did that though
12 - Ouch, I was looking for something along the lines of Saharah
I didn't really bother with 14-25. 13 was easy, accidentally found 22 while looking for 3, and 24... why


----------



## piske

Ahhh, i was so close on 8... i kept going back to that thread and i tried the mark read but on the directs archive  rip! Oh, well i got the eggs that i wanted and that’s what counts! And i had fun! :3


----------



## Airysuit

So great! I loved all the clues, and I was right about a lot of them, just couldn't find or think of the right spot! 

I really loved playing this for the first time and definitely will be playing more often now ! Can't wait for next year


----------



## LoveGraceMarie

I’m confused I typed in LINEUP when the event was on and it came up as an incorrect code 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2021

I’m presuming I spelt it wrong or something but I’m kicking myself that I had the answer the whole time but because it came up wrong I went all around the world trying to figure out what else it could be  I’ll have to be careful next time


----------



## Mick

After getting every single one of the eggs, my favourites were probably the ones that took me the longest. Eggs like 17 and especially 8 were very satisfying to finally get (I looked at the blog tree so many times. And I tried so many wrong ideas too)!

My favourite clue was definitely egg 14 this time. Scariest egg ever, posting in CTS for this! But very funny. Well played.






Looks like I'm safe, for now.


----------



## Ginkgo

I feel like this year's eggs were a lot easier and the clues more direct, since so many new people including myself were struggling with them on Halloweaster. I think the ones prior to 2020 were significantly harder too. That might just be me though.

I went from 11 last year to 21 this time, so I hope I can get all of them next year if I haven't forgotten about this forum by then.


----------



## Princess Mipha

Ahhhh, Egg 14. My boyfriend literally told me to write a message in "Contact the Staff", because the clue had "Posted!" behind it,
but I didn't want to believe him.. well, next time he tells me something, I will listen!


----------



## mocha.

Omg! So close yet so far for the 4 I missed haha. I’m still super proud though, did so much better this year compared to past egg hunts!!

thank you so much to the staff for putting this event together, you make being a part of this forum so fun!!


----------



## LambdaDelta

@Vrisnem can you let us know if any (and how many, if any) people got egg 14 by a fluke via making a regular contact the staff thread?


----------



## kiwikenobi

I'm legitimately surprised that so many people were too afraid to post in the Contact the Staff thing. I've never felt afraid of the staff here in all the years I've been a member; they all seem like reasonable people to me. What have they done to people who innocently posted in the wrong place in the past that's so terrible?


----------



## LambdaDelta

kiwikenobi said:


> I'm legitimately surprised that so many people were too afraid to post in the Contact the Staff thing. I've never felt afraid of the staff here in all the years I've been a member; they all seem like reasonable people to me. What have they done to people who innocently posted in the wrong place in the past that's so terrible?


i hindsight, perhaps I should've titled my egg 14 thread 'fite me'


----------



## Giddy

damn, ya know I knew pretty much what each puzzle was! You know what I did wrong? Did not do CAPS again thats on me, but damn I liked pretty much every place the eggs were!
If I really wanted to get them all, I would've really sat down to understand each one better. I'm just glad I got enough and from the egg decorating event, to get my dragonscale egg.

Next year though....my game face will be on! 

Thank you for the team for this egg hunt, it was really fun~ I can tell you'll had a lot of fun with this one.


----------



## aurora.

8, 12, 16, 17, 20, and 24 were the ones I didn't get. I maaaybe would've figured out 8, 12 & 17 if I had a few more hours, but honestly I was looking in the wrong place for most of them anyway.
20, I never, ever would've figured out. 
I was so close with 24 but that word never crossed my mind. I probably tried 'collectibles' three times just in case I was spelling it wrong.
16 is the only one I'm frustrated that I didn't get. I'm gonna be kicking myself for so long with that one. I wish I'd had a bit more time.

14 was one of the last ones I got, maybe the last but I can't remember. I had a feeling that you had to post a thread to get the egg but like a lot of others, I was too afraid to be wrong. In the end I just went for it because I knew I would've been frustrated with myself if I had been right all along but too afraid to try.

Overall, I enjoyed this event so much! I can't believe I've been a member here since 2014 but haven't participated in an event before. Thanks so much to everyone who put this together, it's been so enjoyable!


----------



## VillageDweller

I had fun with this one, I like coming back to do the egg hunts. However, as what usually happens, a couple of them are very hard to come by and IMO ones where you have to trawl through threads to find them aren't very good. On the whole great though.


----------



## jeni

noooooo i was in the 'too scared to post in CTS' club
i looked in the right place for egg 25 too but i must have scrolled too fast and missed the egg ;;;;

anyway, despite being here a while (sporadically) this was my first egg hunt and i got 18/25 so i'm very happy!!! i'm pretty sure i never would have got the other ones i missed cause some of them were references to threads i'm not familiar with and my brain turned off after i got my prisma and daisy eggies hahaha      

thank you so much to all the staff that made this work!!


----------



## Seastar

I guess I'll share my experience because why not?

1. I got this one right away since it was the April Fool's joke.
2. I figured out this one really fast too. I spun umbrellas _so much_ in New Leaf.
3. I didn't understand this one at first, so I Googled "Puroland" and found out it was Sanrio related. Then I found the correct thread.
4. This one wasn't too hard, but I went to the wrong Discord thread first.
5. I think I had fun with this one. Though it took a while for me to reach the post I had decoded. Was there an easier way than guessing page numbers? I was pretty amused to also find out the egg was sandwiched between two of my own posts.
6. I didn't get this one at all. That link was something I always overlook. I would never have associated it with coffee and my blind self never saw it became an egg.
7. This one took me 2 hours to find. I kept looking at things related to 1 year anniversaries, which was wrong.
8. I never figured this out. The best idea I had was that it was in a random locked thread. I even to went to the Blog Tree Archives, but I would *never* have thought of clicking the "mark read" button.
9. It didn't take long for me to figure out this was the Christmas event
10. Honestly, I never did see that egg before. But since I saw the word "direct", I figured out which thread to look in.
11. I only found this because I searched the forum for "vitamins".
12. I honestly don't know I figured this out. Somehow I vaguely remembered hearing of a program called FireAlpaca and I searched for that.
13. I figured this out really fast.
14. At first I Googled " Donatello " and got nowhere. Then I Googled " Donatello's weapon" and instantly went to the Contact the Staff section. But nothing was there. It took a while for me to get over my anxiety and post a thread, since that seemed like the only option left. Vris told me happy Easter after I did!
15. I figured this out pretty fast. Coincidentally, I had just named a Pokemon "Halloweaster" hours earlier, due to being in an Easter mood and remembering last year.
16. I never figured this out. I never even got close.
17. I never got anywhere close to this one either.
18. I got this one instantly.
19. I never figured this out and I kept looking at this thread
20. There was no possible way I could have figured out that one. I knew it had to do with the Able Sisters, but that was as far as I could get.
21. I never found this one and I think it's because I never looked at the egg decorating contest.
22. I didn't get this until I saw it said "*baa*lots". I instantly remembered the sheep polls then.
23. I had no idea what this was talking about and I still don't.
24. The closest I could get to this was "COLLECTIBLES". The word lineup never came to mind.
25. I didn't even attempt this one because I thought it was too vague lol


----------



## Pintuition

I ended up finding 21 eggs in total. I was on the right track for #8 which makes me mad at myself though! All in all I really enjoyed the hunt this year and I’m glad to have participated!


----------



## daringred_

still mad about #14. i _did_ get it, but i have severe anxiety, and there was _a lot_ of panicking/worrying before i ultimately just posted the thread. unnecessary stress and a bit of a cruel move tbh. i'm not surprised loads of people missed it. ordinarily, i would've too.

i'm more annoyed about #8. wording on that one was dumb. i literally went to the blog tree archive multiple times but the "locked" in the clue made me search for locked threads instead and nothing came up. should've worded it "read logs" or something instead because lock(ed) and archive(d) aren't synonymous with each other. (since i assume locked was referring to how that forum is archived and can't be posted on.) 

can't really be mad about the other ones i missed. i scrolled all the way through the smilies tab for #25, but i did it in the comment box instead of the help section or w/e. i was on the right track for #16 (or whatever the owl one was) but was looking for book clubs. had no idea a reading thread even existed and didn't see it. the sheep one. meh. i'm not mad about what i assumed it was, and where it ended up being instead. easy enough mistake. never would've gotten the nook's cranny and ables ones. i went to the right forums but that was about all i had. like someone else here, i searched "blue" and "paw" in there. 

overall, 18/25 (+3 participation eggs)? i'm happy enough. it's five more than i found at halloweaster, so maybe i'll find another five more next time. i got the two eggs i wanted, and i'm proud of how well i did, especially with getting 4/4 on the puzzles. hopefully the difficulty stays the same next time (or even simplifies a bit more since i know a lot of people still struggled) because it seemed about just right for me, at least, this time around.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2021

also reading through the thread and saw people had similar ideas to me with #8. i went to the island journals, filtered by locked, and scrolled through them _all_. thought i'd hit gold when i saw a testing thread from justin(?) on page three. used the same tactic on the NL forum, but gave up after three pages.


----------



## Mick

kiwikenobi said:


> I'm legitimately surprised that so many people were too afraid to post in the Contact the Staff thing. I've never felt afraid of the staff here in all the years I've been a member; they all seem like reasonable people to me. What have they done to people who innocently posted in the wrong place in the past that's so terrible?



It's been a while but I'm pretty sure people who post threads in the wrong place get a five year ban & a 300 NMT fine if they survive being keelhauled.  Unless this is not standard procedure and that mod was improvising?

For me it was more a fear of appearing dumb by missing an obvious "just click here to get your egg" button. But I was willing to take that risk because I had looked all over the CTS board first, and figured that if I were wasting their time with a new thread they had deserved it at that point. :')


----------



## Jacob4

wow i was on the right lines for like all of the ones i didn't get which sucks :/

for the donatello's weapon one i thought it meant a way of contacting the staff member Bobo bc i read somewhere that donatello has 2 "Bō" staffs... so i tried PMing Bobo and was mortified when it didn't work LOL

I also considered just the "staff" bit and tried clicking on the the "Contact the staff" thing but didn't think of actually sending a message


----------



## daringred_

okay, i'm gonna be annoying and give thoughts on the ones i did get. inside a spoiler, for everyone's sanity.



Spoiler: thoughts



#1-4: the only one i didn't immediately know was #3, and i think i only got it from luck. the train made me think of NL and trading, so i searched "puroland" thinking it was someone's town. it was, but that wasn't the answer. bit more scrolling through the results showed someone saying they'd been to sanrio land (aka puroland), and i knew it had to be the sanrio cards thread. in hindsight, 3:26PM was a clever hint to the release date. liked that one.

#5-7: got #6 the fastest. originally, i was looking in the roost. ironically, i noticed the egg on the ko-fi button right at the start, but thought it was just a quirky easter themed thing lmao. still surprised i got number #5. i tried looking at threads for staff applications, typed in that string of letters etc. then i saw the mods hatching thread and went to page 577. nothing. almost gave up. not sure what in my head clicked that the string of letters was a substitution code for the post numbers, but i went to that post and there it was. never again. not sure how i got #7. knew it was something NH related and i think i checked the threads discussing how people felt one year on before i looked in the resetting thread.

#9-12: no clue how i got #9. pretty sure i went looking at giveaway threads first before remembering the christmas event and how there was a leaderboard thing. #10 was clever but infuriated me. quickly realized it was a direct and went back through the pages to the correct day (they weren't time stamped as far as i could see) and went through them. almost missed the egg lmao. #11 i immediately knew was vitamins. searched vitamins and found the thread immediately. #12 was the hardest here. i'm not an artist, and i know nothing about digital programs. for ages, i thought it was to do with the pokemon, camerupt, and then saharah. i went through three threads about phone cases. in the end, i googled "fire camel" and then "fire llama" which, ironically, gave me the fire_alpaca_ result. put that in the search bar and went on the right thread about twice, but didn't think to check the spoiler until the third time lmao. would've been raging if i'd missed that.

#13-15: knew #13 immediately but didn't know what forum the thread was in lmao so i just searched "dream address thread" and put vris as the post creator since i knew he made it. #14 threw me for a while. i googled it, but the answer was just bõ, which i thought they were using as a play on "bow", and i was like... what? re-googled it a bit later, looked at a different result, and realized bõ _staff_. #15 was easy. i googled "lagomorph", got rabbit, and just realized instantly. good thing too because i was ready to research rabbit folklore tales about wars with ghosts. definitely one i was at risk of overthinking.

#18-25: almost got confused by #18. the stock thing made me initially think of collectibles and the mori house restock. then "island-locked" clicked, and i got it. #19 also almost threw me. i knew it was immediately the dodo code, so i checked the threads announcing and explaining them etc. then tried to find a thread with a dodo code open, then finally (for whatever reason) tried making a thread myself and found it there. for #21 i remembered the decorating contest and the bit about "no goose eggs, three quail eggs". ironically, i clicked on the goose picture earlier in the hunt lmao and nothing happened. did it again and was surprised it worked. #24 was another easy one. like others, i first tried "collectible" and "collectibles" before getting "lineup".


----------



## pochy

people who are freaking out about #14, dont worry...i did something stupider lol. i posted a thread for egg 23 in the contest and submissions thread bc like,, poems,, and you could submit a poem there during the 2020 fair and stuff (at least that was my logic) i’m so sorry staff, please delete + ignore

embarrassment aside this event was really fun and everything looked so pretty, and i actually managed to find some eggs! thank you staff for this event, you guys obviously put in a lot of effort and it shows!


----------



## marea

Turns out i gussed clue 14 right but didnt have the courage to post a thread. Other clues i almost figured out are #3, #5 which i knew the thread but not the post, and #22 which i figured was about the sheep villagers but did not search that thread.

Anyways, i found way more eggs than last time and it was a lot of fun. Thank you so much guys!


----------



## Jacob4

i thought egg 24 was either "fingers" or "toes" for the longest time

then i realised i should probably start thinking along the lines of how the puzzle would apply on TBT and then i immediately got it lol


----------



## Chris

Rowbowkid800 said:


> Is it possible to trade in a egg for tbt I only have one left


It's not possible yet, but the option to do this will be coming. I'll mention it to Jeremy when he comes online later.



LambdaDelta said:


> @Vrisnem can you let us know if any (and how many, if any) people got egg 14 by a fluke via making a regular contact the staff thread?


Three. One of those people had a question relating to the egg hunt, but hadn't solved Egg 14 yet, and the other two weren't participating at all.



kiwikenobi said:


> I'm legitimately surprised that so many people were too afraid to post in the Contact the Staff thing. I've never felt afraid of the staff here in all the years I've been a member; they all seem like reasonable people to me. What have they done to people who innocently posted in the wrong place in the past that's so terrible?


The most that happens when you post in the wrong place is that you get a notification saying that it has been moved elsewhere. If you mistakenly post in Contact the Staff we answer the question and/or send you a link to threads/boards where you would have received a faster response.

As someone pointed out above, I responded to a number of the CTS threads where users had expressed that they were especially nervous about having contacted us. I was also the person who voted in @Mick's poll (shared here) asking if they would receive a warning. The temptation to vote yes was unreal, but I'm not quite _that_ mean.


----------



## Princess Mipha

I would say overall, this was the most fun Easter Egg hunt ! 
The other ones were too frustrating for my taste. I could barely find any and this time I found 15 (I think),
which I don't think I managed to do before. And I managed to solve all the Puzzles, yay =)


----------



## mocha.

Thought I would share my thought process for the clues I got/didn’t get!

missed:
#8. I was so close with this one, I scrolled right through to page 50 before giving up, scrolled back from the last page but to no avail. Can’t believe it was so simple! D’oh
#17. I thought this was in relation to a username with ‘blue’ in it or perhaps a blue item, I gave up searching pretty quickly on this one haha!
#23. I’m so angry at myself for this one - at first I thought it may be a reference to the TBT fair so I scrolled through past threads. Then I actually searched “museum stamp” and came across that thread but didn’t check the first post!! Haha.
#25. I had no idea what this was in reference to but now it all makes sense, so clever! I tried searching in the what makes you happy thread or the halloweaster one as I thought it was in reference to zipper lol!

Ones I got:


Spoiler



1. This took me quite a long time, not sure how I missed it when it happened only a day or two prior haha!
2. I got this one straight away!
3. this was also a one I managed to get right away although I did have to Google what Puroland was lol
4. This took me a while, I thought at first it may point me towards the Airport but couldn’t find any eggs there. Then I put 2 and 2 together and found it!
5. This took me so long to get, I had no idea what it was referencing and thought it was a reference to the airport again! I also thought it was a monsters inc reference (the code lol) but that wouldn’t make any sense  then I noticed the first word ‘quick’ and thought it must be rirected towards the hatch thread, which led me to decoding the number! This was my favourite one! 
6. At first I thought this may be directed towards busy spots for staff so had a look at high traffic threads, then I scrolled down the front page and saw the egg next to kofi! Super clever!
7. This one I managed to get right away!
9. Also managed to get this quickly too  
10. I thought this may be referencing a Nintendo direct but then skimmed through the tbt direct threads, managed to come across it after some searching!
11. I got this one right away after searching for vitamins!
12. This took me so long to get, I thought it was a reference to the acnh reactions and then I thought it might relate to Sahara.. and then I couldn’t get the flame shirt out of my head. I broke it down and was saying things like fire camel until I realised it was the art program fire alpaca!
13. The dream thread! Managed to get this one right away
14. I thought at first it would pop up when clicking contact the staff and after going back and forth and rechecking the clue I saw “posted” so gave it a shot. I was worried incase it would spam the staff but Vris answered and was super friendly as usual 
15. I thought this was a reference to an old tradition and it took me a long time to piece together lol! Learned a lot of new words thanks to these clues.
16. Considering this was my thread I didn’t get this for an embarrassingly long amount of time lol. I thought the hooting parliament may have been a reference to the museum (blathers) and then clicked it must be about reading!
18. This puzzle was the hardest for me! I was confused and thought it was a clue at first so searched the forums for villager stuck/bu threads and then realised it was a puzzle haha! Eventually got it! 
19. this was one of the last clues I managed to find through desperation, I was in the right place but didn’t know how to trigger the egg. Then tried to post a thread because after I received the contact the staff egg I thought the sky was the limit!
20. This was also quite tricky, I tried to look at the clue from different angles as at first I thought it may have been a reference to a stuffed toy or something. Realised it was the cardboard cut out and came across the thread! 
21. I tried clicking on Vrisnem’s signature for this one as I thought goose was a clear giveaway! After some frustration I remembered reading the egg decorating rules and scrolled through the thread to find the egg 
22. I thought this was in relation to Vesta so checked the thread where her collectible was announced, after realising I was in the wrong place (and clicking Etoile’s name on the poll  I saw there was a thread linked to the poll which led me to the egg!)
24. I tried SIGNATURE for this and AVATAR but then realised the 5x2 was actually a reference to the lineup! I felt so silly once I’d realised what it was haha.


----------



## Furrton

So glad I quit when I did! Wow that was fun! Would have NEVER guessed the stamp day one!!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2021



Blueskyy said:


> I did FINGERS, but not PHALANGES lmao. Regina would be proud


Better than TOES! I wonder how many times TOES was used. 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2021



Aniko said:


> Blue clues, I kept clicking on everything blue
> View attachment 366599


Oh my gosh, this is true despair


----------



## Sheep Villager

Aw man. The 2/3 of the eggs I didn't find were ones where I was hovering in the right place for entirely too long.

*14* I looked around the Contact Staff section and I did consider posting a thread but I felt there was no way that was the solution since I figured it would clog up the Staff inbox and prevent actual questions from being answered. I didn't dare attempt it since I didn't wanna cause spam.

*8* I was also in the right area of the site. I actually manually searched quite a few threads. I even sorted any that used the word 'leaf'. I think I stopped looking at threads eventually because it got so overwhelming due to the sheer amount. I also browsed the New Leaf sections locked threads for quite a while. I feel Pandapples deserves an award for "Most Evil Egg" this year.

The remaining one I didn't find was *23* and that's because the golden egg got claimed before I got to this one since I was still trying to solve 14 and 8. I kind of tapped out after the golden egg got won so I never seriously tried my hand at this one. Can't say if I would have found it or not.

My favourite eggs were *5* and *10*. 5 because I liked the built in mini code and 10 because I remember Vrisnem replying to my post with that comment and I remember thinking the reply seemed out of place and that it would be funny if it turned out to be an egg hunt spot. Guess I was right. :')​


----------



## Furrton

Blueskyy said:


> I also kept clicking @Vrisnem 's Goose signature thinking it would do something. I'm a fool.


UGH SAME for the blue's clue!!!


----------



## Bluebellie

The clues I missed:

#8 I leafed through the Archives but I didn’t quite get to where I was supposed to.



#16: Completly missed. I thought I would find this egg in the museum since Blathers is a owl. And the clue says hoot.

#17: I was searching every post on Nooks and Cranny, but didn’t quite get to the prize. I least I knew what area to look.

#20: I knew it was referencing the able sisters but couldn’t find it.


#21: I could of sworn I check on that thread and clicked eggs around there, but I missed the prize. I had a feeling it was that thread since it spoke of quail eggs.I clicked a lot of eggs here and kept clicking around Vrisnem, because of the goose clue. 

#22: I missed this one. I was looking for the Previous Vesta thread.

#23: No clue.

#25: I thought it might be referring the the rant threads, or the what’s bothering you threads in the basement.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2021



Sheep Villager said:


> *14* I looked around the Contact Staff section and I did consider posting a thread but I felt there was no way that was the solution since I figured it would clog up the Staff inbox and prevent actual questions from being answered. I didn't dare attempt it since I didn't wanna cause spam.​


​You don’t know how many hours I sat in this. I was thinking  should I? And I kept seeing “Posted!”
I ended up writing an apology post and posting it in case my instincts were wrong


----------



## amemome

I was so scared to do *Egg 14* (Donatello's Weapon) because I didn't want to actually commit to writing a message and possibly cluttering Ask Staff... I also thought maybe I should contact *Bobo* (the weapon is also called a Bo lol) and Bobo is a staff member.

*Egg 25* (Smile!) was super clever, as was *Egg 8* (Leaf through Locked Logs).


----------



## Bluebellie

I had the most fun finding clue 5 , and the Puzzles. For some reason, the puzzles all made sense to me right away.

Clue 6, totally found by accident.


----------



## 0ni

I was also terrified about following through with my hunch for Egg 14 - literally posted my thread with "pls don't ban me". Would've been a very sad end to the egg hunt if that had happened lol

So miffed to see how close I was to getting some other clues   

Egg 18's puzzle... I tried Amiibo/and _SANRIOAMIIBO whyyyy _why didn't I just try sanrio on it's own lmao

I was also in the Art Programs thread, and had figured out the wording of Egg 12's clue to mean something like flaming llama, or alpaca... I think I was just running out of steam at that point because I have no idea what caused me to lose the plot there.

The last clue I figured out was actually 25 - It was 3am-ish my time. I just clicked 'Help' because at that point I was clicking everything lmao (also probably a desperate cry for actual help) - saw the smilies and then it clicked into place. 

All in all I managed to get 12 clues, which isn't too bad for a first time. I only started the egg hunt yesterday evening - wish I had been able to spend more of the weekend on it but I dunno if it would have helped me figure out any more clues lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I guess I'll jump on the "list the clues you got and didn't get" train.

Found:

*1. Blinded by darkness.: *This happened literally a few days ago so this was pretty much immediate.
*
2. A stylish spin, rain or shine.: *This one took a bit but "rain or shine" helped me stumble upon the answer.
*
3. The inbound 3:26PM flight from Puroland has been delayed.: *After a quick Google of Puroland, I knew the answer right away.
*
4. Chaotic chatter crossing channels.: *I'm on Discord constantly, so this one was no problem.
*
5. Quick, there's an 577 in staff incubation unit #ABB,BAD!: *This one was one of my favorites because it was so satisfying to get.  Partially what helped me was the activity from the Fair that required decoding.  
*
6. Currencies accepted here: coffee.: *Being that I'm always on TBT, I scroll past the Ko-fi link all the time.  I really liked the egg graphic for this.
*
7. One year later, wanting something greater. Is saying adieu, worth something anew?: *Resetting was the only thing I could think of for this.

*9. Honored with our latest and greatest gift givers.: *I was around for the Christmas event, so I went straight to that thread.
*
10. To be direct, you've seen this egg before. Time travel back to 16:14 EDT on March 22nd 2021 to see it again.: *This one was actually a little tough for me, but I found it eventually.
*
11. Zinc, C, B, or D? Help from the sea if you go to page 3.: *I don't go in Brewster's very often, but I did remember there was a thread about vitamins.
*
12. Want to express yourself using electronic apparatus? I recommend a flaming camelid mammal.: *This one was absolutely awful and took me until the very end to find.  I actually found it while looking for #23.
*
13. A dozen digits yields many sweet dreams.: *A few minutes of thought led me to remember that dream addresses have 12 digits.
*
14. A surefire means of contacting Donatello's weapon. Posted!: *This was both satisfying and a bit terrifying to get.  I didn't want to bother the staff with an unimportant thread but I didn't see anything else it could be.
*
15. The name given to the three-day woodland war fought between a lagomorph and a ghost.  *Halloweaster was both fairly recent and an egg hunt, so of course I remembered it.

*16. A hooting parliament gathers to turn endless pages.: *I didn't actually catch onto the reading part for a while since I was so focused on the "parliament" aspect.  I did eventually find it though.
*
17. You'll be searching every nook and cranny for this blue's clue.: *This one was kind of difficult I feel, but I did land on it after frantic searching.
*
18. Limited stock, people will flock, They must have the neighbors, Who are all island-locked.: *Like many people, I'm well aware of the Sanrio villager craze right now.
*
19. Make this extinct bird call and TBTers will line up.: *I knew this had something to do with Dodo Codes, and since I had already created a thread for an egg I wasn't afraid to try it again.  

*21. Quail Quail Goose: *I associate Vrisnem with Goose now, plus I remembered there was an egg graphic with Goose on it in the decorating contest thread.
*
22. Once a runner-up, now flies ahead in the baallots.: *My initial thought was Vesta, but I remembered Etoile was a runner-up in that contest.

*24. 5x2, In full view, Always right there under you: *I'm a collectible nut and spend way too much time on said lineups.


Not Found:
*
8. If you'd be so bold as to leaf through the locked logs, then you may check this clue off the list.: *This one was incredibly frustrating, especially since I later found out it was in the Blog Tree archives I had been in and out of.  I just didn't think to mark anything as read.
*
20. Take a step back and you'll be able to face this tailor-made creature.: *I never go into the Able Sister's subforum, and even if I did I don't think I would have clicked on that particular thread.  I was honestly convinced this was about the Build-A-Bear collaboration coming up.
*
23. On this day, we appreciate fan-art, signatures, stamps, poems, songs, or anything else made by you.: *I knew this was about the Museum but could not find the right thread.  I found #12 while searching it.

*25. Help! I forgot how to smile.:  *I've never clicked on the Help feature before.  I did so for the first time after the answers were announced.


----------



## cornimer

Blueskyy said:


> I literally stalked @Vrisnem 's posts in the post what you look like thread thinking one of their pics would give me an egg for egg 25. I'm so dumb. Also I failed at number 8


Thought I was the only one who did this LOL
***
Thanks for the event staff! Honestly it's the only Easter-y thing I did this weekend so it was a good break from reality lol. The clues were really fun this year!


----------



## Chris

cornimer said:


> Blueskyy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I literally stalked @Vrisnem 's posts in the post what you look like thread thinking one of their pics would give me an egg for egg 25. I'm so dumb. Also I failed at number 8
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I was the only one who did this LOL
> ***
> Thanks for the event staff! Honestly it's the only Easter-y thing I did this weekend so it was a good break from reality lol. The clues were really fun this year!
Click to expand...

I'm aware I don't smile in photos but I didn't foresee this as something people might think of!   

Glad you enjoyed the egg hunt!


----------



## Rinpane

...So much for doing better this round, I couldn’t work out anything in the second batch and then with my busy weekend I forgot to participate. Still had fun though; thank you, staff!


----------



## Lavamaize

Personally, my favorite clue was 25! I liked how it involved a few steps to solve!


----------



## Cirice

The number of time I went into the Contact the staff thread but I would've never dared to post something just to see if there was Egg 14 omg


----------



## Dinosaurz

amemome said:


> I was so scared to do *Egg 14* (Donatello's Weapon) because I didn't want to actually commit to writing a message and possibly cluttering Ask Staff... I also thought maybe I should contact *Bobo* (the weapon is also called a Bo lol) and Bobo is a staff member.
> 
> *Egg 25* (Smile!) was super clever, as was *Egg 8* (Leaf through Locked Logs).


I had the exact same thing with 14!!! Double bow staff made me think “Bobo” so I stalked their profile and thought about messaging them lol.


----------



## litilravnur

Gosh... I was so close to finding some eggs! I had a general idea of where could they be but failed terribly 

Thanks for the fun event, staff!


----------



## Hat'

that was so fun and the clues were so clever!!! i guess way too many of them were too clever for me heh
hgfjkdlsm i was on the right thread of SO MANY of them and yet i only got 7 i'm so pissed at myself
i literally opened EVERY spoilers in the 12th egg thread EXCEPT THE FIREALPACA ONE i remember this so clearly and i want to throw my computer out the window
i'm so mad because i literally was on the 9th egg page and i remember scrolling up and down a thousand times and i didn't see it  
i also got egg 15 right except i typed in some egg hunt related codes so i didn't get it 
...not me seeing the huge egg for the 21st clue and not clicking it because i've already clicked hundreds of picturs in vain.... bye
man pandapples' clues sure were really hard to find lol i was on the right path for some of them but i guess they were too specific or something 
i didn't hate the 14th one but i didn't like it that much either because i always see the contact staff thing as like an emergency or something so i would've never thought it was actually required to post something in there 

overrall i had a lot of fun and i got the egg i wanted so that's all that counts to me!!! i'm mad at myself for not digging deeper or paying more attention lol!
a huge thank you to all the staff who worked hard on this! it was really fun and the burst of serotonine i get everytime i find an egg is always much appreciated! the egg collectibles also look amazing!!! thank you!!!


----------



## Bluebellie

I was able to decipher the fire alpaca one...

However,  I thought it was a reference to Sahara. Since she is from the desert. Thus “ flaming  camelid.” The desert  is hot. She is a hot camel.

I was there trying to find this non existent Sahara thread or rug thread, etc.

Anyways, that is  how my mind works.


----------



## Merielle

Here's my thoughts on all the clues!  My final total was 19/25.

*Egg 1* - Found this one in no-time; I knew it was the April Fool's joke.
*Egg 2* - I like to spin my umbrellas, so I thought of the answer to this one straightaway.
*Egg 3* - This one took me a minute! I'm not super familiar with Sanrio, so I did some searches for "Puroland", thinking it was maybe in someone's airport thread, but when I learned that Puroland was a Sanrio theme park, I knew it had to be in the official AC x Sanrio thread.
*Egg 4* - I don't use Discord much so this didn't come to me immediately, but I had a feeling that "chaotic chatter" was refering to The Basement.  I looked through the Discord/Chat Group directory for a bit, but then noticed the link to the Bell Tree's official Discord, and found it there!
*Egg 5* - As much as I play Quick, Before the Mods!, I'm a little embarrassed by how long this took me. OTL  I was trying to figure out what a "code 577" was, thought #ABB,BAD was a hex code, looked at the staff pages... and then the phrase "incubation unit" hit me like a ton of bricks.  I actually remembered the page number because I'd gone back to that post a couple times to double-check the new rules, so it didn't take me long to find it once I realized.
*Egg 6* - I was so convinced this had to do with Brewster's, until I finally remembered the whole "buy me a coffee" thing on Ko-Fi, and then I knew it was something to do with the Bell Tree Ko-Fi page.
*Egg 7* - First I checked the New Horizons one year anniversary post, but I soon realized the second line was probably about resetting one's island.
*Egg 8* - Never found this one; I never thought to click the mark read button. ;; I checked the Blog Tree Archives, locked threads in Island Journals (read through all of dizzy bone's island journal thinking it would be there, lovely island though!), practically all the locked threads in the Bulletin Board (thought for sure it was going to be in one of The Woods threads), locked threads in the New Leaf section... I learned a lot about the site at least.
*Egg 9* - Knew where this one was right away, thanks to my research from #8.
*Egg 10* - Same with this one!  #8 saved me again.
*Egg 11* - I knew about the vitamins thread, so this one was easy too.
*Egg 12* - I was really focused on the "flaming camelid" part, and despite how much digital art I do, I didn't know about FireAlpaca!  I thought about the Firefox browser but didn't think that could be it (because foxes are definitely not camelids ahaha), then I looked for Saharah, then switched to looking through Pokemon threads for Numel and Camerupt.  At this point I decided to quit focusing on that part of the clue, and guessed that "expressing yourself via electronic apparatus" was probably about digital art, so I went to the Museum forum and checked out the list of art programs.  Then I saw FireAlpaca right at the top of the post and was like "OH"
*Egg 13* - Knew this was about dream addresses!
*Egg 14* - First I looked if it was in a Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles thread, then I googled what Donatello's weapon was because I never watched the show ahaha.  I got really stuck on "bo" and thought maybe it was referring to Beau?  And then when I saw "Contact the Staff" in the forum list, it hit me.  I was still pretty hesitant to post there despite the "Posted!" part of the clue, so I checked Ask the Staff and the Information Desk before finally going for it and posting a thread there.
*Egg 15* - Thankfully, I remembered Halloweaster before I went down the weird folklore rabbithole.  
*Egg 16* - Was looking all over the place for stuff relating to Blathers and Celeste, checking the Museum threads, and finally decided to look in "What are you reading?" on a wild guess.  I... didn't think I was actually going to find it there.
*Egg 17* - I looked all in Nook's Cranny but never found pandapple's thread, though I did check the post by dizzy bone. ;; Also checked the Official Blue's Clue's Fan Club Megathread and was super disappointed it wasn't there.  I even looked in threads about colors and music, but alas.
*Egg 18* - I think I was tired by this point because I got really stuck on the house collectible restocks.  Finally figured out it was Sanrio though!
*Egg 19* - Checked so many threads about Dodo codes, never thought to try and post one.
*Egg 20* - I thought this was about one of the doll collectibles, or Zipper T. Bunny.
*Egg 21* - Knew it had to be in the Egg Decorating thread and clicked the Goose egg picture first thing!
*Egg 22* - I found some old voting threads with Pietro and thought it would be there, but I eventually clicked the link in the Sanrio poll and found it.
*Egg 23* - Had no idea about the Museum Day thread, so I kept checking Bell Fair closing ceremonies.
*Egg 24* - Thought this was about signatures for a minute, but quickly realized it was actually lineup!
*Egg 25* - Looked in the What's Bothering You and What Are You Happy About Today threads, but I didn't search super hard for this one because I was ready to call it a hunt at this point.

Anyways, big thanks to the staff for all the work put into the Easter event! ^^ I had a lot of fun, got a good workout for my brain, and came out of it with a lovely Dragonscale egg.  Although, "egg" has stopped looking like a real word to me.


----------



## Bekaa

Kirbyz said:


> we’re all looking pretty foolish now in the staff’s eyes for #14
> 
> they probably knew we’d all be scared to post in contact the staff, i kept thinking nah what if someone had an important issue they need taken care of and all of a sudden i send in “yo where’s my egg” thought i was boutta get all my eggs taken away and be in debt. lesson learned, trust staff, but don’t trust staff


I am certainly not scared of staff, and will post to them if I genuinely have a question; however I thought of this as the potential solution to this clue, however, like many others, didn’t want to clutter up their inbox/did not think that was appropriate. This is the only item on the clues list that has me frustrated.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Bluebellie said:


> I was able to decipher the fire alpaca one...
> 
> However,  I thought it was a reference to Sahara. Since she is from the desert. Thus “ flaming  camelid.” The desert  is hot. She is a hot camel.
> 
> I was there trying to find this non existent Sahara thread or rug thread, etc.
> 
> Anyways, that is  how my mind works.


this was kinda my thought process, though once I realized an alpaca is also a camelid I realized pretty quickly that the clue referred to the FireAlpaca program.


----------



## Parkai

i missed this


----------



## Bekaa

Having gotten #14 off my chest , let me emphasize that I thoroughly enjoyed the egg hunt, as usual. I know the staff work extremely hard to put together a really fun hunt, and they manage all of us with our various quirks with such grace. (I’m always amazed at how smart they are to think up this stuff!) All in all I was greatly relieved that there were no clues that I hit myself on the head and went “ugh” about. Thank you staff!


----------



## Sheep Villager

I actually had FireAlpaca open when I was looking at clue 12 so it came to me almost immediately. ​


----------



## Valzed

I was on the right track for so many but just couldn't figure out exactly where they were located. That's okay. I had fun anyway. Thanks again for a fun event!


----------



## jadetine

Oh sweet relief,  the answers! I would never want to be partnered with Justin or Pandapples when playing Contact because we are totally not on the same wavelength, lol. The staff is so stellar; we love y'all!


----------



## Kirbyz

there’s currently one prismatic egg in stock if anyone still hasn’t spent their eggs yet and is looking for one!


----------



## deana

I was going to write in my final thoughts last night but I went to sleep instead lol

The eggs that eluded me: 
*5*: I went to the "before the mods hatch" thread but I couldn't figure out the rest of this number/letter code business so I never got it 
*8*: for this one I had also gone to the right place but I couldn't find it, I tried going back to the oldest blog tree posts as well as reading through all the old bell tree directs to try to find this one 
*12*: never ever would have been able to figure this out, didn't know FireAlpaca was a thing 

Other thoughts: 
*6*: I just love this one and you all deserve all the coffee in the world
*10*: I had a suspicion about this egg when I saw it posted the first time so I immediately went back to it  thought this was so silly, although if I hadn't seen in before hand I don't know if I would have been able to find this just based on the clue 
*14*: I agree with what others have said about 14, I was really scared to post in the contact the staff thread. If the clue hadn't specifically said "posted" I wouldn't have done it. I was very scared to be bothering the staff for no reason. 

Anyway a big thank you to all the staff for putting this event together for us, you guys really spoil us


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Kirbyz said:


> there’s currently one prismatic egg in stock if anyone still hasn’t spent their eggs yet and is looking for one!


If only I could qwq


----------



## -Lumi-

Cosmic-chan said:


> If only I could qwq



Right  hopefully next year we both do better at the egg hunt though and they release another pretty egg!


----------



## Paperboy012305

kiwikenobi said:


> I'm legitimately surprised that so many people were too afraid to post in the Contact the Staff thing. I've never felt afraid of the staff here in all the years I've been a member; they all seem like reasonable people to me. What have they done to people who innocently posted in the wrong place in the past that's so terrible?


When I posted in there, I was like "Should I dare risk it? I mean, this is the only place I can think of that can come *close *to where the egg might be.". So I took one for the team and found it.

I mean, I was only scared a little, but if that was where they hid the egg I'm sure they didn't care about 142 people bothering them for useless contacting issues.


----------



## ReeBear

Am so thankful for answers being revealed so my brain can stop being haunted by this egg hunt ;www; Thank you staff for this wonderful event (and for making my poor brain cry)
I did much better this time around somehow :’)) I think I got 21 out of 25 and idek how. ;o; 8, 17, 20 & 23 completely threw me though :’)))
Clue 14 was the scariest one to act on but Vris is also super lovely and I enjoyed the “Egg?” “Egg.” exchange ;w;


Spoiler: 14


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

ReeBear said:


> Am so thankful for answers being revealed so my brain can stop being haunted by this egg hunt ;www; Thank you staff for this wonderful event (and for making my poor brain cry)
> I did much better this time around somehow :’)) I think I got 21 out of 25 and idek how. ;o; 8, 17, 20 & 23 completely threw me though :’)))
> Clue 14 was the scariest one to act on but Vris is also super lovely and I enjoyed the “Egg?” “Egg.” exchange ;w;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 14
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 366769


That's such a cute conversation, reading it made me smile. c:


----------



## Alienfish

Sheep Villager said:


> I feel Pandapples deserves an award for "Most Evil Egg" this year.



Ban panda from making more clues, ever 
​


----------



## JemAC

I'm going to join other with my thoughts on all the eggs now the answers have been revealed:

*Eggs I Found

Egg 1 - *This was pretty easy to work out and find as the prank was very recent
*Egg 3 - *A quick Google search of Puroland made this one easy to find
*Egg 4 - *This one took a bit longer and my first thought was that it might be in the 'Basement Dwellers' thread but it clicked when I spotted the 'Discord' at the top of the page
*Egg 5 - *This egg was fun and one of the quickest for me to solve as I recognised the thread straight away and presumed it would be in Vris's post about the easter emojis, trying to actually get all the way back to that post was probably the only hard part about this egg
*Egg 6 - *I was convinced for ages that this egg would be in Brewsters Cafe but wasn't sure on which thread so I searched for the ones that had coffee in the title to no luck and then randomly I had a 'eureka' moment in the bath and I remembered where I'd seen the reference to coffee and found the egg
*Egg 7 - *I didn't have much trouble with this egg as the idea saying goodbye to something made me think of island resetting
*Egg 9 - *This was quite a fortunate find as I remembered seeing the list of biggest gift givers over the festive season so went back to that thread and found the egg
*Egg 10 - *The word 'direct' automatically made me think of the 'Bell Tree Direct' thread and then it was just down to finding the correct post
*Egg 11 - *Realised this was in reference to vitamins and knew there had recently been a thread on them so I went back to that
*Egg 12 - *I only got this from the first half of the clue as 'express yourself' made me think of art and the 'Arts Programs' thread seemed the most appropriate, clicked on the first spoiler tab and found it. I never read the FireAlpaca part though so hadn't noticed the link till I read the answers.
*Egg 13 - *I really like the dream feature and visit the 'Dream Address' thread quite often so this one was quite easy
*Egg 15 - *I had to search what a lagomorph was and the first thing that came up was a rabbit but then I saw something about a Pika and thought this must be referencing Pikachu and Mimikyu from Pokemon but I didn't know anything about a woodland war between them so in the end I decided to settle on the less exciting answer of 'HALLOWEASTER' and it was right so can't really complain
*Egg 16 - *I knew this referenced owls and books so just did a quick search till I found the most likely thread that it would be in
*Egg 17 - *This clue suggested this would be in 'Nook's Cranny' and I presumed the 'blue' was in reference to one of the mods so I checked the list of the ones that wrote the clues and went through each one under the 'staff members' tab, quickly scanning through the posts till I found the right one
*Egg 18 - *This was probably the easiest puzzle for me as the Sanrio villagers are very big at the moment and well known for been island-locked
*Egg 19 - *I automatically thought about the Dodo Code when reading this clue so it wasn't too hard to find
*Egg 20 - *I thought this must be in 'Able Sisters' but it took a while to actually find the right thread
*Egg 21 - *This was an accidental find, presumed the answer would be in a post by Vris due to the goose clue and the egg decorating thread seemed to good starting place but after clicking on anything else I could to no avail I ended up on the giant goose egg and had success
*Egg 22 - *I'm constantly seeing the poll on the homepage about the Sanrio villagers and always pick up on Etoile been in the lead so this was pretty easy to solve
*Egg 23 - *The clue was describing the museum so I did a search of 'Museum Day' in the main search bar and checked any threads that seemed the most likely, didn't take too long to find the right one
*Egg 24 - *I'm really pleased to see I wasn't the only person who thought 'TOES' for this, I was so certain this was the answer that when no variations of it worked I actually considered contacting the staff to say the code didn't work for this egg, turns out that would've been a great help  it clicked later that it was referencing the collectible lineups so I tried both of those and found it
*Egg 25 - *At first I thought this might be in the 'Screenshots' thread but when I was at the bottom of the forum clicking on all the 'Share' buttons and the 'Contact Us' to try and solve another clue I saw the 'Help' and realised the egg was hiding there

*The Eggs That Got Away

Egg 2 - *This is so obvious now but I couldn't decipher this clue at all, I tried so many different options that honestly were no where near close to the right answer. I never really use the umbrellas in game so the idea of spinning them didn't click with me but now I've seen the answer it makes sense
*Egg 8 - *The word 'leaf' was a massive red herring here, I wasted so many hours leafing through the locked threads under the 'New Leaf' as I was convinced it must be there but all I found were lots of repetitive threads
*Egg 14 - *I grew up watching TMNTs every Saturday morning so it was obvious to me that this was referencing contacting the staff in someway, I got to the correct places but like others decided that they didn't actually want me to harass them about an egg (obviously unless it was about my 'TOES' code not working) so I looked everywhere else that might be about contacting staff but had no luck. I kept going back to the correct place and had picked up on the 'Posted' part of the clue but still didn't go through with it

I would've liked to find all 25 but I'm happy enough with 22 and got the two eggs I wanted most out of the great selection, thank you to all the staff for all the work that went into the event, as well as all the work on the threads in general, and massive congratulations to @Blink. on getting that elusive golden egg!


----------



## Bluebellie

sheilaa said:


> Ban panda from making more clues, ever
> ​


I love how this message has an acceptance  mark


----------



## oceanchild8

Blueskyy said:


> Stamps was finally what made me think of Museum Day for 23. I was searching old Fair thread high and low before that.


I even passed by the correct thread a few times too and thought _no, it can't be in there._ *sigh* I kept going through all the art contests.


----------



## piske

kiwikenobi said:


> I'm legitimately surprised that so many people were too afraid to post in the Contact the Staff thing. I've never felt afraid of the staff here in all the years I've been a member; they all seem like reasonable people to me. What have they done to people who innocently posted in the wrong place in the past that's so terrible?


I was hesitant to do it not because I’m afraid of the staff but i didn’t want them to be inundated with false threads if that didn’t turn out to generate the egg. I ended up doing it anyway and it worked in my favor lol


----------



## Tiffany

I got 12 eggs, not bad for my first egg hunt. But I did go to several spots that had eggs that I missed. 
  I went to the bell tree direct link multiple times but missed the tiny "you found an egg" line. Maybe next year yall could just use the egg pics?
  I went to the before the mods hatch thread but didn't understand the rest of the clue. 
  Like a lot of people I didn't do the contact the staff cause I didn't wanna get in trouble.
  I feel like I technically got the last puzzle right because I typed collectibles, I had never head the term line up used for that. I think either one     should've be accepted.
  For number 8 I thought when they said locked logs it referred to island journals but obviously I was wrong. 
  the one about the tailor made creature was the last one I got. I for some reason thought it said monster not creature. I typed monster in the     search bar and the egg was in the first post that came up. 
  I did look in the egg decorating thread for the quail quail goose one and I thought I clicked the giant egg but I guess not. 
  Some of these I found just by looking around and seeing something that made me think of a clue. 
  It was fun even though it was hard and I'll definitely participate next year


----------



## Alienfish

Bluebellie said:


> I love how this message has an acceptance  mark


lmfao i just noticed. epic.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I do wish I could tell the tips to help finding eggs better to improve on next years, but I feel like it's against the rules.


----------



## Jeremy

Velo said:


> Honestly I'm kind of mad about #14. I felt very very strongly that the answer was to make a thread in the Contact Staff forum - but I wasn't about to go spamming that forum.
> Making a clue be something that directly violates the rules just seems kinda yikes to me.
> I mean the description of the forum explicitly says to not post on it if you can post on the public forums.
> But I guess it's just me, because 142 people were cool with doing it!





daringred_ said:


> still mad about #14. i _did_ get it, but i have severe anxiety, and there was _a lot_ of panicking/worrying before i ultimately just posted the thread. unnecessary stress and a bit of a cruel move tbh.



There's no need to worry about posting in CTS, we've never warned or banned anyone for posting in it before. We try to come up with more unique clues such as this one to make the hunt more interesting overall, instead of scattering all 25 clues across 25 threads. CTS was a natural choice for the clue to avoid the threads being created publicly. This was an example of one of the more unique clues we were fortunate to have this year and I hope it made you all think outside of the box. Better luck next time!


----------



## Miss Misty

Since a lot of people are doing it, I'll walk people through my thought process of the eggs I found/didn't find:

*Egg 1* - Seemed almost too easy, but it was there when I looked so I didn't complain
*Egg 2* - I loved spinning umbrellas as a kid in the original game so it just kinda came to me
*Egg 3* - I knew that the Sanrio cards were due around that date and that Puroland was a Sanrio reference
*Egg 4* - Channels = discord to me
*Egg 5* - This one took me a while until I noticed the "Quick Before the Mods Come" had been changed to "Quick Before the Mods _Hatch_" and then it all clicked
*Egg 6* - This took me an embarrassingly long time and it was more of an accident than legit figuring it out. Clicked on it and got an egg like 'oh'
*Egg 7* - Again, pretty easy. I had a feeling it was about resetting islands around the one year mark. Figured it if was going to be anywhere, it'd be on the official thread.
*Egg 9* - Also easy. I assumed it was the top gifter thing from Christmas.
*Egg 10* - Had a feeling it was a Bell Tree Direct, so just went to the post at the time indicated.
*Egg 11* - Zinc sort of gave away that the C, B, and D were referring to vitamins.
*Egg 12* - Honestly, I'd never heard of FireAlpaca, I was just looking through Museum threads based on the 'express yourself' thing
*Egg 13* - Knew this was referring to Dream Addresses
*Egg 14* - I spent more time hemming and hawing about going through with submitting the contact thread than I did thinking about what the clue could mean.
*Egg 15* - I remembered Halloweaster was a thing last year.
*Egg 16* - I figured it was something to do with books being discussed in Brewster's.
*Egg 18* - I knew this was related to the Sanrio villagers because they're island-locked.
*Egg 19* - Knew this meant Dodo Codes.
*Egg 20* - I had a feeling it was something in the Able's subforum, and the monster thread jumped out as a likely option.
*Egg 22* - I forgot Etoile came in second, but I saw her doing well in the Sanrio poll so I clicked on it.
*Egg 23* - I spent a lot of time in the Museum looking for this before I remembered the Museum Day event from ACNH.
*Egg 24* - Once I thought about it, it came to me.

*Egg 8* - I had a feeling it was about the Blog Tree posts, but it never would have occurred to me to mark all as read. I just kept looking through people's personal New Leaf checklists.
*Egg 17* - It never occurred to me to look at username colors, so I was looking up Nook's Cranny threads made by people with Blue in their username, people looking for the puppy plushies (since Blue's a dog), and people looking for blue objects.
*Egg 21* - I admittedly didn't pay super close attention to the egg decorating contest so that was lost on me. I was looking through phobia threads for someone afraid of geese since quail can also mean 'to cower'
*Egg 25* - I clicked Help a bunch of times like 'goodness I need help' but I didn't actually click through the actual options there lol. My mind went to people joking about forgetting how to smile since they wear masks so often so I was scrolling through covid and mask related threads.

Above all, I think there was a nice mix of clues. Some were easy which was nice for people who only wanted one or two of the cheaper eggs, some of them really tested your knowledge of every option available on the forum software, some of them tested your knowledge of prior events. I like when there's a mix of eggs I can get relatively easily and eggs that give me a hard time. Having about five eggs at a time I couldn't work out was a nice sweet spot where I wasn't bored searching for only one but wasn't overwhelmed with 25 clues I had no idea about. Great job, staff!


----------



## Foreverfox

Jeremy said:


> There's no need to worry about posting in CTS, we've never warned or banned anyone for posting in it before. We try to come up with more unique clues such as this one to make the hunt more interesting overall, instead of scattering all 25 clues across 25 threads. CTS was a natural choice for the clue to avoid the threads being created publicly. This was an example of one of the more unique clues we were fortunate to have this year and I hope it made you all think outside of the box. Better luck next time!


I'm probably in the minority here, but I really loved that clue. It was clever, and while I was initially hesitant about posting there, I also knew that the clue wouldn't have lead us there, or perhaps even existed if there was a problem with us posting there. So I posted with a, "please give egg?" Also, props for working in TMNT.


----------



## Roxxy

Jeremy said:


> There's no need to worry about posting in CTS, we've never warned or banned anyone for posting in it before. We try to come up with more unique clues such as this one to make the hunt more interesting overall, instead of scattering all 25 clues across 25 threads. CTS was a natural choice for the clue to avoid the threads being created publicly. This was an example of one of the more unique clues we were fortunate to have this year and I hope it made you all think outside of the box. Better luck next time!


I think a lot of us feel that we don’t want to bother the staff unless it is something really urgent. They do enough at all times and in this one event @Vrisnem did so much so possibly a lot of us wouldn’t want to give him more work  

It was a stressful challenging event. I got my dream white frag thanks to a trade with @BungoTheElf 

Please can I thank all staff for so many hours spent organising an amazing event. The staff team here are simply the best ️️️️️


----------



## daringred_

Jeremy said:


> There's no need to worry about posting in CTS, we've never warned or banned anyone for posting in it before. We try to come up with more unique clues such as this one to make the hunt more interesting overall, instead of scattering all 25 clues across 25 threads. CTS was a natural choice for the clue to avoid the threads being created publicly. This was an example of one of the more unique clues we were fortunate to have this year and I hope it made you all think outside of the box. Better luck next time!



at the risk of sounding rude, i did say i have severe anxiety which means even in spite of knowing i wouldn't get warned/banned, i still couldn't help panicking/worrying/stressing. just like i panic/worry/stress when the phone rings despite knowing i can ignore the call and/or that nothing bad is going to happen if i answer it. obviously i can't say that's the case for everybody, i'm probably the exception, not the standard. i'm all for unique clues and appreciate the creativity, and don't expect every little thing to cater to me, but it's still maybe something worth considering in future.


----------



## Holla

Managed to get 3 Squid eggs in the end and was able to get a 4th from someone else. I’m just one away from a full row of the cuties.


----------



## Kirbyz

these were some really clever and well made riddles, puzzles, and clues for us to figure out. though i beat my self up for not getting the ones i know i had the answer too, this whole staff team is genius for actually coming up with these. looking forward to next year, and hoping for better luck then, haha.


----------



## Roxxy

daringred_ said:


> at the risk of sounding rude, i did say i have severe anxiety which means even in spite of knowing i wouldn't get warned/banned, i still couldn't help panicking/worrying/stressing. just like i panic/worry/stress when the phone rings despite knowing i can ignore the call and/or that nothing bad is going to happen if i answer it. obviously i can't say that's the case for everybody, i'm probably the exception, not the standard. i'm all for unique clues and appreciate the creativity, and don't expect every little thing to cater to me, but it's still maybe something worth considering in future.


Definitely agree, can’t tell you the stress I suffered when I got a warning  couldn’t risk anything else


----------



## Parkai

dang this stuff is so cute... wish i had known abt it ^^'


----------



## ReeBear

Paperboy012305 said:


> I do wish I could tell the tips to help finding eggs better to improve on next years, but I feel like it's against the rules.


Honestly I was thinking about this too, especially bc I use some mostly useless skills I picked up from crypric crosswords. (Not that I hit a full 25 or anything but yee :’) )
staff how do you feel about folks sharing general tips outside of a specific egg hunt?


----------



## Cirice

I really enjoyed this event, it was my first time participating and I can't wait for the future ones !


----------



## moonbyu

dang, i got busy and i couldn't participate 
congrats to everyone who got their eggs though! i hope it will be just as fun next year!


----------



## corlee1289

Blueskyy said:


> I did COLLECTIBLE AND COLLECTIBLES and then Googled 5X2 Thebelltree Forum and it led me to a thread that made me realize it is lineup. There was a poll about your favorite lineup: 5X2 vs 6X2


THIS! THIS IS WHAT I DID! I kept typing in COLLECTIBLE and COLLECTIBLES and it was always wrong.

I happened to stumble across another thread asking about an explanation of your LINEUP and then I was like: ?___? Maybe...?


----------



## Asarena

daringred_ said:


> at the risk of sounding rude, i did say i have severe anxiety which means even in spite of knowing i wouldn't get warned/banned, i still couldn't help panicking/worrying/stressing. just like i panic/worry/stress when the phone rings despite knowing i can ignore the call and/or that nothing bad is going to happen if i answer it. obviously i can't say that's the case for everybody, i'm probably the exception, not the standard. i'm all for unique clues and appreciate the creativity, and don't expect every little thing to cater to me, but it's still maybe something worth considering in future.



I second this. I have autism and social anxiety, and I agree with everything you said


----------



## Dunquixote

Mick said:


> After getting every single one of the eggs, my favourites were probably the ones that took me the longest. Eggs like 17 and especially 8 were very satisfying to finally get (I looked at the blog tree so many times. And I tried so many wrong ideas too)!
> 
> My favourite clue was definitely egg 14 this time. Scariest egg ever, posting in CTS for this! But very funny. Well played.
> 
> View attachment 366651
> 
> Looks like I'm safe, for now.



Very clever how you did this.  

I have severe anxiety (social and other forms as well and possibly asperger's not that that matters) but I kinda regret not taking the risk to try for this one.  Of course, I only thought the egg was in contact the staff; I didn't think of making a thread.  I agree with Mick that this one was well played and actually pretty clever and funny.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Roxxy said:


> Definitely agree, can’t tell you the stress I suffered when I got a warning  couldn’t risk anything else



I got a mod spam warning for posting a single smiley in this chat because I thought the last egg wanted me to do that (show Zipper how to smile). TBH, I would have rather gotten another egg. XD 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2021



Dunquixote said:


> Very clever how you did this.
> 
> I have severe anxiety (social and other forms as well and possibly asperger's not that that matters) but I kinda regret not taking the risk to try for this one.  Of course, I only thought the egg was in contact the staff; I didn't think of making a thread.  I agree with Mick that this one was well played and actually pretty clever and funny.



I figured a thread would need to be made because of the second sentence saying "Posted!"


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> I figured a thread would need to be made because of the second sentence saying "Posted!"


see this completely went over my head, I thought the posted thing referred to a thread that was previously posted, leading me to check all my threads that I had previously made in CTS. after seeing the answer I feel kinda dumb lmao.


----------



## LambdaDelta

xSuperMario64x said:


> see this completely went over my head, I thought the posted thing referred to a thread that was previously posted, leading me to check all my threads that I had previously made in CTS. after seeing the answer I feel kinda dumb lmao.


wait, I'm trying to understand the thought process here. when the egg could only be in _one_ location, and cts you can only view threads _you_ made

like even taking the problem of people that never made a cts thread befre out of this equation, there's still the issue of hard-placed into a single area egg across at least hundreds of different threads


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

xSuperMario64x said:


> see this completely went over my head, I thought the posted thing referred to a thread that was previously posted, leading me to check all my threads that I had previously made in CTS. after seeing the answer I feel kinda dumb lmao.


Honestly the only reason I knew I was on the right track (and the only reason I had the guts to do it) was because I got a post deletion/warning for saying "I think I know what I have to do but I don't want to do it" here  And I still went through all my past cts threads after that LOL

I did like this clue a lot though! even though my anxiety had me shaking after I hit post


----------



## BluebearL

ivelostmyspectacles said:


> Honestly the only reason I knew I was on the right track (and the only reason I had the guts to do it) was because I got a post deletion/warning for saying "I think I know what I have to do but I don't want to do it" here  And I still went through all my past cts threads after that LOL
> 
> I did like this clue a lot though! even though my anxiety had me shaking after I hit post


This is exactly what happened to me, I felt terrible for getting a post deleted then realising it was too revealing lol. I was responding to someone else saying that I knew what they were anxious about or something along those lines. That being said, the warning was clarity lol. My anxiety hit the roof when I went to make the post although it would seem I have a talent for finding things to keep me anxious at all times.


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

BluebearL said:


> This is exactly what happened to me, I felt terrible for getting a post deleted then realising it was too revealing lol. I was responding to someone else saying that I knew what they were anxious about or something along those lines. That being said, the warning was clarity lol. My anxiety hit the roof when I went to make the post although it would seem I have a talent for finding things to keep me anxious at all times.


Your last sentence resonates with me in such a way that makes me laugh and want to cry at the same time


----------



## Aniko

You know about 14....
I knew the name of the weapon, but in Japanese: bô; and at first I thought it was related to the member BOO, then to the mod BOBO (because there were 2 bô). Just like many others, I get anxiety when I have to call or ask something, so I hesitated A LOT before doing anything, but I wasn't seeing anything else and ended up bothering two innocent people (it was so mortifying!) before looking on the wiki and read "bô-STAFF"...At that point, two or three mistakes weren't going to make much difference, I thought.


----------



## Parkai

sounds like 14 was rough lol


----------



## Aniko

And about 2... Not being an English speaker, I didn't get "rain or shine" expression (it was obvious though). I thought it meant something like "cry or smile". And I had way funnier ideas about "stylist spin" ...what? A fancy spinning top? Well...I was clueless about the whole sentence and needed a dictionary to get it. Hehe ...(I should study sometimes)


----------



## ali.di.magix

I'm pretty happy even though I only managed to purchase two eggs - the two eggs I wanted though! I did really like the difficulty of this years' hunt. On previous years I really struggled to get even a handful of eggs. Then again I'm usually really busy with assignments and exams around Easter, had more free time this year  Thanks staff for all your hard work once again and time put into this event


----------



## xara

xSuperMario64x said:


> see this completely went over my head, I thought the posted thing referred to a thread that was previously posted, leading me to check all my threads that I had previously made in CTS. after seeing the answer I feel kinda dumb lmao.



don’t feel dumb,, i honestly thought the same thing at one point, too.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

LambdaDelta said:


> wait, I'm trying to understand the thought process here. when the egg could only be in _one_ location, and cts you can only view threads _you_ made
> 
> like even taking the problem of people that never made a cts thread befre out of this equation, there's still the issue of hard-placed into a single area egg across at least hundreds of different threads


the only thing you need to understand is that I'm an idiot lol


----------



## Chris

ReeBear said:


> Am so thankful for answers being revealed so my brain can stop being haunted by this egg hunt ;www; Thank you staff for this wonderful event (and for making my poor brain cry)
> I did much better this time around somehow :’)) I think I got 21 out of 25 and idek how. ;o; 8, 17, 20 & 23 completely threw me though :’)))
> Clue 14 was the scariest one to act on but Vris is also super lovely and I enjoyed the “Egg?” “Egg.” exchange ;w;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 14
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 366769


I hope that getting a fun response helped ease your nerves a little!



Roxxy said:


> I think a lot of us feel that we don’t want to bother the staff unless it is something really urgent. They do enough at all times and in this one event @Vrisnem did so much so possibly a lot of us wouldn’t want to give him more work


I appreciate the sentiment. It was certainly a busy few days but as long as you all enjoyed yourselves then it was worth the time and energy that went into it. This has easily been one of our most well-received Easter egg hunts and I'm glad to see that hundreds of people were able to walk away from this event happy.

I might need a few more days to recover from the lost sleep and carpal tunnel flare-up though.


----------



## niko@kamogawa

Thanks for hosting this egg hunt event! It was my second time participating in this forum. Your group successfully made my brain explode! I am glad that it's finally all over.


----------



## neoqueenserenity

The egg hunt this year was a lot of fun! Some of the eggs were very cleverly placed 

Thank you staff for all the hard work and egg collectibles! You're all amazing.


----------



## Imbri

Are puzzle entries cap-lock sensitive? I entered several of them correctly, but kept getting the invalid or expired message.

Oh well, I got 2 eggs, and solving the puzzles wouldn't have got me another, so I guess it doesn't matter.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I remember when I was in my first egg hunt, I was clueless and helpless, I was complaining too much on the eggs I couldn't find.

Now I'm smart, confident and never gave up too quickly, I knew the egg clues never have any tricks in them (Except for #23), I never overthought on them (Except for the ones I couldn't find) and of course, taking it slowly is the best way to play this event. And I'll be sure to do these tactics again next year.

Once again, this event is very fun and I hope you continuously do them year after year and so forth.


----------



## Chris

Imbri said:


> Are puzzle entries cap-lock sensitive? I entered several of them correctly, but kept getting the invalid or expired message.
> 
> Oh well, I got 2 eggs, and solving the puzzles wouldn't have got me another, so I guess it doesn't matter.


Yes. The answers to the puzzles needed to be entered in capital letters with no spaces or symbols. This was outlined in the 'Egg Types' section.


----------



## Alienfish

@Vrisnem  didn't see your reply on my CTS egg thread until now but I really appreciate it 

Tbf that was a really clever clue and I'm glad I figured it out at last


----------



## Bob Zombie

Vrisnem said:


> I hope that getting a fun response helped ease your nerves a little!
> 
> 
> I appreciate the sentiment. It was certainly a busy few days but as long as you all enjoyed yourselves then it was worth the time and energy that went into it. This has easily been one of our most well-received Easter egg hunts and I'm glad to see that hundreds of people were able to walk away from this event happy.
> 
> I might need a few more days to recover from the lost sleep and carpal tunnel flare-up though.



I loved this year's hunt... I got 5 more than last year's Halloweaster hunt, and the eggs were incredibly well designed!


----------



## glow

ReeBear said:


> "Egg?” “Egg.”


wholesome 

the worst part for me was that i posted in CTS the previous afternoon about a separate egg thing so i was already embarrassed in advance


----------



## ReeBear

glow said:


> wholesome
> 
> the worst part for me was that i posted in CTS the previous afternoon about a separate egg thing so i was already embarrassed in advance


Ahahahah wonderful :')))) <3


----------



## Imbri

@Vrisnem  Thank you, I thought I had read everything through, but I missed that. I'll remember for next year.


----------



## toxapex

LOL i looked thru that whole goose thread and never thought of the giant egg banner... well played hahaha

srsly props to the staff for this year, I feel like this was most fun and well-balanced egg hunt i've been present for


----------



## xSuperMario64x

toxapex said:


> LOL i looked thru that whole goose thread and never thought of the giant egg banner... well played hahaha


that was one of the clues I got and I'm honestly not really sure how I did it, I just thought "haha what if I clicked on this giant pic of goose as an egg lol" and it worked


----------



## DaisyFan

I pretty much understand most of the answers now. I feel dumb. -_-

Other than that, thank you for hosting this event! Hope I can improve for next year's Easter egg hunt.


----------



## Bekaa

I’m recalling a question about turning in left over eggs for tbt. How do we do that? Thank you.


----------



## Chris

Bekaa said:


> I’m recalling a question about turning in left over eggs for tbt. How do we do that? Thank you.


This feature isn't live yet, but it will be coming soon.


----------



## Flyffel

Thank you staff for this awesome event!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I may have said it in an earlier post of mine, but I really enjoyed this event a lot and I super appreciate the staff for holding it. the clues were really clever and I did better on this egg hunt than I have on any previous hunt, the new eggs are absolutely terrific (especially the Daisy and Prismatic eggs), and I genuinely had a lot of fun doing this despite being stressed out by schoolwork last weekend.

so yes, like Flyffel said, thank you so much staff for this event!! I'm already excited for the next one lol.


----------



## LadyDestani

I don't think I posted this yet, but I also want to thank the staff for putting together this amazing egg hunt! It was so much fun and the egg designs are always lovely!


----------



## Jeremy

You can now transfer any remaining eggs to bells (14 bells per egg). Click your egg amount anywhere on the site, then click the transfer tab, select eggs, and input the amount of eggs you want to convert. We'll also include a reminder about this in the next announcement about the egg decorating contest.


----------



## Blueskyy

Jeremy said:


> You can now transfer any remaining eggs to bells (14 bells per egg). Click your egg amount anywhere on the site, then click the transfer tab, select eggs, and input the amount of eggs you want to convert. We'll also include a reminder about this in the next announcement about the egg decorating contest.


Woo! 28 tbt richer! Thank you all again for a wonderful event!


----------



## Dinosaurz

14tbt  thank

edit: this comes off as sarcastic but I promise I’m not lol


----------



## Alienfish

Thank you Jer 

also don't forget to remove the egg currency tab


----------



## xSuperMario64x

sheilaa said:


> Thank you Jer
> 
> also don't forget to remove the egg currency tab


I wouldn't mind being reminded of the eggies well into June


----------



## Alienfish

xSuperMario64x said:


> I wouldn't mind being reminded of the eggies well into June


where is that "wtf bro" reaction button lol XD


----------



## Nkosazana

I didnt participate this year because i suck at riddles Ty to the Tbt staff for putting this on every year! Ya'll are awesome


----------



## Insulaire

sheilaa said:


> Thank you Jer
> 
> also don't forget to remove the egg currency tab


The zero kinda looks like an egg, so it's fitting.


----------



## Alienfish

Insulaire said:


> The zero kinda looks like an egg, so it's fitting.


where is the "joy/rofl" emoji when u need it for a like button XD


----------

